# Felt Double Double



## Smart_Sam (29. August 2014)

Über einen Messebericht drauf gestossen. Vielleicht schiesst ja jemand Bilder in FN davon.
Preis laut Bericht unter 1000,- Euro, also 999,- 

http://www.feltbicycles.com/International/2015/Bikes/mountain/fat-bike/douledouble-70.aspx

Kriegt von mir auf jeden Fall schon mal ein "Like"

Gibt auch noch ne andere Variante 
http://www.feltbicycles.com/International/2015/Bikes/mountain/fat-bike/douledouble-30.aspx


----------



## Knusberflogge (29. August 2014)

Abgesehen vom hinteren Ausfallende hätte ich jetzt flüchtig ein Specialized Fatboy gesehen. Aber Felt ist ok. , zumindest was die ( damals ) so im BMX Sektor machten war gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dany1Andy (29. August 2014)

Sehr schönes bike ...die Ausstattung des blauen ist ja recht ordentlich nur noch ne bluto vorne rein ;-)


----------



## zoomer (29. August 2014)

Ja, manchmal sind die Ausstattungen bei Fatbikes gerade so OK.

Ansonsten erwartet man solche Ausstattungen eher an 500-700 € Mountainbikes.
Die Pelzigen finde ich aber ganz nett.


----------



## Smart_Sam (29. August 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ja, manchmal sind die Ausstattungen bei Fatbikes gerade so OK.
> 
> Ansonsten erwartet man solche Ausstattungen eher an 500-700 € Mountainbikes.
> Die Pelzigen finde ich aber ganz nett.



Jo, aber wenn man den noch hohen Preis für Reifen bedenkt und nicht so gängige Naben ist der Preis wohl in Ordnung. Interessant das die ne 3 Fach Kurbel verbauen. Und 150er Achsen !? Können die sich nicht auch ein "Standard" Maß einigen


----------



## hw_doc (7. September 2014)

Smart_Sam schrieb:


> ... Interessant das die ne 3 Fach Kurbel verbauen. Und 150er Achsen !? Können die sich nicht auch ein "Standard" Maß einigen



Ich bin gespannt, ob die 14,1 kg beim DD30 ansatzweise mit der Realität übereinstimmen - aufgrund der verhältnismäßig leichten Schwalbe-Reifen und zusätzlich ein wenig Carbon bei Lenker und Stütze scheint mir das nicht unrealsitisch. Auf der Eurobike war das Bike leider in einem Halter befestigt, Handprobe damit nicht möglich.
Insgesamt ist die Komponentenwahl beim DD30 für 1.299 Euro IMO recht gelungen, auch die Bremsen genießen einen guten Ruf. Was zu testen ist, ist die Geometrie. Ein Händler im Umkreis bekommt angeblich die Tage eins in 16" rein, daraus dürfte sich schon mal was abzuleiten sein.

Felt sind insbesondere im Rennrad- und Cyclocross-Bereich ganz gut aufgestllt, habe selbst ein F65X. Auch die Fullys sollen ja nicht lieblos sein...

Bilder von der Messe sind ja jetzt ein paar zu finden:
http://www.bike-magazin.de/typo3temp/pics/a_48984aebdc.jpeg
http://www.fatbike-transalp.de/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/DSCN4980.jpg

Hat jemand noch ein Bild parat, aus dem eindeutig ersichtlich ist, ob man wenigstens einen Flaschenhalter direkt am Rahmen montieren kann? Genau das hatte ich mir leider nicht gemerkt...


----------



## Smart_Sam (7. September 2014)

Am Samstag bei nem Händler in der Nähe angefragt. Liefertermin soll November sein. Eins stellt er sich in Laden, dann schau ich mir das mal genauer an.


----------



## Dany1Andy (8. September 2014)

Ich persönlich war vom bike bisschen enttäuscht auf der Eurobike. Hier und da war der Lack schon ab.
Sah nicht gut verarbeitet aus. Die Ausstattung war ok.

Deshalb ist das bike bei mir schon aus der interessenliste geflogen.
Nun hab ich mir das Scott big ed bestellt ;-)


----------



## Bumble (8. September 2014)

Dany1Andy schrieb:


> Ich persönlich war vom bike bisschen enttäuscht auf der Eurobike. Hier und da war der Lack schon ab.


Denkste die liefern dann alle Bikes mit Lackschäden aus ?


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. September 2014)

Used Look war auch bei Jeans mal total in!



Smart_Sam schrieb:


> Und 150er Achsen !? Können die sich nicht auch ein "Standard" Maß einigen



Also wenn etwas zukunftstauglich ist, dann doch wohl die Achsbreite der Bluto!
Das Felt kann ohne weitere Anpassungen eine Bluto eingebaut bekommen.


----------



## Dany1Andy (8. September 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Denkste die liefern dann alle Bikes mit Lackschäden aus ?


Mir ist klar, dass sie die Bikes nicht mit Lackschäden ausliefernd! Bei einem guten Lackaufbau sollte sowas nicht so leicht passieren. Der Lack war ab und das blanke Alu schaute raus. Ist man dann nur leicht mit dem Fingernagel rang gegagnen konnte man gleich mehr runter popeln.Nun denn, bei mir ist die Entscheidung ja  getroffen.

Gruß
Dany


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (8. September 2014)

Dany1Andy schrieb:


> Ich persönlich war vom bike bisschen enttäuscht auf der Eurobike. Hier und da war der Lack schon ab.
> Sah nicht gut verarbeitet aus. Die Ausstattung war ok.
> 
> Deshalb ist das bike bei mir schon aus der interessenliste geflogen.
> Nun hab ich mir das Scott big ed bestellt ;-)



Welches hattest Du denn angesehen? Mit war beim DD30 im Händler-Teil nichts aufgefallen...


----------



## Smart_Sam (8. September 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Used Look war auch bei Jeans mal total in!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab ich hinterher auch festgestellt  - war da wohl etwas verpeilt  . Ich glaube ich dachte das ist hinten irgendwie


----------



## Smart_Sam (8. September 2014)

Najaaaa, wenn der Lack schon von alleine abfällt spart man sich das Geld fürs entlacken bei ner neu Lackierung . Bei dem Preis ist die ja locker dri.  Ein Fatty für unter 1000,-


----------



## Dany1Andy (8. September 2014)

Es war an beiden Bikes was, beim blauen im Händlerbereich ist es nur durch die Farbgebung mehr aufgefallen. Wollt schon fast ein Bild davon machen. Da uns die Leute vom Stand eh schon erbost angeschaut haben, weil wir einfach rein marschiert sind, wollt ich es nicht überspitzen. Das blaue Bike hatte hinten rechts eine auffällige Stelle. Das Schwarze am Unterrohr.
An diesem Tag hab ich mir zwei Bike-Experten mitgenommen, die mir bei meiner Entscheidung helfen sollten.
Ihnen ist insgesamt sehr viel aufgefallen an mehreren Bikes.
Z.b. Eins von den Salsa Bikes hat auch eine Macke. Das aber nicht so ins Auge gestochen ist.

Naja.... mehr gibt es von meiner Seite nun nicht mehr zu erzählen zum Felt Fatty.


----------



## hw_doc (14. September 2014)

Mist, "November" scheint sich wohl durchzusetzen...


----------



## Smart_Sam (14. September 2014)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Mist, "November" scheint sich wohl durchzusetzen...



Dann reichts aber noch untern Weihnachtsbaum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (16. September 2014)

Es zeichnet sich was ab:






Leider sind die Halter an der Gabel fast gänzlich verschwunden, dafür passen nun definitiv Flaschenhalter ins Rahmendreieck.
Irgendwie find ich die Farbe jetzt etwas zurückhaltender, etwas weniger Türkis drin - meh...


----------



## hw_doc (16. September 2014)

Und für alle DD70-Freunde:





Hat mit der Ausstattung inkl. der nicht gerade leicht wirkenden Felgen sicherlich eine Menge Tuningpotential...


----------



## BigJohn (17. September 2014)

Die Felgen wiegen knapp 1,2kg, das ist Normal für ungelochte Felgen. Mit Löchern (->  Halo Tundra) sind 870-890g drin. Ich würde im Zweifel dann schon eher die optimistische Übersetzung ankreiden.


----------



## hw_doc (20. September 2014)

Kleiner Artikel zu den DDs:
http://www.fatbike-transalp.de/felt-fatbike-doubledouble-und-lebowske/
Leider noch immer kein Fahrbericht...


----------



## Fabeymer (20. September 2014)

Dass es den Transalplern nicht zu doof wird, immer wieder "FATBike" zu tippen...ist für mich irgendwie ein ziemlicher Abtörner.


----------



## alf2 (25. September 2014)

Smart_Sam schrieb:


> Najaaaa, wenn der Lack schon von alleine abfällt spart man sich das Geld fürs entlacken bei ner neu Lackierung . Bei dem Preis ist die ja locker dri.  Ein Fatty für unter 1000,-


Na, hoffentlich ist nur die Lackierung schlecht!
Bin grad ziemlich angefixt von dem Ding!


----------



## hw_doc (25. September 2014)

alf2 schrieb:


> Na, hoffentlich ist nur die Lackierung schlecht!
> Bin grad ziemlich angefixt von dem Ding!



An dem Teil ist von der Ausstattung her eigentlich alles ziemlich berechenbar - nur die Fahreigenschaften will ich mir nicht pauschal von der Geometrie ableiten, das muss ich einfach ausprobieren.


----------



## Dr.Struggle (25. September 2014)

Ich finde die Geo nicht schlecht,Radstand eher kurz,Hinterbau mit 455 auch kurz (könnte das Canyon Dude aber noch kürzer bei einem 4.0 Reifen) einzig der Lenkwinkel wäre mir zu steil.Aber eine 100mm Bluto hätte ca. 4cm mehr Einbaulänge was dann einen Lenkwinkel von ca 68 Grad ergibt,das wäre für mich OK. Bleibt halt immer noch das Mehrgewicht durch die Bluto und überhaupt im Vergleich zum Dude...
Aber preislich ist das Felt eine richtige Ansage,bringt mich ins grübeln


----------



## criscross (25. September 2014)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Ich finde die Geo nicht schlecht,Radstand eher kurz,Hinterbau mit 455 auch kurz (könnte das Canyon Dude aber noch kürzer bei einem 4.0 Reifen) einzig der Lenkwinkel wäre mir zu steil.Aber eine 100mm Bluto hätte ca. 4cm mehr Einbaulänge was dann einen Lenkwinkel von ca 68 Grad ergibt,das wäre für mich OK. Bleibt halt immer noch das Mehrgewicht durch die Bluto und überhaupt im Vergleich zum Dude...
> Aber preislich ist das Felt eine richtige Ansage,bringt mich ins grübeln



mit der Bluto wiegt es dann ca. 1,3 kg mehr,

aber Gewicht wird ja völlig überbewertet.......hab ich mir sagen lassen


----------



## Dr.Struggle (25. September 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> mit der Bluto wiegt es dann ca. 1,3 kg mehr,
> 
> aber Gewicht wird ja völlig überbewertet.......hab ich mir sagen lassen



Wer hat dir denn das gesagt,also ich wars sicher nicht 
Aber du hast schon recht,überflüssige Grammfuchserei brauchts speziell beim Fatbike nicht so,sonst könnte man gleich an der rotierenden Masse beginnen....

1,3kg mehr für die Bluto kommt mir aber viel vor.Weiß zwar nicht was die Felt Gabel wiegt aber ich hätte jetzt mal auf ca. 1kg Mehrgewicht getippt wenn man umrüstet.Mit tubeless kann man dann wieder ein paar Gramm rausholen,ansonsten ist das Bike aber recht gut zusammengestellt!
Bei Canyon hat man mir gesagt das in den nächsten 3 Wochen das Dude bestellbar sein wird,dann gibts auch da genaue Preise u. Gewichte,bin gespannt.Die 2 Bikes sind bei mir momentan in der ganz engen Auswahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (25. September 2014)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Wer hat dir denn das gesagt,also ich wars sicher nicht
> Aber du hast schon recht,überflüssige Grammfuchserei brauchts speziell beim Fatbike nicht so,sonst könnte man gleich an der rotierenden Masse beginnen....
> 
> 1,3kg mehr für die Bluto kommt mir aber viel vor.Weiß zwar nicht was die Felt Gabel wiegt aber ich hätte jetzt mal auf ca. 1kg Mehrgewicht getippt wenn man umrüstet.Mit tubeless kann man dann wieder ein paar Gramm rausholen,ansonsten ist das Bike aber recht gut zusammengestellt!
> Bei Canyon hat man mir gesagt das in den nächsten 3 Wochen das Dude bestellbar sein wird,dann gibts auch da genaue Preise u. Gewichte,bin gespannt.Die 2 Bikes sind bei mir momentan in der ganz engen Auswahl



ich bin bei dem Gewicht von meinem ON ONE Fatty ausgegangen, das wog mit der Salsa Alu Gabel 14,2 kg, mit der Bluto jetzt 15,5, .Ich musste ja auch noch eine andere Nabe für die Gabel haben


----------



## zoomer (25. September 2014)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Die 2 Bikes sind bei mir momentan in der ganz engen Auswahl



Na da ist aber auch ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.
Einsteiger Fatbike gegen Oberklasse Carbonfatbike - zum doppelten Preis.

Bei mir wäre da die einzige Entscheidungsgrundlage das Budget.

Ein brauchbarer Vergleich wäre da eher :
Fatty, Stadlerfatbike oder Felt Doppelmoppel


----------



## Dr.Struggle (25. September 2014)

Oberklasse Carbonfatbike? Naja aus Carbon ist es,sicherlich auch durchdacht und gut ausgestattet,aber ansonsten auch nur Fatbike von Canyon.Mir ist es prinzipiell egal ob Alu o. Carbon und welcher Hersteller.Das Gesamtpaket sollte halt passen und da find ich das Felt recht günstig,liegt dann mit Bluto bei 1700 Euro.Geometrie passt und Ausstattung ist nicht perfekt aber wäre für mich voll OK.
Wo siehst denn du die extremen Unterschiede außer am leichten Carbonrahmen?


----------



## zoomer (25. September 2014)

Es ist einfach insgesamt mit höherwertigen Teilen ausgestattet,
die man bei dem höheren Preis auch erwartet.
Das Dude fängt minimal mit XT/SLX Mix an und geht bis XO1

Wenn das Geld dafür da ist würde ich nicht lange überlegen.

Auch sind beide vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis ausgesprochen
gut. Einfach nur eine andere Klasse.


----------



## Bumble (26. September 2014)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Wo siehst denn du die extremen Unterschiede außer am leichten Carbonrahmen?



Den 70° Lenkwinkel beim Felt gegenüber 68° beim Dude finde ich noch erwähnenswert wenns um den Einbau einer Federgabel geht.


----------



## Dr.Struggle (26. September 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Den 70° Lenkwinkel beim Felt gegenüber 68° beim Dude finde ich noch erwähnenswert wenns um den Einbau einer Federgabel geht.



Ja ich auch! Aber ich geh davon aus beim Dude sind die 68 Grad mit der Bluto.Und beim Felt wären es mit Bluto dann auch ca. 68 Grad.Könnt von mir aus gern noch flacher sein,aber wär auch so in Ordnung

@zoomer 
Man muß halt jetzt mal die genauen Preise/Ausstattung abwarten.Gegen wenig Gewicht hab ich natürlich nichts,ist aber bei den Laufrädern ganz anders zu beurteilen als nur am Rahmen.Beim Dude ist beides leicht,die Laufräder des Felt sagen mir nichts.
Aber prinzipiell hast du schon Recht,ein späteres umrüsten von Laufrädern o. 1x11fach kommt halt teuer


----------



## Bumble (26. September 2014)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Und beim Felt wären es mit Bluto dann auch ca. 68 Grad.Könnt von mir aus gern noch flacher sein,aber wär auch so in Ordnung



Wenn du ins Felt ne noch längere Gabel einbaust kommst sicher auch auf 66° 
Jeder wie er mag....


----------



## zoomer (26. September 2014)

Na ich verstehe es halt immer noch nicht (aus meiner Sicht)

Wenn ich ein Rad kaufen möchte überlege ich mir welches Budget für mich
sinnvoll und machbar ist. Und dann will ich am meisten Rad dafür bekommen.

Ich wollte damals unbedingt ein Fatbike haben, bzw. testen ob mir das taugt.
Dafür wollte ich dann eben möglichst unter 1000 € + Restekiste bleiben.
Damals war das On One Fatty Rahmen Bundle der (einzige) Gewinner.
Würde ich heute das Selbe machen dann würde die Wahl wegen der Ausstattung,
Preis/Leistung vielleicht eher auf das FELT fallen.



Und dummerweise hat sich recht schnell rausgestellt das A das Fatty ein
super Fatbike ist und B dass Fatbiken sau Spass macht und ich es sehr oft
nutze. Deshalb wäre ich aus heutiger Sicht froh ich hätte gleich im etwas
höheren Segment geschaut.
Ich persönlich finde das Dude ziemlich genial weil es qualitativ so ausgestattet
ist wie ich es mir vorstelle, mit allen Teilen die ich am Fatty gerne nachträglich
noch verbessern würde.
Neuer Achsstandard, gute Laufräder, 5" Reifen, schönes Design, leichter Rahmen,
bessere Schaltung/Bremsen, ...


Oder warum soll ich Döner essen wenn ich mir gerade auch ein Restaurant leisten
kann. Wenn mir der Döner aber eh besser schmeckt als der Italiener dann brauch
ich natürlich auch nicht den höheren Preis fürs Reataurant bezahlen.


----------



## hw_doc (26. September 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Na ich verstehe es halt immer noch nicht (aus meiner Sicht)
> 
> Wenn ich ein Rad kaufen möchte überlege ich mir welches Budget für mich
> sinnvoll und machbar ist. Und dann will ich am meisten Rad dafür bekommen.
> ...



Das mit dem Budget sehe ich ähnlich - auch wenig genug Geld da ist, sollte man sich IMO auf ein Preissegment festlegen, sonst ist die Auswahl ja unendlich und die Wahrscheinlichkeit, sich nachher über seine Wahl zu ärgern, extrem hoch.
In der Felt-Preisklasse kann man es sich IMO leisten, mal zu schauen, ob ein Dickschiff wirklich was für einen ist. Wenn nicht, ist der Wertverlust beim Verkauf überschaubar. Und sollte man dabei bleiben, hat man eine ziemlich gute Basis, was zu verbessern. Fast schon zu gut, wenn man pragmatisch denkt: Auf die Schnelle fallen mir da nur die Schläuche ein - wobei ja Tubeless mit den LightSkins nicht empfohlen wird, also erstmal die Seriendecke runterfahren... Ich hoffe, die Laufräder selbst sind kein Murks, denn ab da geht es dann ins Geld.
Neben der Farbe stören mich beim Fatty tatsächlich auch ein paar Punkte an der Basis-Ausstattung, die ich wohl schnell ändern wollen würde - beim Felt ist das Bild in dem Bereich für mich stimmiger und auch das Gewicht scheint eine sehr gute Ausgangsbasis.
Abgesehen davon kann man sogar zwei Gepäckträger montieren - das nenn ich flexibel!
Aber erstmal muss ich mich aber überhaupt drauf wohlfühlen, daher bin ich so heiß auf eine Probefahrt.

Das Felt würdest Du nachträglich auf 5" umbauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Struggle (26. September 2014)

Also rein vom Budget wäre das Dude für mich durchaus drin.Aber ich bin ja nicht gezwungen das gesamte Budget zu vernichten wenns auch günstiger geht.Das gesamte Paket sollte halt zu mir passen,daran beurteile ich ein "preiswert" oder nicht.Und das lässt sich wohl erst beurteilen wenn von Canyon dann tatsächlich die Preise und Ausstattung bekannt sind.
Allein der Carbonrahmen wäre für mich kein Kaufgrund,da überzeugt mich ein leichter LRS schon eher.Leider weiß ich da vom Felt nix,aber ich werd mal nachfragen.Ansonsten ist die Ausstattung nicht sooo unterschiedlich.Da ich was Bremsen betrifft sowieso absoluter Shimano Fan bin ist es mir relativ egal ob XT oder SLX,die geben sich nix.Zwingend haben will ich die Bluto.Und die gibts laut dem Eurobike Flyer beim Dude nicht mit der X01,kann sich aber evtl. ändern.Bin da aber trotzdem noch am grübeln.Ich fahre zwar an meinem 301 eine XX1 und bin davon auch voll begeistert,aber sobald es richtig dreckig,matschig wird macht sich das bemerkbar.Sie schaltet zwar immer noch problemlos,man hört es aber deutlich knarzen,knirschen etc. also man merkt: trockenes,sauberes Terrain ist ihr lieber
Und da das Fatbike natürlich den kompletten Winter zum Einsatz kommen soll weiß ich nicht ob da die 1x11fach so die optimale Wahl ist...
So gesehen find ich die 2 Bikes nicht so unterschiedlich,für mich kommen definitv beide in Frage.
Da ich mittlerweile überwiegend technisch schwierige,langsame Trails fahre hat sich bei mir am 301 ein 29 Zoll Vorderrad super bewährt 
Der flachere Lenkwinkel ist sehr von Vorteil und auch das etwas höhere Tretlager weiß ich zu schätzen,das wird beim Fatbike wohl nicht anders sein.Deswegen seh ich ein umrüsten vom Felt auf die Bluto grundsätzlich von Vorteil! Der etwas flachere Sitzwinkel lässt sich bergauf durch einen vorgeschobenen Sattel durchaus etwas kompensieren.
Also rein vom Preis wird das Dude sicherlich nicht an das Felt ran kommen (selbst mit ca. 400Euro Mehrpreis wegen Bluto).Aber da muß man wohl die endgültigen Preise bzw. Ausstattung abwarten um zu beurteilen was jeder für sich bevorzugt


----------



## hw_doc (27. September 2014)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Also rein vom Budget wäre das Dude für mich durchaus drin.Aber ich bin ja nicht gezwungen das gesamte Budget zu vernichten wenns auch günstiger geht.Das gesamte Paket sollte halt zu mir passen,daran beurteile ich ein "preiswert" oder nicht.Und das lässt sich wohl erst beurteilen wenn von Canyon dann tatsächlich die Preise und Ausstattung bekannt sind.
> Allein der Carbonrahmen wäre für mich kein Kaufgrund,da überzeugt mich ein leichter LRS schon eher.Leider weiß ich da vom Felt nix,aber ich werd mal nachfragen.Ansonsten ist die Ausstattung nicht sooo unterschiedlich.Da ich was Bremsen betrifft sowieso absoluter Shimano Fan bin ist es mir relativ egal ob XT oder SLX,die geben sich nix.Zwingend haben will ich die Bluto.Und die gibts laut dem Eurobike Flyer beim Dude nicht mit der X01,kann sich aber evtl. ändern.Bin da aber trotzdem noch am grübeln.Ich fahre zwar an meinem 301 eine XX1 und bin davon auch voll begeistert,aber sobald es richtig dreckig,matschig wird macht sich das bemerkbar.Sie schaltet zwar immer noch problemlos,man hört es aber deutlich knarzen,knirschen etc. also man merkt: trockenes,sauberes Terrain ist ihr lieber
> Und da das Fatbike natürlich den kompletten Winter zum Einsatz kommen soll weiß ich nicht ob da die 1x11fach so die optimale Wahl ist...
> So gesehen find ich die 2 Bikes nicht so unterschiedlich,für mich kommen definitv beide in Frage.
> ...



Zwei Tipps noch:
Das Felt mit ner SRAM-11-fach auszustatten, dürfte vermutlich ein neues Hinterrad bzw. Nabe bedeuten, da der Freilaufkörper der Nabe dafür passen muss. Und die Bremse des Felt ist "nur" eine Deore, aber die hat dieses Jahr recht viel Lob geerntet, auch wenn die Transalp-Schreiberlinge sie von ihren FatBoys verbannt haben.

Bei der Gabel warte ich erstmal ab, was sich da auf dem Markt tut: dürfte nicht so schwer sein, für die üblichen Verdächtigen ne breite, trotzdem steife Version ihrer Gabeln mit angepasster Dämpfung rauszubringen. Erst mal reizt mich auch bei dieser Radgattung, ohne unterwegs zu sein.


----------



## piazza (29. September 2014)

Hat jemand, der auf der Eurobike war und sich die Räder angesehen hat, vielleicht eine Ahnung, ob da auch 4.8er Reifen in Gabel/Hinterbau passen, bzw. bis zu welcher Reifengröße eine Bestückung möglich ist?


----------



## hw_doc (29. September 2014)

piazza schrieb:


> Hat jemand, der auf der Eurobike war und sich die Räder angesehen hat, vielleicht eine Ahnung, ob da auch 4.8er Reifen in Gabel/Hinterbau passen, bzw. bis zu welcher Reifengröße eine Bestückung möglich ist?



Vorne wird das passen, nur hinten vermute ich im Tretlagerbereich Probleme:
http://www.bikerumor.com/2014/08/26...sc-brake-road-bike-abides-with-dude-fat-bike/

_

Noch mal ein Netzfund des vermutlich finalen Rahmens:


----------



## piazza (30. September 2014)

Dankeschön!
Bei den ersten Bildern sieht man ja ganz gut die 3 Flaschenhalter-/Gepäckträger-Schraubenlöcher an der Gabel, wurden die jetzt zugunsten der Flaschenhaltergewinde wegrationalisiert? Nach dem Motto: "Jungs, 4 Schrauben habt ihr noch, überlegt euch, wo ihr sie platziert!"


----------



## alf2 (30. September 2014)

Wie sieht den das hinten mit einem Gepäckträger aus?
Oben gibts ja Ösen, aber unten sehe ich keine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piazza (30. September 2014)

Die liegen wohl innen, soll ja angeblich für normale 135mm Nabeneinbaubreite-Gepäckträger passen, wie genau das funktionieren soll, ist mir noch nicht ganz klar. Am Schaltauge gibts auch noch mal eine Schraube...


----------



## zoomer (30. September 2014)

Na so wie es aussieht kann man den Gepäckträger an den Innenseiten
der Sitzstreben anschrauben.

Die Farbe finde ich übrigens super !


----------



## Dr.Struggle (30. September 2014)

Noch ein paar Detailbilder


----------



## hw_doc (30. September 2014)

piazza schrieb:


> Die liegen wohl innen, soll ja angeblich für normale 135mm Nabeneinbaubreite-Gepäckträger passen, wie genau das funktionieren soll, ist mir noch nicht ganz klar. Am Schaltauge gibts auch noch mal eine Schraube...



War nicht nur die Rede davon, dass vorne ein Standard-Gepäckträger passen soll?
Da kann das mit den 135 mm ja hinkommen.



Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Noch ein paar Detailbilder



Obacht, die sind noch von der ersten Stunde - bikerumor.com!


----------



## piazza (1. Oktober 2014)

hw_doc schrieb:


> War nicht nur die Rede davon, dass vorne ein Standard-Gepäckträger passen soll?



Korrekt, hab mich durch das "rear rack" täuschen lassen.
Man findet auch Bilder mit unterschiedlich eingespeichten Vorderrädern, mal mittig, mal aus der Mitte.


----------



## hw_doc (7. Oktober 2014)

Noch ein Bild von der Interbike:


----------



## piazza (8. Oktober 2014)

Weiß zufällig jemand, was mir genau die Bezeichnung Single-wall w/ machined cut-outs i75,26" bei den Felgen über deren Breite aussagt? Also 26", schon klar, aber die 75, beziehen die sich auf die Felgenbandbreite (bei Surly gefunden: 75mm für 100mm Felge), also, dass eine 100mm Felge verbaut ist, oder gibt das die nominelle Breite an? Dachte, da wär 80mm Standard?!


----------



## BigJohn (8. Oktober 2014)

i75 ist die Maulweite, Außenbreite sind 80mm


----------



## piazza (8. Oktober 2014)

Alles klar, danke!


----------



## alf2 (8. Oktober 2014)

Ich frage mich schön langsam bei welchem Händler das Ding zu bekommen ist (Österreich).

Habe bei drei Händlern meines Vertrauens angefragt und bei allen dreien die Auskunft bekommen, dass sie es nicht bestellen können/wollen. (Hatte den Eindruck, dass sie mit dem Vertrieb nichts zu tun haben wollen).

Habe daraufhin ein mail an [email protected] geschrieben und angefragt, welcher Händler in Österreich (konkret in Wien) Felt vertreibt und warte auch schon eine Woche auf Antwort. Frage mich, ob es den Händlern auch so gegangen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (8. Oktober 2014)

Ein bisschen google bringt das zu Tage:
http://bikeboard.de/felt-haendler-b363
Vielleicht wirst du fündig, sind zumindest Wiener Händler dabei. Lustigerweise haben die auf der Felt Homepage den Dealer-Locator auf die USA beschränkt und auch keine Liste. Wirklich professionell ist das nicht.


----------



## alf2 (8. Oktober 2014)

Danke für die Info Johnas. Allerdings kannte ich die Seite schon und die Übersicht stimmt nicht. War heute erst bei einem der Händler. Der  vertreibt Specialized Trek Surly und Salsa und definitiv keine Fehlt bikes. Die Übersicht dürfte noch von letztem Jahr stammen, wo Kalnai - der österreichische SRAM Distributor den Vertrieb inne hatte.


----------



## hw_doc (8. Oktober 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ein bisschen google bringt das zu Tage:
> http://bikeboard.de/felt-haendler-b363
> Vielleicht wirst du fündig, sind zumindest Wiener Händler dabei. Lustigerweise haben die auf der Felt Homepage den Dealer-Locator auf die USA beschränkt und auch keine Liste. Wirklich professionell ist das nicht.



Bis vor kurzem hatten Felt auch noch nen deutschen Teil auf Ihrer Website. Weiß nicht, was da los ist...


----------



## piazza (9. Oktober 2014)

@alf2 In D. gibt es wohl den Großimporteur Sport Import Edewecht www.sportimport.de 
Evtl. machen die ja den Import aus den USA für die Nachbarländer mit oder vll. wissen die zumindest mehr. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## alf2 (14. Oktober 2014)

So ganz aufgegeben habe ich es ja noch immer nicht. Vielleicht bestelle ich mir einfach eines.

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, kann man die Gabel ganz einfach gegen eine Bluto tauschen ohne beim Laufrad was machen zu müssen, da ja 150mm vorne.
Wie ist denn das mit der Einbauhöhe? ist das bike auf eine 80 oder 100mm Bluto ausgelegt?


----------



## Der Kokopelli (14. Oktober 2014)

alf2 schrieb:


> So ganz aufgegeben habe ich es ja noch immer nicht. Vielleicht bestelle ich mir einfach eines.
> 
> Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, kann man die Gabel ganz einfach gegen eine Bluto tauschen ohne beim Laufrad was machen zu müssen, da ja 150mm vorne.
> Wie ist denn das mit der Einbauhöhe? ist das bike auf eine 80 oder 100mm Bluto ausgelegt?


15 x 150mm Vorderrad-Naben hört sich passend für Bluto an.
468er Gabellänge, dann würdest Du eine 80mm Bluto einbauen.


----------



## alf2 (15. Oktober 2014)

So! Ich bin dann mal raus!

Ich hab mir gestern ein Trek Farley 6 gekauft. Es war das einzige bike, das tatsächlich in Wien in meiner Größe erhältlich war und das ich probefahren konnte. Preis-Leistung ist zwar geringfügig schlechter, aber es ist leichter, ich konnte es testen und ich muss nicht darauf warten.

Danke auf jeden Fall für die Infos!


----------



## hw_doc (18. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe heute mal bei meinem Händler vorbeigeschaut:
Der erzählte was von ziemlichen Lieferschwierigkeiten, die Felt bei dem Rad haben sollen:
Angeblich sind die Gabeln durch die Qualitätsprüfung gefallen, sodass die auch bei schon produzierten Bikes getauscht werden sollen, bevor die in den Verkauf gelangen. November sollte damit auch nicht mehr zu halten sein, die Rede ist schon vom nächsten Jahr.
Was da aber dran ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Ich versuche mal, an weitere Infos zu kommen...


----------



## CaseOnline (18. Oktober 2014)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Ich habe heute mal bei meinem Händler vorbeigeschaut:
> Der erzählte was von ziemlichen Lieferschwierigkeiten, die Felt bei dem Rad haben sollen:
> Angeblich sind die Gabeln durch die Qualitätsprüfung gefallen, sodass die auch bei schon produzierten Bikes getauscht werden sollen, bevor die in den Verkauf gelangen. November sollte damit auch nicht mehr zu halten sein, die Rede ist schon vom nächsten Jahr.
> Was da aber dran ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Ich versuche mal, an weitere Infos zu kommen...



@corra testet für Felt?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piazza (20. Oktober 2014)

@hw_doc Danke für die Nachricht! Falls Du weitere Infos (insbes. bzgl. Liefertermin) hast, würde mich das sehr interessieren!


----------



## hw_doc (20. Oktober 2014)

Hier die Rückmeldung von Felt selbst:
"... Da wir Ihnen nicht sagen können, ob Ihr Händler bereits DD30 Räder bei uns bestellt hat, können wir Ihnen lediglich eine oberflächliche Information über den Lieferstatus dieser Räder geben. Tatsache ist zumindest, dass die ersten DD30 ca. in der Kalenderwoche 46/2014 bei uns eintreffen werden. Ob bei diesen allerdings eines für Sie dabei sein wird, wenn Sie nun eines bestellen und ob dieses Ihrer Größe entspricht, können wir Ihnen leider nicht versichern.
Für genauere Informationen sprechen Sie bitte noch einmal mit Ihrem Händler, der Sie sicherlich darüber informieren kann, ob er bereits welche bestellt hat. ..."

Hört sich also eigentlich ganz gut an.
Ob ich jedoch bei einem Händler was ordern sollte, der mir etwas von Lieferschwierigkeiten durch Qualitätsmängel bei den Gabeln erzählt und mir dann von einer Vorbestellung abrät, steht auf einem anderen Blatt...


----------



## piazza (20. Oktober 2014)

Und nochmals danke! 



hw_doc schrieb:


> Ob ich jedoch bei einem Händler was ordern sollte (...)



Kommt die Info von Felt USA? Weißt Du, wie das abläuft...schicken die die Räder aus Taiwan nach USA und dann wieder nach D. (nach Edewecht? oder hat Felt einen eigenen Distributor in D.?), oder kommen die direkt zu den Händlern, die welche bestellt haben?
Eigentlich sollte es ja kein Problem sein, wenn sie die qual. mangelhaften Gabeln VOR Verkaufsstart/Auslieferung eh tauschen...


----------



## hw_doc (20. Oktober 2014)

piazza schrieb:


> Und nochmals danke!
> 
> Kommt die Info von Felt USA? Weißt Du, wie das abläuft...schicken die die Räder aus Taiwan nach USA und dann wieder nach D. (nach Edewecht? oder hat Felt einen eigenen Distributor in D.?), oder kommen die direkt zu den Händlern, die welche bestellt haben?
> Eigentlich sollte es ja kein Problem sein, wenn sie die qual. mangelhaften Gabeln VOR Verkaufsstart/Auslieferung eh tauschen...



Nein, die Info kam von [email protected] aus Edewecht. Wie das abläuft, weiß ich nicht.
Aus meiner Sicht können die - falls das mit den Gabeln wirklich stimmt - ja gerne eine Bluto-Edition auflegen und die schon mal ausliefern!  B)

Von dort jetzt noch ein Nachtrag auf meine konkrete Frage zu Lieferzeiten, aber auch den Gabelproblemen:

"... die Größe M sollte in beiden Geschäften zum einigermaßen gleichen Zeitpunkt verfügbar sein. Allerdings besteht die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass aufgrund einer frühzeitigeren Bestellung das Rad in Gr. M in Hannover eher verfügbar sein wird. Da wir diese Räder im Laufe von KW 46 erhalten sollen, können Sie davon ausgehen, dass diese dann kurzfristig auch bei Ihrem Händler verfügbar sein werden. Sollte dieses allerdings bereits für einen Kunden reserviert sein, kann es sich bei einer Neubestellung zu einem Lieferzeitpunkt um die KW 02/2015 kommen, evtl. auch etwas später.
Dieses gilt es bitte zu beachten!
Der gleiche Liefertermin betrifft allerdings auch Ihren Händler in Hameln. ..."

Irgendwie wird der Punkt mit den Gabeln übergangen, auch passt ein zweites Detail inhaltlich nicht so ganz zu meiner Frage.
_

Händler #2 hat mir nach Rückfrage gerade mitgeteilt, dass er planmäßig in KW 46 beliefert wird, von Gabelproblemen hat er noch nichts gehört.

Also: Sollte mich das Trek Farley, was ich mir nach der Reaktion von Händler #1 gerade kurzfristig online bestellt habe, "zufälliger Weise" aufgrund von "doch ausverkauft" wider erwarten nicht geliefert werden - oder nicht gefallen, habe ich einen Plan B!


----------



## dorfmann (21. Oktober 2014)




----------



## luki:-) (21. Oktober 2014)

Danke fürs VideoWarte auch auf die  KW46.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (21. Oktober 2014)

passen ja doch die 4.8 er Reifen in den Rahmen


----------



## corra (21. Oktober 2014)

ich bin händler bei sport import / felt alle variationen sind nicht leiferbar und die die in der 46 kw rausgehen gehen erst an vororder händler


----------



## hw_doc (22. Oktober 2014)

dorfmann schrieb:


>



Danke für das Video, gibt also doch zu den Standbildern noch was Bewegtes dazu...



corra schrieb:


> ich bin händler bei sport import / felt alle variationen sind nicht leiferbar und die die in der 46 kw rausgehen gehen erst an vororder händler



Das war auch mein Rückschluss nach dem letzten Telefonat. Ich bin hin und hergerissen.
Die Gabel vom Felt sieht ungefähr 100* besser aus, als die vom Farley.


----------



## corra (22. Oktober 2014)

es ist mir schwer verständlich wie die marketig abteilungen so schlecht planen , das gibt es bei keiner anderren rad sparte


----------



## Meister-Dieter (23. Oktober 2014)

Bitte nicht wieder über doppelpost meckern!
www.ride-your-bike.com
Da soll es sie angeblich ab KW 44 geben!
Vorbestellung über Anzahlung.
Auf der Seite zu finden unter: Fahrräder/Fatbikes


----------



## hw_doc (25. Oktober 2014)

So, letzter Stand von Händler #2: Sport Import wurde von Felt USA gefoppt, angeblich gibt es für D keine Räder vor KW 2.


----------



## Smart_Sam (25. Oktober 2014)

Mannomann, ist ja fast wie Trabikauf im Osten früher


----------



## nickname75 (26. Oktober 2014)

Das Lebowske müsste für den Winter ideal sein, man müsste sich im Schnee nicht mehr ab quälen wie verrückt, das bike hat bestimmt top vortrieb und kommt im schnee fast überall hin.


----------



## hw_doc (27. Oktober 2014)

nickname75 schrieb:


> Das Lebowske müsste für den Winter ideal sein, man müsste sich im Schnee nicht mehr ab quälen wie verrückt, das bike hat bestimmt top vortrieb und kommt im schnee fast überall hin.



Naja, das Quälen kommt ja - wie im Sand - eher von fehlender Traktion. Wenn man die nun schon über die Reifen hat, braucht es eigentlich keinen zusätzlichen Antrieb mehr. Aber ich will Dir da nix ausreden  :>
_

So, Mr. Ride verkünden - Stand heute - noch immer, dass sie fest davon ausgehen, im November beliefert zu werden. Ich riskiere es also mal und bestelle eins vor - mein Geld soll ich zurückerhalten, falls ich bis Anfang Dezember nicht beliefert werde.
Drückt mir die Daumen!


----------



## nickname75 (27. Oktober 2014)

So viel wie man hört, sollen die bikes erst anfang Januar wieder in Deutschland Lieferbar sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (27. Oktober 2014)

nickname75 schrieb:


> So viel wie man hört, sollen die bikes erst anfang Januar wieder in Deutschland Lieferbar sein.



Ja, das hatte ich ja schon geschrieben. Daher meine Verwunderung.

Meines Wissens nach hat sie aber noch keiner in D bekommen, also geht es um die erste Lieferung.


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (28. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe das DD30 Ende September bei einem grösseren Händler bestellt und auf meine Nachfrage in der letzten Woche wurde mir bestätigt, dass die Auslieferung an den Händler nach wie vor für KW46 geplant ist und die Lieferung dann in der KW47 erfolgt. Ich bin mal gespannt 

Bei dem weiter oben genannten Video sind übrigens nach dem Video Links angezeigt, wo man das DD30 auf der Interbike in Action sehen kann 

P.S. Wie ist denn euere Meinung über die beiden Fatbikes von SE Bikes, [email protected] und [email protected].

Sind vom Preis her vergleichbar mit dem DD30 bzw. DD70.


----------



## hw_doc (28. Oktober 2014)

Wobblin-Gobblin schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe das DD30 Ende September bei einem grösseren Händler bestellt und auf meine Nachfrage in der letzten Woche wurde mir bestätigt, dass die Auslieferung an den Händler nach wie vor für KW46 geplant ist und die Lieferung dann in der KW47 erfolgt. Ich bin mal gespannt
> 
> ...



Ah, das meinst Du - so ab ca. 2:00 Min:





Danke - schaut gut aus!


Edit: Von der Farbe her ist es nun ein eindeutiges Metallic-Blau, weg vom Türkis. Irgendwie schade, aber sei's drum.

_

Die beiden SE-Bikes hatte ich auch auf der Eurobike gesehen, meine ich. Finde schon den Rahmen sehr leidenschaftslos - sieht aus, wie ein typischer Taiwan-Rahmen mit wenig raffinierten Befestigungsmöglichkeiten für Züge, Gepäckträger & Co.
Preis/Leistung scheint vom DD30 meilenweit entfernt.


----------



## BigJohn (28. Oktober 2014)

Wobblin-Gobblin schrieb:


> P.S. Wie ist denn euere Meinung über die beiden Fatbikes von SE Bikes, [email protected] und [email protected].


Vom Rahmen scheint das 1 zu 1 ein Dynamics Pure zu sein. Das P/L-Verhältnis sagt mir nicht so zu. Ich würde da eher zum Pure greifen. Stadler ist zwar nicht der beste Laden, aber es ist immerhin ein Laden. Die SE-Bikes kann man nur bestellen, die kommen ja von diesem Billigheimer in den USA (und es wundert mich, dass sie in D angeboten werden.).
Bei beiden unterscheidet sich die Geo deutlich vom Felt


----------



## honkori (28. Oktober 2014)

Wobei es das Pure in der 2014'er Variante, zumindest in Berlin, nicht mehr gibt. Da steht nur noch ein hässliches Koona rum.
Wie auch immer, ich als Fahranfänger und in Berlin...also quasi ohne Berge -> mag mein Pure. 

Gucke natürlich auch "Rechts und Links" des Weges, aber ich würde von einem anderen (deutlich besserem und teureren) Bike nicht wirklich profitieren können...noch nicht.


----------



## piazza (28. Oktober 2014)

Es bleibt also spannend...ich war damals dem Pure auch sehr zugetan, aber ab einem best. Zeitpunkt ist es von der Stadler Shopseite verschwunden, jetzt bin ich nicht so traurig... 
Was hat denn das Pure für Achsen? Schnellspanner 135 und 170?


----------



## BigJohn (28. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab das mal in den richtigen Thread verlagert


----------



## dorfmann (28. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (28. Oktober 2014)

Brauche ich beim DD30 eigentlich neue Felgen für die 4,8er-Bereifung?

Da die Breite der Felge ja 'nur' 80mm, bei anderen Fatbikes die Felgenbreite aber 100mm beträgt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## voxxxom (29. Oktober 2014)

Wobblin-Gobblin schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe das DD30 Ende September bei einem grösseren Händler bestellt und auf meine Nachfrage in der letzten Woche wurde mir bestätigt, dass die Auslieferung an den Händler nach wie vor für KW46 geplant ist und die Lieferung dann in der KW47 erfolgt. Ich bin mal gespannt
> 
> ...




Kann ich bestätigen. 
Habe bei bike-discount.de nachgehakt und die haben mir bestätigt, dass das DD30 in der KW 46 eintreffen wird und dann der Versand beginnt.
Habe letzte Woche dort bestellt, nun ist warten angesagt.


----------



## bikebecker (30. Oktober 2014)

Hallo

Ich habe mit SportImport telefoniert ( Felt Impoteur für D.) da ich eins in L / 21-22 zoll suche, die Double sollen erst anfang 2015 kommen.
Wenn einer etwas über ein Fatbike in groß + um 1000€ und  lieferbares weiß, Bitte Info an mich.

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## luki:-) (30. Oktober 2014)

Sehr geehrter Herr xxxxx ,
vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung in unserem Hause.

Wir haben soeben leider die Rückmeldung des Herstellers bekommen, das Ihr bestelltes Modell aufgrund von Produktionsverzögerungen erst 
später zur Auslieferung kommen wird.

Der aktuelle Anlieferungstermin in unserem Hause ist momentan mit der KW 49 hinterlegt, die Auslieferung an Sie erfolgt kurz darauf.  

Bitte entschuldigen Sie die etwas längere Wartezeit, bei Rückfragen stehen wir Ihnen selbstverständlich gerne zur Verfügung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus der Grafschaft



H&S Bike-Discount GmbH


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (30. Oktober 2014)

luki:) schrieb:


> Sehr geehrter Herr xxxxx ,
> vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung in unserem Hause.
> 
> Wir haben soeben leider die Rückmeldung des Herstellers bekommen, das Ihr bestelltes Modell aufgrund von Produktionsverzögerungen erst
> ...




Die gleiche Nachricht habe ich eben auch bekommen....

So ein Mist, scheint sich mit Anfang 2015 (leider) zu bewahrheiten........

Wo ist der Kotzsmiley?!


----------



## voxxxom (30. Oktober 2014)

luki:) schrieb:


> Sehr geehrter Herr xxxxx ,
> vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung in unserem Hause.
> 
> Wir haben soeben leider die Rückmeldung des Herstellers bekommen, das Ihr bestelltes Modell aufgrund von Produktionsverzögerungen erst
> ...



Habe diese Nachricht ebenfalls bekommen. 
Neue Kalenderwoche neues Glück, was?


----------



## piazza (31. Oktober 2014)

Hoffentlich ist es nicht die Bundesbahn-Taktik: immer noch etwas zurückverlegen um es dann ganz ausfallen zu lassen. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt, warten wir halt weiter ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 72er (31. Oktober 2014)

Auf YouTube gefunden, allerdings der Titel ?  




Gruß


----------



## hw_doc (31. Oktober 2014)

72er schrieb:


> Auf YouTube gefunden, allerdings der Titel ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, KTM sind auch so orange...
Schade, dass das DD70 für nur 300 Euro weniger so billig wirkende Komponenten dran hat, der Rahmen ist schon ne gute Basis und sieht gut aus...


----------



## 72er (31. Oktober 2014)

Mir gefällt das Rad optisch richtig gut, bin eher für dunkle Farben.
Die Geometrie liest sich schon mal gut und insgesamt sieht es für mich sehr stimmig aus. 
Da ich Fatbike unerfahren bin, wären mir die Komponenten zwar nicht egal, aber als Einstieg sollte es überschaubar bleiben. 
Und wenn es gefällt, würde ich nach und nach die Verschleißteile austauschen. 
Da es eh noch nicht lieferbar ist, hab ich ja noch Zeit zum überlegen


----------



## hw_doc (1. November 2014)

72er schrieb:


> Mir gefällt das Rad optisch richtig gut, bin eher für dunkle Farben.
> Die Geometrie liest sich schon mal gut und insgesamt sieht es für mich sehr stimmig aus.
> Da ich Fatbike unerfahren bin, wären mir die Komponenten zwar nicht egal, aber als Einstieg sollte es überschaubar bleiben.
> Und wenn es gefällt, würde ich nach und nach die Verschleißteile austauschen.
> Da es eh noch nicht lieferbar ist, hab ich ja noch Zeit zum überlegen



Die Bremsen (insbesondere die Hebel) passen einfach nicht richtig an so ein Rad:
Bin schon die BB7 (eingebremst) an einem Mukluk probegefahren und Salsa haben gut daran getan, sie für dieses Jahr doch gegen etwas mit weniger Hebelkraft auszutauschen. An meinem Crosser macht die BB5 ne gute Figur, aber am MTB...
Die große Unbekannte ist dagegen der Laufradsatz, der unterscheidet sich doch schon vom DD30. Und gerade da wird es wohl auch noch in ein, zwei Jahren recht teuer, was anderes reinzusetzen.


----------



## 72er (1. November 2014)

Ich kann erstmal keinen Unterschied bei den Laufrädern erkennen, abgesehen von den cut outs. 
Wenn du mehr Infos hast, klär mich bitte auf 
Bei den Bremsen geb ich dir Recht, die allerdings würde ich früher oder später beim double 30 auch tauschen. 
Bin auch hin und wieder mit nem Crossrad unterwegs, mit Felgenbremsen 
und natürlich hoffe ich mal, dass der Fatbike Boom auch viele erschwingliche Laufräder mit sich bringt?!


----------



## hw_doc (1. November 2014)

72er schrieb:


> Ich kann erstmal keinen Unterschied bei den Laufrädern erkennen, abgesehen von den cut outs.
> Wenn du mehr Infos hast, klär mich bitte auf
> Bei den Bremsen geb ich dir Recht, die allerdings würde ich früher oder später beim double 30 auch tauschen.
> Bin auch hin und wieder mit nem Crossrad unterwegs, mit Felgenbremsen
> und natürlich hoffe ich mal, dass der Fatbike Boom auch viele erschwingliche Laufräder mit sich bringt?!



Ich weiß auch nicht mehr, als auf den Produktseiten zu finden ist:

DD70:

*Rims:*
Single-wall i75, 26"


*Front Hub:*
Alloy Sealed bearing 6-bolt, 15 x 150mm OLD


*Rear Hub:*
Alloy Sealed bearing 6-bolt, 12 x 197mm OLD


*Spokes:*
2.0mm stainless steel

DD30:

*Rims:*
Single-wall w/ machined cut-outs i75, 26"


*Front Hub:*
Alloy Sealed bearing 6-bolt, 15 x 150mm OLD


*Rear Hub:*
Alloy Sealed bearing 6-bolt, 12 x 197mm OLD


*Spokes:*
2.0/1.8mm double-butted stainless steel w/ aluminum nipples

Liest sich halt nach ein wenig mehr "Liebe", die blauen Speichernnippel sind dabei auch ein nettes Detail.
_

Was spricht denn gegen die aktuelle Deore-Bremse?
Klar, an meinem Enduro will ich die auch nicht haben, aber sonst genießt die doch im Gegensatz zu den direkten Mitbewerbern von SRAM/Avid oder Tektro bspw. einen guten Ruf.


----------



## 72er (1. November 2014)

Mehr konnte ich bis jetzt auch nicht finden. 
Mal abgesehen davon, dass mir das grau/schwarz besser gefällt , würde sich für mich auf lange Sicht mit dem double 30 kein Vorteil ergeben. 
Wenn Fatbike fahren mich nicht überzeugen sollte, verkaufe ich es wieder, sollte mir bei der günstigeren Variante leichter fallen. 
Die Carbon Sattelstütze und den Lenker würde ich eh gegen eine Variostütze und einem Lenker mit mehr Rise tauschen. 
Bremse wie gesagt, egal welches double, tauschen ( gerne SLX) 
einzig der Antrieb mit 2x 10 gefällt mir beim blauen besser. 
Bei dem Radsatz bin ich eher froh, dass es NICHT die gelochten sind, bin mit ca 90 kg unterwegs 
Auf der Homepage wird übrigens noch von KW46 gesprochen. 
Gruß


----------



## hw_doc (1. November 2014)

72er schrieb:


> Mehr konnte ich bis jetzt auch nicht finden.
> Mal abgesehen davon, dass mir das grau/schwarz besser gefällt , würde sich für mich auf lange Sicht mit dem double 30 kein Vorteil ergeben.
> Wenn Fatbike fahren mich nicht überzeugen sollte, verkaufe ich es wieder, sollte mir bei der günstigeren Variante leichter fallen.
> Die Carbon Sattelstütze und den Lenker würde ich eh gegen eine Variostütze und einem Lenker mit mehr Rise tauschen.
> ...



Über Geschmack kann man ja nicht diskutieren, aber auch ich fände ein schwarzes DD30 schick.

Bei der Ausstattung bin ich gerne für "erst mal ausprobieren und dann schauen, was getauscht wird" - wenn. Beim DD70 ist die Basis für mich einfach schon viel zu kompromissbehaftet und die 300 Euro Aufpreis finde ich für mich gut investiert.
Sicherlich: Ne Variostütze schwebt mir auch vor aber der Rest des DD30 scheint für meine Bedürfnisse sehr tauglich. Inklusive der gelochten Felgen, denn die gehören inzwischen zum Fatbike-Standard und bislang hat sich noch niemand über fehlende Stabilität beschwert. Mein Reisegewicht liegt sicherlich noch ein wenig über Deinem...

Kann man in dem Hinterbau eigentlich auch eine Scheibe > 160 mm montieren?
Für mein Verständnis sieht das ziemlich knapp bemessen aus.


----------



## voxxxom (1. November 2014)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Kann man in dem Hinterbau eigentlich auch eine Scheibe > 160 mm montieren?
> Für mein Verständnis sieht das ziemlich knapp bemessen aus.



Das frage ich mich auch. Möchte gerne VR auf 203 und am HR auf 180 mm gehen.
Die Deore Bremsen (Komponenten) wurden doch letztens hier bei den News getestet und dieser bestätigt mein Vorhaben. 
Es muss nicht immer eine SLX oder XT sein, denke so eine Deore, vor allem mit eher großen Scheiben kann auch schon überzeugen. Falls nicht heißt es sparen und aufrüsten. Was meiner Meinung nach beim DD30 fast unnötig ist im Gegensatz zum DD70. Und was die Farbe angeht: gerne mal blau, alle meine Bikes sind schwarz


----------



## hw_doc (2. November 2014)

Um das Warten etwas zu überbrücken:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 72er (2. November 2014)

Danke für die Bilder. 
Das muss man dem blau ja lassen, ist ein schönes blau 
Grüße


----------



## voxxxom (3. November 2014)

Ehm.....
Ich glaube unser geliebtes Double Double heißt nun doch DOUBLE DEE 30 
Eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht  

Schaut mal auf der Felt Homepage: http://www.feltbicycles.com/Germany/2015/Bikes/mountain/fat-bike/Double-Dee-30.aspx


----------



## hw_doc (3. November 2014)

voxxxom schrieb:


> Ehm.....
> Ich glaube unser geliebtes Double Double heißt nun doch DOUBLE DEE 30
> Eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht
> 
> Schaut mal auf der Felt Homepage: http://www.feltbicycles.com/Germany/2015/Bikes/mountain/fat-bike/Double-Dee-30.aspx



Ist doch auch dort immer noch als "Double Double" überschrieben.

Dude -> Double Double = DD = Double Dee


----------



## zoomer (3. November 2014)

Hoffentlich hat der Namensgeber dabei nicht an irgendwelche Textilgrössen gedacht.
Das fänd' ich total peinlich !


Aber irgendwie auch witzig


----------



## hw_doc (3. November 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hat der Namensgeber dabei nicht an irgendwelche Textilgrössen gedacht.
> Das fänd' ich total peinlich !
> Aber irgendwie auch witzig



Im Ami-Forum ging es beim ursprünglichen Namen neulich darum, dass es einige gibt, die nicht so scharf darauf wären, auf nem "Fat Dude" zu reiten... Da ist mir diese Interpretationsmöglichkeit doch deutlich lieber.  B)


----------



## zoomer (3. November 2014)




----------



## hw_doc (3. November 2014)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe mit SportImport telefoniert ( Felt Impoteur für D.) da ich eins in L / 21-22 zoll suche, die Double sollen erst anfang 2015 kommen.
> Wenn einer etwas über ein Fatbike in groß + um 1000€ und  lieferbares weiß, Bitte Info an mich.
> ...



Fällt preislich sicherlich noch etwas mehr aus dem 1k-Rahmen, als ein DD30, aber das Trek Farley 6 ist in 21,5" gut zu bekommen und auch eine klasse Basis vom Rahmen, als auch den Komponenten her!
_

BTW: H&S haben endlich auch ihre Homepage mit dem aktuellen Lieferdatum versorgt.


----------



## piazza (4. November 2014)

hw_doc schrieb:


> BTW: H&S haben endlich auch ihre Homepage mit dem aktuellen Lieferdatum versorgt.


... mr-ride.de hat auch ausgebessert. 
sie hatten ja KW44 (statt der allg. 46), ein Schelm, wer böses dabei denkt.


----------



## bikebecker (4. November 2014)

Hallo
@hw doc Danke für die Info, das habe ich mir auch schon angesehen, aber ich möchte für ein Winterrad nich so viel ausgeben.
Ich wollte erst das Silverback Scoop, das leider nicht in meiner Größe lieferbar ist. Mal schauen was noch so auf dem Markt ist.
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (4. November 2014)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> @hw doc Danke für die Info, das habe ich mir auch schon angesehen, aber ich möchte für ein Winterrad nich so viel ausgeben.
> Ich wollte erst das Silverback Scoop, das leider nicht in meiner Größe lieferbar ist. Mal schauen was noch so auf dem Markt ist.
> Gruß bikebecker



Das Teil scheint mir ein Papiertiger zu sein, auf der Silverback-Homepage ist keine Spur mehr davon zu finden.
Kann Dir ansonsten noch den Tipp geben, dass bei den eBay KlAnz ein Dynamics Pure 20" in Hannover zu finden ist, was Dir passen könnte. Die Decals sind abgeklebt, sieht so ganz schick aus und die Ausstattung ist ja angesichts des zu (erwartenden) Endpreises wirklich ok.



piazza schrieb:


> ... mr-ride.de hat auch ausgebessert.
> sie hatten ja KW44 (statt der allg. 46), ein Schelm, wer böses dabei denkt.



Von dort kommt die Info vom Montag (3.11.), dass "laut Felt alle Bikes nochmals einer Kontrolle unterzogen wurden" und dass es so zu einer Verzögerung von vier Wochen kommt. Immerhin bietet man einen Rücktritt vom Kauf an.
Ich habe nun die Gelegenheit, zwei Trek Farley 6 in unterschiedlichen Größen probezufahren - wenn ich das am Freitag trotz des sich abzeichnenden Bahnstreiks schaffe, komme ich vielleicht mit - evtl. sogar auf - einer DD-Alternative nach Hause.
Ob ich es trotzdem bei der Felt-Order belasse, werde ich dann mal sehen - würde ich zur Sekunde sagen. Das Trek ist jedenfalls am Markt ziemlich rar geworden, vielleicht findet sich ja dann hier im Forum ein Interessent für das dann übrige Bike.


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (5. November 2014)

Was lange währt, wird endlich gut....oder gut' Ding will Weile haben. Ich bin da eigentlich sehr zuversichtlich mittlerweile.

Ich hoffe aber, dass es dann auch wirklich mit Anfang Dezember klappt - kann es kaum noch erwarten.
Habe mir, um die Zeit zu überbrücken, mal einen Fatboy bei Fahrrad XXL angesehen......Wahnsinnsteil 




hw_doc schrieb:


> Immerhin bietet man einen Rücktritt vom Kauf an.


 
Wenn man im Internet bestellt hat, besteht immer eine 2-wöchige Rückgabe- bzw. Rücktrittsmöglichkeit. Die tritt erst nach Erhalt der Ware in Kraft


----------



## Dr.Struggle (5. November 2014)

Als Alternative in dem gleichen Preissegment gäbs ja auch noch das Bulls vom Stadler.Das müsste jetzt im November rauskommen.
Das Dynamics Pure wird laut einem Mitarbeiter nicht mehr gebaut,da wurden scheinbar nur online einige verkauft,im Laden ging da fast garnix.Eins davon stand vor kurzem noch in Regensburg (Rahmengröße M)


----------



## Dr.Struggle (5. November 2014)

.


----------



## piazza (5. November 2014)

Wobblin-Gobblin schrieb:


> Was lange währt, wird endlich gut...



Das seh ich auch so! 
Ich finde das DD ist - ohne es jetzt live gesehen zu haben - ein (für mich) überzeugendes Konzept in dieser Preislage, da kommt (für mich) auch das Farley nicht ran. Mag sein, dass es von Komponenten und was weiß ich 'besser' ist, aber als Gesamtkonzept steht das Felt ganz weit oben, dagegen wirken viele andere leider sehr lieblos.
Wenn die Verzögerung durch die erneute Kontrolle zustande kommt, dann ist das auch ehrlich von Felt. Falls nicht, ich denke, wir alle wissen, wie schnell ein beabsichtiges Datum nicht eingehalten wird...  In diesem Sinne, fröhliches Warten - und Freuen!


----------



## hw_doc (5. November 2014)

Wobblin-Gobblin schrieb:


> Was lange währt, wird endlich gut....oder gut' Ding will Weile haben. Ich bin da eigentlich sehr zuversichtlich mittlerweile.
> 
> Ich hoffe aber, dass es dann auch wirklich mit Anfang Dezember klappt - kann es kaum noch erwarten.
> Habe mir, um die Zeit zu überbrücken, mal einen Fatboy bei Fahrrad XXL angesehen......Wahnsinnsteil
> ...



Das mit dem Rücktrittsrecht ist mir schon klar, aber sie könnten ja angesichts der Anzahlung auch (erst mal) ein "Pech gehabt" kommunizieren und die Sache erst mal weiter durchziehen. Also: Alles gut so, angesichts der Umstände.



piazza schrieb:


> Das seh ich auch so!
> Ich finde das DD ist - ohne es jetzt live gesehen zu haben - ein (für mich) überzeugendes Konzept in dieser Preislage, da kommt (für mich) auch das Farley nicht ran. Mag sein, dass es von Komponenten und was weiß ich 'besser' ist, aber als Gesamtkonzept steht das Felt ganz weit oben, dagegen wirken viele andere leider sehr lieblos.
> Wenn die Verzögerung durch die erneute Kontrolle zustande kommt, dann ist das auch ehrlich von Felt. Falls nicht, ich denke, wir alle wissen, wie schnell ein beabsichtiges Datum nicht eingehalten wird...  In diesem Sinne, fröhliches Warten - und Freuen!



Optisch hat das Trek IMO den hübscheren Rahmen, dafür sieht die Starrgabel von vorne unglaublich hässlich aus. Das haben Felt dagegen wirklich gut hinbekommen.
Von der Ausstattung spielen beide ja weitestgehend in einerr Liga, den Bremsen vom Felt traue ich aber mehr zu und die Carbon-Teile sind angesichts des Preises auch wirklich top. Bei 200 Euro Preisdifferenz geht das Felt zudem eindeutig in der Beziehung als Sieger hervor.
Trotzdem lasse ich es nun auf die Probefahrt ankommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (5. November 2014)

Ich finde das Felt perfekt. Kommt dem Fatboy am nächsten und wirkt auf den Bildern auch sehr wertig. Ausserdem finde ich die Farbe des DD30 geil, auch wenn ich sonst kein Blaufreund bin 
Fahre auch ein Triathlonrad von Felt und finde es top.
Mir wären nur die 4,8'' Reifen lieber gewesen, aber man kann nicht alles haben


----------



## BigJohn (5. November 2014)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Das Teil scheint mir ein Papiertiger zu sein, auf der Silverback-Homepage ist keine Spur mehr davon zu finden.
> Kann Dir ansonsten noch den Tipp geben, dass bei den eBay KlAnz ein Dynamics Pure 20" in Hannover zu finden ist, was Dir passen könnte. Die Decals sind abgeklebt, sieht so ganz schick aus und die Ausstattung ist ja angesichts des zu (erwartenden) Endpreises wirklich ok.


Du hast recht. Die Preise waren halt fast schon ein bisschen zu schön um wahr zu sein. And the journey goes on...


----------



## bodom child (5. November 2014)

Wobblin-Gobblin schrieb:


> Mir wären nur die 4,8'' Reifen lieber gewesen, aber man kann nicht alles haben



Aber es sollte möglich sein den 4" JJ gegen einen 4,8"JJ zu tauschen, oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## BigJohn (5. November 2014)

Kommt drauf an, wie viel Platz hinten drin ist. Die 190mm Nabe ist vielversprechend. Vorne ist es kein Problem.


----------



## dorfmann (5. November 2014)

bodom child schrieb:


> Aber es sollte möglich sein den 4" JJ gegen einen 4,8"JJ zu tauschen, oder täusche ich mich da?



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/felt-double-double.722124/page-3#post-12406965

Bei 1:51 meine ich hören zu können, daß 4,8" möglich ist


----------



## BigJohn (5. November 2014)

dorfmann schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/felt-double-double.722124/page-3#post-12406965
> 
> Bei 1:51 meine ich hören zu können, daß 4,8" möglich ist


Hat er gesagt. Macht das Felt gleich wieder interessanter.


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (5. November 2014)

Ja, in dem Video wird bestätigt, dass 4,8er möglich sind.
Naja, für den Anfang werden die 4 Zoll-Reifen ihren Zweck erfüllen 

Zum Rennrad oder MTB wird es einem vorkommen, als ob man einen Chopper fährt


----------



## bodom child (5. November 2014)

Weiß jemand wie es aktuell um die Flaschenhalteraufnahmen im Rahmendreieck und die Aufnahmepunkte an Rahmen und Gabel für Front- und Heckgepäckträger bestellt ist? Man findet allerlei Fotos mit und ohne.


----------



## Deleted 308434 (5. November 2014)

Sind ja einige ungeduldige hier dabei. Hab da nen Tipp wem es nicht schnell genug geht, Alutech Fat Fanes.
Lieferzeit 195-200 Werktage.


----------



## BigJohn (6. November 2014)

Spitzbuub schrieb:


> Sind ja einige ungeduldige hier dabei. Hab da nen Tipp wem es nicht schnell genug geht, Alutech Fat Fanes.
> Lieferzeit 195-200 Werktage.


Ich hoffe die Ironie habe ich jetzt nicht in meinem Kopf dazu gedichtet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (6. November 2014)

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Komple...ampaign=feed&gclid=CKCnwfG35cECFYUSwwod_hMAiw

Wie ist eure Meinung hierzu?


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (6. November 2014)

bodom child schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie es aktuell um die Flaschenhalteraufnahmen im Rahmendreieck und die Aufnahmepunkte an Rahmen und Gabel für Front- und Heckgepäckträger bestellt ist? Man findet allerlei Fotos mit und ohne.


 
Würde mich auch interessieren. Auf der HP von Felt und diversen Onlineshops ist als Bild immernoch das Bike mit den Schrauben in der Gabel, auf Videos zB. von der Interbike, sieht man eindeutig, dass die vorderen Schrauben wohl denen für einen Standardflaschenhalter weichen mussten.....


----------



## Deleted 308434 (6. November 2014)

Oder wie wärs denn mit Rose The Tusker? Schaut auch einigermaßen trailtauglich aus.


----------



## neonel (6. November 2014)

Wobblin-Gobblin schrieb:


> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Komple...ampaign=feed&gclid=CKCnwfG35cECFYUSwwod_hMAiw
> 
> Wie ist eure Meinung hierzu?



Ich hab mir so ein Mondraker reserviert, nachdem das Trek vergriffen war. Bin schon gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen. Wird noch etwas dauern bis es im Laden steht. Von der Ausstattung (SRAM) find ich es sogar besser.


----------



## BigJohn (6. November 2014)

neonel schrieb:


> Ich hab mir so ein Mondraker reserviert, nachdem das Trek vergriffen war. Bin schon gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen. Wird noch etwas dauern bis es im Laden steht. Von der Ausstattung (SRAM) find ich es sogar besser.


Wo genau? Bei Bikemailoder? Haben die ein Ladengeschäft? Ich finde das Rad sehr interessant, aber das Oberrohr etwas spooky (würde gerne mal Probesitzen).


----------



## bodom child (6. November 2014)

Hab grad von Sport Import die Info bekommen, dass der früheste Liefertermin für Gr. L bei sofortiger Bestellung KW10 nächsten Jahres wäre.


----------



## neonel (6. November 2014)

@Big.John
Hab es bei Velo Otto / Premium-bikeshop in Berlin-Niederschönhausen reserviert. Er hat wohl alle 4 Rahmengrößen geordert.
Wenn es soweit ist, gibt es einen Fred.
Zu BMO kann man gehen, ist halt ein Lager mit Theke im Industriepark. Probesitzen wird da schwieriger.


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (6. November 2014)

bodom child schrieb:


> Hab grad von Sport Import die Info bekommen, dass der früheste Liefertermin für Gr. L bei sofortiger Bestellung KW10 nächsten Jahres wäre.


 
Für das Mondraker? Doch nicht etwas für das Felt...?!

Das Rose-Bike sieht auch nicht schlecht aus:

http://www.roseversand.de/bike/rose-the-tusker-1-26-2015/aid:751674?bikevariantchanged=751674

An die Experten: welches von den 3 genannten (Mondraker, Rose, Felt) ist am besten ausgestattet?


----------



## BigJohn (6. November 2014)

neonel schrieb:


> @Big.John
> Hab es bei Velo Otto / Premium-bikeshop in Berlin-Niederschönhausen reserviert. Er hat wohl alle 4 Rahmengrößen geordert.
> Wenn es soweit ist, gibt es einen Fred.
> Zu BMO kann man gehen, ist halt ein Lager mit Theke im Industriepark. Probesitzen wird da schwieriger.


Halt uns auf dem Laufenden. In berlin bin ich noch ab und zu.


Wobblin-Gobblin schrieb:


> An die Experten: welches von den 3 genannten (Mondraker, Rose, Felt) ist am besten ausgestattet?


Die Räder sind in ihrer Ausrichtung recht unterschiedlich. Ich würde mich da nicht an die Ausstattung halten. Aber Das Rose finde ich von Konzept, Ausstattung und Geometrie für mich am rundesten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bodom child (6. November 2014)

Wobblin-Gobblin schrieb:


> Für das Mondraker? Doch nicht etwas für das Felt...?!



Sorry. Info war für das Felt DD30 in Gr. L


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (6. November 2014)

bodom child schrieb:


> Sorry. Info war für das Felt DD30 in Gr. L


 
Uff, dann hoffe ich, dass die Bestellungen aus September wirklich in KW49 bzw. KW50 ausgeliefert werden. Bis KW10 im nächsten Jahr warte ich auf keine Fall. Da ist ja der Winter fast rum....


----------



## zoomer (6. November 2014)

Wobblin-Gobblin schrieb:


> Für das Mondraker? Doch nicht etwas für das Felt...?!
> 
> Das Rose-Bike sieht auch nicht schlecht aus:
> 
> ...




Ich hab's mir in München im Mona angeschaut.
So schön wie das Raw auf dem Katalogfoto kommt es irgendwie nicht rüber.
Die nach vorne gezogenen Sitzstreben schauen in echt irgendwie seltsam aus.
Und das Iron Grey/White Green ist so gar nicht meins ...

Aber wenn Geo und Ausstattung passt.


----------



## BigJohn (6. November 2014)

Kannst du was zu den naben sagen? Vorne 150mm ist klar, aber hinten? 


zoomer schrieb:


> Ich hab's mir in München im Mona angeschaut.
> So schön wie das Raw auf dem Katalogfoto kommt es irgendwie nicht rüber.
> Die nach vorne gezogenen Sitzstreben schauen in echt irgendwie seltsam aus.
> Und das Iron Grey/White Green ist so gar nicht meins ...
> ...


----------



## zoomer (6. November 2014)

Darauf hab ich jetzt nicht geachtet und denke das könnte man vom anschauen
auch nicht mit Sicherheit sagen. Gehe mal von 190 aus.
Die Infos auf der Roseseite sind aber auch echt dürftig.

Vielleicht wurde das mal ein irgendeinem Test erwähnt.

In Raw gefällt es mir schon.


----------



## BigJohn (6. November 2014)

Scheint auch das erste Rad mit 10fach xx1 Klon ab Werk zu sein. Da scheint jemand aufpasst zu haben.

Es sind übrigens 170mm, aber es scheint  mir so als ob wie bei Salsa trotzdem dicke rein passen. mit slidern und 1x10 sind die Bedingungen ja erfüllt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (7. November 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Scheint auch das erste Rad mit 10fach xx1 Klon ab Werk zu sein. Da scheint jemand aufpasst zu haben.
> 
> Es sind übrigens 170mm, aber es scheint  mir so als ob wie bei Salsa trotzdem dicke rein passen. mit slidern und 1x10 sind die Bedingungen ja erfüllt



Genesis hatten schon am 2014er Caribou 1* 10 auf Shimano-Basis:
http://www.genesisbikes.co.uk/bikes/mountain/fat-bike/caribou
_

Irgendwie sehen Bikes mit Stummelvorbauten komisch aus, fällt mir besonders beim Mondraker auf.


----------



## BigJohn (7. November 2014)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Genesis hatten schon am 2014er Caribou 1* 10 auf Shimano-Basis:
> http://www.genesisbikes.co.uk/bikes/mountain/fat-bike/caribou
> _
> 
> Irgendwie sehen Bikes mit Stummelvorbauten komisch aus, fällt mir besonders beim Mondraker auf.


Ja aber hier ist man den ganzen Weg gegangen und hat ein nw Ketten Blatt verwendet und ein größeres Ziel dazu gepackt. Ohne das ist es für mich auch kein 11-fach Klon


----------



## hw_doc (7. November 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ja aber hier ist man den ganzen Weg gegangen und hat ein nw Ketten Blatt verwendet und ein größeres Ziel dazu gepackt. Ohne das ist es für mich auch kein 11-fach Klon



Ok, ist auf dem Bild zu sehen - in der Beschreibung steht aber nix davon - das ist nur von "11-34" die Rede.


----------



## hw_doc (8. November 2014)

So, ich bin nun stolzer Besitzer eines Trek Farley:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/trek-farley-6-und-8.730712/page-2#post-12453867

Ich drück Euch weiterhin die Daumen, dass die DDs bald an Land kommen!


----------



## lirasi (9. November 2014)

hier kann man sich mit Anzahlung ein DD reservieren:
http://mr-ride.de/fahrrad-bikes/fat-bikes/felt-fat-bike-dd-30-_anzahlung_-reservierung-liefe.html

was haltet Ihr davon?


----------



## Dr.Struggle (9. November 2014)

Warum nicht? Würde mir halt ein grundsätzliches Rücktrittsrecht sichern lassen falls das Bike bis zu einem gewissen Termin nicht kommt.Ein Rücktrittsrecht vom Kauf hast du ja sowieso


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (10. November 2014)

Die Preise bei Bike-Discount haben sich geàndert. Von 1299 für das DD30 auf 1092 Euro. Das DD70 kostet nur noch 840. Ich glaube, mein Schwein pfeifft.
Da werde da jetzt mal nachhören.


----------



## piazza (10. November 2014)

Und Du hast auch "Deutschland" und "Euro" als Ziellandeinstellungen gewählt? Das hatte ich auch schon mal, wird dann ohne Märchensteuer angezeigt.


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (10. November 2014)

Ups


piazza schrieb:


> Und Du hast auch "Deutschland" und "Euro" als Ziellandeinstellungen gewählt? Das hatte ich auch schon mal, wird dann ohne Märchensteuer angezeigt.



Das kann natürlich sein, bin momentan im Ausland.


----------



## hw_doc (11. November 2014)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Ist doch auch dort immer noch als "Double Double" überschrieben.
> 
> Dude -> Double Double = DD = Double Dee



So, jetz isses doch passiert:
http://www.feltbicycles.com/Germany/2015/Bikes/mountain/fat-bike/Double-Dee-30.aspx

Dude -> Double Double = DD -> Double Dee = DD

Und es gibt ein Bild in Action beim Hersteller - mit anderen Reifen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (11. November 2014)

Das Blau ist einfach super.


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (12. November 2014)

Das sind aber dickere Pneus als 4'', oder?
Ansonsten top. 
Bild scheint aber auch älter zu sein, da der Flaschenhalter noch an der Gabel sitzt.


----------



## lirasi (12. November 2014)

trotzdem wird wohl niemand hier das Bike vor Februar ´15 bekommen 

hab in den letzten Tagen hie rin M mal einige Händler die Lage checken lassen, kam immer die gleiche Antwort


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (13. November 2014)

Glaube auch immer weniger daran, dass das 2014 noch was gibt. Selbst auf der Felt-HP ist immernoch das 'alte' Bike zu sehen, und das Gewicht des DD70 wird mit TBA angegeben. Wennes kurz vor Auslieferung stünde, sollte das Gewicht doch mittlerweile bekannt sein.


----------



## piazza (13. November 2014)

Ich hoffe sehr, dass das nur für jetzt bestellte Bikes gilt, und größere Online-Händler doch in KW49 beliefert werden...


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (13. November 2014)

piazza schrieb:


> Ich hoffe sehr, dass das nur für jetzt bestellte Bikes gilt, und größere Online-Händler doch in KW49 beliefert werden...


Oh biite ja


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (17. November 2014)

Hat schon jmd. weitere Infos? Was haltet ihr von dem Stevens Mobster? Scheint auch ein gutes Angebot zu sein.


----------



## harni (18. November 2014)

piazza schrieb:


> Ich hoffe sehr, dass das nur für jetzt bestellte Bikes gilt, und größere Online-Händler doch in KW49 beliefert werden...



Morgen.
Habe gestern mit dem dt. Importeur telefoniert:
Kommt Ende Dezember, wird dann aber erst im Januar ausgeliefert, da Importeur über Jahreswechsel geschlossen hat.
Gruß harni


----------



## Smart_Sam (18. November 2014)

harni schrieb:


> Morgen.
> Habe gestern mit dem dt. Importeur telefoniert:
> Kommt Ende Dezember, wird dann aber erst im Januar ausgeliefert, da Importeur über Jahreswechsel geschlossen hat.
> Gruß harni



Das würde sich mit meiner Info von KW2 decken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harni (18. November 2014)

Hab ich eigentlich was übersehen oder is da wirklich keine Zugführung für eine höhenverstellbare Stütze vorgesehen?
Wäre schade, wenn man da mit Kabelbindern rumfrickeln muss, wenn die anderen Züge sauber innen verlegt sind…. :-(


----------



## piazza (19. November 2014)

Vll. rechnen sie einfach damit, dass man in einiger Zeit eh auf 1x10/11 fach umbaut, dann ist wieder eine Zugführung frei


----------



## Smart_Sam (19. November 2014)

Anderstrum würden mich irgendwelche Anlötteile stören die ich nicht gebrauche. Es ist wohl eher eine Minderheit die sich ne verstellbare Stütze hinbaut - gerade in der Preisklasse.


----------



## harni (19. November 2014)

Smart_Sam schrieb:


> . Es ist wohl eher eine Minderheit die sich ne verstellbare Stütze hinbaut - gerade in der Preisklasse.



Hast schonmal ne Variostütze an nem Rad gehabt??
Ich möcht sowas nicht mehr missen!


----------



## Smart_Sam (19. November 2014)

harni schrieb:


> Hast schonmal ne Variostütze an nem Rad gehabt??
> Ich möcht sowas nicht mehr missen!



War ja nicht bös gemeint, aber hab das echt noch nie gesehen das ein Rad extra so "Nippeldingers" hat. 
Wegen Handicap hab ichs nicht so mit Trailfahren, drum brauch ich glaub weniger so ne Variostütze. Vielleicht probier ichs aber mal aus und wär dann auch um Nippel froh - schaun wir mal.


----------



## luki:-) (20. November 2014)

Erster Test ! Leider auf spanisch, kann man ja aber übersetzen lassen.

http://pedaleria.com/teste-fat-bike-felt-double-double-30/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (20. November 2014)

Ich hatte mal das gesamte Video gesehen,
der testet (macht kaputt) nicht nur das Felt 

Aber fahren kann er schon


----------



## luki:-) (20. November 2014)

sieht doch gut aus !


----------



## zoomer (20. November 2014)

Hinten Rennfahrer- vorne Autoventil mit orangener Kappe


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (21. November 2014)

luki:) schrieb:


> Erster Test ! Leider auf spanisch, kann man ja aber übersetzen lassen.
> 
> http://pedaleria.com/teste-fat-bike-felt-double-double-30/


Ist Portugiesisch und ein brasilianischer Bericht über das Vid der Interbike. Klingt aber alles sehr vielversprechend


----------



## hw_doc (21. November 2014)

Hat denn inzwischen jemand von den Vorbestellern bei Mr-Ride angefragt, wie es zum Lieferdatum steht?


----------



## lirasi (21. November 2014)

ICH will jetzt so ein DD30 !!!!!


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (23. November 2014)

Diese Cut-Outs in den Felgen....wie sind die eigentlich beschaffen? 

Sind das Felgenbänder, die unter den Öffnungen liegen oder wie?

Ist es möglich, diese farblich anders zu gestalten ausser lackieren?


----------



## harni (23. November 2014)

Wobblin-Gobblin schrieb:


> Diese Cut-Outs in den Felgen....wie sind die eigentlich beschaffen?


gefräst


Wobblin-Gobblin schrieb:


> Sind das Felgenbänder, die unter den Öffnungen liegen oder wie?


ja


Wobblin-Gobblin schrieb:


> Ist es möglich, diese farblich anders zu gestalten ausser lackieren?


einfach ein Felgenband in einer anderen Farbe montieren 
Gruß
harni


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (23. November 2014)

harni schrieb:


> gefräst
> 
> ja
> 
> ...



Perfekt, danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## lirasi (23. November 2014)

hier gibts das 30er für 999.-

http://www.bike-supply.de/product_i...uble-Double-DD30-Blau-MTB--Fat-Bike-2015.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (23. November 2014)

lirasi schrieb:


> hier gibts das 30er für 999.-
> 
> http://www.bike-supply.de/product_i...uble-Double-DD30-Blau-MTB--Fat-Bike-2015.html



Hm, schon krass. Die Frage ist nur, ab wann das Bike verfügbar ist, wenn man jetzt bestellt. Ausserdem kostet das DD70 auch 999 Euro?! 

Da muss man ja mit dem Klammerbeutel gepudert sein, wenn man nicht das DD30 nimmt


----------



## lirasi (23. November 2014)

wie war des denn noch mit falsch ausgepreisten Waren? Wenn ich jetzt den KAUFEN Button drücke, bekomm ich das dann wirklich für 999.-?
Wobei ich Dir Recht gebe, die Lieferzeit ist das Hauptproblem


----------



## Smart_Sam (23. November 2014)

Der Vertrag kommt erst zustande wenn dir der Verkäufer den Kauf bestätigt. Mit Kaufen Button drücken ist es nicht getan.
Zumal da nichts von Lieferzeiten steht finde ich das nicht sehr "seriös". Ich könnte den ja mal Anschreiben das ich eins holen komme. Nur ne Stunde Fahrzeit.

So, Anfrage läuft.


----------



## harni (24. November 2014)

lirasi schrieb:


> hier gibts das 30er für 999.-
> 
> http://www.bike-supply.de/product_i...uble-Double-DD30-Blau-MTB--Fat-Bike-2015.html



Das war leider klar, dass das nen Fehler war:

Hier die Antwort von Bike Supply:
Schnipp:  "vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage nach Felt Bikes.

Leider haben wir uns beim Preis im Online-Shop vertan.
Der UVP für das Felt DD 30 liegt bei Euro 1299,--.

Wurde inzwischen berichtigt.

Zuerst wurde uns vom Vertrieb  für Felt-Bikes Ende November als Liefertermin
genannt.
Der Liefertermin hat sich inzwischen auf Anfang Januar verschoben."

Gruß
harni


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (25. November 2014)

Hm, ich warte jeden Tag auf die Mail, dass sich die Lieferung verzögert. Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude? In diesem Fall aber nicht....


----------



## lirasi (25. November 2014)

wo hasten bestellt?
ich bei Bike-Discount, auf deren HP steht immer noch: Verfügbar ab KW49


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (25. November 2014)

lirasi schrieb:


> wo hasten bestellt?
> ich bei Bike-Discount, auf deren HP steht immer noch: Verfügbar ab KW49


Dito 

Das soll aber nichts heissen


----------



## luki:-) (25. November 2014)

Seite bei Bike-Discount hat sich geändert. Bestellbar nur noch in 16". Liefertermin 49 KW ist geblieben.


----------



## noam (26. November 2014)

Soho, ich gesell mich auch mal in den Warteraum. Hab mir heute ein DD30 bestellt. Bei SportImport spricht man nun wohl von einem Liefertermin eher Mitte bis Ende Januar. Mir solls reichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (27. November 2014)

KW49 ist ja kommende Woche, die Woche danach sollte es ja dann soweit sein. Weiss garnicht, wann Bikediscount das letzte Mal geschrieben hatte, dass sich die Auslieferung verzögert.  Ich meine, dass wäre nicht so kurzfristig gewesen


----------



## 72er (27. November 2014)

verschoben von KW 46 auf 49 war am 30.10.2014


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (1. Dezember 2014)

Um die Zeit zu überbrücken:


----------



## noam (1. Dezember 2014)

Ob wohl in Fahrtrichtung rechts im Rahmen die Öffnunbg für die Leitung einer Reverb Stealth zusätzlich ausreicht?


----------



## Smart_Sam (1. Dezember 2014)

Hatte selbe Antwort wie Horni bekommen. Drum hab ichs auch nicht mehr kommentiert. Antwort kam aber promt und es wurde ein etwas besserer Preis Angeboten als die 1299,- . In der Beschreibung steht LT15 - das dürfte dann wohl für den Liefertermin stehen. Also wenn ich nicht nen Händler direkt um die Ecke hätte wäre bike-supply sicher eine Adresse zum hin gehn.


----------



## BigJohn (1. Dezember 2014)

noam schrieb:


> Ob wohl in Fahrtrichtung rechts im Rahmen die Öffnunbg für die Leitung einer Reverb Stealth zusätzlich ausreicht?


nein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (1. Dezember 2014)

So, ab heute ist KW49.....

Ich bin mal gespannt, ob kommende Woche das gute Stück dann eintrudelt


----------



## luki:-) (2. Dezember 2014)

Hab soeben mit Bike-Discount telefoniert. Der Liefertermin ist nicht absehbar. Felt hält sich mit Informationen sehr zurück. Die Bikes sind noch in den Staaten und noch nicht versandt. Ob es bis Weihnachten klappt konnte man mir nicht sagen. Schätze es wird nächstes Jahr wie schon vorher mal erwähnt.


----------



## lirasi (2. Dezember 2014)

nächstes Jahr ist leider mein Interesse (fast) erloschen.......


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (2. Dezember 2014)

lirasi schrieb:


> nächstes Jahr ist leider mein Interesse (fast) erloschen.......


Boah, so ein Schrott. Wenn die Räder jetzt noch in den Staaten sind, wird es vor Weihnachten nichts mehr. Denke nicht, dass die per Flugzeug kommen, sondern eher mit dem Schiff. Das dauert. Wenn die Alternativen nicht so dünn gesät wären, hätte ich schon längst storniert.


----------



## piazza (3. Dezember 2014)

Wobblin-Gobblin schrieb:


> (...)



...klar ist es ärgerlich aber:
1. Ist Vorfreude die schönste Freude!
2. Gut Ding hat Weile!

In diesem Sinne freuen wir uns halt weiter


----------



## Dr.Struggle (3. Dezember 2014)

Für jemand der es als Winterbike eingeplant hat natürlich sehr ärgerlich.Andererseits kann man bis dahin noch ein paar Kröten sparen und evtl. auch ein Alternativbike nehmen.Aber rein vom Preis/Leistungsverhältniss ist das Felt nach wie vor Top!


----------



## lirasi (3. Dezember 2014)

ja ist bei mir Winterbike, ich will es jetzt haben, und nicht im März. Ab 1.3. ist eh Saisonnkennzeichenbeginn, dann fehlt mir neben meinen "Sommerbikes" die Zeit.


----------



## lirasi (3. Dezember 2014)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Für jemand der es als Winterbike eingeplant hat natürlich sehr ärgerlich.Andererseits kann man bis dahin noch ein paar Kröten sparen und evtl. auch ein Alternativbike nehmen.Aber rein vom Preis/Leistungsverhältniss ist das Felt nach wie vor Top!



wenn es JETZT Fatties geben würde, die ich ab Lager kaufen könnte, wäre ich dabei. Dann würde ich auch 1.800€ ausgeben...., aber leider haben unsere Händler hier das Geschäft mit den fetten Bikes mal völlig verschlafen


----------



## Dr.Struggle (3. Dezember 2014)

Wenn du "dringend" eins haben willst,dann schau mal in den Bikemarkt.Ein Rocky Blizzard als Demobike steht da immer noch drin für einen guten Preis und selbst ein Salsa Mukluk gibts für annähernd dein Budget von 1800


----------



## BigJohn (3. Dezember 2014)

Ein specialized fatboy bekommt man fast immer. Bei mir in Kassel haben sie sogar das Orange und das grüne. 

Ansonsten versteh ich nicht was ihr euch so aufregt. Es ist schon länger klar, dass das Teil Heuer nicht mehr kommt und ihr sprecht weiter von kw49 als gäbs die Aussage vom Importeur nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (3. Dezember 2014)

lirasi schrieb:


> wenn es JETZT Fatties geben würde, die ich ab Lager kaufen könnte, wäre ich dabei. Dann würde ich auch 1.800€ ausgeben...., aber leider haben unsere Händler hier das Geschäft mit den fetten Bikes mal völlig verschlafen



dann schau doch mal bei denen hier ...

http://www.maxx.de/de/bikes/fatbikes/bikes.php?name=JAGAMOASTA&id=142#


----------



## noam (3. Dezember 2014)

Glaube nicht, dass es an den Händlern liegt. Die Fatties sind durch die Bank fast alle nicht verfügbar, ein paar Salsa oder irgendwas ausm letzten Jahr ist noch da, aber die neue Charge gibts einfach noch nicht. Denke die Hersteller haben das Verlangen gerade in Europa deutlich unterschätzt


----------



## BigJohn (3. Dezember 2014)

Aber das jetzt schon seit Jahren so. Manchmal drängt sich doch noch der Gedanke nach einer künstlichen Exklusivität auf. Oder die Nachfrage wächst tatsächlich weiterhin überproportional zum Angebot.


----------



## piazza (3. Dezember 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> dann schau doch mal bei denen hier ...
> 
> http://www.maxx.de/de/bikes/fatbikes/bikes.php?name=JAGAMOASTA&id=142#



...wenn die Gabel mal nicht aus der gleichen Schmiede kommt


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (3. Dezember 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Aber das jetzt schon seit Jahren so. Manchmal drängt sich doch noch der Gedanke nach einer künstlichen Exklusivität auf. Oder die Nachfrage wächst tatsächlich weiterhin überproportional zum Angebot.


 
Sehe ich gleich.

So wird der Kunde im Vorab schonmal 'gebunden' 
Nach dem Motto: ich hab' ja schon bestellt, jetzt warte ich auch, wer weiss', wie lange es dauert, wenn ich mich jetzt umentschiede.

So jedenfalls geht es mir


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (3. Dezember 2014)

piazza schrieb:


> ...wenn die Gabel mal nicht aus der gleichen Schmiede kommt


 
Das ganze Rad gleicht dem Felt.

Edit.

Naja, der Rahmen ist doch unterschiedlich


----------



## matwin22 (3. Dezember 2014)

... so viele Fahradhersteller gibt es in Südostasien nicht, das Felt dort eine eigene exklusive Fabrik hat glaubt ja wohl hoffentlich keiner mehr. 
Ich weiß zwar nichts über Felt aber die ersten Bikes mit Schwalbes Jumbo Jim kommen im März hab ich gehört. Wir werden sehen.


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (3. Dezember 2014)

matwin22 schrieb:


> ... so viele Fahradhersteller gibt es in Südostasien nicht, das Felt dort eine eigene exklusive Fabrik hat glaubt ja wohl hoffentlich keiner mehr.
> Ich weiß zwar nichts über Felt aber die ersten Bikes mit Schwalbes Jumbo Jim kommen im März hab ich gehört. Wir werden sehen.



Och joa, März wäre für mich dann definitiv zu spät.
Aber komischerweise sind die Jumbo-Jims auch (noch) nirgends verfügbar, soweit ich gesehen habe.

Felt kommt aus dem Triathlon. Mirinda Carfrae (Ironman-Weltmeisterin) fährt auch eins, viele andre Triathleten auch


----------



## BigJohn (3. Dezember 2014)

Schwalbe bedient mit dem Jumbo Jim zuerst das OEM-Geschäft, daher ist er einzeln nicht verfügbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lirasi (3. Dezember 2014)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Wenn du "dringend" eins haben willst,dann schau mal in den Bikemarkt.Ein Rocky Blizzard als Demobike steht da immer noch drin für einen guten Preis und selbst ein Salsa Mukluk gibts für annähernd dein Budget von 1800



danke für den Tip, hab mal im Bikemarkt gestöbert. U.a. wäre das Rocky gar nichtmal so verkehrt. Leider fällt es aufgrund der Größe (M) raus


----------



## hw_doc (3. Dezember 2014)

Info von Mr-Ride:

"... laut Felt Stand heute:
 Plan KW51  (am 19.12.2014 sind Betriebsferien bei Felt) somit keine Garantie das die Bikes noch versendet werden!

Jetzt werden wohl die Silverback Bikes vorher kommen:
Plan 16.12.2014

Für uns als Händler ist diese Verspätung eine Katastrophe..."

Hätte jemand Interesse an meiner Option auf ein DD30 in M, falls ich davon keinen Gebrauch machen sollte?


----------



## ingmar (4. Dezember 2014)

OT: Sind denn die Salsa-Schüsseln, die vor kurzem in Deutschland und Österreich eingetrudelt sind, schon alle weg? Wäre vielleicht ne Alternative?

Viele Grüße 
Ingmar


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (4. Dezember 2014)

Hatte auch nochmal bei Bike-Discount nachgefragt, hier die Antwort:

Guten Tag Herr XXX,

leider haben wir von Felt noch keine Rückmeldung bzw. festen Liefertermin. Sobald wir eine Information haben, werden Sie diese umgehend erhalten. Vielen Dank für Ihre Geduld.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
H&S Bike-Discount GmbH


----------



## 72er (5. Dezember 2014)

Neuer Termin KW 4 / KW 5


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (5. Dezember 2014)

Sehr geehrter XXX,

vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung in unserem Hause.

Wir haben soeben leider die Rückmeldung aus der Produktion bekommen, dass Ihr bestelltes Modell aufgrund der sehr großen Nachfrage später zur Auslieferung kommen wird.

Eine Vielzahl der Komponentenhersteller können wichtige Bauteile nicht liefern. Dies hat Auswirkung auf die globale Produktion der Fatbikes und hat leider einen weiteren Verzug  zur Folge.

Der aktuelle Anlieferungstermin (bei uns im Hause) ist für Ihr Modell momentan mit der KW 04/2015 hinterlegt, die Auslieferung an Sie erfolgt kurz darauf.

Bitte entschuldigen Sie die längere Wartezeit, bei Rückfragen stehen wir Ihnen selbstverständlich zur Verfügung!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


H&S Bike-Discount GmbH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (5. Dezember 2014)

globale Fatbikeproduktion  hört sich gut an


----------



## luki:-) (5. Dezember 2014)

...so, aus die Maus. Hab die Schnauze voll. Bestellung storniert!


----------



## BigJohn (11. Dezember 2014)

Also falls jemand auf das tusker als Alternative setzt: Auslieferung ab KW6. Kommt also auch nicht schneller


----------



## Dr.Struggle (11. Dezember 2014)

Das Tusker ist m.M. eine recht gute Alternative,gut ausgestattet und preislich auch voll OK. In den 170er Hinterbau geht zwar maximal ein 4,25er Reifen,aber wer nicht voll auf Schnee/Sand aus ist für den sollte das hinten reichen.
Ich hatte mal nachgefragt zwecks ein paar Daten und bekam zur Antwort: der Rahmen wiegt 2,6kg in Größe M, die Laufräder haben eine Felgenbreite von 80mm und wiegen komplett 2,8kg (Vorderrad 1,35kg Hinterrad 1,45kg).Vorne mit 150mm Steckachse,also ganz simpler Tausch auf die Bluto möglich


----------



## lirasi (15. Dezember 2014)

so Freunde, heute meine Bestellung für das DD30 storniert 

und nun warte ich dass ich unter dem Weihnachtsbaum mein Fatty Scoop vom Silverback auspacken darf.


----------



## BigJohn (15. Dezember 2014)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Das Tusker ist m.M. eine recht gute Alternative,gut ausgestattet und preislich auch voll OK. In den 170er Hinterbau geht zwar maximal ein 4,25er Reifen,aber wer nicht voll auf Schnee/Sand aus ist für den sollte das hinten reichen.


Bin mir recht sicher, dass da hinten auch mehr rein geht


----------



## Staanemer (15. Dezember 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Bin mir recht sicher, dass da hinten auch mehr rein geht




Gibts da nicht Bilder mit Jumbo Jim oder Snow Shoe? Wann soll das Bike denn kommen? Ich mag die standover height.


----------



## BigJohn (15. Dezember 2014)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Gibts da nicht Bilder mit Jumbo Jim oder Snow Shoe? Wann soll das Bike denn kommen? Ich mag die standover height.


Ich kenne nur die Standardbilder mit H-Billie (ehemals Snow Shoe?) auf 80mm Felgen, aber da ist links und rechts noch locker 1cm Platz. Von Rose hab ich die Info erhalten, dass es Mitte Februar los geht


----------



## Meister-Dieter (15. Dezember 2014)

Meint ihr dieses hier?


----------



## BigJohn (15. Dezember 2014)

Genau das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (15. Dezember 2014)

Na also, das Gehirn funktioniert noch.


----------



## Smart_Sam (15. Dezember 2014)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Meint ihr dieses hier?Anhang anzeigen 343124


Falsches Bike für diesen Fred


----------



## Meister-Dieter (15. Dezember 2014)

Stimmt......


----------



## BigJohn (15. Dezember 2014)

Naja wurde halt bisher hier behandelt. Einen eigenen thread kann man bei Bedarf auch noch eröffnen.


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (18. Dezember 2014)

http://www.fun-corner.de/blog/felt-double-double-fatbikes-kurz-vor-dem-ausverkauf/

Bis Ende Januar/Anfang Februar warte ich noch. Wenn es sich dann noch weiter verzögert, werde ich ebenfalls stornieren.


----------



## piazza (18. Dezember 2014)

Wobblin-Gobblin schrieb:


> http://www.fun-corner.de/blog/felt-double-double-fatbikes-kurz-vor-dem-ausverkauf/
> 
> Bis Ende Januar/Anfang Februar warte ich noch. Wenn es sich dann noch weiter verzögert, werde ich ebenfalls stornieren.


+1


----------



## OnTheFly (5. Januar 2015)

Moin,
Hat irgendjemand ein DD30 schon erhalten?

Danke und Gruss,
OTF


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (5. Januar 2015)

OnTheFly schrieb:


> Moin,
> Hat irgendjemand ein DD30 schon erhalten?
> 
> Danke und Gruss,
> OTF


 Schön wär's. Keinen Muks vom Händler bis dato.....


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (7. Januar 2015)

Heute hat ein grosser Bikeladen Ware aus Edewecht erhalten....

Mehrere hundert KG, 2 Euro-Pals


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smart_Sam (8. Januar 2015)

Wobblin-Gobblin schrieb:


> Heute hat ein grosser Bikeladen Ware aus Edewecht erhalten....
> 
> Mehrere hundert KG, 2 Euro-Pals



Und was heisst das genau ???


----------



## zoomer (8. Januar 2015)

Smart_Sam schrieb:


> Und was heisst das genau ???



16 Neuräder im Umlauf


----------



## 72er (8. Januar 2015)

aus Edewecht habe ich heute telefonisch erfahren, dass es auch gerne Ende Februar werden kann.
aber so richtig festlegen will sich auch dort niemand
alles sehr widersprüchlich


----------



## Bumble (8. Januar 2015)

72er schrieb:


> aus Edewecht habe ich heute telefonisch erfahren, dass es auch gerne Ende Februar werden kann.
> aber so richtig festlegen will sich auch dort niemand
> alles sehr widersprüchlich



Vielleicht werden alle Bikes erstmal umfassend auf Herz und Nieren getestet


----------



## 72er (8. Januar 2015)

sollen sie mal fleißig testen, mir ist es mittlerweile echt egal wann geliefert wird.
Noch im Schnee damit zu fahren hab ich mir eh schon abgeschminkt.
Finde das Rad trotzdem genial und möchte mir ungern vorschnell eine Notlösung kaufen.
Von daher schade, aber nicht zu ändern.


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (8. Januar 2015)

Smart_Sam schrieb:


> Und was heisst das genau ???


 Man darf ja noch träumen 

Boah, bis Ende Februar wäre wirklich mehr als übel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (8. Januar 2015)

http://www.thehubbikecoop.org/about/felt-double-double-pre-order-now-pg174.htm

Hier sind die guten Stücke anscheinend schon eingetroffen -> FELT FAT BIKES HAVE FINALLY ARRIVED!

Ist allerdings eine US-Seite, aber immerhin.


----------



## Guni-Quaeler (8. Januar 2015)

In der aktuellen Mountainbike ist das DD30 im Test, kam sehr gut weg. Aber es wurde eine vordere Steckachse bemängelt, weil sie deutlich Spiel aufwies. Das wäre jetzt nicht das, was man sich nach dem langem Warten wünschen würde.


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (8. Januar 2015)

Guni-Quaeler schrieb:


> In der aktuellen Mountainbike ist das DD30 im Test, kam sehr gut weg. Aber es wurde eine vordere Steckachse bemängelt, weil sie deutlich Spiel aufwies. Das wäre jetzt nicht das, was man sich nach dem langem Warten wünschen würde.



Aha, vielen Dank, hier nen kleines Video davon:

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/videos/test-elf-fatbikes-in-3-preisklassen.1298418.2.htm


----------



## hw_doc (9. Januar 2015)

So, ich kündige es schon mal an: Wenn sich dann einer der frisch gebackenen DobleDee-Besitzer mit Blick auf 4,8" von mindestens einem Reifen trennen möchte, bin ich nicht abgeneigt!


----------



## Smart_Sam (9. Januar 2015)

Gestern kurz den Händler befragt. Bei ihm im System ist nun kein Liefertermin mehr drin (war ja mal KW 2 oder 4) - nun Lieferstatus "rot" , könnte "in Arbeit"  sein .
 Alles klar , keiner weiss bescheid 
Aber ich kann euch trösten, ein Fatty macht auch ohne Schnee Spass


----------



## hw_doc (9. Januar 2015)

Smart_Sam schrieb:


> Gestern kurz den Händler befragt. Bei ihm im System ist nun kein Liefertermin mehr drin (war ja mal KW 2 oder 4) - nun Lieferstatus "rot" , könnte "in Arbeit"  sein .
> Alles klar , keiner weiss bescheid
> Aber ich kann euch trösten, ein Fatty macht auch ohne Schnee Spass



Wer ist es denn? Mr. Ride mit dem tollen Vorbestellungs-Angebot für "Ende Oktober"?


----------



## MATaFIX (10. Januar 2015)

In der Schweiz hat es gestern beim Importeur geheißen:

Grösse "L" nächste Woche ready
Grösse "M" erst Ende Februar

Mal schauen, ob das Large nächste Woche kommt...


----------



## sladdicool (10. Januar 2015)

Hallo miteinander!
Dies ist mein erstes Posting hier im Forum.....
Habe nach etlichen Jahren Pause letztes Jahr wieder angefangen Fahrrad zu fahren. (Mit einem 0815 Tourenrad)
Auch früher wollte ich schon immer ein Mountainbike, es ist nur irgendwie nicht dazu gekommen.
Nun bin ich Ende letzten Jahres mittels eines TV-Berichts auf FatBikes gestoßen. Die Internetrecherche führte mich zu diesem Thread und dem DD 30.
Irgendwie war ich gleich hinundweg von dem Felt Fatty.
Bestellt habe ich es im BikeDiscount. Hoffentlich wird es nicht wirklich Ende Februar....
Ich warte also nun mit euch!
Ich drücke euch also die Daumen (und somit auch mir  ) das die Bestellungen bald eintrudeln.....

Besonders hart trifft mich die Tatsache das ich meiner Frau zeitgleich das Cube Sting WLS 120 Pro 27.5/29 caribbean blue´n´flashred 
bestellt hatte und sie schon seit Wochen damit fährt....

LG
Sladdi


----------



## audis2limo (10. Januar 2015)

Hallo,
das ist auch mein ersten Beitrag hier im Forum. Mein Name ist Andreas, bin 40 Jahre alt und fahre aktuell 26er MTB, jedoch bezeichne ich mich als "Gelegenheitsfahrer" ohne tiefe Fachkenntnis. Ich möchte mir eigentlich auch das Felt DD30 bestellen, bin mir aber noch nicht so sicher welche Rahmengröße zu mir passt. Ich bin 179 cm groß, Schritthöhe 80 cm. Eine weitere Frage ist, welche Pedale kann / sollte man montieren?

Danke und Gruß

Andreas


----------



## MATaFIX (10. Januar 2015)

audis2limo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das ist auch mein ersten Beitrag hier im Forum. Mein Name ist Andreas, bin 40 Jahre alt und fahre aktuell 26er MTB, jedoch bezeichne ich mich als "Gelegenheitsfahrer" ohne tiefe Fachkenntnis. Ich möchte mir eigentlich auch das Felt DD30 bestellen, bin mir aber noch nicht so sicher welche Rahmengröße zu mir passt. Ich bin 179 cm groß, Schritthöhe 80 cm. Eine weitere Frage ist, welche Pedale kann / sollte man montieren?
> 
> Danke und Gruß
> ...



Hallo Andreas, ich denke dass du mit einem "M" am glücklichsten wärst. Die Felt DD Bikes fallen eher lang aus, deshalb wäre dir das "L" wohl mit seinem 640mm Oberrohr zu lang. Am besten ist natürlich immer ein Probesitzen, aber das ist einfach gesagt, wenn die Teile nirgends Lager sind...
Betreffend Pedale würd ich dir ein Shimano XT Trail Klickpedal empfehlen. Die sind nicht allzu teuer und funktionieren immer top. Bei extremer Kälte im Winter sind dann aber Winterschuhe ohne Klick und normale Plattformpedale zu empfehlen, sonst gibt's kalte Zehen!
Happy Trails wünscht
Mat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## audis2limo (10. Januar 2015)

Hallo Mat,

vielen Dank für Deine Info´s. Dann muss ich mal gucken, wo ich das DD30 im M bestellen kann.


----------



## lirasi (10. Januar 2015)

hast mit der Bestellung bestimmt nix falsch gemacht. Finde das DD30 immer noch so geil....also vom Preis/Leistung hab i noch nix besseres gefunden. Hätte ja auch soooo gerne eins gehabt, aber lange warten wollt i halt ned.

Egal, mit meinem Scoop hab i oach Glück gehabt


----------



## audis2limo (12. Januar 2015)

Na toll, habe heute diverse Händler angefragt, einer sagte mir sogar, dass das Felt DD30 im Size M für dieses Jahr ausverkauft wäre. Ich brauche wohl also eine Alternative....

Edith: gerade einen anderen Onlinehändler erreicht: der sagte, in KW5 werden alle Größen ausgeliefert....


----------



## 72er (12. Januar 2015)

Danke für die Info, allerdings werde ich es erst glauben, wenn ich eine Versandmitteilung erhalte.


----------



## audis2limo (12. Januar 2015)

wo hast Du bestellt?


----------



## 72er (12. Januar 2015)

Bike-discount


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (12. Januar 2015)

audis2limo schrieb:


> wo hast Du bestellt?


Und du? Ich auch bei Bike Discount


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (13. Januar 2015)

Es tut sich was:

http://instagram.com/p/xw-mhcPmMW


----------



## OnTheFly (13. Januar 2015)

DD70 Rahmenfarbe mit DD30 Ausstattung... wow, das wärs! Die DD70 Farbe sieht echt gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## audis2limo (13. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe heute bei Wheelsports bestellt.


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (13. Januar 2015)

audis2limo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe heute bei Wheelsports bestellt.



Hallo Andreas, willkommen bei den Wartenden 

Das Bike auf dem Bild sieht wirklich top aus, ist aber doch das DD70, hat vorne 3-fach,  oder?


----------



## audis2limo (13. Januar 2015)

das DD30 ist blau und hat die wohl bessere Ausstattung. Das DD70 ist schwarz. Beide haben vorne 2 Blätter


----------



## OnTheFly (13. Januar 2015)

Sorry, die DD70 Farbe war gemeint


----------



## audis2limo (13. Januar 2015)

Ich finde das blau super, hätte ich heute nicht die Nachricht von Wheelsport bekommen, dass das Bike in Kürze eintrifft, hätte ich mir morgen beim Stadler eins angeschaut (sofern es da gewesen wäre) oder hätte das on one mit pinken Reifen bestellt.


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (13. Januar 2015)

audis2limo schrieb:


> das DD30 ist blau und hat die wohl bessere Ausstattung. Das DD70 ist schwarz. Beide haben vorne 2 Blätter


Nö, das DD70 hat 3-fach vorne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## audis2limo (14. Januar 2015)

guck mal hier:

das 70er hat : RaceFace Ride fat double: SM - 170mm MD/LG - 175mm. 32/22T, nur der Schalthebel ist 3 fach

klick: http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...y_country=48&gclid=CJfDiMa5k8MCFXHLtAodMlcALw

Edith:
Scheint doch Unterschiede zu geben, je nachdem bei welchem Händler man guckt. Auf dem Bild oben sieht man jedoch den 2er Kranz vorne...


----------



## hw_doc (14. Januar 2015)

audis2limo schrieb:


> Na toll, habe heute diverse Händler angefragt, einer sagte mir sogar, dass das Felt DD30 im Size M für dieses Jahr ausverkauft wäre. Ich brauche wohl also eine Alternative....
> 
> Edith: gerade einen anderen Onlinehändler erreicht: der sagte, in KW5 werden alle Größen ausgeliefert....



Mr. Ride sagt:
"... wir haben gerade mit Felt tel. und die DD30 Größe M Modelle, sollen Ende nächster Woche eintreffen."
Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## audis2limo (14. Januar 2015)

Ich auch, war heute auch mal bei Stadler in Mülheim-Kärlich. Die hatten nix da, die Modelle kommen erst in 1-2 Monaten (jetzt nicht Felt, sondern die die ja in der aktuellen "Mountain-Bike" gelistet sind. Die waren auch nicht sehr kummunikativ, hatte eher das Gefühl man stört, wenn man eine Frage hat....

Fahrrad-Franz gegenüber war deutlich besser ausgestattet; hatte zwar auch kein Fatbike, hat mir aber mal einen KTM Katalog mitgegeben und auch diverse Einzelheiten gezeigt. Da gehe ich das nächste Mal eher hin.

Immerhin konnte ich schonmal Pedale und Winterausrüstung (Handschuhe und Mütze, beides von Röffel) kaufen....


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (15. Januar 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Mr. Ride sagt:
> "... wir haben gerade mit Felt tel. und die DD30 Größe M Modelle, sollen Ende nächster Woche eintreffen."
> Ich bin gespannt.


 


audis2limo schrieb:


> Ich auch, war heute auch mal bei Stadler in Mülheim-Kärlich. Die hatten nix da, die Modelle kommen erst in 1-2 Monaten (jetzt nicht Felt, sondern die die ja in der aktuellen "Mountain-Bike" gelistet sind. Die waren auch nicht sehr kummunikativ, hatte eher das Gefühl man stört, wenn man eine Frage hat....
> 
> Fahrrad-Franz gegenüber war deutlich besser ausgestattet; hatte zwar auch kein Fatbike, hat mir aber mal einen KTM Katalog mitgegeben und auch diverse Einzelheiten gezeigt. Da gehe ich das nächste Mal eher hin.
> 
> Immerhin konnte ich schonmal Pedale und Winterausrüstung (Handschuhe und Mütze, beides von Röffel) kaufen....


 
Das kann ich nur bestätigen -> besser sortiert ist der Franz allemal. Beim letzten Besuch dort hatten die dort einen Fatboy ausgestellt...geiles Teil  Allerdings weit über 2000 Euronen teuer.

Zur Auslieferung:

Dann sollte die KW5  ja passen - glauben tu' ich's aber erst, wenn die Auslieferung per Mail angekündigt wird.

Zum DD70:

Es gibt wirklich unterschiedliche Angaben, bei Wheelsports steht z.B. das:

*Chainwheel:*
44/32/22T


----------



## audis2limo (15. Januar 2015)

Wheelsport sagte kW7. Zur Ausstattung muss man wohl genauso abwarten. Mir reicht auch 2 Fach vorne, fahre in der Regel sowieso nicht alle Gänge.

Bei Fahrrad Franz hatten Sie ein KTM, hat mir der Verkäufer gesagt und bekommen erst in 1-2 Moanten nachschub, sie hätten das verpennt...  und aktuell gibt es nichts, was vom Preis her stimmig ist.


----------



## sladdicool (16. Januar 2015)

Und da heißt es immer: "Schlechte Auftragslage.....!"
Aber egal ob man ein Auto oder ein Fahrrad bestellt - man wartet ewig.......!

Ich hoffe stark auf KW5. Mit KW7 kann ich auch noch leben können aber was darüber hinaus geht ist Folter....


Wie werdet ihr euer Fatty transportieren?
Habe mir gerade den http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/11/19/thule-easyfold-931-klappbarer-fahrradtraeger-im-praxistest/
zugelegt, und hoffe das Fatty passt da irgendwie drauf.

LG
sladdi


----------



## audis2limo (16. Januar 2015)

Tja, das habe ich mich auch schon gefragt. Ich denke, ich werde es auf dem Träger transportieren. Bin mir aber nicht so sicher, ob die dicken Reifen in die Schale unten reinpassen. Da werde ich mir ein neues walzen lassen müssen, denke aber das wird bei meinen breiten Schalen doch passen....


----------



## MTsports (16. Januar 2015)

sladdicool schrieb:


> Und da heißt es immer: "Schlechte Auftragslage.....!"
> Aber egal ob man ein Auto oder ein Fahrrad bestellt - man wartet ewig.......!
> 
> Ich hoffe stark auf KW5. Mit KW7 kann ich auch noch leben können aber was darüber hinaus geht ist Folter....
> ...




Der passt! Habe den seit der 1. Auslieferung ;-)
Das einzige was Du Dir gleich dazu bestellen solltest, sind 4 Ersatzriemen damit Du die vorhandenen verlängern kannst!


----------



## lirasi (16. Januar 2015)

ich leg mein Fatty in den SUV meiner LAG. In die normalen Fahrradschienen passt ka Fattyreifen, des könnts vergessen...

hier im Forum gibts aber schon einen Thread dazu


----------



## sladdicool (16. Januar 2015)

MTsports schrieb:


> Der passt! Habe den seit der 1. Auslieferung ;-)
> Das einzige was Du Dir gleich dazu bestellen solltest, sind 4 Ersatzriemen damit Du die vorhandenen verlängern kannst!


Und die nietest dann dran, oder wie habe ich mir die Verlängerung dann vorzustellen?
Der Träger jedenfalls ist top, wenn man parkt und radelt verschwindet das Ding im Kofferraum!




lirasi schrieb:


> ich leg mein Fatty in den SUV meiner LAG. In die normalen Fahrradschienen passt ka Fattyreifen, des könnts vergessen...
> 
> hier im Forum gibts aber schon einen Thread dazu



Tja, wir haben einen Dacia Duster, da ist nichts mit hintenrein legen..... Leider.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTsports (17. Januar 2015)

sladdicool schrieb:


> Und die nietest dann dran, oder wie habe ich mir die Verlängerung dann vorzustellen?
> Der Träger jedenfalls ist top, wenn man parkt und radelt verschwindet das Ding im Kofferraum!
> 
> 
> ...



Nein habe nur die eine Ratsche auf die andere geschoben ( waren allerdings keine original Thule, muß mal schauen was das für'n Hersteller war ), ähnlich 2 Kabelbinder Verlängerung. Diese Version benötigst Du auch nur bei 100mm Felge und 4.8er Reifen, 80mm Felge mit Nate (4.0) Reifen hatte ich auch ohne Verlängerung mit 2, 3 Rastern fest bekommen!


----------



## sladdicool (17. Januar 2015)

@MTsports 
Aha. OK - Danke!


----------



## hw_doc (18. Januar 2015)

Nachricht von Felt:

"... wir werden in den kommenden Wochen mit der Auslieferung der Räder beginnen, daher halten Sie bitte für alle weiteren Anfragen Kontakt zu Ihrem Händler diese werden Ihnen Bescheid geben wann Ihr Rad für Sie verfügbar sein wird. Es besteht leider für uns nicht die Möglichkeit Kundenspezifisch nachzuverfolgen für welchen Endkunden die Händler bei uns Ihre Räder bestellen. Daher gilt für Sie als ersten Kontakt immer den Händler zu kontaktieren wo Sie Ihr Rad gekauft haben.

Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis und weiterhin einen schönen Tag!"

Alles total unbefriedigend, weil auch unreflektiert, Klartext sieht anders aus.


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (18. Januar 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Nachricht von Felt:
> 
> "... wir werden in den kommenden Wochen mit der Auslieferung der Räder beginnen, daher halten Sie bitte für alle weiteren Anfragen Kontakt zu Ihrem Händler diese werden Ihnen Bescheid geben wann Ihr Rad für Sie verfügbar sein wird. Es besteht leider für uns nicht die Möglichkeit Kundenspezifisch nachzuverfolgen für welchen Endkunden die Händler bei uns Ihre Räder bestellen. Daher gilt für Sie als ersten Kontakt immer den Händler zu kontaktieren wo Sie Ihr Rad gekauft haben.
> 
> ...



In den kommenden Wochen......nicht schlecht.


----------



## winklem (18. Januar 2015)

Wenn ich Glück habe kommt mein DD30 in M direkt am Fr. den 23. Januar zu mir Nachhause.
Warten wir's ab.


----------



## sladdicool (19. Januar 2015)

winklem schrieb:


> Wenn ich Glück habe kommt mein DD30 in M direkt am Fr. den 23. Januar zu mir Nachhause.
> Warten wir's ab.


Da ist wohl eher "Der Wunsch der Vater des Gedankens", oder wie kommst du auf dieses definitive Datum?



> ....in den nächsten Wochen.....



Hört sich sehr schwammig an.
Naja.
Ich habe am 12.Februar jedenfalls Geburtstag und meine Frau hat extra Urlaub genommen, wir hoffen da gemeinsam mit den neuen Rädern eine Tour machen zu können.....


----------



## MATaFIX (19. Januar 2015)

Neuer Termin: Mittwoch, 21.03.2015 in der Schweiz für Grösse "L"



maettu99 schrieb:


> In der Schweiz hat es gestern beim Importeur geheißen:
> 
> Grösse "L" nächste Woche ready
> Grösse "M" erst Ende Februar
> ...


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (19. Januar 2015)

Das wird ja immer besser.

Lachhaft, dass niemand in der Lage ist, einem einen Termin zu nennen, ab wann man denn nun wirklich mit dem Rad rechnen kann.
Dass man bei einem neuen Bike nicht immer den Termin halten kann, ist mir klar, aber solche Verzögerungen sind inakzeptabel.

Ganz am Anfang war KW44 in 2014 angegeben, dann KW46, KW47, Dezember 2014 und jetzt Ende Januar 2015

Bis nä. Woche warte ich noch, danach werde ich die Bestellung stornieren.

Dann kann ich ja bald schon wieder zum Rennrad greifen.....


----------



## 72er (19. Januar 2015)

....auf den letzten Metern jetzt nicht noch nervös werden
lt. hs kommen die ersten noch diese Woche und werden dann ausgeliefert.
alles wird gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MATaFIX (19. Januar 2015)

Vermutlich tappt der Hersteller genauso im Dunkeln was die Liefertermine der Komponenten betrifft, wie wir beim Komplettbike.
Grosse Hersteller können da vielleicht noch eher Einfluss nehmen, während kleine Hersteller halt nehmen müssen was und wann sie es kriegen. Dass sich da kein Hersteller auf die Äste rauslasst, was genaue Liefertermine betrifft, ist klar. Lieber nix sagen als was falsches...

Ich denke, Felt versucht sein Bestes um die Karren möglichst schnell zu liefern...


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (19. Januar 2015)

Bei H&S habe ich eben nochmal angefragt.

Mittlerweile gebe ich aber dort auch nichts mehr drauf.  Lt deren letzter Aussage war von KW4 bzw. KW5 die Rede.
Ich wette, dass sich der Termin auf Nachfrage dann wieder weiter nach hinten verschiebt....irgendwann in den Februar.
Sobald ich Info erhalte, werde ich das hier Kund' tun


----------



## MCFW (19. Januar 2015)

Laut Händler wurde mein DD70 Größe M heute bei Sportimport auf die Reise geschickt....


----------



## sladdicool (19. Januar 2015)

MCFW schrieb:


> Laut Händler wurde mein DD70 Größe M heute bei Sportimport auf die Reise geschickt....


TOP!
Glückspilz!


----------



## audis2limo (19. Januar 2015)

Das ist aber leider nur die Info vom Händler. Ich glaube auch nicht dran, dass KW5 haltbar ist... Tippe eher auf KW7.

Edith: Wenn das so weitergeht bestell ich mir ein on one..... als Zusatzrad. MTB habe ich ja auch 2


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (19. Januar 2015)

H&S wird unter anderem auch durch die Fa. beliefert, in der ich arbeite.
Morgen erhalten sie erneut eine Sendung ex SportImport aus Edewecht. Sobald ich sehe, um welche Räder es sich handelt, werde ich Bericht erstatten....steht ja auf den Kartons 

Bis jetzt waren es immer nur 'normale' MTBs von Felt, z.B. Felt Six oder so ähnlich.

*Edit:

Jetzt ist das DD30 lt. HP bei H&S komplett ausverkauft, auch die kleine Grösse ist mittlerweile 'not available'.

**Nochmal Edit:

Hat zufälligerweise jmd. hier geordert?

http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php/en/Felt-Double-Double-30-Fatbike-2015/c-WG001009/a-A018476

Hier scheint das gute Stück bereits auf Lager zu sein.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## winklem (19. Januar 2015)

MCFW schrieb:


> Laut Händler wurde mein DD70 Größe M heute bei Sportimport auf die Reise geschickt....


So ist bei mir auch, aber warten wir ab ob es den ankommt.


----------



## sladdicool (19. Januar 2015)

Wobblin-Gobblin schrieb:


> **Nochmal Edit:
> 
> Hat zufälligerweise jmd. hier geordert?
> 
> ...



Mhmm...
Sollte ich mit H&S auf's falsche Pferd gesetzt haben?

Auf jeden Fall scheint Bewegung ins Ganze zu kommen!


----------



## noam (19. Januar 2015)

Wobblin-Gobblin schrieb:


> Hat zufälligerweise jmd. hier geordert?
> 
> http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php/en/Felt-Double-Double-30-Fatbike-2015/c-WG001009/a-A018476
> 
> Hier scheint das gute Stück bereits auf Lager zu sein.....




Hier ich 
Mal schauen wann sie sich melden, dass es abholbereit is


----------



## audis2limo (20. Januar 2015)

ich finde ja merkwürdig, dass die Verfügbarkeit mit 1.1.2015 angegeben ist...


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (20. Januar 2015)

Wobblin-Gobblin schrieb:


> H&S wird unter anderem auch durch die Fa. beliefert, in der ich arbeite.
> Morgen erhalten sie erneut eine Sendung ex SportImport aus Edewecht. Sobald ich sehe, um welche Räder es sich handelt, werde ich Bericht erstatten....steht ja auf den Kartons
> 
> Bis jetzt waren es immer nur 'normale' MTBs von Felt, z.B. Felt Six oder so ähnlich.
> ...


 
Waren leider keine DDs, sonder Felt Krystal irgendwas....

Ich halte weiter die Augen offen


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (20. Januar 2015)

Gerade Nachricht von H&S erhalten:

'Guten Tag,

wir kriegen sehr überschaubare Stückzahlen Morgen rein. Dabei sind auch 30er in 18 Zoll und da Sie mit der Erste waren, sind Sie auch dabei. Sie erhalten  dann bald eine Versandbestätigung von uns.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen...'

Ick freu' mir :-D


----------



## audis2limo (20. Januar 2015)

ich freu mich für dich mit....

Wann hast Du bestellt?


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (20. Januar 2015)

Danke, bestellt habe ich am 24.09. 

Jetzt läufts :-D


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (20. Januar 2015)

Danke, bestellt habe ich am 24.09. 

Jetzt läufts :-D


----------



## sladdicool (20. Januar 2015)

Mhmmmm
Ich habe meins im Oktober(20.) bestellt und bereits bezahlt......

Vielleicht bin ich ja auch einer der Glücklichen.....

Freue mich jedenfalls auch für dich mit, @Wobblin-Gobblin!

*Edit*
@Wobblin-Gobblin hattest du deins auch schon bezahlt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (20. Januar 2015)

sladdicool schrieb:


> Mhmmmm
> Ich habe meins im Oktober(20.) bestellt und bereits bezahlt......
> 
> Vielleicht bin ich ja auch einer der Glücklichen.....
> ...


 
Hi sladdicool,

vielen Dank, kann's kaum erwarten.

Bezahlt hatte ich ebenfalls schon.


----------



## sladdicool (20. Januar 2015)

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es noch mehr Verrückte gibt, die auch bereits letztes Jahr gezahlt hatten.
Respekt.


----------



## winklem (20. Januar 2015)

Wobblin-Gobblin schrieb:


> Waren leider keine DDs, sonder Felt Krystal irgendwas....
> 
> Ich halte weiter die Augen offen



Mein Status:

Liefung kommt per UPS
Gibt es eine Trackingnummer?
Ja sobald versendet kannst ihm die schicken

Also noch nicht verschickt, stand ja schon oben.

@Wobblin-Gobblin du bist also unser Informant bei Sport Import?


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (20. Januar 2015)

winklem schrieb:


> Mein Status:
> 
> Liefung kommt per UPS
> Gibt es eine Trackingnummer?
> ...


 
Naja, soweit würde ich nicht gehen.

Halte aber die Augen offen, zumindestens bei den Sendungen, die über 'meine' Fa. zugestellt werden.
Ich denke, dass SportImport noch andere Lieferanten benutzt


----------



## sladdicool (20. Januar 2015)

Neues von H&S:
_*"Ihr bestelltes Rad wird voraussichtlich in der KW 4 bei uns im Hause angeliefert werden, die Auslieferung an Sie ist für die KW 5 vorgesehen.*

*Vielen Dank für Ihre Geduld*


*Mit freundlichen Grüßen*

*H&S Bike-Discount GmbH"*_


Mhmmmmmm...
Das wäre dann ja noch diese (bzw.nächste) Woche!


----------



## Aalex (20. Januar 2015)

findest du nicht, dass hier namen der MA nix verloren haben?


----------



## sladdicool (20. Januar 2015)

Aalex schrieb:


> findest du nicht, dass hier namen der MA nix verloren haben?


Sorry, ist vor lauter Freude mit durchgerutscht und dank deines Hinweises auch schon wieder beseitigt!


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (21. Januar 2015)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

30er und 70er heute in Zustellung 

Heute ist ein schöner Tag


----------



## winklem (21. Januar 2015)

Danke für die Info.
Dann braucht man nicht immer bei euch Anrufen und euch stören.
Super Service.
@Wobblin-Gobblin , dann bekomt der Händler auch die Trackingnumber?
Meines soll laut Händler per UPS geliefert werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sandRound (21. Januar 2015)

nicht so schön, wenn man das bike noch nicht bestellt hat. 
habe gestern diese info von H&S bekommen:

_Guten Tag,

wenn Sie noch kein Double Double 30 bestellt haben muss ich Ihnen leider mitteilen, dass wir keine mehr bekommen werden. Die vorbestellten Räder werden nach und nach ausgeliefert, aber neue Bestellungen können nicht mehr entgegegengenommen werden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


H&S Bike-Discount GmbH_


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (21. Januar 2015)

winklem schrieb:


> Danke für die Info.
> Dann braucht man nicht immer bei euch Anrufen und euch stören.
> Super Service.
> @Wobblin-Gobblin , dann bekomt der Händler auch die Trackingnumber?
> Meines soll laut Händler per UPS geliefert werden


Na klar,  die Fa., in der ich tätig bin, beliefert ja nur den Händler  Von dort gehen die Räder dann zum Endkunden und man erhält im Voraus eine Tracking-Nr.


----------



## MATaFIX (21. Januar 2015)

Da habe ich ja Glück gehabt. Ich hab mein DD 30 erst am Do, 8.1. bestellt. Nun soll es also heute kommen...
Für mich ist das DD30 (heisst in der Schweiz Fat Tire 30) eine Übergangslösung, weil sich mein eigentliches Fatbikeprojekt verzögert.
In der Schweiz war wohl die Nachfrage etwas weniger gross.


----------



## audis2limo (21. Januar 2015)

Ist es eigentlich möglich, eine 100mm Felge in den Rahmen zu bringen mit einem 4.8er Reifen? Serienmäßig ist´s ja eine 80mm Felge mit einem 4.0 Schwalbe


----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (21. Januar 2015)

sieht auf den fotos eigentlich gut aus mit platz und ist auch ein 190er hinterbau, könnte ev. passen für 4.8er






lg, hamsti


----------



## MATaFIX (21. Januar 2015)

Ja, da bin ich auch gespannt. Bisher sagt ja nur folgendes Bild ein wenig etwas über die Möglichkeiten aus.






Ich werde von Beginn weg auf Kenda Juggernaut 4.5 oder auf Surly Bud/Lou gehen und entsprechend berichten: Zwar mit der Standard 80er Felge, aber immerhin...



audis2limo schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich möglich, eine 100mm Felge in den Rahmen zu bringen mit einem 4.8er Reifen? Serienmäßig ist´s ja eine 80mm Felge mit einem 4.0 Schwalbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (21. Januar 2015)

maettu99 schrieb:


> Ich werde von Beginn weg auf Kenda Juggernaut 4.5 oder auf Surly Bud/Lou gehen und entsprechend berichten: Zwar mit der Standard 80er Felge, aber immerhin...


Der Juggernaut ist doch noch gar nicht käuflich zu erwerben?!


audis2limo schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich möglich, eine 100mm Felge in den Rahmen zu bringen mit einem 4.8er Reifen? Serienmäßig ist´s ja eine 80mm Felge mit einem 4.0 Schwalbe


Die Bilder sind vielversprechend. Wenn unten am Tretlager auch genug Platz ist, sollte das kein Problem sein.


----------



## MCFW (21. Januar 2015)

DD70 M soeben angekommen und ausgepackt


----------



## FlowinFlo (21. Januar 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die Bilder sind vielversprechend. Wenn unten am Tretlager auch genug Platz ist, sollte das kein Problem sein.



Nur die kleine Schraube zwischen den Sitzstreben würde wohl allmählich vom Bud/Lou abgetragen. 

Nee, da dürfte wirklich genügend Platz sein auf 80mm Felgen. Bei 100 könnte es an der Karkasse schon enger werden..


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (21. Januar 2015)

Also 4,8er Reifen sind kein Problem - weiter vorne hier im Thread gibt es ein Video in Englisch, in dem ein MA von Felt das DD30 vorstellt und sagt, dass der Einbau von 4,8-Reifen möglich ist.

Allen viel Spass mit ihren neuen Errungenschaften


----------



## sladdicool (21. Januar 2015)

MCFW schrieb:


> DD70 M soeben angekommen und ausgepackt


Glückwunsch!
Was hatte dich bewogen das DD70 statt des DD30 zu wählen, wenn ich fragen darf?

Zeigst du uns auch Bilder?


----------



## MCFW (21. Januar 2015)

sladdicool schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!
> Was hatte dich bewogen das DD70 statt des DD30 zu wählen, wenn ich fragen darf?
> 
> Zeigst du uns auch Bilder?



zum DD70 hat mich ein begrenzter finanzieller Rahmen und, dazu passend, ein guter Preis mit Mitarbeiterrabatt gebracht.

Bilder kann ich machen, wenn ich heut nachmittag ausm Büro raus darf ^^


----------



## audis2limo (21. Januar 2015)

Schade, gerade mit meinem Händler gesprochen, meins ist nicht dabei, nur L und S.... verdammt

Das DD70 ist sicherlich sein Geld auch Wert. Es muss ja nicht immer Premium sein. Ich freu mich für Euch alle!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (21. Januar 2015)

Hallo ihr Glücklichen,viel Freude an euren neuen bikes!
Scheinen ja jetzt endlich einzutrudeln.
Wenn jemand seine Schwalbe-Reifen los werden möchte,ich könnte die gebrauchen!


----------



## audis2limo (21. Januar 2015)

bei Bike24 sind die Schwalbe schon gelistet in 4.0 und 4.6, allerdings noch nicht lieferbar. Werde auch auf jeden Fall Breitreifen aufziehen, aber auf gesonderter Felge.


----------



## MATaFIX (21. Januar 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Der Juggernaut ist doch noch gar nicht käuflich zu erwerben?!



Dooch in der Schweiz schon...
Hab sie sogar schon auf der Waage gehabt!
http://fatbiking.ch/forum/topic/gewichte-fatbike-und-29-reifen/#post-495


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (21. Januar 2015)

Auch die 4.0er Variante?


----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (21. Januar 2015)

@maettu99 hattest du den montiert auch schon? mehr als gewicht würde mich interessieren auf welcher felge und dann die breite sowie höhe des reifens in mm 

lg, hamsti

PS: ich muss ja ehrlich sagen, die geduld hab ich selbst bei autos nicht. das muss ich so wie es is aus der auslage raus kaufen können... von daher, respekt, 3 monate und mehr auf ein bike warten... mir scheint, felt-fahrer sind die geduldigsten biker auf diesem planeten


----------



## voxxxom (21. Januar 2015)

Habt ihr schon das kurze Video vom DD30 von mr-ride gesehen?  
Scheint Rahmengröße L zu sein. 
Sieht einfach  aus....


----------



## sladdicool (21. Januar 2015)

Das erste Teil meine Fattys ist heute schon angekommen.....
*tüdelüüüü*
Es ist die Klingel! 





Na eigentlich mehr eine Tröte....
Hat mir gleich gefallen, also gleich bestellt.
Hier gefunden:
http://www.profirad.de/sumo-bike-hupe-p-12072.html
Allerdings war das Porto höher als der Preis für das Ding....


----------



## hw_doc (21. Januar 2015)

maettu99 schrieb:


> Ja, da bin ich auch gespannt. Bisher sagt ja nur folgendes Bild ein wenig etwas über die Möglichkeiten aus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bin stark an Deinen Jumbo Jim-Reifen interessiert!
Schreib ggf. mal eine PN!


----------



## BigJohn (21. Januar 2015)

Fußgänger reagieren auf sowas nicht, nur Kinder. An meinem Avatar siehst du, dass ich das Thema schon durch hab.


----------



## sladdicool (21. Januar 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Fußgänger reagieren auf sowas nicht, nur Kinder. An meinem Avatar siehst du, dass ich das Thema schon durch hab.


Macht ja nix - wird aber bestimmt cool aussehen 
Wenn sie keine Wirkung zeigt, wird sie halt zur "Kühlerfigur" umgemodelt......

Sieht mir im Übrigen auch etwas ähnlich - ich habe nur nicht soviel Haare.....


----------



## MATaFIX (21. Januar 2015)

Es ist da!!! 
Und hier gleich mal ein erster Eindruck des Felt DD 30 mit vielen Bildern und natürlich das Gewicht...
http://fatbiking.ch/felt-double-double-30-vorstellung/


----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (21. Januar 2015)

uh, dafür, daß sonst üppig platz vorhanden ist, an den kettenstreben ists ja relativ eng


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## winklem (21. Januar 2015)

Kann ja nicht mehr lange dauern dann kommt meins im neuen Zuhause an...
Bestellt ist Größe M

Zitat:
Felt Double DEE 30 blau (Rahmengröße: 46,9 cm)
Ihrer Bestellung xxxxxxxxxxxxxx hat/haben soeben unser Lager verlassen. 
Ihre Bestellung ist damit abgeschlossen.
Über folgende(n) Link(s) ist die Sendungsverfolgung der oben genannten Ware direkt über unseren Versanddienstleister möglich:


----------



## sladdicool (21. Januar 2015)

Ich habe ebenfalls eine Versandbestätigung bekommen!

Das heißt: Dieses Wochenende wird auf jeden Fall Fahrrad gefahren!


----------



## audis2limo (22. Januar 2015)

Mein Händler hatte die falschen bestellt, alles 70er in M. Habe dann storniert und bei biketech24 geordert, die hatten noch ein M, jetzt wohl nicht mehr. Scheint mir nicht gesonnen zu sein....


----------



## sladdicool (22. Januar 2015)

Ooooch neeee!
Und ich Trottel habe gestern abend die Mail von H&S nicht bis zum Ende gelesen.
Klicke heute morgen wie verrückt auf den Verfolgungslink von DHL - nix!

Noch mal in die Mail geguggt:
**BITTE BEACHTEN SIE (Nur bei Komplettradbestellung):*
-------------------------------------------------------------
Sollten Sie ein Komplettrad bestellt haben, erfolgt die Abholung/der Versand durch DHL innerhalb der nächsten 2 - 3 Werktage NACH Erhalt dieser E-Mail.
Ihr Rad befindet sich zurzeit in unserer Endmontage, die angegebene Paket-Nr. wird erst nach Abholung durch DHL aktiv!
Trekkingräder werden per Spedition (DHL Freight) verschickt.*

Mist!
Könnte knapp werden mit dem Wochenende......


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (22. Januar 2015)

sladdicool schrieb:


> Ooooch neeee!
> Und ich Trottel habe gestern abend die Mail von H&S nicht bis zum Ende gelesen.
> Klicke heute morgen wie verrückt auf den Verfolgungslink von DHL - nix!
> 
> ...


 
Bei mir das Gleiche.....


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (22. Januar 2015)

maettu99 schrieb:


> Es ist da!!!
> Und hier gleich mal ein erster Eindruck des Felt DD 30 mit vielen Bildern und natürlich das Gewicht...
> http://fatbiking.ch/felt-double-double-30-vorstellung/


Wow, richtig geiles Bike. Danke für die Bilder.

Im Test wurde Spiel im vorderen Lager bemängelt....ich hoffe, dass das bei Dir nicht der Fall ist.

*EDIT

Gehören die Pedale zum Lieferumfang?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MATaFIX (22. Januar 2015)

Wobblin-Gobblin schrieb:


> Wow, richtig geiles Bike. Danke für die Bilder.
> 
> Im Test wurde Spiel im vorderen Lager bemängelt....ich hoffe, dass das bei Dir nicht der Fall ist.
> 
> ...



Bisher konnte ich nirgends Spiel feststellen. Und ja, die Pedale sind im Lieferumfang drin.


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (22. Januar 2015)

maettu99 schrieb:


> Bisher konnte ich nirgends Spiel feststellen. Und ja, die Pedale sind im Lieferumfang drin.


 
Hm, sehr geil. Und ich habe mir welche bestellt. Aber erstmal abwarten, ob das hier in D auch so ist 

Viel Spass mit deinem Bike, du Glücklicher


----------



## MCFW (22. Januar 2015)

Wobblin-Gobblin schrieb:


> Aber erstmal abwarten, ob das hier in D auch so ist



beim DD70 sind welche dabei, sind aber wohl eher keine Pedale für die Ewigkeit


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (22. Januar 2015)

MCFW schrieb:


> beim DD70 sind welche dabei, sind aber wohl eher keine Pedale für die Ewigkeit


 Naja, für die ersten Ausfahrten sollten die genügen, falls welche dabei sein sollten


----------



## matwin22 (22. Januar 2015)

maettu99 schrieb:


> Es ist da!!!
> Und hier gleich mal ein erster Eindruck des Felt DD 30 mit vielen Bildern und natürlich das Gewicht...
> http://fatbiking.ch/felt-double-double-30-vorstellung/




Sehr cooles Bike. Das Teil ist Preis-Leistungsmäßig echt der Hit. Wer die Jumbo Jims loswerden will, einfach melden.


----------



## winklem (22. Januar 2015)

Heute Anruf von der Spedition.
Mein DD30 wir Morgen zwischen 12-14 Uhr angeliefert.


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (22. Januar 2015)

winklem schrieb:


> Heute Anruf von der Spedition.
> Mein DD30 wir Morgen zwischen 12-14 Uhr angeliefert.


 
Na, da hattest Du ja mit der Aussage, dass am 23. geliefert wird, garnicht so Unrecht 

Viel Spass mit dem Bike


----------



## Smart_Sam (22. Januar 2015)

Es geht halt nichts über Händler vor Ort 

Pedale sind so Plasteteile dran.


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (22. Januar 2015)

Smart_Sam schrieb:


> Es geht halt nichts über Händler vor Ort
> 
> Pedale sind so Plasteteile dran.


Ach, es ist einfach eine Schönheit. Danke für die Bilder und viel Spass. Ich muss leider noch warten


----------



## Smart_Sam (22. Januar 2015)

Bilder leider nicht so der Brüller. Keller und Handy. Aber ein wirklich schönes Bike. Ein tolles Blau. Den Spass wird mein "Junior" haben. Also ich denke ihr werdet nicht enttäuscht sein. Da kann man selbst mit nem Fatboy neidisch werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noam (22. Januar 2015)

Ich hol meins am Samstag vormittag ab


----------



## sladdicool (23. Januar 2015)

Meines ist zwar unterwegs (aber hängt momentan in einer Umschlagstation fest), und da ich es ja zu einem Händler schicken lasse - na, ich rechne mal doch noch mit ersten Ausfahrten dieses Wochenende!


----------



## Fearrider (23. Januar 2015)

Das Blau ist echt chic!!

Ist das richtig, das das DD schon für die Bluto ausgelegt ist?
Ich meine jetzt, das die Starrgabel so lang wie die Bluto ist?


----------



## OnTheFly (23. Januar 2015)

Fearrider schrieb:


> Das Blau ist echt chic!!
> 
> Ist das richtig, das das DD schon für die Bluto ausgelegt ist?
> Ich meine jetzt, das die Starrgabel so lang wie die Bluto ist?


Ja, wurde mehrfach bestätigt. Auch die Nabenbreite entspricht exakt der von Bluto.

Das DD30 sieht in den Bildern echt gut aus; Preis/Leistungsverhältnis ist momentan ohnehin unschlagbar.


----------



## Fearrider (23. Januar 2015)

Ok...danke
Dann will ich mal sehen, ob ich hier die EBL der Bluto finde


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (23. Januar 2015)

sladdicool schrieb:


> Meines ist zwar unterwegs (aber hängt momentan in einer Umschlagstation fest), und da ich es ja zu einem Händler schicken lasse - na, ich rechne mal doch noch mit ersten Ausfahrten dieses Wochenende!


Du hast doch auch bei H&S bestellt, oder?

Meine Paketnr. ist immernoch nicht aktiv 

Ich denke, dass ich mir meine WE-Planung schenken kann....muss ich eben auf mein MTB zurückgreifen


----------



## piazza (23. Januar 2015)

> Sehr geehrte/r Kund/e/in,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung in unserem Hause.
> 
> ...



Kriegen die das nochmal hin?


----------



## voxxxom (23. Januar 2015)

piazza schrieb:


> Kriegen die das nochmal hin?



Das selbe Spielchen bei mir 

Aber ich werde nicht aufgeben, also weiterhin abwarten und  trinken ...


----------



## piazza (23. Januar 2015)

voxxxom schrieb:


> Das selbe Spielchen bei mir
> 
> Aber ich werde nicht aufgeben, also weiterhin abwarten und  trinken ...



@voxxxom Wann hast bestellt, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## voxxxom (23. Januar 2015)

piazza schrieb:


> @voxxxom Wann hast bestellt, wenn ich fragen darf?



Darfst du, habe am 23.10.2014 bestellt .... Und du?


----------



## piazza (23. Januar 2015)

Einen glatten Tag später 
Naja, warten wir halt weiter ... und lassen ein Gefühl der Ostalgie aufkommen!


----------



## sladdicool (23. Januar 2015)

Wobblin-Gobblin schrieb:


> Du hast doch auch bei H&S bestellt, oder?
> 
> Meine Paketnr. ist immernoch nicht aktiv
> 
> Ich denke, dass ich mir meine WE-Planung schenken kann....muss ich eben auf mein MTB zurückgreifen



Ja, habe bei H&S bestellt.
Aber auch meine WE-Planung beginnt zu schwanken.....
Mein Händler macht morgen um 12.30h zu, wenn das Ding also bis dahin nicht geliefert wurde, wird es auch bei mir Montag/Dienstag.....
Momentan steht's wohl in Herbolzheim rum.....Historie von DHL:
  Auftrag erfasst  DE-KOBLENZ  22.01.2015 

   Abholung  DE-53501 GRAFSCHAFT  22.01.2015 

   Empfangen im Terminal  DE-KOBLENZ  22.01.2015 17:46 

   Verladen  DE-KOBLENZ  22.01.2015 20:27 

   Verzögerung während des Transportes. - Der Auftrag wird schnellstmöglich weiter transportiert.  DE-HERBOLZHEIM  23.01.2015 03:02 

   Empfangen im Terminal  DE-HERBOLZHEIM  23.01.2015 03:27 

Das wäre noch 'ne Stunde Weg......
Eigentlich ja keine Glanzleistung von DHL.
Theoretisch geht's morgen früh um sechs wieder weiter.
Na mal sehen.
Im Prinzip haben wir ja nun soooolange gewartet, da kommt es auf 1 oder 2 Tage ja auch nicht an!
Aber es juckt halt schon, dass Fatty endlich in Besitz zu nehmen und loszuradeln.......


----------



## voxxxom (23. Januar 2015)

piazza schrieb:


> Einen glatten Tag später
> Naja, warten wir halt weiter ... und lassen ein Gefühl der Ostalgie aufkommen!





Getreu dem Motto von H&S "First in - First out" sollte meins schneller da sein 

Das Warten ist schon echt grausam....
Zu mal alle weiteren Parts schon Zuhause angekommen sind und auf den Einbau warten


----------



## audis2limo (23. Januar 2015)

Ich weiß noch, wo es dd30 in S gibt und dd70 in M


----------



## sandRound (23. Januar 2015)

und wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## winklem (24. Januar 2015)

So mein Bike DD30 in M ist gekommen und schon aufgebaut und umgebaut.
Ist sogar ein Lackstift dabei.


----------



## audis2limo (24. Januar 2015)

meins ist auch unterwegs, aber DHLFreight liefert Samstags bestimmt nicht aus, oder?


----------



## sladdicool (24. Januar 2015)

audis2limo schrieb:


> meins ist auch unterwegs, aber DHLFreight liefert Samstags bestimmt nicht aus, oder?


Schaut nicht so aus, leider......
Es sieht ja eher so aus, das ihnen auch der Freitag bereits schwer fällt.....
Mein Velo steht jetzt seit Freitagmorgen 03.27Uhr im Terminal Herbolzheim (das sind bis zu meinem Händler noch ~60 Kilometer)
Eine Distanz die für DHL bereits Freitags unüberwindbar scheint......

*Ironie ein*Mhmmmm - für mich ist das eine Entfernung die ich durchaus im Stande bin sie auch mit dem Fahrrad zu bewältigen*Ironie aus*

Ich rechne also nun mit Dienstag, dann bin ich freudig überrascht wenn ich es schon am Montag in Händen halte!


----------



## audis2limo (24. Januar 2015)

winklem schrieb:


> So mein Bike DD30 in M ist gekommen und schon aufgebaut und umgebaut.
> Ist sogar ein Lackstift dabei.



na dann drauf und Abfahrt. Wünsche Dir viel Spaß


----------



## MCFW (24. Januar 2015)

soooo erste kleine Ausfahrt bei Tageslicht und sogar mit Schnee(-matsch) ist vollbracht


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (24. Januar 2015)

MCFW schrieb:


> soooo erste kleine Ausfahrt bei Tageslicht und sogar mit Schnee(-matsch) ist vollbracht
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 353462 ne Ausfahrt bei Tageslicht und sogar mit Schnee(-matsch)


Aha, dass DD70 -> ebenfalls ein tolles Bike. Ich hoffe, du hast viel Spass damit.

P.S. Tolles Bild, ist das die Original-Bereifung von Schwalbe (4'')?


----------



## Knusberflogge (24. Januar 2015)

MCFW schrieb:


> soooo erste kleine Ausfahrt bei Tageslicht und sogar mit Schnee(-matsch) ist vollbracht...



Fasanenschlößchen, Moritzburg  . Ich könnte wetten, dass da wieder der Leuchtturm zugeschlossen war...


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (24. Januar 2015)

MCFW schrieb:


> soooo erste kleine Ausfahrt bei Tageslicht und sogar mit Schnee(-matsch) ist vollbracht
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 353462 ne Ausfahrt bei Tageslicht und sogar mit Schnee(-matsch)


Aha, dass DD70 -> ebenfalls ein tolles Bike. Ich hoffe, du hast viel Spass damit.

P.S. Tolles Bild, ist das die Original-Bereifung von Schwalbe (4'')?


----------



## MCFW (24. Januar 2015)

Wobblin-Gobblin schrieb:


> P.S. Tolles Bild, ist das die Original-Bereifung von Schwalbe (4'')?



Danke, Ja das sind die Schwalbe Jumbo Jims in 4''



Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Fasanenschlößchen, Moritzburg  . Ich könnte wetten, dass da wieder der Leuchtturm zugeschlossen war...



Wie immer, alles verriegelt. Es waren aber auch nur sehr vereinzelt Spaziergänger unterwegs.


----------



## duke209 (24. Januar 2015)

Hi,
mein Nachbar seins gerade bekommen:










Aber wir scheitern daran, den Hebel der Steckachse am VR so auszurichten, dass er nicht nach gerade nachrüsten zeigt.
Ist ja kein Spanner wie man es kennt. Und egal wie man die Achse ansetzt, man kommt immer zum gleichen Ergebnis.
Jemand eine Idee??

PS: schönes Ding, gefällt mir auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MCFW (24. Januar 2015)

duke209 schrieb:


> Jemand eine Idee??



bei mir am DD70 ist es so, dass man die steckachse etwas lose schrauben muss, dann kann man am hebel die Mitte wie einen knopf reindrücken und dann den Hebel ausrichten, ohne die achse selber zu drehen, danach wieder festdrehen und fertig.


----------



## duke209 (24. Januar 2015)

MCFW schrieb:


> bei mir am DD70 ist es so, dass man die steckachse etwas lose schrauben muss, dann kann man am hebel die Mitte wie einen knopf reindrücken und dann den Hebel ausrichten, ohne die achse selber zu drehen, danach wieder festdrehen und fertig.



Ja stimmt, sah nach einem Kopf aus, ist sich plausibel was du schreibst! Werd's testen, danke.


----------



## MATaFIX (24. Januar 2015)

Ich hab bei der Vorstellung meines Felt DD30, wie versprochen, noch ein paar Bilder mit Komponenten-Gewichten und mit Kenda Juggernaut 4.5 Zoll Reifen angehängt. Nur falls das jemanden interessiert....
Einfach ganz runter scrollen...
http://fatbiking.ch/felt-double-double-30-vorstellung/


----------



## hw_doc (24. Januar 2015)

maettu99 schrieb:


> Ich hab bei der Vorstellung meines Felt DD30, wie versprochen, noch ein paar Bilder mit Komponenten-Gewichten und mit Kenda Juggernaut 4.5 Zoll Reifen angehängt. Nur falls das jemanden interessiert....
> Einfach ganz runter scrollen...
> http://fatbiking.ch/felt-double-double-30-vorstellung/



Danke!
Hattest Du auch das Felgenband entfernt oder ist das etwa schon der Schlauch, der zwischen den Aussparungen der Felge hervorschaut?


----------



## sladdicool (24. Januar 2015)

maettu99 schrieb:


> Ich hab bei der Vorstellung meines Felt DD30, wie versprochen, noch ein paar Bilder mit Komponenten-Gewichten und mit Kenda Juggernaut 4.5 Zoll Reifen angehängt. Nur falls das jemanden interessiert....
> Einfach ganz runter scrollen...
> http://fatbiking.ch/felt-double-double-30-vorstellung/



Klar interessiert das.
Deine Bildserie ist ja praktisch die erste die es überhaupt gibt zu dem DD30.

Bestärkt einem das richtige Bike gekauft zu haben.

Bin ja noch Anfänger bin was Mountainbikes angeht, also frage ich hier mal:
Warum machst du jetzt *noch* breitere Reifen drauf?


----------



## noam (24. Januar 2015)

pünktlich zu eis und schnee


----------



## MATaFIX (24. Januar 2015)

Nun, das ist ganz einfach. Wenn du im Schnee fahren willst, und der Schnee tief wird, zählt eigentlich fast nur noch die Breite und somit die Fähigkeit des Reifens oben aufzuschwimmen. Bei hartem Schnee spielt das weniger eine Rolle aber bei 10-20cm tiefen Schnee eine ganz Entscheidende. Ab etwa 25cm ist dann sowieso fertig lustig mit Fatbiken und man ist nur noch schiebend unterwegs. Der Schwalbe Jumbo Jim 4.0 ist im tiefen und weichen Schnee zu schmal und zu leicht. Die Lenkung geht viel zu leicht und man schafft es nicht, geradeaus zu fahren. Der Juggernaut hat bei den aktuellen Verhältnissen besser funktioniert. Dafür beschleunigt das DD30 nun durch das Mehrgewicht wie ein Panzer. Man kann eben nicht alles haben...

Für wenig Schnee und Trail ist der Jumbo Jim aber wohl super...




sladdicool schrieb:


> Warum machst du jetzt *noch* breitere Reifen drauf?


----------



## MATaFIX (24. Januar 2015)

Beim einen Rad ist tatsächlich noch das Felgenband (70g) drauf...



hw_doc schrieb:


> Danke!
> Hattest Du auch das Felgenband entfernt oder ist das etwa schon der Schlauch, der zwischen den Aussparungen der Felge hervorschaut?


----------



## winklem (24. Januar 2015)

Habe mir gerade Felgenband in Orange bestellt, mal sehen wie das mit dem blau des Rahmen harmoniert.

Habe gerade mal nach den Original Maxxis Schäuchen mit AV geschaut, die kann man bisher nicht kaufen.
Jetzt habe ich als Ersatz die Schwalbe 13J SV. Die 13J wiegen nur 380g gegenüber den von @maettu99 gewogenen 446g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (25. Januar 2015)

maettu99 schrieb:


> Nun, das ist ganz einfach. Wenn du im Schnee fahren willst, und der Schnee tief wird, zählt eigentlich fast nur noch die Breite und somit die Fähigkeit des Reifens oben aufzuschwimmen. Bei hartem Schnee spielt das weniger eine Rolle aber bei 10-20cm tiefen Schnee eine ganz Entscheidende. Ab etwa 25cm ist dann sowieso fertig lustig mit Fatbiken und man ist nur noch schiebend unterwegs. Der Schwalbe Jumbo Jim 4.0 ist im tiefen und weichen Schnee zu schmal und zu leicht. Die Lenkung geht viel zu leicht und man schafft es nicht, geradeaus zu fahren. Der Juggernaut hat bei den aktuellen Verhältnissen besser funktioniert. Dafür beschleunigt das DD30 nun durch das Mehrgewicht wie ein Panzer. Man kann eben nicht alles haben...
> 
> Für wenig Schnee und Trail ist der Jumbo Jim aber wohl super...



Verkaufst Du Deine denn nun? Bin stark interessiert!


----------



## MATaFIX (25. Januar 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Verkaufst Du Deine denn nun? Bin stark interessiert!



Nope!


----------



## corra (25. Januar 2015)

klasse nach den ganzen schönen bilder von den dd30 und dd70 hab ich grad mit Sport Import geschrieben , dieses Jahr Gibs keine mehr ...........


----------



## Alex0303 (25. Januar 2015)

winklem schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich als Ersatz die Schwalbe 13J SV. Die 13J wiegen nur 380g gegenüber den von
> 
> @maettu99 gewogenen 446g.



Die 13J hab ich auch erst gekauft.... einer wiegt 390g, der andere 400 g...
trotzdem ist er leichter


----------



## audis2limo (25. Januar 2015)

machen die 50 gramm Differenz wirklich so einen Unterschied?

Meins kommst auch erst Montag oder Dienstag. Solange muss das normale MTB herhalten, geht im Schnee aber auch, jedoch haben wir aktuell nur 5 cm. Aber als Vorgeschmack besser als nix.


----------



## hw_doc (25. Januar 2015)

So, inzwischen ist auch mein bestelltes DD30 in Rahmenhöhe M (18,5") angekommen




und zusammengebaut:




Ich war angeblich der erste Kunde von Mr. Ride, der eins bekommen hat.
Im Gegensatz zu einem Direktversender wie Bike-Discount mit seiner Eigenmarke Radon wurde das Rad scheinbar nicht weiter vormontiert, sondern der kompakte Karton von Felt nur weitergereicht.

Die Schaltungseinstellung passte zwar, aber die Vorderbremse musste noch montiert und somit ausgerichtet werden. Bei der Gelegenheit hab ich letztes auch bei der hinteren Bremse nachgeholt. Die Felgen meines Rads sind auch nicht besonders liebevoll zentriert, auch das sollte ein Händler dem Kunden abnehmen. Einige Zughüllen finde ich recht lang.

Die Farbe und auch die restliche Optik gefallen mir weiterhin sehr gut, obwohl die Laufräder etwas mehr her machen könnten. Erstes Optik-Tuning wäre das Entfernen der Hinweis-Aufkleber – inkl. „Made in Combodia“,




danach sind die offenen Schraublöcher im Rahmen mit schwarzen Schrauben zu bestücken.

Bei der Sitzprobe fällt auf Anhieb auf, dass das Rad länger ist, als mein Farley in 17,5". Leider haben Felt nur zwei 0,5er Spacer unter den Vorbau gelegt - sehr, sehr schade: bei Trek sind es 3 cm!
Der Vorbau ist mit 70 mm angegeben, real sind es 65. Falls hier jemand den "60er" seines DD in RH S tausch möchte: Bitte melden!

Die Rahmenhöhe passt bei 185/86 gut, größer (= länger!) dürfte es wirklich nicht sein! Die Stütze hat auch noch Reserven.
Leider hat sie einen Versatz, ich glaube, eine ohne täte der Sitzposition noch mal gut.

Der Freilauf macht ein angenehmes Geräusch, die Reifen bei den ersten Trockenübungen einen guten Eindruck - ich habe vorne schätzungsweise 0,7 bar drin und merke beim Kurztest nichts von einem Eigenleben - im Gegensatz zu den Hodags am Trek. Ich kann leider den Druck gerade nicht messen - Felt haben leider Autoventile verbaut...  

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, ob sich das Loch dazu mit Stan's Tubeless-Ventilen (frz.) verstehen wird?

Es gab ja Gerüchte, dass sich die Auslieferung aufgrund von Gabel-Problemen verzögert hätte:
Habe den Eindruck, als sei die wulstige Schweißnaht an der Gabelbrücke größer, als zuvor gesichtet.





Zu den übrigen Komponenten muss man angesichts des Preises ja nicht viel mehr sagen - das Bike hat auf dem Papier nach wie vor das beste P/L-Verhältnis unter den Dicken. Auch die 180er Scheibe vorne ist eine gute Idee von Felt.

Da ich noch nicht entschieden habe, ob ich es behalte, habe ich noch keine Probefahrt machen können - bei uns gibt es noch immer Schneeregen...  :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MATaFIX (25. Januar 2015)

Betreffend Schlauch kann ich für 4 Zoll Reifen sonst noch den Bontrager Standardschlauch 26x2.5-2.8 empfehlen. Ich hab den immer an den 84er Rolling Darril Felgen verwendet. Geht problemlos und ist mit 265g wirklich interessant. Auch als Ersatzschlauch zum mitnehmen.


----------



## noam (25. Januar 2015)

Mal ein kleines Fazit zum Einsatzzweck des Bikes:


Ich habe neben dem DD30 noch genug andere Räder (einfach mal in die Bilder gucken). Ich war auf der Suche nach einem Rad für die "kurze" Tour (runde 2 bis 2,h) hier zuhause los und dann durch die Wälder mitm Hundchen. Der Hund läuft im Wald frei. Wir haben hier viele kleine vergessene Wanderwege. Leider werden die sehr oft von den Reitersleuten benutzt, dementsprechend sieht auch der Boden aus.

Normalerweise habe ich für diese Runde mit dem Hunde das Enduro benutzt, obwohl kaum Abwärttrails wo ein Enduro anfängt Spaß zu machen dabei sind. Aber mit dem XC Hardtail kann ich ich einfach gerade bei relativ ebenen Trails nicht so langsam fahren, dass der Hund in der Lage ist 2h mitzuhalten, ohne dass er sich völlig verausgabt.

Genau für diese "Lücke" habe ich das Fatbike gekauft und ich muss nach der 3h Runde gestern sagen, passt perfekt. Vor allem ist es super auf richtig schlechten Wegen und Wiesen bzw Ackerquerungen.


----------



## Dr.Struggle (25. Januar 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


> So, inzwischen ist auch mein bestelltes DD30 in Rahmenhöhe M (18,5") angekommen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gefällt mir nach wie vor gut das Bike 
Aber ich würde trotzdem versuchen zu reklamieren,die haben dir ja die Reifen schon zur Hälfte abgefahren


----------



## Bumble (25. Januar 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Erstes Optik-Tuning wäre das Entfernen der Hinweis-Aufkleber – inkl. „Made in Combodia“,



Mach nen Dead Kennedys-Sticker dazu und gut is


----------



## Fabeymer (25. Januar 2015)

Pol...Pot, Pol...Pot, Pol...Pot, Pol...Pot, Pol Pot Pol Pot Pol Pot Pol Pot Pol Pot Pol Pot Pol Pot...


----------



## hw_doc (25. Januar 2015)

Kopf an Kopf:


----------



## Lenne-Blade (25. Januar 2015)

Ein fröhliches "Hallo" zusammen. 

Mein DD30 ist auch pünktlich zum Schnee gekommen. 
Entspricht voll und ganz meinen Erwartungen. Top! 
Die komplette Abwicklung mit bikediscount war vorbildlich. 
Auch nachdem bekannt war, dass es zu Lieferschwierigkeiten kommt. 
Die Lieferung durch DHL war interessant, eigentlich sollte es ja avisiert werden. 
Zum Glück war meine Frau zu Hause, als der nette Zusteller klingelte. 
Das Rad war sehr ordentlich verpackt und zusammenschrauben war schnell gemacht, da viel vormontiert. 
Erste Modifikationen wurden vorgenommen. 
Vorne Lou und hinten GC montiert. 
Sattelstütze absenkbar. 
Pedale kommen noch andere, aber die originalen wollte ich nicht montieren. 
Sind zwar leicht, aber gefallen nicht. 
Ein paar kleine Schutzbleche, z.T. selbst gebaut. 
Werde ich bestimmt nicht immer fahren, aber testen im Schnee musste sein. 
Ansonsten war erstmal fahren angesagt.


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (26. Januar 2015)

Unglaublich, anscheinend erhält jeder sein Bike vor mir...ich habe am Mittwochabend (nach 21 Uhr!) von H&S eine Versandmitteilung bekommen mit dem Hinweis, dass Kompletträder 2-3 Werktage nach Erhalt der Mitteilung versendet würden und die Frachtbriefnummer somit aktiv.....bis dato nichts. Der 3. Werktage wäre heute, somit müsste ich mein Rad morgen oder am Mittwoch erhalten....man darf hoffen...

Ansonsten, tolle Bilder.

@Lenne-Blade: ist deins in Grösse S?


----------



## sladdicool (26. Januar 2015)

Wobblin-Gobblin schrieb:


> Unglaublich, anscheinend erhält jeder sein Bike vor mir...ich habe am Mittwochabend (nach 21 Uhr!) von H&S eine Versandmitteilung bekommen mit dem Hinweis, dass Kompletträder 2-3 Werktage nach Erhalt der Mitteilung versendet würden und die Frachtbriefnummer somit aktiv.....bis dato nichts. Der 3. Werktage wäre heute, somit müsste ich mein Rad morgen oder am Mittwoch erhalten....man darf hoffen...
> 
> Ansonsten, tolle Bilder.
> 
> @Lenne-Blade: ist deins in Grösse S?



Mach dir nichts daraus....
So sieht es bei mir im Moment aus:

_   Verzögerung während des Transportes. - Der Auftrag wird schnellstmöglich weiter transportiert.  DE-HERBOLZHEIM  26.01.2015 03:13 _

_Wir werden aber definitiv *BEIDE* unsere Bikes diese Woche noch bekommen!_


----------



## Lenne-Blade (26. Januar 2015)

@Lenne-Blade: ist deins in Grösse S?[/QUOTE]
Das ist ein "M". 
Wie gesagt, bin auch davon ausgegangen, dass es diese Woche kommt. 
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (26. Januar 2015)

Lenne-Blade schrieb:


> @Lenne-Blade: ist deins in Grösse S?


Das ist ein "M".
Wie gesagt, bin auch davon ausgegangen, dass es diese Woche kommt.
Grüße[/QUOTE]
Aha, wirkt auf diesem Bild ziemlich klein, wahrscheinlich durch den Akku


----------



## sandRound (26. Januar 2015)

corra schrieb:


> klasse nach den ganzen schönen bilder von den dd30 und dd70 hab ich grad mit Sport Import geschrieben , dieses Jahr Gibs keine mehr ...........



frag doch da mal an. je nach grösse haben Sie da sogar noch an Lager...

https://de-de.facebook.com/Wheelsports
http://wheelsports.de/

Fun-corner hat mir gesagt, dass in ca. 6 wochen weitere Felt Fattys eintreffen.
http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php/de


----------



## audis2limo (26. Januar 2015)

FAT... bei mir sieht´s recht gut aus:

In Zustellung DE-KOBLENZ  26.01.2015 08:08

@ sandRound: hast Du eins bei Wheelsports bestellt?


----------



## sandRound (26. Januar 2015)

audis2limo schrieb:


> FAT... bei mir sieht´s recht gut aus:
> 
> In Zustellung DE-KOBLENZ  26.01.2015 08:08
> 
> @ sandRound: hast Du eins bei Wheelsports bestellt?



jap habe ich! 
danke nochmals für den Tipp...


----------



## corra (26. Januar 2015)

sandRound schrieb:


> frag doch da mal an. je nach grösse haben Sie da sogar noch an Lager...
> 
> https://de-de.facebook.com/Wheelsports
> http://wheelsports.de/
> ...




da ich kunde bei SportImport bin kommt das nicht infage .........leider.........


----------



## Fearrider (26. Januar 2015)

Nach der ersten Probefahrt....lässt sich sehr gut fahren
Vielleicht noch die eine oder andere Tuningmaßnahme und dann gut is!


----------



## sladdicool (26. Januar 2015)

Ich hoffe das dies nicht zu einer "Unendlichen Geschichte" mutiert - DHL die nächste:
_Späterer Liefertermin  DE-HERBOLZHEIM  26.01.2015 15:32 _
Laut meinem "Local Dealer" wird es morgen geliefert_, _ich soll ihn morgen gegen mittag mal anrufen, wann ich es holen kann......


----------



## audis2limo (26. Januar 2015)

dito, mir geht´s wie Dir....

Verzögerung während des Transportes. - Der Auftrag wird schnellstmöglich weiter transportiert.


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (26. Januar 2015)

Ts, meine Vesandnummer ist nach wie vor nicht aktiv


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleine-Gazelle (26. Januar 2015)

Geiles Bike


----------



## JPS-Team (26. Januar 2015)

Ich freue mich auch schon auf mein neues Bike bin mal gespannt.


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (26. Januar 2015)

sladdicool schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das dies nicht zu einer "Unendlichen Geschichte" mutiert - DHL die nächste:
> _Späterer Liefertermin  DE-HERBOLZHEIM  26.01.2015 15:32 _
> Laut meinem "Local Dealer" wird es morgen geliefert_, _ich soll ihn morgen gegen mittag mal anrufen, wann ich es holen kann......


Viel Glück, dass es morgen klappt


----------



## Fearrider (27. Januar 2015)

Wer denkt denn schon über den Einbau einer Bluto nach?


----------



## sladdicool (27. Januar 2015)

YEAH!
DHL-News:

_Auftrag erfasst  DE-KOBLENZ  22.01.2015 

   Abholung  DE-53501 GRAFSCHAFT  22.01.2015 

   Empfangen im Terminal  DE-KOBLENZ  22.01.2015 17:46 

   Verladen  DE-KOBLENZ  22.01.2015 20:27 

   Verzögerung während des Transportes. - Der Auftrag wird schnellstmöglich weiter transportiert.  DE-HERBOLZHEIM  23.01.2015 03:02 

   Empfangen im Terminal  DE-HERBOLZHEIM  23.01.2015 03:27 

   Verzögerung während des Transportes. - Der Auftrag wird schnellstmöglich weiter transportiert.  DE-HERBOLZHEIM  26.01.2015 03:13 

   Späterer Liefertermin  DE-HERBOLZHEIM  26.01.2015 15:32 

   In Zustellung  DE-HERBOLZHEIM  27.01.2015 07:19 

*  Entgegengenommen vom Empfänger  DE-HERBOLZHEIM  27.01.2015 12:13 *_

Habe jetzt noch zu tun, aber ich hole es heute definitiv noch ab_*!*_
_*Werde dann vom Händler aus nach Hause fahren und so gleich mal ein paar Kilometer machen!*_


----------



## audis2limo (27. Januar 2015)

Auch Yeah, mein ist auch vor einer halben Stunde gekommen.... Heute abend wird es zusammengebaut und direkt getestet! Bilder kommen nach!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## audis2limo (27. Januar 2015)

und hier endlich ein paar Bilder.... leider nicht so gut, werde die Tage noch bessre machen. Auch ist die erste Ausfahrt im Schneeregen absolviert. Es fährt sich deutlich besser den Berg hoch, als mein Standart 26er MTB. Total krass.... Top Produkt, jeden Cent und jeden Tag Wartezeit wert.


----------



## noam (27. Januar 2015)

So mein Fatty hat heute die ersten 100km und 2000hm voll gemacht.


----------



## MATaFIX (27. Januar 2015)

Ich hab mal meine ersten Eindrücke zum Felt DD30 verfasst. Bisher ausschliesslich auf Schnee.
http://fatbiking.ch/felt-double-double-30-ausfahrt/
Ich bin gespannt auf eure Eindrücke...


----------



## sandRound (27. Januar 2015)

danke für den tollen bericht und die coolen bilder!!


----------



## sandRound (27. Januar 2015)

maettu99 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal meine ersten Eindrücke zum Felt DD30 verfasst. Bisher ausschliesslich auf Schnee.
> http://fatbiking.ch/felt-double-double-30-ausfahrt/
> Ich bin gespannt auf eure Eindrücke...



hast du zufällig noch das gewicht der ab werk verbauten Felgenbänder?


----------



## MATaFIX (27. Januar 2015)

sandRound schrieb:


> hast du zufällig noch das gewicht der ab werk verbauten Felgenbänder?


Jep, die sind 60-70g. Die Surly sind 90g...


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (27. Januar 2015)

0


maettu99 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal meine ersten Eindrücke zum Felt DD30 verfasst. Bisher ausschliesslich auf Schnee.
> http://fatbiking.ch/felt-double-double-30-ausfahrt/
> Ich bin gespannt auf eure Eindrücke...


Super Bericht - toll geschrieben, vielen Dank k


----------



## sladdicool (27. Januar 2015)

Gerade frisch aus dem Laden in den Schnee gestellt......

Und dann, Jacke an und los....




Zwischenstopp nach gefühltem 50 Zentimetern Tiefschnee auf einigen Kilometern (Wahrscheinlich waren es 15 bis 20 Zentimeter, aber total zerfurcht von Fußgängern.....) da sprang der Lenker schon das eine oder andere Mal wo ER hinwollte.....
Schneeregen und Wind taten ihr übriges.

Knappe 20 Kilometer später:




Tierisch viel Spaß bringt das Ding - ich bin begeistert!


----------



## winklem (27. Januar 2015)

maettu99 schrieb:


> Jep, die sind 60-70g. Die Surly sind 90g...


Habe mir Orange bestellt.


----------



## audis2limo (28. Januar 2015)

Ein anderes Felgenband brauch ich auch noch. Wo bekommt man das und welche Breite brauch ich?

@ Sladdi: Welche Beleuchtung hast Du drauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harni (28. Januar 2015)

Morgen,
Top Rad für das Geld. Wollte ursprünglich auch Eines, hab mich aufgrund der ungewissen Lieferzeit und ein paar anderen Gründen doch für den Selbstaufbau eines Veloheld entschieden....
Was mir am Felt leider gar nich gefällt ist die etwas grobe Gabelkrone mit den wuchtigen Schweißnähten....
Aber der Ein oder Andere wird eh auf ne Bluto upgraden, wobei ich beim Fatbike auch bei kleinen Sprüngen bisher keine Federgabel vermisst habe...


----------



## winklem (28. Januar 2015)

harni schrieb:


> Was mir am Felt leider gar nich gefällt ist die etwas grobe Gabelkrone mit den wuchtigen Schweißnähten....


Und genau desalb habe ich mich für das Felt entschieden und gegen zwei Mitbewerber die nur eine schlicht gebogene Gabel haben.
Die schöne hydrogeformete Gabel kommt einfach superwuchtig rüber.
Daher werde ich auch nicht auf ein Bluto umbauen, weil sonst der Eyechater fehlt.


----------



## MATaFIX (28. Januar 2015)

winklem schrieb:


> Habe mir Orange bestellt.


Da bin ich ja gespannt, wie das dann aussieht. Könnte sehr geil werden...


----------



## MATaFIX (28. Januar 2015)

audis2limo schrieb:


> Ein anderes Felgenband brauch ich auch noch. Wo bekommt man das und welche Breite brauch ich?



Ich kann dir das Surly Felgenband für die Rolling Darryl Felge (82mm Felge / 64mm Bandbreite) empfehlen. Passt super...







Wo du das her bekommst, weiss Google sicher ganz schnell...


----------



## sladdicool (28. Januar 2015)

audis2limo schrieb:


> @ Sladdi: Welche Beleuchtung hast Du drauf?



Hallo!
Hatte mir gestern gleich noch folgende Beleuchtung dieses Herstellers mitgenommen:
http://www.axa-stenman.com/de/fahrrad-komponenten/greenline/
Genauer diese Variante:
_Fahrrad LED Akku Scheinwerfer AXA Green Line 30 Set inkl. Rücklicht & USB Kabel (~45€)

AXA Akku Beleuchtungsset Green Line 30
StVZO-zugelassen
 30 Lux, 65m Sicht
 3-5 Stunden Leuchtdauer, abhängig vom Beleuchtungsniveau
 sichtbar von der Seite
 Batteriezustandsanzeige bei 20%
 integrierter Akku,ca. 2-4h Ladezeit, Lebensdauer > 1000 Ladungen
 inkl USB-Kabel
 Befestigungsband aus Silikon
 2 LED hinten, 2 Beleuchtungsniveaus, Sichtbarkeit bis 1200m
 Leuchtdauer abhängig vom Beleuchtungsniveau 3-4h_

Hat mich gestern sehr gut nach Hause geführt!



maettu99 schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja gespannt, wie das dann aussieht. Könnte sehr geil werden...



Da stimme ich zu.
Bin gespannt wie es aussehen wird.
Orange ist bestimmt die beste Wahl.....


----------



## audis2limo (28. Januar 2015)

@ Maettu99: Vielen Dank!

@ Sladdicool: Vielen Dank!


----------



## Sladdis-Frau (28. Januar 2015)

Ja, Ja meine kleine Pistensau, war gestern so glücklich!


----------



## Sladdis-Frau (28. Januar 2015)

sladdicool schrieb:


> Gerade frisch aus dem Laden in den Schnee gestellt......
> 
> Und dann, Jacke an und los....
> 
> ...


----------



## winklem (28. Januar 2015)

maettu99 schrieb:


> Ich kann dir das Surly Felgenband für die Rolling Darryl Felge (82mm Felge / 64mm Bandbreite) empfehlen


Das habe ich auch bestellt und warte auf die Lieferung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (28. Januar 2015)

Meins kam endlich auch heute an...in nem riesigen Radon-Bikes Karton .

Als ich das Ding aus dem Karton gehoben habe, hab' ich erst nochmal realisiert, wie dick die Reifen doch dann sind.......mein lieber Mann...


----------



## Turbo1 (28. Januar 2015)

Kann man das DD70 auch auf 3fach Kurbel umbauen? Da es keine DD30 in absehbarer Zeit gibt,wäre das eventuell eine Möglichkeit?
An ein DD70 würde ich nämlich kommen.


----------



## audis2limo (28. Januar 2015)

Der Rahmen vom DD30 und DD70 ist gleich, nur ne andere Farbe. Das DD30 hat eine 2 Fach Kurbel, vom DD70 liest man, dass es 2 Fach und 3 Fach gibt, je nachdem bei welchem Händler man nachschaut. am besten anrufen und fragen, was verbaut ist. z.B. bei Wheelsports (tel: 06333-602395 mit einem schönen Gruß vom Andreas). Auch hat Wheelsports noch alle Größen vom 70er da (da steht auch was von 3 Fach vorne)


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (28. Januar 2015)

So, endlich. Hier die ersten Bilder. Wie war das nochmal mit der Ausrichtung der Steckachse? Ist zwar weiter vorne schon beschrieben, steige da aber nicht richtig durch. Wie ist die Ausrichtung des Lenkers richtig? Das kleinen Felt-Logo nach vorne oder schon nach vorne-unten? Ein absolut geiles Rad, ich bin total begeistert.


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (28. Januar 2015)

Und noch eins


----------



## Turbo1 (28. Januar 2015)

Sieht gut aus. Wo hast Du die Schutzbleche bestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MCFW (28. Januar 2015)

Wobblin-Gobblin schrieb:


> Wie war das nochmal mit der Ausrichtung der Steckachse? Ist zwar weiter vorne schon beschrieben, steige da aber nicht richtig durch.


wenn du die Steckachse etwas lockerschraubst, dann kannst du am Hebel die Mitte wie einen Knopf reindrücken. 
Während du diesen Knopf gedrückt hast, kanst du nun den Hebel drehen, ohne die ganze Achse zu bewegen.


----------



## Turbo1 (28. Januar 2015)

Hab heute bei Wheelsports angerufen. War Nummer 129 der Anrufer.
Alles weg. 1Rahmen in L noch bestellbar. M glaube ich auch noch einer. Kann nach Wunsch konfiguriert werden.


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (28. Januar 2015)

MCFW schrieb:


> wenn du die Steckachse etwas lockerschraubst, dann kannst du am Hebel die Mitte wie einen Knopf reindrücken.
> Während du diesen Knopf gedrückt hast, kanst du nun den Hebel drehen, ohne die ganze Achse zu bewegen.


Aha, ich werd's versuchen! Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (28. Januar 2015)

Turbo1 schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus. Wo hast Du die Schutzbleche bestellt?


Danke, bin noch am Einstellen. Die Schutzbleche sind von Bike24, Mucky Nutz:

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=13&search=fatbike+mucky


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (28. Januar 2015)

Wobblin-Gobblin schrieb:


> Aha, ich werd's versuchen! Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort


Hat funktioniert, vielen Dank.

Den 'Knopf' sieht man nicht unbedingt, wenn man nicht weiß, dass er da ist


----------



## MCFW (28. Januar 2015)

Wobblin-Gobblin schrieb:


> Hat funktioniert, vielen Dank.
> 
> Den 'Knopf' sieht man nicht unbedingt, wenn man nicht weiß, dass er da ist



Ich hab ihn auch nur zufällig entdeckt, dachte im ersten Moment, ich hätte was kaputt gemacht


----------



## sladdicool (28. Januar 2015)

Testfahrt heute von Zell nach Lörrach und wieder heim (~46 Km)
Ich denke, ich muss den Lenker ein bischen höher stellen.

Wie seit ihr mit den Griffen zufrieden?
Ich bin vom Tourer die breiten gewöhnt, dass muss ich wahrscheinlich ändern.

Was haltet ihr von den Pedalen?
Sehen einwenig "billig" aus, sind aber für mich top.
Gestern hatte ich "Meindl Wanderschuhe" und heute "Meindl Winterwanderschuhe" an.
Beide Modelle hatten sich gut "festgekrallt"


----------



## winklem (28. Januar 2015)

Wobblin-Gobblin schrieb:


> So, endlich. Hier die ersten Bilder. Wie war das nochmal mit der Ausrichtung der Steckachse? Ist zwar weiter vorne schon beschrieben, steige da aber nicht richtig durch. Wie ist die Ausrichtung des Lenkers richtig? Das kleinen Felt-Logo nach vorne oder schon nach vorne-unten? Ein absolut geiles Rad, ich bin total begeistert.


Was hast du vorne für ein Schutzblech montiert?
Aha schon gesehen danke.


----------



## sladdicool (28. Januar 2015)

@winklem guggst du:


Wobblin-Gobblin schrieb:


> Danke, bin noch am Einstellen. Die Schutzbleche sind von Bike24, Mucky Nutz:
> 
> http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=13&search=fatbike mucky


----------



## hw_doc (29. Januar 2015)

sladdicool schrieb:


> Testfahrt heute von Zell nach Lörrach und wieder heim (~46 Km)
> Ich denke, ich muss den Lenker ein bischen höher stellen.
> 
> Wie seit ihr mit den Griffen zufrieden?
> ...



Die Pedale bleiben auf keinen Fall drauf; die Griffe wirken ok, aber für längere Touren wohl ein wenig dünn und hart. Aber da hat ja jeder so seine Vorlieben.
Um den Lenker höher zu bekommen, brauchst Du entweder einen neuen Vorbau oder einen Lenker mit mehr "Rise". Letzteres ist für den Fall vermutlich etwas effektiver.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (29. Januar 2015)

Fearrider schrieb:


> Nach der ersten Probefahrt....lässt sich sehr gut fahren
> Vielleicht noch die eine oder andere Tuningmaßnahme und dann gut is!


Was ist das für ein Kabel, das da am Oberrohr Richtung Stattel läuft...

*Edit:

mit wievielen NM habt ihr die vier Schrauben des Lenkers angezogen? Konnte nirgends was finden?!


----------



## Fearrider (29. Januar 2015)

@Wobblin-Gobblin ....Das ist für die Verstellung der Moveloc Sattelstütze 

Denke mal, mit 5 Nm líegste nicht so daneben....Die Drehmomente könnten auch auf dem Vorbau stehen (hab selber nicht geguckt)


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (29. Januar 2015)

Fearrider schrieb:


> @Wobblin-Gobblin ....Das ist für die Verstellung der Moveloc Sattelstütze
> 
> Denke mal, mit 5 Nm líegste nicht so daneben....Die Drehmomente könnten auch auf dem Vorbau stehen (hab selber nicht geguckt)


 
Aha, ok, vielen Dank.

Auf dem Vorbau konnte ich nichts entdecken, aber mit 5NM habe ich auch gerechnet.


----------



## audis2limo (29. Januar 2015)

Ich war gestern bei Wind und Schneematsch unterwegs. Die Reifen schmeisen soviel Dreck und Wasser hoch, dass ich nach gut 10 km ordentlich eingesaut war. Schutzbleche müssen also auf jeden Fall dran. Pedale habe ich die originalen noch gar nicht ausgepackt, ich habe direkt Shimamo SPD PD-A530 montiert. Diese können mit Klick oder mit normalen Schuhen gefahren werden. Gewicht 383g.


----------



## hw_doc (29. Januar 2015)

Fearrider schrieb:


> @Wobblin-Gobblin ....Das ist für die Verstellung der Moveloc Sattelstütze
> 
> Denke mal, mit 5 Nm líegste nicht so daneben....Die Drehmomente könnten auch auf dem Vorbau stehen (hab selber nicht geguckt)





Wobblin-Gobblin schrieb:


> Aha, ok, vielen Dank.
> 
> Auf dem Vorbau konnte ich nichts entdecken, aber mit 5NM habe ich auch gerechnet.



Ich empfehle Carbon-Montagepaste. Hat was von Handwschpaste und sorgt wohl mit den Partikeln dafür, dass man nicht so fest anziehen muss.


----------



## Fearrider (29. Januar 2015)

@winklem ...Wo hast du das Surly Rolling Darryl Felgenband mit 64mm Bandbreite in Orange bestellt?


----------



## sladdicool (29. Januar 2015)

Fearrider schrieb:


> @winklem ...Wo hast du das Surly Rolling Darryl Felgenband mit 64mm Bandbreite in Orange bestellt?



Scheint in Deutschland gar nicht lieferbar zu sein?

Fatbike.at scheint es allerdings auf Lager zu haben:
http://fatbikes.at/komponenten-fatb...kes/2322/surly-rolling-darryl-rim-strip-64mm#

Mhmmmm - allerdings gilt:
_*Versandkosten Deutschland und Italien:*_



_bis €89,99.- Bestellwert VK €9,90.-€_
_ab €89,99.- Bestellwert versandkostenfrei _


----------



## criscross (29. Januar 2015)

das Surly Band gibt es doch auch da...
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;search=Surly+Rim;navigation=1;menu=1000,185,188;product=62285


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (29. Januar 2015)

criscross schrieb:


> das Surly Band gibt es doch auch da...
> http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;search=Surly Rim;navigation=1;menu=1000,185,188;product=62285


 Schon, aber 'Liefertermin unbekannt' bei der 64 mm-Version


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sladdicool (29. Januar 2015)

criscross schrieb:


> das Surly Band gibt es doch auch da...
> http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;search=Surly Rim;navigation=1;menu=1000,185,188;product=62285



Ja, aber wenn man die passende Größe und Orange wählt kommt:


 *Liefertermin unbekannt*


----------



## criscross (29. Januar 2015)

ups....da habe ich wohl die beiden letzten gekauft...


----------



## sladdicool (29. Januar 2015)

criscross schrieb:


> das Surly Band gibt es doch auch da...
> http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;search=Surly Rim;navigation=1;menu=1000,185,188;product=62285



Ja, aber wenn man die passende Größe und Orange wählt kommt: *Liefertermin unbekannt
 
*
Mist. Zu langsam...... **
_*Sorry. Auch noch doppelt gemoppelt - naja....*_


----------



## Der_Christopher (29. Januar 2015)

Hatte neulich bei hibike unter anderem zwei weiße Surlybänder in 64mm bestellt.
Bevor ich die Bänder heute früh storniert habe stand als Status was von "Wareneingang ab KW9", sprich Ende Februar lieferbar.
Scheint wohl derzeit farbunabhängig begehrt wie Goldstaub zu sein.


----------



## Smart_Sam (29. Januar 2015)

Es gibt doch so Fitnessgummibänder. Sowas zurechtschneiden und als Felgenband verwenden ?


----------



## Turbo1 (29. Januar 2015)

Hab heute bei bikeavenue.de welche in Orange bestellt. Laut Bestellübersicht vorrätig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turbo1 (29. Januar 2015)

Passt die Bluto Rock Show 100mm problemlos ins DD?


----------



## zoomer (29. Januar 2015)

Smart_Sam schrieb:


> Es gibt doch so Fitnessgummibänder. Sowas zurechtschneiden und als Felgenband verwenden ?



Eher nicht.

Fitnessbänder sind dazu gemacht sich zu dehnen,
Felgenbänder um sich nicht zu dehnen.


----------



## Fearrider (29. Januar 2015)

Turbo1 schrieb:


> Hab heute bei bikeavenue.de welche in Orange bestellt. Laut Bestellübersicht vorrätig.


Da gibt's jetzt scheinbar auch nix mehr


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (29. Januar 2015)

Fearrider schrieb:


> Da gibt's jetzt scheinbar auch nix mehr


Doch, doch. Lieferzeit 2-3 Tage. Einfach nach Surly suchen.


----------



## audis2limo (29. Januar 2015)

ich bin mir da nicht so sicher. die Verfügbarkeit ist nicht grün... Da warte ich lieber noch ein paar Tage... und such weiter


----------



## Turbo1 (29. Januar 2015)

Heute Mail bekomme das Bikeavenue.de auch erst ab Februar liefern kann.


----------



## Fearrider (29. Januar 2015)

Na toll....danke für die Info!!

Zumindest will ich Bilder mit montierten Orangen Felgenbändern sehen!


----------



## sladdicool (29. Januar 2015)

Huhu!
Wieviel Felt Double Dee 30/70 sind denn nun eigentlich an dieses Forum gegangen?

Wollen wir mal guggen wieviel wir hier zusammenbringen?
Einfach Liste kopieren und erweitern wenn ihr Lust dazu habt....

Ich fange dann mal an:

Sladdi DD30 in M


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (29. Januar 2015)

sladdicool schrieb:


> Huhu!
> Wieviel Felt Double Dee 30/70 sind denn nun eigentlich an dieses Forum gegangen?
> 
> Wollen wir mal guggen wieviel wir hier zusammenbringen?
> ...



Gute Idee, da mache ich mit: 

Wobblin-Gobblin DD30 in M


----------



## MATaFIX (29. Januar 2015)

Sladdi DD30 in M
Wobblin-Gobblin DD30 in M
Maettu99 DD30 in L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenne-Blade (29. Januar 2015)

Sladdi DD30 in M
Wobblin-Gobblin DD30 in M
Maettu99 DD30 in L
Lenne DD30 in M


----------



## winklem (29. Januar 2015)

Fearrider schrieb:


> @winklem ...Wo hast du das Surly Rolling Darryl Felgenband mit 64mm Bandbreite in Orange bestellt?


@Fearrider genau da.

Fatbike.at scheint es allerdings auf Lager zu haben:
http://fatbikes.at/komponenten-fatb...kes/2322/surly-rolling-darryl-rim-strip-64mm#


----------



## noam (29. Januar 2015)

Ich machs mal n bissel übersichtlicher:

DD30 blau und DD70 schwarz bitte 

*M*

Sladdi DD30
Wobblin-Gobblin DD30
Lenne DD30
noam DD30

*L*

Maettu99 DD30


----------



## winklem (29. Januar 2015)

Fearrider schrieb:


> Na toll....danke für die Info!!
> 
> Zumindest will ich Bilder mit montierten Orangen Felgenbändern sehen!



Hole meine in Orange Morgen im DPD Shop ab.
Bilder dann am WE


----------



## winklem (29. Januar 2015)

*M*

Sladdi DD30
Wobblin-Gobblin DD30
Lenne DD30
noam DD30
winklem DD30

*L*

Maettu99 DD30


----------



## Meister-Dieter (29. Januar 2015)

Hat ja geklappt!


----------



## MCFW (30. Januar 2015)

so, damit die Farbverteilung auch nen Sinn macht, hier ein 70er
*
M*

Sladdi DD30
Wobblin-Gobblin DD30
Lenne DD30
noam DD30
winklem DD30
MCFW DD70

*L*

Maettu99 DD30


----------



## sandRound (30. Januar 2015)

*S

sandRound DD30


M*

Sladdi DD30
Wobblin-Gobblin DD30
Lenne DD30
noam DD30
winklem DD30
MCFW DD70

*L*

Maettu99 DD30


----------



## audis2limo (30. Januar 2015)

*S

sandRound DD30


M*

Sladdi DD30
Wobblin-Gobblin DD30
Lenne DD30
noam DD30
winklem DD30
MCFW DD70
AudiS2Limo  DD30 

*L*

Maettu99 DD30

heute über Nacht 10 cm Schnee gefallen, ich habe erst die Einfahrt frei geschippt und dann ne kurze Runde gedreht. Pulverschnee, der leicht klebrig ist. Super, sehr gut zu fahren, da braucht man auch kein Schutzblech. Leider muss ich gleich weg und wenn ich heimkomme ist es schon Nacht. Hoffen wir auf morgen, dass entweder a) der Schnee bleibt oder b) noch mehr kommt und später dann die Sonne scheint. Dann gibts Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smart_Sam (30. Januar 2015)

*S

sandRound DD30


M*

Sladdi DD30
Wobblin-Gobblin DD30
Lenne DD30
noam DD30
winklem DD30
MCFW DD70
AudiS2Limo DD30

*L*

Maettu99 DD30
Smart_Sam


----------



## sladdicool (30. Januar 2015)

Das Cube von @Sladdis-Frau (also das meiner lieben Gattin  ) hatten wir ja gestern zu unserem Local Dealer nach Todtnau gebracht.
War die erste Inspektion fällig (Joooo bin halt nicht der Fahrrad-Schrauber... ).
Was mich heute auf die blöde Idee brachte meins zur Abholung mitzunehmen und dann damit "gemütlich nach Hause" zu radeln .....










Nach 2 Abstiegen über den Lenker , schlapp aber glücklich wieder zuhause.....


----------



## Meister-Dieter (30. Januar 2015)

Pass auf deine Knochen auf,wir sind nicht mehr die Jüngsten!


----------



## sladdicool (30. Januar 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Pass auf deine Knochen auf,wir sind nicht mehr die Jüngsten!


Wie recht du hast!
Als ich endlich in den Hof rollte, dachte ich auch: "Sag mal, du hast doch auch 'ne Macke!" - "Jooo aber Spass!"


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (30. Januar 2015)

Ich war auch unterwegs.

Das Bike ist einfach der Hammer. Nach kurzen Berührungsängsten meinerseits ist es doch die richtige Entscheidung gewesen, das Rad zu kaufen. Qualitativ absolut top, auch ein Kompliment an H&S. 

Dass man süchtig danach wird, kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen


----------



## sladdicool (30. Januar 2015)

Wobblin-Gobblin schrieb:


> Ich war auch unterwegs


Gut!
Was hast denn da unter dem Oberrohr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (30. Januar 2015)

Ich tip mal auf den Lampenakku!?


----------



## noam (30. Januar 2015)

*S
*

sandRound DD30
*
M*

Sladdi DD30
Wobblin-Gobblin DD30
Lenne DD30
noam DD30
winklem DD30
MCFW DD70
AudiS2Limo DD30

*L*

Maettu99 DD30
Smart_Sam DD30


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (30. Januar 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Ich tip mal auf den Lampenakku!?


100 Punkte für den Kandidaten, Akku der Chinafunzel


----------



## winklem (31. Januar 2015)

Hier ein Bild vom Surley Felgenband in Orange.
Ich bin ein bisschen enttäuscht, es leuchte mit zu wenig, kommt blas rüber.




Da braucht man ein leuchtendes Orange, da der dahinter liegende schwarze Schlauch das ganze dunkler macht.


----------



## zoomer (31. Januar 2015)

Eine Lage Klopapier ?



Und woher kommt überhaupt der JJ ?
War der da schon dran - muss ich deshalb so lange warten ?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (31. Januar 2015)

10 DDs,macht 20 Reifen weniger für uns!


----------



## 4mate (31. Januar 2015)

Wobblin-Gobblin schrieb:


> Gute Idee, da mache ich mit:


----------



## Meister-Dieter (31. Januar 2015)

Eine Lage weißes Klebeband drüber kleben und es leuchtet!


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (31. Januar 2015)

4mate schrieb:


>


Naja, sooooo schlimm ist das bei mir aber noch nicht


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (31. Januar 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Eine Lage weißes Klebeband drüber kleben und es leuchtet!


Und weisses Felgenband als Unterlage? Würde das gehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (31. Januar 2015)

Geht evtl.auch,ist nur schwerer!


----------



## winklem (31. Januar 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Und woher kommt überhaupt der JJ ?


War Original montiert


----------



## winklem (31. Januar 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Geht evtl.auch,ist nur schwerer!


Man könnte auch weisses Klebeband dazwischen machen


----------



## Meister-Dieter (31. Januar 2015)

siehe post #500


----------



## Meister-Dieter (31. Januar 2015)

winklem schrieb:


> War Original montiert


Die sind Schei$$e,ich kauf sie dir ab!


----------



## Fearrider (31. Januar 2015)

Ich weiss, wo noch ein DD 70 in 18,5 Zoll zum Verkauf steht ;-)

Wer noch eins sucht....näheres per PN!


----------



## audis2limo (31. Januar 2015)

Heute die ersten 18 km am Stück durch gefattet. Man, bin ich fertig. Wir haben hier im Taunus zwischen 10 und 20 cm Schnee. Teilweise ist das echt hammerschwierig. Wenn man erstmal steht, ist anfahren am leichten Berg schon eine Herausforderung. Anbei mal ein paar Impressionen...


----------



## sladdicool (31. Januar 2015)

audis2limo schrieb:


> Heute die ersten 18 km am Stück durch gefattet. Man, bin ich fertig. Wir haben hier im Taunus zwischen 10 und 20 cm Schnee. Teilweise ist das echt hammerschwierig. Wenn man erstmal steht, ist anfahren am leichten Berg schon eine Herausforderung. Anbei mal ein paar Impressionen...



Ha!
Wenn du erstmal stehst, ist auch das anfahren im Gefälle schwierig! 
Hatte gestern ein paar Mal diese Situationen.....


----------



## MCFW (31. Januar 2015)

Bei uns hat es heut Nacht auch geschneit, ist nur leider nicht mehr als ein paar Millimeter geworden .
Aber im Schlamm spielen macht ja auch Spass .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenne-Blade (31. Januar 2015)

Nachdem mir nach den ersten Ausfahrten die Handgelenke recht viel geschmerzt haben, wurde mal von einem anderen Rad der Race Face Atlas Lenker in 785mm getauscht. Zumindest nach den heutigen 60 km keine Schmerzen. Im direkten Vergleich ähnlich viel Rise, aber mehr Backsweep und halt breiter.
Falls jemand ähnliche Erfahrung gemacht hat, kann ich diesen empfehlen. Allerdings Gewicht sparen kann er nicht.
Original Lenker knapp 170 g, der Atlas knapp 340 g.


----------



## JC3 (31. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen habe mir letztes Jahr im November auch ein DD 30 in M bei Fun Corner bestellt.
Warte sehnsüchtig drauf und freue mich wenn es bald kommt.Bis dahin schaue ich mir eure schönen Bilder an.
Weiß jemand was man für eine maximale Reifenbreite montieren kann?


----------



## Lenne-Blade (31. Januar 2015)

Ich fahre vorne Surly Lou (4,8) und hinten Specialized GC (4,6). 
Vorne ist noch genug Platz, hinten ist es mir mit 4,6 breit genug. 
4,8 hinten habe ich noch nicht probiert. 
Grüße


----------



## JC3 (31. Januar 2015)

Ist mit den Specialized GC 4.6 hinten noch genug Platz oder ist es schon grenzwertig?


----------



## Lenne-Blade (31. Januar 2015)

Ist noch Platz. 
Sieht auf dem Bild wenig aus, ist aber ok.


----------



## JC3 (31. Januar 2015)

Danke für das Bild 
Das sieht ja vielversprechend aus. Jipie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (31. Januar 2015)

winklem schrieb:


> War Original montiert




Nachdem ihr wohl die ersten Privatmenschen seid die JJ fahren und anfassen dürfen
hätte ich ja total gerne einen Reifentestbericht !

Grösse ist 4.0" mit Lightskin ?
Ist die Karkasse so fluffig wie man es von normalbreiten MTB Reifen kennt, wäre das
eine Alternative für meine hölzernen On One Floater ?
Grip auf feuchten Steinen/Wurzeln ?
Etc.


----------



## Lenne-Blade (31. Januar 2015)

Fahrbericht hab ich leider noch nicht, einzig zum Gewicht kann ich was schreiben. 
Einmal  982 g und einmal 1015 g. 
Grüße


----------



## hw_doc (31. Januar 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Nachdem ihr wohl die ersten Privatmenschen seid die JJ fahren und anfassen dürfen
> hätte ich ja total gerne einen Reifentestbericht !
> 
> Grösse ist 4.0" mit Lightskin ?
> ...



Ja, richtig.
Bin noch immer nicht groß mit dem Bike unterwegs gewesen, aber mir ist positiv aufgefallen, dass sie im Verglich zu den Hodags auf meinem Farley wie ein normaler MTB-Reifen daherkommen. Und die sind für meine Begriffe nicht wirklich hölzern, aber ich glaub, ich weiß, was Du meinst.

Ich kann nicht verstehen, wie ein Hersteller wie Schwalbe mit derart riesigen Kapazitäten ein Produkt, was ja offensichtlich schon lange fertig ist, seit der Eurobike nicht an Endkunden liefern kann...


----------



## zoomer (31. Januar 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


> aber mir ist positiv aufgefallen, dass sie im Verglich zu den Hodags auf meinem Farley wie ein normaler MTB-Reifen daherkommen. Und die sind für meine Begriffe nicht wirklich hölzern, aber ich glaub, ich weiß, was Du meinst.




Danke,
das hört sich doch schon mal super an.




hw_doc schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht verstehen, wie ein Hersteller wie Schwalbe mit derart riesigen Kapazitäten ein Produkt, was ja offensichtlich schon lange fertig ist, seit der Eurobike nicht an Endkunden liefern kann...



Na ja,

Ich kann nicht verstehen, wie ein Hersteller wie Conti mit derart geringen Kapazitäten ein Produkt, was ja offensichtlich jeder braucht, seither noch nicht mal angekündigt hat...


----------



## hw_doc (31. Januar 2015)

Ach so:

*S*

sandRound DD30
*
M*

Sladdi DD30
Wobblin-Gobblin DD30
Lenne DD30
noam DD30
winklem DD30
MCFW DD70
AudiS2Limo DD30
hw_doc DD30

*L*

Maettu99 DD30
Smart_Sam DD30


----------



## piazza (1. Februar 2015)

*S*

sandRound DD30
*
M*

Sladdi DD30
Wobblin-Gobblin DD30
Lenne DD30
noam DD30
winklem DD30
MCFW DD70
AudiS2Limo DD30
hw_doc DD30

*L*

Maettu99 DD30
Smart_Sam DD30
piazza DD30


----------



## hw_doc (1. Februar 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Danke,
> das hört sich doch schon mal super an.
> 
> Na ja,
> ...



Bin kein großer Conti-Freund, aber auch das ist merkwürdig. Noch können die ja ewas aus dem Hut zaubern, Schwalbe können wohl erst in Q2 liefern.

Hat inzwischen jemand von den zahlreichen DD30-Besitzern hier erfolgreich auf Tubeless umgerüstet?


----------



## MATaFIX (1. Februar 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Bin kein großer Conti-Freund, aber auch das ist merkwürdig. Noch können die ja ewas aus dem Hut zaubern, Schwalbe können wohl erst in Q2 liefern.
> 
> Hat inzwischen jemand von den zahlreichen DD30-Besitzern hier erfolgreich auf Tubeless umgerüstet?



Mit dieser Felge auf Tubeless? Das würd ich dann aber in der Badewanne in Angriff nehmen, wegen der Sauerei! Das lass ich erstmal.


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (1. Februar 2015)

Hm, also mir gefällt der Schwalbe sehr gut, auch wenn ich
mir ein etwas aggressiveres Profi gewünscht hätte - erinnert mich zu sehr an den Nobby Nic. Beim MTB bin ich bis jetzt immer nur Schwalbe gefahren, bei den Rennrädern nur Conti.
Macht ihr eure DDs nach jeder Ausfahrt sauber? Wie macht ihr das. Ich habe Bedenken bzgl. Salz etc.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (1. Februar 2015)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin,daß ich mich wiederhole (sind ja noch etliche Neubesitzer hinzu gekommen),wenn jemand seine JJ's abgeben möchte,ich hätte Intresse!
(Gerne PM )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## audis2limo (1. Februar 2015)

Hallo,

wir haben das Glück, dass kein Salz gestreut wird, von daher wasche ich es nur ab, wenn es PlusGrade sind und ich zuvor im Matsch war. Purer Schnee halte ich nicht für schlimm, lasse ich in der Sonne trocknen, sofern sie da ist. Ansonsten nehme ich weiches Zisternenwasser


----------



## hw_doc (1. Februar 2015)

maettu99 schrieb:


> Mit dieser Felge auf Tubeless? Das würd ich dann aber in der Badewanne in Angriff nehmen, wegen der Sauerei! Das lass ich erstmal.



Hatte mit meinen Mulefüt keine Probleme. Siehst Du einen Unterschied zu denen vom/n Felt?



Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin,daß ich mich wiederhole (sind ja noch etliche Neubesitzer hinzu gekommen),wenn jemand seine JJ's abgeben möchte,ich hätte Intresse!
> (Gerne PM )



Dem schließe ich mich natürlich an!  B)


----------



## criscross (1. Februar 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin,daß ich mich wiederhole (sind ja noch etliche Neubesitzer hinzu gekommen),wenn jemand seine JJ's abgeben möchte,ich hätte Intresse!
> (Gerne PM )



ich würde auch gerne 2 JJ's nehmen.....damit wäre mein Salsa unter 12 kg


----------



## audis2limo (1. Februar 2015)

bei bike24 schon gelistet. Ich frage mal an, wann mit der Lieferung gerechnet wird. Vor allem haben sie auch den 4.8er drin. Den würde ich gerne aufziehen


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (1. Februar 2015)

audis2limo schrieb:


> bei bike24 schon gelistet. Ich frage mal an, wann mit der Lieferung gerechnet wird. Vor allem haben sie auch den 4.8er drin. Den würde ich gerne aufziehen


Sind da schon lange gelistet, bei anderen Händlern wird April für den 4,8er angegeben. Mal abwarten, bis jetzt reichen mir vorerst die 4,0er. Sind ja auch schon ganz schöne Kawenzmänner


----------



## JPS-Team (1. Februar 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Nachdem ihr wohl die ersten Privatmenschen seid die JJ fahren und anfassen dürfen
> hätte ich ja total gerne einen Reifentestbericht !
> 
> Grösse ist 4.0" mit Lightskin ?
> ...


 
Hallo zusammen,

hier gibt es einen Reifentest.
http://www.fat-bike.de/fatbike-reifen-test/[/QUOTE]


----------



## MATaFIX (1. Februar 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Hatte mit meinen Mulefüt keine Probleme. Siehst Du einen Unterschied zu denen vom/n Felt?



Ich hatte den Eindruck, dass die Felt Felge oder von wem auch immer die stammt, einen nicht allzu ausgeprägten Felgensitz für den Reifen hat. Die Kenda Juggernaut fallen quasi auf die Felge und auch gleich wieder runter. Man muss sie beim Pumpen festhalten. Auch die Schwalbe JJ Originalreifen labbern sehr leicht auf der Felge rum. Ich behaupte mal, die sind auf dieser Felge nicht dicht zu kriegen. Mal abgesehen von den Ausfräsungen, die man abdichten muss und dem Autoventil-Loch für den Schlauch. Natürlich lasse ich mich gerne eines besseren belehren...


----------



## Fearrider (1. Februar 2015)

S

sandRound DD30
M

Sladdi DD30
Wobblin-Gobblin DD30
Lenne DD30
noam DD30
winklem DD30
MCFW DD70
AudiS2Limo DD30
hw_doc DD30
Fearrider DD30

L

Maettu99 DD30
Smart_Sam DD30
piazza DD30


----------



## hw_doc (1. Februar 2015)

maettu99 schrieb:


> Ich hatte den Eindruck, dass die Felt Felge oder von wem auch immer die stammt, einen nicht allzu ausgeprägten Felgensitz für den Reifen hat. Die Kenda Juggernaut fallen quasi auf die Felge und auch gleich wieder runter. Man muss sie beim Pumpen festhalten. Auch die Schwalbe JJ Originalreifen labbern sehr leicht auf der Felge rum. Ich behaupte mal, die sind auf dieser Felge nicht dicht zu kriegen. Mal abgesehen von den Ausfräsungen, die man abdichten muss und dem Autoventil-Loch für den Schlauch. Natürlich lasse ich mich gerne eines besseren belehren...



Pfuh... Also auf der Mulefüt "klebt" der Reifen geradezu im Bett, er muss sogar "losgetrampelt" werden, um ihn zu befreien. Das dürfte dann wohl den Ausschlag geben, denn das Felgenbett habe ich trotz der Ausschnitte bei den Sun-Felgen problemlos mit extra breitem Gorilla-Tape in einer Runde dicht bekommen. Muss mir den Dichtring der Tubeless-Ventile mal genauer ansehen und mit dem Maßen eines Autoventils vergleichen. Ansonsten findet Google auch Autoventile für Tubeless, bspw.:
http://www.amazon.de/No-flats-Joes-Ventile-Tubeless-Schrader/dp/B00DHGKZGI

Ich werd bei Zeiten mal die Luft ablassen und dann bild ich mir mal ne Meinung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (1. Februar 2015)

Ich hab mir erst heute Standard-Notubes-Ventile bestellt. Da steht explizit, dass sie durch den Konus bis 8mm funktionieren und das müsste das Maß für AV sein.


----------



## hw_doc (1. Februar 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich hab mir erst heute Standard-Notubes-Ventile bestellt. Da steht explizit, dass sie durch den Konus bis 8mm funktionieren und das müsste das Maß für AV sein.



Du verbaust sie aber in einer "normalen" Felge, oder?


----------



## BigJohn (1. Februar 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Du verbaust sie aber in einer "normalen" Felge, oder?


Die sollen in ne Rolling Darryl, die ich für AV vorbereite. Werde vorerst den Schwalbe AV10D testen.


----------



## hw_doc (1. Februar 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die sollen in ne Rolling Darryl, die ich für AV vorbereite. Werde vorerst den Schwalbe AV10D testen.



Könntest Du die TL-Ventile schon mal probehalber reinschrauben und schauen, ob das funktionieren kann?


----------



## criscross (1. Februar 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die sollen in ne Rolling Darryl, die ich für AV vorbereite. Werde vorerst den Schwalbe AV10D testen.



dann wird der Gummikegel aber so weit durch die Felge schauen, das du die Ventilmutter aufspacern musst....


----------



## BigJohn (1. Februar 2015)

criscross schrieb:


> dann wird der Gummikegel aber so weit durch die Felge schauen, das du die Ventilmutter aufspacern musst....


Guter punkt, warum sollen sie dann bis 8mm funktionieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (1. Februar 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Guter punkt, warum sollen sie dann bis 8mm funktionieren?



weil du bei den Schmalspurbikes ja doppelwandige Felgen hast, da passt das schon eher...


----------



## BigJohn (1. Februar 2015)

Das erklärt einiges, dann muss ich den Plan nochmal überdenken. 


criscross schrieb:


> weil du bei den Schmalspurbikes ja doppelwandige Felgen hast, da passt das schon eher...


----------



## MCFW (2. Februar 2015)

Da ich mit Tubeless bisher auch noch keine Erfahrung hab, hab ich gerade mal Expertenrat bei einem Kollegen eingeholt und mir wurde Empfohlen, einfach ein Autoventil aus einem alten Schlauch raus zu schneiden, inklusive etwas Gummi drumrum, damit sollte man die ganze Sache zumindest vom Ventil her dicht bekommen.


----------



## zoomer (2. Februar 2015)

MCFW schrieb:


> Da ich mit Tubeless bisher auch noch keine Erfahrung hab, hab ich gerade mal Expertenrat bei einem Kollegen eingeholt und mir wurde Empfohlen, einfach ein Autoventil aus einem alten Schlauch raus zu schneiden, inklusive etwas Gummi drumrum, damit sollte man die ganze Sache zumindest vom Ventil her dicht bekommen.




Könnte man doch gleich zum Reifenhändler gehen und sich normale Auto/Motorradventile
reinstöpseln lassen. Die mit der geschlitzten Gummikugel.
(Äh, da ist wohl die Bohrung grösser ?)


Ansonsten gibt es ausser den NoTubes mit Kegel auch noch eine Reihe anderer
Tublessventile, z.B. die mit dem Gummiziegel.


----------



## BigJohn (2. Februar 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Könnte man doch gleich zum Reifenhändler gehen und sich normale Auto/Motorradventile
> reinstöpseln lassen. Die mit der geschlitzten Gummikugel.
> (Äh, da ist wohl die Bohrung grösser ?)
> 
> ...


Die wenigsten KFZ-Ventile passen, weil sie entweder nur über einen Gummikonus geklemmt werden, oder das Gewinde der Verschraubung zu breit ist (~10mm oder sowas).


----------



## Staanemer (2. Februar 2015)

Erfindet Ihr jetzt das Rad neu, oder was?

Klebt den Kram ab, haut nen Tubeless Ventil rein, bissi Milch und pumpt uff. Stellt Euch net so an, als ob das was Neues wär.

Die Felge aufbohren für AV, naja, da würde ich einfach warten, bis die richtigen Ventile da sind. Zubohren geht nicht mehr.


----------



## MATaFIX (2. Februar 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Erfindet Ihr jetzt das Rad neu, oder was?
> 
> Klebt den Kram ab, haut nen Tubeless Ventil rein, bissi Milch und pumpt uff. Stellt Euch net so an, als ob das was Neues wär.
> 
> Die Felge aufbohren für AV, naja, da würde ich einfach warten, bis die richtigen Ventile da sind. Zubohren geht nicht mehr.



Vielleicht solltest du einfach erst mal nachlesen, worum es genau geht, bevor du gleich lostippst. 
Die Felgen am Felt DD haben bereits ein Loch für Autoventile. Daher die Diskussion um mögliche Tubeless Optionen. Und das "pump uff" kannst du gerne mal vormachen, wenn der Reifen fast von allein von der Felge fällt, gell! Was hast du doch gleich für ein Fatbike?
Ich wünsch dir einen schönen Abend...


----------



## Staanemer (2. Februar 2015)

maettu99 schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du einfach erst mal nachlesen, worum es genau geht, bevor du gleich lostippst.
> Die Felgen am Felt DD haben bereits ein Loch für Autoventile. Daher die Diskussion um mögliche Tubeless Optionen. Und das "pump uff" kannst du gerne mal vormachen, wenn der Reifen fast von allein von der Felge fällt, gell! Was hast du doch gleich für ein Fatbike?
> Ich wünsch dir einen schönen Abend...




"Pump Off" (oh, ein neuer Begriff) hab ich bereits vorgemacht und zwar nicht als Erster, daher wohl eher nachgemacht. Das Prozedere dafür kannste im Tubeless Thread einfach mal so nachlesen, dafür ist der schliesslich da. Man kann natürlich alles tagelang theoretisieren, oder einfach mal anfangen.

Das "Aufbohren" bezog sich auf die Leute, die aufbohren wollen (RD), nicht auf die, die schon entsprechende Löcher in den Felgen haben. Irgendwie logisch, dass man ein 8 mm Loch nicht mit 8 mm aufbohren kann (obwohl ich sicher bin, dass es Leute gibt, die das können).

Also:
Vielleicht solltest Du einfach erst mal nachlesen, worum es genau geht, bevor Du gleich lostippst. 
Ich wünsch Dir einen schönen Abend...

Vielleicht habe ich mich, von anderen angesteckt, aber auch einfach etwas unklar ausgedrückt.


----------



## Staanemer (2. Februar 2015)

So, Nachschlag, extra für Dich @maettu99 !

Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, dann hat die Mulefut die selbe fabikefelgentypische Reifenrinne wie ein Rolling Darry, die Felge ist bloss nicht so tief. In die Nut muss der Reifen rein. Durch diese Nut habt Ihr es natürlich schwerer, den Reifen wieder zu demontieren, das soll so sein.
Ohne diese Nut würde ich nie tubeless mit Niederdruck probieren.
Demnach dürfte das Prozedere für die Mulefut (von mir aus auch Mulefüt, aber das findet google so schlecht) exakt das selbe sein, wie für die Rolling Darryl. Bis auf den Unterschied, dass bei der Mulefut das Tape bis zum Felgenrand geklebt werden muss, da die Felge dort noch Löcher in der Hohlkammer hat und man zwingend 8mm Ventile braucht, wie zum Beispiel die NoTubes mit der runden Gummidichtung.

Also los, einer muss beginnen. Ab hier mitlesen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fatbike-tubeless.611294/page-10

Der mutige Direkteinsteiger fängt hier an, Post 319:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fatbike-tubeless.611294/page-13

Und nach dem Aufbau den Reifen fahren, aber 3 Tage nicht hart rannehmen, sonst rülpst er und ist gleich wieder platt. Glasreiniger nicht vergessen, sonst wird das nix.


----------



## MATaFIX (2. Februar 2015)

Herzlichen Dank @Staanemer für deine Ausführungen.

Das Felt DD um das es hier geht, hat aber weder eine Surly Rolling Darryl noch noch eine Sun Mulefoot Felge. In der Spezifikation steht nur "Single-wall i75, 26Zoll". Diese Felge besitzt eben keine Reifenrinne in die sich der Tubelessreifen reinsetzen kann. Deshalb habe ich von Anfang an gemeint, sie eigne sich nicht gut für Tubeless. Falls es jemand testet, werden wir's dann ja wissen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (2. Februar 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die wenigsten KFZ-Ventile passen, weil sie entweder nur über einen Gummikonus geklemmt werden, oder das Gewinde der Verschraubung zu breit ist (~10mm oder sowas). Ich hab aber jetzt welche gefunden, die ein durchegehendes M8-Feingewinde haben. Schön eloxiert und schweinebillig. Ich berichte sobald sie da sind, bei mtbr ist man aber auch schon auf den Trichter gekommen.




Ich meinte so was :
http://www.endurocult.de/Auto-Ventile-10-Stueck-fuer-Mousse-Montage

Lochdurchmesser ist halt 20 mm,
vielleicht passt's ja in die grossen Felgenlöcher


----------



## BigJohn (2. Februar 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ich meinte so was :
> http://www.endurocult.de/Auto-Ventile-10-Stueck-fuer-Mousse-Montage
> 
> Lochdurchmesser ist halt 20 mm,
> vielleicht passt's ja in die grossen Felgenlöcher


Ich weiß. Werde meinen Beitrag aber rüber zum Tubeless Bereich packen, da ist er besser aufgehoben.


----------



## winklem (2. Februar 2015)

Vielleicht steht hier das was ihr alle sucht:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-fatbike-schlauch-und-reifenthread-milchfrei.643770/


----------



## BigJohn (2. Februar 2015)

winklem schrieb:


> Vielleicht steht hier das was ihr alle sucht:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-fatbike-schlauch-und-reifenthread-milchfrei.643770/


Der Hinweis ist zar berechtigt, der richtige Thread ist aber trotzdem dieser:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fatbike-tubeless.611294/


----------



## Staanemer (2. Februar 2015)

maettu99 schrieb:


> Herzlichen Dank @Staanemer für deine Ausführungen.
> 
> Das Felt DD um das es hier geht, hat aber weder eine Surly Rolling Darryl noch noch eine Sun Mulefoot Felge. In der Spezifikation steht nur "Single-wall i75, 26Zoll". Diese Felge besitzt eben keine Reifenrinne in die sich der Tubelessreifen reinsetzen kann. Deshalb habe ich von Anfang an gemeint, sie eigne sich nicht gut für Tubeless. Falls es jemand testet, werden wir's dann ja wissen...



Danke für den Hinweis. Na dann ziehe ich mich doch hämisch zurück und sage: Pech gehabt mit Tubeless 

Wie breit ist der Reifensitz?


----------



## Turbo1 (3. Februar 2015)

Ich suche für mein DD70 gelochte 80mm Felgen wie am DD30 verbaut. Weiß,einer wo ich solche her bekomme?
Finde immer nur diese Doppelbespeichung. Die wollte ich nicht.


----------



## BigJohn (3. Februar 2015)

Was willst du denn ausgeben?


----------



## Turbo1 (3. Februar 2015)

Preislich bin ich spontan offen. Hab mir schon den Wolf gesurft. Irgendwie bekomme ich immer nur die Surly Doppelspeiche präsentiert. Das nervt.


----------



## BigJohn (3. Februar 2015)

Ich zitiere dich im Laufradthread, das entfernt sich gleich zu weit vom Felt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## audis2limo (3. Februar 2015)

@ Big John: Sind deine Felgen komplett? Also mit Nabe und Speichen? Mantel und Schlauch wäre mir nicht so wichtig, würde ich aber ggf. auch mitnehmen.


----------



## BigJohn (3. Februar 2015)

Ich habe nichts zu verkaufen


----------



## JPS-Team (3. Februar 2015)

Wartezeit.........
F-C meldet Lieferverzögerung von Felt KW 10 -11


----------



## JC3 (3. Februar 2015)

Mach dir nichts draus,du bist nicht alleine, ich muss auch noch warten


----------



## hw_doc (3. Februar 2015)

Turbo1 schrieb:


> Ich suche für mein DD70 gelochte 80mm Felgen wie am DD30 verbaut. Weiß,einer wo ich solche her bekomme?
> Finde immer nur diese Doppelbespeichung. Die wollte ich nicht.



Hmm... Damit wäre die Preisdifferenz zum DD30 ja fast wegrelativiert.
Vielleicht findest Du ja hier jemanden, der bzgl. TL auf Nummer Sicher gehen will...


----------



## Turbo1 (4. Februar 2015)

Tja,da ich an kein DD30 rankomme bzw. keiner weiß wann es lieferbar ist,habe ich das DD70 bestellt. Es bekommt gleich eine XT Schaltung plus Hydraulische Bremsen.
Damit liege ich noch unter dem VK Preis des DD30.
Und meine Wunschfarbe in schwarz ist inclusive.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (4. Februar 2015)

Turbo1 schrieb:


> Tja,da ich an kein DD30 rankomme bzw. keiner weiß wann es lieferbar ist,habe ich das DD70 bestellt. Es bekommt gleich eine XT Schaltung plus Hydraulische Bremsen.
> Damit liege ich noch unter dem VK Preis des DD30.
> Und meine Wunschfarbe in schwarz ist inclusive.



Ja, bei der Farbe ist wirklich nichts zu sagen - Wunsch ist Wunsch. Die neuen Laufräder hebeln das Ganze dann aber preislich doch etwas aus dem Rahmen.
Schreib doch mal was zu den mechanischen Bremsen und zum Gewicht der einzlenen Laufräder! Würde mich interessieren, was die "Cut Outs" so bringen und welche Qualität die Bremsen haben. Die Hebel des Ausstellers hatten bei mir auf der Eurobike ein leichtes Schaudern ausgelöst...


----------



## Turbo1 (4. Februar 2015)

Leider kann ich beim Gewicht der Laufräder noch nichts sagen. Bike kommt erst KW11.
Ich lass die Bremsen gleich beim Händler auf hydraulisch tauschen. Bei den Rädern habe ich cut outs Felgen bestellt,da kann ich dann einen direkten Gewichtsvergleich machen,da umgespeicht wird. Jedoch auch erst später. Es kommt auch gleich eine 100mm Bluto dran. Mal sehen was an Mehrgewicht allein durch die Rock Shox entsteht.


----------



## BigJohn (4. Februar 2015)

Nur mal zur Info: die Felgen des DD30 sind bis jetzt nicht einzeln erhältlich und unterscheiden sich von denen des DD70 (erkennbar an der fehlenden Kante beim DD30). Der Vergleich wird also ein wenig hinken. Beim On One Fatty waren durch die Löcher etwa 300g pro Laufradsatz möglich.


----------



## Turbo1 (4. Februar 2015)

Das die Felgen vom DD30 mit denen vom DD70 nicht identisch sind ist wohl jedem klar.
Warum dann die Frage nach Gewichtsunterschieden von Dir?


----------



## BigJohn (4. Februar 2015)

Ich kann dir jetzt nicht ganz folgen. Nach Gewichten hat @hw_doc gefragt. Und die Felgen würden sich auch dann noch unterscheiden, wenn beim DD30 keine Löcher drin wären.


----------



## winklem (4. Februar 2015)

Turbo1 schrieb:


> Tja,da ich an kein DD30 rankomme bzw. keiner weiß wann es lieferbar ist,habe ich das DD70 bestellt. Es bekommt gleich eine XT Schaltung plus Hydraulische Bremsen.
> Damit liege ich noch unter dem VK Preis des DD30.
> Und meine Wunschfarbe in schwarz ist inclusive.



Hier gab es noch eins!

02.02.2015 um 17:28 Uhr 
Von:" data-component="Objectivation"> Kundeninfo

Hallo Herr XYZ,

wir haben gerade die Information das ein DD30 in Größe M auf den Weg zu uns ist.
Wären Sie noch daran interessiert?

--
Mit freundlichen Grüßen / Kind regards  Ihr Mr-Ride Team
www.ride-your-bike.de www.mr-ride.de Tel. 0721 / 3 52 83 52 Telefondienste: Mo-Fr 12-19Uhr Sa.  10-14Uhr Mittwochs geschlossen


----------



## winklem (4. Februar 2015)

Wobblin-Gobblin schrieb:


> Und weisses Felgenband als Unterlage? Würde das gehen?



Danke, sieht doch jetzt so aus wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe


----------



## Lenne-Blade (4. Februar 2015)

Das sieht schon mal gut aus. 
Bitte noch ein Bild in Komplettansicht. 
Grüße


----------



## winklem (4. Februar 2015)

Lenne-Blade schrieb:


> Das sieht schon mal gut aus.
> Bitte noch ein Bild in Komplettansicht.
> Grüße



Das ganze Bike?
Eine ganze Felge geht ja schlecht, max 180Grad es sei den man hat ein Fischaugen Objektiv.


----------



## Lenne-Blade (4. Februar 2015)

Da ich davon ausgehe, dass die anderen cut-outs auch orange leuchten, wäre ein Bild vom kompletten Bike als Kontrast zum blauen Rahmen nett. 
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JC3 (5. Februar 2015)

Hallo ich habe gelesen das beim DD30 Autoventile verbaut sind.
Bis jetzt habe ich aber nur Schläuche mit SV Ventilen gefunden.
Habt ihr einen Tipp.


----------



## piazza (5. Februar 2015)

Habe mir die Continental Freeride 26" Schläuche mit AV bestellt, machen zumindest mal nen wuchtigen Eindruck und sind wohl auch anderswo schon getestet worden.


----------



## winklem (5. Februar 2015)

Ich habe Schläuche mit SV Ventilen verbaut und die Mavic Ventillochreduzierhülse verwendet


----------



## JC3 (5. Februar 2015)

Das mit den Reduzierhülsen hört sich ja gut an wusste nicht das es sowas gibt


----------



## zoomer (6. Februar 2015)

Ist auch wichtig.
Bevor ich das wusste hatte es mir jede Menge Schläuche am Ventil ausgerissen.


----------



## audis2limo (6. Februar 2015)

In einem Test habe ich was gelesen von 24 x 3 Zoll Schläuchen in unseren Felgen. Sollen sich wohl besser füllen und gleichzeitig leichter sein. Hat das schon jemand mal probiert? Was ist am SV Ventil besser als das normale Autoventil?


----------



## hw_doc (6. Februar 2015)

Hat jemand zufälliger Weise schon mal die Schaftlänge der Originalgabel bei RH M gemessen?


----------



## winklem (6. Februar 2015)

So hier das Bild vom Komplettbike mit Orangen Felgenbändern:


----------



## sandRound (6. Februar 2015)

audis2limo schrieb:


> In einem Test habe ich was gelesen von 24 x 3 Zoll Schläuchen in unseren Felgen. Sollen sich wohl besser füllen und gleichzeitig leichter sein. Hat das schon jemand mal probiert? Was ist am SV Ventil besser als das normale Autoventil?


Ich werde bei Gelegenheit die Schwalbe 13F 26x3" Schläuche verbauen. habe hier im Furum gelesen, dass die bei 4" Reifen problemlos funktionieren. Die 13F sind ca. 200g. Werde dann bereichten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (6. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

mal eine andere Frage:

mit wieviel Bar fahrt ihr? Hab' gelesen, dass ca. 0.7 für ein Fatbike optimal sind und, dass wenn man sich mit dem Handballen auf dem Reifen abstützt, dieser (also der Reifen) sich verformen müsste. Meine Reifen waren von H&S mit ca. 1 Bar befüllt. Beim Fahren auf ebener Strecke eigentlich optimal. Habe heute Luft abgelassen, dass das oben Beschriebene eintrifft. Beim Fahren und insbesondere beim stärkeren Einlenken 'schwimmt' das Bike jedoch jetzt und lenkt nur widerwillig ein. Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Lenne-Blade (6. Februar 2015)

Meine Reifen waren auch mit 1bar befüllt. 
Für ne ordentliche Asphaltrunde wäre das ok. 
Ich fahre momentan mit 0,6 vorne und 0,7 hinten. 
Kommt natürlich auch darauf an, wie schwer man ist und auf welchem Untergrund du fährst. 
Von daher musst du wahrscheinlich öfter mal mit dem Luftdruck "spielen". 
Grüße


----------



## Lenne-Blade (6. Februar 2015)

winklem schrieb:


> So hier das Bild vom Komplettbike mit Orangen Felgenbändern:


 schöner Kontrast. 
Was das weiße Tape ausmacht


----------



## Fearrider (6. Februar 2015)

@winklem 
Gefällt mir auch sehr gut!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (6. Februar 2015)

Seh nix


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (6. Februar 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Seh nix


 Dito, ich auch nicht, weder Handy noch Rechner...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (6. Februar 2015)

so besser ...


----------



## Fearrider (6. Februar 2015)

Konnte ich auch nicht.....aber in seinem Album kann man es sehen ;-)


----------



## Meister-Dieter (6. Februar 2015)




----------



## Meister-Dieter (6. Februar 2015)

sandRound schrieb:


> Ich werde bei Gelegenheit die Schwalbe 13F 26x3" Schläuche verbauen. habe hier im Furum gelesen, dass die bei 4" Reifen problemlos funktionieren. Die 13F sind ca. 200g. Werde dann bereichten...


Hab ich sogar im 4.6er verbaut!
Der Erste hat sich am Ventil direkt nach dem Aufpumpen verabschiedet.
Beim zweiten Versuch hat's dann geklappt.Fahre die jetzt schon ein paar Wochen,keine Probleme!


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (6. Februar 2015)

criscross schrieb:


> so besser ...


Aha, tippitoppi.

Sieht sehr geil aus!

*EDIT*

Ist das Schutzblech von SKS? Für Fatbikes?


----------



## winklem (7. Februar 2015)

Wobblin-Gobblin schrieb:


> Aha, tippitoppi.
> 
> Sieht sehr geil aus!
> 
> ...



http://www.ebay.de/itm/SKS-Schutzbl...-O-M-D-A-D-Hinter-und-Vorderrad-/130939482744

Das Set habe ich gekauft und nur das hintere fürs Foto entfernt, wobei das hintere zu kurz ist und man wird auch etwas schnutzig.
Bei 4.8er Reifen ist es dann auch noch etwas zu schmal


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (7. Februar 2015)

Ok, danke für deine Antwort. Sind dann Schutzbleche nicht speziell fürs Fatbike. Habe ich auch, aber am MTB 

Habe am Unterrohr Mucky Nutz, und hinten auch (wird am Sattel eingeklickt), eigentlich ganz brauchbar. Sind extra fürs Fatbike.
Habe mir dann noch den Fat Face Fender vom gleichen Hersteller bestellt, den ich aber auf keinen Fall empfehlen kann. Die Schrauben innen an der Gabel sind im Weg, zudem ist es eine tierische Fummelei, das Ding in Position zu bringen....Ende vom Lied...das Teil bricht in der Mitte durch . Absoluter Müll.

Welche Pumpe benutzt ihr? Habe vom Rennrad den SKS Rennkompressor, der auch sehr gut ist, aber ich hätte gerne eine gernauere Anzeige, speziell unter einem Bar.....


----------



## hw_doc (7. Februar 2015)

Wobblin-Gobblin schrieb:


> Ok, danke für deine Antwort. Sind dann Schutzbleche nicht speziell fürs Fatbike. Habe ich auch, aber am MTB
> 
> Habe am Unterrohr Mucky Nutz, und hinten auch (wird am Sattel eingeklickt), eigentlich ganz brauchbar. Sind extra fürs Fatbike.
> Habe mir dann noch den Fat Face Fender vom gleichen Hersteller bestellt, den ich aber auf keinen Fall empfehlen kann. Die Schrauben innen an der Gabel sind im Weg, zudem ist es eine tierische Fummelei, das Ding in Position zu bringen....Ende vom Lied...das Teil bricht in der Mitte durch . Absoluter Müll.
> ...



So wie ich das sehe, kann man das MuckyNutz-Teil mit den Schrauben an der Gabel auch befestigen - einfach an der passenden Stelle lochen. Hab's noch nicht geschafft, eins kaputtzubekommen...

Zur Optimierung der Sitzposition:
Bei genauer Sichtung der Sattelstütze des DD30 ist mir etwas aufgefallen: Um den Sattel noch etwas nach vorne zu bekommen und den Versatz der Stütze weiter zu kompensieren, kann man die hintere Auflage für das Sattelgestell umdrehen. Effekt: Der nutzbare Klemmbereich des Sattels verlagert sich etwas nach vorne.
Vorher:





Nachher:





Falls es jeandem weiterhilft:
Der reine Gabelschaft ist bei Rahmenhöhe M 178 mm lang:





Edit: zzgl. 20 mm Tapered-Teil.


----------



## sladdicool (8. Februar 2015)

Am Samstag trieb es mich irgendwie vom Schnee weg.....
Diesmal also talwärts von Zell - Brombach - Kreuz Eiche - Adelhausen - Steinen.
Insgesamt:



Die Dauer ist zu vernachlässigen, weil ich Trottel immer vergesse die App anzuhalten wenn ich eine Pause einlege.....


----------



## noam (8. Februar 2015)

knapp 6t hm? auf 30km? wohnst du direkt am abhang?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## audis2limo (8. Februar 2015)

@ Sladdicool: Was hast Du für eine App?

Ich nutze Komoot, bin aber nicht so begeistert davon.


----------



## sladdicool (8. Februar 2015)

noam schrieb:


> knapp 6t hm? auf 30km? wohnst du direkt am abhang?


Bin im Schwarzwald, im Dreiländereck Deutschland, Schweiz, Frankreich zuhause.
"Vor uns" ist praktisch die Rheinebene, und "hinter uns" kommt gleich der Belchen und der Feldberg.




Ist ziemlich hügelig hier. Entweder steigt es zu Beginn einer Ausfahrt, oder auf dem Heimweg......
Und da ich im speziellen im Wiesental wohne, also praktisch in einem Kessel, sind auch um uns herum nur Hügel....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




[Bildquellen:Wikipedia)
Was du allerdings aus der App heraus liest sind ein Anstieg auf 6 Kilometern nicht 6000 Höhenmeter - Höhenmeter waren es gestern vielleicht ~800.....



audis2limo schrieb:


> @ Sladdicool: Was hast Du für eine App?
> 
> Ich nutze Komoot, bin aber nicht so begeistert davon.



Ich habe ein Samsung Galaxy S5, da ist diese App "onboard" und nennt sich "S - Health".
Sie zeichnet die gefahrene Strecke auf (also in einer Kartenansicht).
Es gibt verschiedene Trainingsmodi (Gehen, Radfahren, Wandern, Laufen), man kann sich zu jeder Tour auch verschiedene Ziele setzen (Kilometer, Kalorien, Zeit....).
Ziemlich umfangreich.
Zwischendurch nutze ich aber auch "outdooractive"oder auch "runtastic" - Habe aber für mich auch noch keinen wirklichen Favoriten gefunden.


----------



## noam (9. Februar 2015)

sladdicool schrieb:


> Was du allerdings aus der App heraus liest sind ein Anstieg auf 6 Kilometern nicht 6000 Höhenmeter - Höhenmeter waren es gestern vielleicht ~800.....



Das beruhigt mich   aber ich beneide dich um deine Gegend!




Sagt mal ist die Bremse I Spec B? Wenn ich mir jetzt SLX oder XT Shifter hole, dann ist da der Schraubensatz für die Bremsbefestigung (mir fällt grad kein passendes Wort dafür ein) mit dabei?

Das wäre bislang neben der versenkbaren Stütze das einzige Verbesserungspotential, was man für kleines Geld umsetzen kann


----------



## winklem (9. Februar 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


> So wie ich das sehe, kann man das MuckyNutz-Teil mit den Schrauben an der Gabel auch befestigen - einfach an der passenden Stelle lochen. Hab's noch nicht geschafft, eins kaputtzubekommen...
> 
> Falls es jeandem weiterhilft:
> Der reine Gabelschaft ist bei Rahmenhöhe M 178 mm lang:
> ...



Hast/ kannst du die Gabel bitte einmal wiegen zu Vergleich was der Einbau einer Rock Shox Bluto RL an Mehrgewicht bedeutet?


----------



## hw_doc (9. Februar 2015)

winklem schrieb:


> Hast/ kannst du die Gabel bitte einmal wiegen zu Vergleich was der Einbau einer Rock Shox Bluto RL an Mehrgewicht bedeutet?



Tut mir Leid, hatte sie weder vom Vorderrad, noch von der Bremse befreit - wollte nur kurz den Schaft ausmessen.
Ich tippe aber auf ein Gewicht um 1,2 kg...


----------



## winklem (9. Februar 2015)

Naja, da wäre eine Rock Shox Bluto RL ca. 600gr Mehrgewicht


----------



## criscross (9. Februar 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid, hatte sie weder vom Vorderrad, noch von der Bremse befreit - wollte nur kurz den Schaft ausmessen.
> Ich tippe aber auf ein Gewicht um 1,2 kg...


hm...die Alu Gabel vom Scoop habe ich glaube mit ca. 940gr gewogen,
viel schwerer wird die vom Felt wohl auch nicht sein....


----------



## Guni-Quaeler (9. Februar 2015)

Lt. Mountainbike wurde folgendes gemessen:
Rahmengewicht: 2349 g
Gabel (Gewicht): 1358 g

Bluto - Gewicht: 1796g

Differenz: *438g*


----------



## criscross (9. Februar 2015)

ui...dann ist die Felt Alu Gabel ja schwerer wie die On One Fatty Stahl Gabel...
oder ist im Felt auch ne Stahl Gabel ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madone (9. Februar 2015)

Wahrscheinlich ist sie massiv ... Das Gewicht kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen.


----------



## madone (9. Februar 2015)

Hab gerade nochmal geschaut. Da rentiert sich die Umrüstung auf eine Carbongabel aber so richtig ... Mal auf die schnelle 800 Gramm sparen  ist nicht immer so leicht möglich!


----------



## hw_doc (9. Februar 2015)

criscross schrieb:


> hm...die Alu Gabel vom Scoop habe ich glaube mit ca. 940gr gewogen,
> viel schwerer wird die vom Felt wohl auch nicht sein....



Naja, beim Farley sind es fast 1,3 kg für ein wenig (unförmiges) Alu.



Guni-Quaeler schrieb:


> Lt. Mountainbike wurde folgendes gemessen:
> Rahmengewicht: 2349 g
> Gabel (Gewicht): 1358 g
> 
> ...



Hupps, es geht also noch schwerer...
Hmm. Das kann man sogar mit leichteren Schläuchen einsparen, wenn man darauf Wert legt..



madone schrieb:


> Hab gerade nochmal geschaut. Da rentiert sich die Umrüstung auf eine Carbongabel aber so richtig ... Mal auf die schnelle 800 Gramm sparen  ist nicht immer so leicht möglich!



Ja, dachte ich mir schon beim Farley. Falls mir die Bluto nicht liegt, geht es dort doch auf Carbon. Glaub ich aber nicht...
Zum Felt: Hat jemand eine preisgünstige Carbon-Gabel für die 150er Nabe und passender Einbaulänge auf dem Schirm?


----------



## BigJohn (9. Februar 2015)

ist das dd30 nicht eh schon recht leicht? Nicht schlecht. Passende Carbongabeln liefern die Chinesen.


----------



## Guni-Quaeler (9. Februar 2015)

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/mountainbikes/test-felt-double-dee-30.1315706.2.htm

Lt. dem Video  im Test ist eine *Stahlgabel aus Alu* verbaut.


----------



## criscross (9. Februar 2015)

Guni-Quaeler schrieb:


> http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/mountainbikes/test-felt-double-dee-30.1315706.2.htm
> 
> Lt. dem Video  im Test ist eine *Stahlgabel aus Alu* verbaut.


au man....der Typ hat Ahnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (9. Februar 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> ist das dd30 nicht eh schon recht leicht? Nicht schlecht. Passende Carbongabeln liefern die Chinesen.



Hab auf die Schnelle nur welche mit 135 mm gefunden...



Guni-Quaeler schrieb:


> http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/mountainbikes/test-felt-double-dee-30.1315706.2.htm
> 
> Lt. dem Video  im Test ist eine *Stahlgabel aus Alu* verbaut.



Starrgabel. Wohl ein wenig undeutlich gesprochen.


----------



## BigJohn (9. Februar 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Hab auf die Schnelle nur welche mit 135 mm gefunden...
> 
> 
> 
> Starrgabel. Wohl ein wenig undeutlich gesprochen.


Kann ich morgen mal was verlinken.Jetzt bin ich zu müde


----------



## moodyhank (10. Februar 2015)

Das sieht nicht so billig aus jetzt.. .


----------



## moodyhank (10. Februar 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Und für alle DD70-Freunde:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow.. der sieht echt geil aus


----------



## MATaFIX (10. Februar 2015)

Betreffend Carbon Gabel kann ich vielleicht etwas beisteuern. Ist zwar nicht für's DD30 gedacht, sollte aber theoretisch passen, da sie auch eine 150mm Steckachse hat.
http://fatbiking.ch/forum/topic/matafix-mx-fat/#post-650
Es gilt halt einfach zu beachten, dass das DD30 bereits von der Geometrie her für eine Bluto 100mm Gabel konzipiert wurde. Das bedeutet, dass die originale Starrgabel wohl recht lang ist (axle to crown = 511mm??). Da wird es wohl seehr schwer, eine passende Carbongabel zu finden. Die sind alle so 480mm bis 490mm. Das würde den Lenkwinkel jedoch über ein Grad steiler und das Tretlager tiefer machen am Felt!
Nur, damit ihr das berücksichtigt...

Nachtrag:
Laut der Geometrietabelle der Felt Homepage beträgt die Gabellänge der Originalgabel nur 468mm!!! Das kapier ich ehrlich gesagt jetzt nicht so ganz. Von wegen "das Bike ist bereits für eine Bluto vorgesehen". Die kürzeste Bluto (80mm) misst ja bereits 491mm. Schon mit der 80er Bluto würde dies somit einen recht grossen Eingriff in die Geometrie bedeuten!?!? Huch!


----------



## Fearrider (10. Februar 2015)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob das hier erwünscht ist....aber mein Händler hat noch ein DD70 in 18,5 Zoll im Laden stehen.....


----------



## BigJohn (10. Februar 2015)

maettu99 schrieb:


> Betreffend Carbon Gabel kann ich vielleicht etwas beisteuern. Ist zwar nicht für's DD30 gedacht, sollte aber theoretisch passen, da sie auch eine 150mm Steckachse hat.
> http://fatbiking.ch/forum/topic/matafix-mx-fat/#post-650
> Es gilt halt einfach zu beachten, dass das DD30 bereits von der Geometrie her für eine Bluto 100mm Gabel konzipiert wurde. Das bedeutet, dass die originale Starrgabel wohl recht lang ist (axle to crown = 511mm??). Da wird es wohl seehr schwer, eine passende Carbongabel zu finden. Die sind alle so 480mm bis 490mm. Das würde den Lenkwinkel jedoch über ein Grad steiler und das Tretlager tiefer machen am Felt!
> Nur, damit ihr das berücksichtigt...
> ...


Du vergisst den Sag der Federgabeln. Die 468mm wundern mich jetzt ehrlich gesagt ein bisschen, ich hätte eher auf ~485mm getippt. Bei anderen 468mm Gabeln (zB on one) ist deutlich weniger Platz.


----------



## MATaFIX (10. Februar 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Du vergisst den Sag der Federgabeln. Die 468mm wundern mich jetzt ehrlich gesagt ein bisschen, ich hätte eher auf ~485mm getippt. Bei anderen 468mm Gabeln (zB on one) ist deutlich weniger Platz.


Stimmt, da hast du natürlich recht...
Trotzdem glaube ich auch nicht, dass die Originalgabel bloss 468mm lang sein soll. So hoch wie die Brücke über dem Reifen steht...


----------



## BigJohn (10. Februar 2015)

maettu99 schrieb:


> Stimmt, da hast du natürlich recht...
> Trotzdem glaube ich auch nicht, dass die Originalgabel bloss 468mm lang sein soll. So hoch wie die Brücke über dem Reifen steht...



Meine Rede. Aber das macht es für euch nur leichter, bei Bedarf eine Carbongabel zu bekommen.


----------



## hw_doc (11. Februar 2015)

maettu99 schrieb:


> Betreffend Carbon Gabel kann ich vielleicht etwas beisteuern. Ist zwar nicht für's DD30 gedacht, sollte aber theoretisch passen, da sie auch eine 150mm Steckachse hat.
> http://fatbiking.ch/forum/topic/matafix-mx-fat/#post-650
> Es gilt halt einfach zu beachten, dass das DD30 bereits von der Geometrie her für eine Bluto 100mm Gabel konzipiert wurde. Das bedeutet, dass die originale Starrgabel wohl recht lang ist (axle to crown = 511mm??). Da wird es wohl seehr schwer, eine passende Carbongabel zu finden. Die sind alle so 480mm bis 490mm. Das würde den Lenkwinkel jedoch über ein Grad steiler und das Tretlager tiefer machen am Felt!
> Nur, damit ihr das berücksichtigt...
> ...



Ja, und für mehr als die kurze Bluto dürfte die Geo wirklich nicht "optimiert" sein. Etwas Sag noch runter und dann sollte das mit der schon passen.



BigJohn schrieb:


> Du vergisst den Sag der Federgabeln. Die 468mm wundern mich jetzt ehrlich gesagt ein bisschen, ich hätte eher auf ~485mm getippt. Bei anderen 468mm Gabeln (zB on one) ist deutlich weniger Platz.





maettu99 schrieb:


> Stimmt, da hast du natürlich recht...
> Trotzdem glaube ich auch nicht, dass die Originalgabel bloss 468mm lang sein soll. So hoch wie die Brücke über dem Reifen steht...



Es sind aber wirklich 468 mm.
Beim Trek Farley sind es rund 490 und das ist auf die 100er optimiert, wie man am Farley 8 sehen kann:
http://www.trekbikes.com/de/de/bikes/mountain/trail/farley/farley_8/#


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (11. Februar 2015)

Hat schon jmd. eine Bluto am DD30 bzw. DD70 verbaut? Würde gerne mal Bilder sehen


----------



## winklem (11. Februar 2015)

Wobblin-Gobblin schrieb:


> Hat schon jmd. eine Bluto am DD30 bzw. DD70 verbaut? Würde gerne mal Bilder sehen


Würde mich auch interessieren ;-)
https://www.sram.com/de/rockshox/products/bluto
Kommt auch noch in weiß, aber wohl nur für OEM


----------



## piazza (11. Februar 2015)

criscross schrieb:


> so besser ...



@criscross : Wie hast Du denn die Spreizhülse da reinbekommen? Die Dünne (für den kleinen Durchmesser weiter oben in der Gabel) hält bei mir nicht, die Dickste ist für den größeren unteren Durchmesser zu klein.


----------



## criscross (11. Februar 2015)

piazza schrieb:


> @criscross : Wie hast Du denn die Spreizhülse da reinbekommen? Die Dünne (für den kleinen Durchmesser weiter oben in der Gabel) hält bei mir nicht, die Dickste ist für den größeren unteren Durchmesser zu klein.



keine Ahnung .....ist ja auch nicht mein Bike, sondern das von @winklem


----------



## Bindsteinracer (11. Februar 2015)

Weiß jemand ab wann das Double Double 30 wieder in den Läden steht!?Den frühsten Liefertermin denn ich finde ist im April..
Schon arg spät wenn die Fattys erst zum baldigen Sommer beim Händler stehen!!!


----------



## winklem (11. Februar 2015)

piazza schrieb:


> @criscross : Wie hast Du denn die Spreizhülse da reinbekommen? Die Dünne (für den kleinen Durchmesser weiter oben in der Gabel) hält bei mir nicht, die Dickste ist für den größeren unteren Durchmesser zu klein.



@piazza Die größte genommen und zwei Lagen Schlauch drumrum, hält bombig.


----------



## piazza (12. Februar 2015)

winklem schrieb:


> @piazza Die gößte genommen und zwei Lagen Schlauch drumrum, hält bombig.


Merci beaucoup!


----------



## audis2limo (13. Februar 2015)

Eure Räder sind einfach zu sauber.... ,

dann habe ich noch Schutzbleche gekauft und desweiteren 2 Flaschenhalter. Einzelheiten sind den Bildern zu entnehmen.


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (14. Februar 2015)

Meins sieht seit gestern mindestens genauso aus 

Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich mir von dem hinteren Schutzblech (habe die gleichen) mehr versprochen habe....man wird trotzdem ganz schön besprenkelt 

Gestern bin ich längere Zeit auf der Rücktour auf dem grossen Ritzel vorne gefahren.....beim Versuch, kurz vor Ende herunterzuschalten, hat sich vorne zwar noch was gerührt, aber Schalten war nicht mehr drin. Ich vermute, dass der ganze Schmodder über die längere Fahrzeit gefroren ist und dann den Umwerfer blockiert hat.

Ansonsten, bin jetzt 154KM gefahren. Das Bike macht wirklich süchtig. Wenn man sich dann auf ein MTB setzt, denkt man, man steigt auf ein Bonanza-Rad aus den Siebzigern 

*EDIT*

@audis2limo: was ist das für eine Schutzkappe über dem hinteren Umwerfer? Wo gibt es sowas zu kaufen? Gibt es Vergleichbares auch für vorne?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (14. Februar 2015)

Transportschutz!?


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (14. Februar 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Transportschutz!?



Stimmt, könnte passen


----------



## audis2limo (14. Februar 2015)

Ja den habe ich vergessen abzumachen. Aber alle Gänge lassen sich einwandfrei schalten. Daher kann man den eigentlich dran lassen, oder?


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (15. Februar 2015)

Ich denke nicht, dass das Ding schadet. Im schlimmsten Fall fliegt es irgendwann von alleine weg


----------



## voxxxom (15. Februar 2015)

Hat sich schon jemand die mühe gemacht und Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze und Sattel gewogen?
Auch wenn sie sich bei den unterschiedlichen Rahmengrößen unterscheiden wäre es gut einen Anhaltspunkt zu haben 
Ich warte immer noch sehnsüchtig auf mein DD30 in L. 
Angeblich könnte es ab morgen (KW8) soweit sein....

Hat auch schon jemand NEGATIV Erfahrungen mit dem felt gesammelt?


----------



## criscross (15. Februar 2015)

aus Schrauber Sicht finde ich die innen verlegte Bremsleitung äußerst unpraktisch, 
da bei jeder de oder montage entlüftet werden muß....
aus dem Grund kommt mir auch keine absenkbare Stütze mit innenliegendem Kabel oder Leitung
mehr ans Bike....

aber wie so oft....alles reine Geschmacksache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## audis2limo (15. Februar 2015)

voxxxom schrieb:


> Hat auch schon jemand NEGATIV Erfahrungen mit dem felt gesammelt?



Ja ich: Dass es süchtig macht damit zu fahren.

Im Ernst: Nein, negativ würde ich es nicht nennen: Was mir aufgefallen ist, der Sattelstütze rutscht bei mir immer wieder tiefer. Ich habe sie jetzt deutlich fester angezogen als angegeben, hoffe das hält jetzt.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Lenne-Blade (15. Februar 2015)

audis2limo schrieb:


> Was mir aufgefallen ist, der Sattelstütze rutscht bei mir immer wieder tiefer. Ich habe sie jetzt deutlich fester angezogen als angegeben, hoffe das hält jetzt.


[/QUOTE]
Gewalt ist keine Lösung 
Aber mal im Ernst, Carbonpaste dran und mit dem angegebenen NM anziehen - Fertig


----------



## audis2limo (15. Februar 2015)

Danke für den Tip. Das habe ich nicht gewusst (Carbonpaste). Auf der Klemmschelle steht 5 Nm. Wenn die genau so anziehe, kann ich den Sattel aber locker verdrehen. Jetzt habe ich mal 10 Nm angezogen und hält.


----------



## Lenne-Blade (15. Februar 2015)

voxxxom schrieb:


> Hat sich schon jemand die mühe gemacht und Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze und Sattel gewogen?


*Rahmen in 18,5 / M*
Lenker 168g
Sattel 246g
Sattelstütze 290g
Sattelklemme 31g
Griffe 90g
Vorbau noch nicht gewogen


----------



## voxxxom (15. Februar 2015)

Lenne-Blade schrieb:


> Lenker 168g
> Sattel 246g
> Sattelstütze 290g
> Sattelklemme 31g
> ...



Danke!!!!!!

Darf ich noch fragen welche Rahmengröße das war? 
Glaube bei S/M ist die Sattelstütze nur 350mm lang, mit 400 mm wie bei Größe L wäre sie ja schon ein ganz schöner Brocken 

Der Lenker verblüfft mich, super Wert. 

Falls du mal dazu kommst den Vorbau zu wiegen, dann bitte einfach mal hier posten 

Und sehr erfreulich bis jetzt von keinen richtigen negativen Erfahrungen zu lesen 
Das mit den innenverlegten Bremsleitungen ist auch neu für mich, mal abwarten...
Eine rutschende CarbonSattelstütze klingt auch weniger problematisch. 

Die Vorfreude steigt von Minute zu Minute


----------



## Fat-Biker (15. Februar 2015)

Also ich bin nach den ersten Runden mit dem Dicken echt auch sehr begeistert und kann mir ein Leben ohne fast nicht mehr vorstellen
Ich will das Bike auch für Touren nutzen und jetzt hat das Bike ja sogar Ösen für Gepäckträger. Der einzig passende (Optisch und Technisch) ist der FAT von Tubus (16mm Rohre, Belastung bis 30kg), nur leider passt der von der Höhe nicht auf die Ösen am Rahmen. Da hab ich mir von einem Kumpel eine neue Schraubachse drehen lassen (siehe Foto).

 

 

 

  Dann noch neue Satteltaschen gekauft................
Da freu ich mich schon im Frühjahr mal eine Mehrtagestour zu machen


----------



## voxxxom (15. Februar 2015)

Sehr cool. 
Was nicht passt, wird passend gemacht 

Aber eine Frage noch @Fat-Biker ... Was ist das für ein "Maulkorb" an der vorderen Bremse? Soll das eine Art Schutzkäfig sein? Habe ich so noch nicht gesehen...


----------



## Guni-Quaeler (15. Februar 2015)

Hat schon wer den Tubeless-Umbau versucht? Wenn das geht, würde ich mir auch eines holen.


----------



## audis2limo (16. Februar 2015)

Guni-Quaeler schrieb:


> Hat schon wer den Tubeless-Umbau versucht? Wenn das geht, würde ich mir auch eines holen.


 
wohl auf den Felt-Felgen nicht zu realisieren, steht im Tubeless Thread oder hier ein paar Seiten früher, musst Du mal gucken.


----------



## Fat-Biker (16. Februar 2015)

Hallo voxxxom 
das ist mein Halter für eine Getränkeflasche (wird normalerweise aber eher an der Hinterradbremse platziert), ich möchte das aber modifizieren für den Anything-Cage von Salsa.
siehe: www.durst-bremse.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MATaFIX (16. Februar 2015)

Clevere Lösung! Bei einem Hardtail find ich das ziemlich gut. Aber bei einem Fully beeinflusst doch die Masse der vollen Trinkflasche die Federung ungünstig, oder? Ist ja das gleiche, wenn man Flaschenhalter an die Federgabel montiert...


----------



## voxxxom (16. Februar 2015)

Fat-Biker schrieb:


> Hallo voxxxom
> das ist mein Halter für eine Getränkeflasche (wird normalerweise aber eher an der Hinterradbremse platziert), ich möchte das aber modifizieren für den Anything-Cage von Salsa.
> siehe: www.durst-bremse.de



Danke für die Erklärung. Ziemlich interessant


----------



## voxxxom (16. Februar 2015)

So langsam glaube ich, dass Bike-Discount mich verar*chen will ....


*Wir haben soeben leider die Rückmeldung des Herstellers bekommen, das Ihr bestelltes Modell aufgrund von Produktionsverzögerungen erst 
später zur Auslieferung kommen wird.

Der aktuelle Anlieferungstermin in unserem Hause ist momentan mit der KW 10 hinterlegt, die Auslieferung an Sie erfolgt kurz darauf.*


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (16. Februar 2015)

voxxxom schrieb:


> So langsam glaube ich, dass Bike-Discount mich verar*chen will ....
> 
> 
> *Wir haben soeben leider die Rückmeldung des Herstellers bekommen, das Ihr bestelltes Modell aufgrund von Produktionsverzögerungen erst
> ...


 
Ärgerlich, aber nicht zu ändern. Ging mir ebenso, dafür war das Bike bei Ankunft quasi komplett montiert und perfekt eingestellt. Ne Klingel gab's noch obendrauf. Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit Bike-Discount. Kompliment.


----------



## sladdicool (16. Februar 2015)

voxxxom schrieb:


> So langsam glaube ich, dass Bike-Discount mich verar*chen will ....
> *.*


Naja - Ging uns ja auch so.....
Liegt ja nicht an denen! Was sollen sie denn liefern, wenn sie nichts bekommen?
Denke auch das es nicht an Felt liegt, sondern einzig an deren Zulierferern......


----------



## voxxxom (16. Februar 2015)

Wobblin-Gobblin schrieb:


> Ärgerlich, aber nicht zu ändern. Ging mir ebenso, dafür war das Bike bei Ankunft quasi komplett montiert und perfekt eingestellt. Ne Klingel gab's noch obendrauf. Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit Bike-Discount. Kompliment.



das ist immerhin ein kleiner Wermutstropfen...

aber einfach total ärgerlich, es ist die 5. lieferverzögerung.
habe ja auch schon im oktober bestellt.
jetzt weiss ich wie sich leute gefühlt haben müssen, die in der ddr ein Trabbi bestellt haben

nunja, geht das warten und das  trinken halt weiter...

bitte postet schön viele bilder damit das warten leichter fällt


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (16. Februar 2015)

voxxxom schrieb:


> das ist immerhin ein kleiner Wermutstropfen...
> 
> aber einfach total ärgerlich, es ist die 5. lieferverzögerung.
> habe ja auch schon im oktober bestellt.
> ...



Ich kann Dich gut verstehen. Mir und anderen hier ging es genauso. Dafür darfst Du dich aber auf ein geniales Bike freuen. Vorfreude ist schliesslich die schönste Freude 

Wünsche Dir, dass das die letzte Verzögerung ist 

P.S. Habe mal gelesen, dass Felt nur 32 Mitarbeiter hat. Produzieren hauptsächlich für den Triathlon-Sektor.


----------



## audis2limo (17. Februar 2015)

Also wenn Du im Oktober bestellt hast, müsste das schon längst ausgeliefert worden sein. Ich habe es ja erst im Januar bestellt und kurz darauf geliefert bekommen. Zuerst hatte ich es bei einem anderen Händler bestellt, der es fälschlicherweise nicht bekommen hat. Meine Lieferung von Biketech24 ging quasi ratz-fatz. Klappere einfach mal alle Händler ab, ob irgendeiner noch eins hat.


----------



## Fat-Biker (17. Februar 2015)

Wie schaut´s bei euch aus mit Schutzblechen?
Ich hab mir eben die SKS Grand D.A.D und Grand M.O.M angeschaut, bin mir aber nicht ganz Sicher, wie gut das auf ein FAT-Bike passt (SKS schweigt sich auf seiner Homepage zu den Abmessungen aus), hat von euch einer damit schon Erfahrungen gesammelt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## voxxxom (17. Februar 2015)

audis2limo schrieb:


> Also wenn Du im Oktober bestellt hast, müsste das schon längst ausgeliefert worden sein. Ich habe es ja erst im Januar bestellt und kurz darauf geliefert bekommen. Zuerst hatte ich es bei einem anderen Händler bestellt, der es fälschlicherweise nicht bekommen hat. Meine Lieferung von Biketech24 ging quasi ratz-fatz. Klappere einfach mal alle Händler ab, ob irgendeiner noch eins hat.



Ich denke das hat auch mit der Rahmengrösse zu tun, die meisten von euch haben Größe M, ich habe allerdings L bestellt... 
Ich halte mal die Augen offen in anderen Shops, kost' ja nichts


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (17. Februar 2015)

Fat-Biker schrieb:


> Wie schaut´s bei euch aus mit Schutzblechen?
> Ich hab mir eben die SKS Grand D.A.D und Grand M.O.M angeschaut, bin mir aber nicht ganz Sicher, wie gut das auf ein FAT-Bike passt (SKS schweigt sich auf seiner Homepage zu den Abmessungen aus), hat von euch einer damit schon Erfahrungen gesammelt?


 
Ich habe die am normalen MTB, da sind die top, aber die sind meines Wissens nicht direkt fürs Fatbike konzipiert.
Ich selber benutze Mucky Nutz am Unterrohr und das Gegenstück, dass am Sattel 'eingehängt' wird - vom Prinzip her ne geniale Lösung, aber im Gelände wird man dennoch ordentlich eingesaut.

Wenn eure Bikes richtig verdreckt sind...wie macht ihr die sauber? Hochdruckreiniger sind ja jetzt nicht die beste Lösung...


----------



## zoomer (17. Februar 2015)

Isar oder Dusche ...


----------



## drurs (17. Februar 2015)

Gar nicht? ..;-)
(Ich stells halt in die Garage und gut, wenn's mit in die Wohnung muss ist das natürlich was andres)


----------



## audis2limo (17. Februar 2015)

Also ich nehme den normalen Gartenschlauch, ohne großen Druck. Undf bremse dann die Bremsen wieder trocken. fertig. ggf. noch etwas Brunox auf die Kette.

Von den Mucky Nuts habe ich mir mehr erhofft. Gerade das Hinterteil könnte je 2 cm breiter und vor allem 10 cm länger sein.


----------



## Bumble (17. Februar 2015)

audis2limo schrieb:


> ggf. noch etwas Brunox auf die Kette.



Lösch den Eintrag lieber wieder raus, solche sinnvollen Tipps kommen bei Einigen net so gut an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## titzy (17. Februar 2015)

Fat-Biker schrieb:


> Wie schaut´s bei euch aus mit Schutzblechen?
> Ich hab mir eben die SKS Grand D.A.D und Grand M.O.M angeschaut, bin mir aber nicht ganz Sicher, wie gut das auf ein FAT-Bike passt (SKS schweigt sich auf seiner Homepage zu den Abmessungen aus), hat von euch einer damit schon Erfahrungen gesammelt?



Ich zitier mich dazu einfach mal selber:


titzy schrieb:


> Ich fahre das Grand Mom hinten am Fatty.
> Bringt schon einiges und reicht meiner Meinung für 4". Wenns breiter wird, dann fängst du wahrscheinlich nur den "Mittelstrahl" ab.
> 
> So schauts mit den 4" Floaters auf einer 70er OnOne Felge von hinten aus:
> ...


----------



## winklem (17. Februar 2015)

Fat-Biker schrieb:


> Wie schaut´s bei euch aus mit Schutzblechen?
> Ich hab mir eben die SKS Grand D.A.D und Grand M.O.M angeschaut, bin mir aber nicht ganz Sicher, wie gut das auf ein FAT-Bike passt (SKS schweigt sich auf seiner Homepage zu den Abmessungen aus), hat von euch einer damit schon Erfahrungen gesammelt?


Ich habe beide. Das vordere ist OK, das hintere geht bei 4.0 gerade von der breite aber ist zu kurz, der Rucksack wird etwas schmutzig.


----------



## noam (18. Februar 2015)

Ründchen mitm Hündchen


----------



## Jaymano (18. Februar 2015)

Frage zum FELT Fatbike Double Dee 70 (schwarz).
1) Wie schwer ist das Bike komplett
2) Lässt sich hier leicht eine andere Bremse anbauen, die mechanische Bremse gefällt mir gar nicht.
3) Gibt es schon erfolgreiche Tuning Tipps und ggf. Bilder davon?


----------



## audis2limo (19. Februar 2015)

Hallo,

das DD70 hat andere Felgen (wohl ungelocht), keine Karbon-Teile. Rahmen ist gleich, nur schwarz lackiert. Eine andere Bremse kannst Du natürlich montieren. Schlecht ist es nicht, ist halt die Standartvariante. Einen Fehler machst Du damit sicherlich nicht.

Hier noch ein paar Daten:
-Alu Rahmen und Gabel
-Tektro Disc 160/180mm mechanisch
-Shimano Alivio Schaltwerk
-Shimano Deore Schalthebel
-Race Face 3-fach Kurbelgarnitur
-Schwalbe 4.0er Reifen
-Steckachsen (vorn 150mm, hinten 190mm)
-Aluminium Lenker und Sattelstütze
-80mm Felgen
-14,4kg


----------



## Turbo1 (19. Februar 2015)

Mein DD70 soll KW11 kommen. Wird dann gleich auf XT Schaltwerk,Hydraulische Bremsen,anderen Felgen(gelocht)+Rock Shox Bluto 100mm umgebaut. Alles machbar.

Hydraulische Bremsen+XT Schaltwerk kommen im Preis immer noch unter dem DD30.


----------



## Guemmer (19. Februar 2015)

Jaymano schrieb:


> Frage zum FELT Fatbike Double Dee 70 (schwarz).
> 1) Wie schwer ist das Bike komplett
> 2) Lässt sich hier leicht eine andere Bremse anbauen, die mechanische Bremse gefällt mir gar nicht.
> 3) Gibt es schon erfolgreiche Tuning Tipps und ggf. Bilder davon?



Habe mir vor 2 Wochen auch ein DD70 gegönnt. Bisher habe ich die Bremse auf eine Shimano Deore M615 umgebaut (hier im Bikemarkt für 90 DM mit Scheiben erstanden). Die Bluto Federgabel (100 mm) sollte heute ankommen. Nächsten Monat wird dann noch was an der Schaltung gemacht - vielleicht bau ich die Kurbel noch auf 2-fach um. Die Felgen bleiben bei mir erstmal.


----------



## Jaymano (19. Februar 2015)

Ich konnte es mal am Strand kurz testen.....


----------



## winklem (19. Februar 2015)

Und hier ein Bild unterhalb der Zugspitze


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (20. Februar 2015)

audis2limo schrieb:


> -14,4kg


 
Das Gewicht kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Ist ja das Gleiche wie beim DD30.

Eine andere Frage: wie messt ihr den Luftdruck? Benutze momentan den SKS Rennkompressor vom Rennrad, die Anzeige ist für den geringen Luftdruck aber eher weniger geeignet.

Hatte an eine digitalen Luftdruckmesser gedacht, z.B. den hier:

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...y_country=48&gclid=CPuF9YvI8MMCFSETwwodfA4AAw

Jmd. Erfahrung damit? Wie messt ihr den Luftdruck?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (20. Februar 2015)

Wobblin-Gobblin schrieb:


> Das Gewicht kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Ist ja das Gleiche wie beim DD30.
> 
> Eine andere Frage: wie messt ihr den Luftdruck? Benutze momentan den SKS Rennkompressor vom Rennrad, die Anzeige ist für den geringen Luftdruck aber eher weniger geeignet.
> 
> ...



Infos zum Luftdruck und dessen Messung findest du hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/luftdruck-pruefen.735616/#post-12463536


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (20. Februar 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Infos zum Luftdruck und dessen Messung findest du hier:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/luftdruck-pruefen.735616/#post-12463536


 
Perfekt, danke für die Info.

Werde mir also den SKS zulegen. Der Rennkompressor sollte auch fürs Fatbike langen....nachgemessen bzw. der Luftdruck angeglichen wird dann mit Hilfe des SKS


----------



## zoomer (20. Februar 2015)

Ich hab den auch und bin sehr zufrieden.
Mit einem Rennkompressor pumpt man sich halt zu Tode. Mehr als 2,5 Bar sind eh nicht gefordert,
darum eignen sich spezielle MTB Pumpen mit extra grossem Zylinder wesentlich besser.


----------



## Jaymano (20. Februar 2015)

und noch ein kurzes Video vom Felt Fatbike DD 70


----------



## MATaFIX (24. Februar 2015)

Felt DD30 im Bikepacking Trimm...


----------



## Jaymano (25. Februar 2015)

und noch ein kurzes Matsch Video


----------



## JC3 (25. Februar 2015)

maettu99 schrieb:


> Felt DD30 im Bikepacking Trimm...


Wo ging die Reise hin☺


----------



## zoomer (25. Februar 2015)

Sieht nach Iditarod aus.


----------



## MATaFIX (26. Februar 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Sieht nach Iditarod aus.



Nein, nein war nur ein Overnighter im Engadin. Bilderbericht folgt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Struggle (26. Februar 2015)

maettu99 schrieb:


> Felt DD30 im Bikepacking Trimm...



Ice Cream Truck in leichter Version


----------



## audis2limo (26. Februar 2015)

Super, welche Reifen sind montiert?


----------



## BigJohn (26. Februar 2015)

Steht da nicht Kenda oder Juggernaut (4.5) drauf? Ich kanns gerade nicht sehen, aber mein Gedächtnis sagt mir, dass es sich damit ziemlich sicher ist.


----------



## MATaFIX (26. Februar 2015)

audis2limo schrieb:


> Super, welche Reifen sind montiert?



Ja, genau...
Kenda Juggernaut Sport 26x4.5 Drahtversion 60tpi...
Kostet relativ wenig und schlägt sich ganz tapfer im Schnee. Ist aber etwas schwer...
http://fatbiking.ch/forum/topic/gewichte-fatbike-und-29-reifen/#post-495


----------



## Fabeymer (26. Februar 2015)

maettu99 schrieb:


> Felt DD30 im Bikepacking Trimm...




Tolles Rad, die Taschen vom Michael stehen ihm super!


----------



## JPS-Team (26. Februar 2015)

So die Warterei nährte sich bei mir auch dem Ende.

Ich wurde heute angerufen um mir mit zu teilen das mein DD30 
am Montag oder Dienstag bei mir eintreffen wird.
Endlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MATaFIX (27. Februar 2015)

So, ich hab mal ein Hinterrad mit Nextie 90mm Cabonfelge und Surly Lou 4.8 ans DD30 gebaut.
Falls jemand daran interessiert ist...ganz zu unterst.
http://fatbiking.ch/felt-double-double-30-vorstellung/


----------



## audis2limo (27. Februar 2015)

Ich hatte ja damals nur ne 80er Felge mit dem Surly Lou 4.8 testen können. Ich fand das schon knapp, mit der 90er noch knapper. Bist Du auch mal gefahren? Wie rollt sich´s denn?


----------



## Bumble (27. Februar 2015)

maettu99 schrieb:


> So, ich hab mal ein Hinterrad mit Nextie 90mm Cabonfelge und Surly Lou 4.8 ans DD30 gebaut.
> Falls jemand daran interessiert ist...ganz zu unterst.
> http://fatbiking.ch/felt-double-double-30-vorstellung/


Schalt mal bitte in die kleineren Gänge, kann mir nicht vorstellen dass das noch ohne Einschränkungen funktioniert.


----------



## MATaFIX (27. Februar 2015)

Ihr seid mir jetzt aber auch Pessimisten! 

Der LOU 4.8 auf der Nextie ist "nur" 7mm breiter als der Juggernaut 4.5 auf der Standardfelge. Die Kette geht im kleinsten Gang locker vorbei. Beim Juggi war da ja fast 1cm Platz. Wie es sich fährt, kann ich aber leider nicht berichten, da das Nextierad ein 1x11 Setup hat. Umbauen maaag ich net. Da müsst ihr schon warten, bis das MATaFIX Titan Fatty fertig ist.


----------



## Guemmer (27. Februar 2015)

So, drin ist die Kollegin. Alles in alles ohne Probleme in ca. 45 min. Sorry, Fotos sind nicht schön aber zweckmäßig...


----------



## Blechtreiber (1. März 2015)

Jaymano schrieb:


> und noch ein kurzes Matsch Video



Darf man fragen, wie groß du bist und welche Schrittlänge du hast?
Schwanke bei 1,75/SL 80 zwischen S und M.


----------



## Jaymano (1. März 2015)

1,74m / Schrittlänge 80 cm.
Größe M ist mir ehr ein wenig zu groß, es geht aber einigermaßen. Muss den Sattel ganz runter machen. Gr. S konnte ich nicht testen, ist aber wahrscheinlich die bessere Größe. Bei Canyon habe ich z.B. immer Rahmengröße S.


----------



## hw_doc (2. März 2015)

Blechtreiber schrieb:


> Darf man fragen, wie groß du bist und welche Schrittlänge du hast?
> Schwanke bei 1,75/SL 80 zwischen S und M.



Klare Empfehlung an dich für ein S! Das Oberrohr ist mal echt lang.
Bin 1,85/86 und habe ein M, könnte gerne auch etwas kompakter sein...



Guemmer schrieb:


> So, drin ist die Kollegin. Alles in alles ohne Probleme in ca. 45 min. Sorry, Fotos sind nicht schön aber zweckmäßig...
> Anhang anzeigen 364137Anhang anzeigen 364138



Könntest Du bitte mal ein Bild vom Rad seitlich mit der Bluto machen und Deine Fahreindrücke schildern?
Die 100er scheint mir auf dem Papier doch ein gutes Stück zu lang...


----------



## winklem (2. März 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Klare Empfehlung an dich für ein S! Das Oberrohr ist mal echt lang.
> Bin 1,85/86 und habe ein M, könnte gerne auch etwas kompakter sein...
> 
> 
> ...



Bin 1,80/80 und fahre M, musste aber eine 420er KS Stütze installieren, da die 385er zu kurz ist.
Das Oberrohr ist recht lang für mich, aber das Sattelrohr dafür etwas kürzer.
Bei S wird das Sattelrohr nochmals um über 6 cm kürzer.
Die Empfehlung liegt irgendwo bei 18", das M ist 18,5"
http://www.feltbicycles.com/Germany/Single-Nav/Inside-Felt/Resources/Bike-Sizing.aspx
Das S ist ein 16".
Hier sieht man es ganz gut.
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/felt-mtb-double-double-30-231487

Ich habe mich schon gefragt ist das eine 120er, kommt optisch ganz schön lang raus.


----------



## JPS-Team (2. März 2015)

S

sandRound DD30
M

Sladdi DD30
Wobblin-Gobblin DD30
Lenne DD30
noam DD30
winklem DD30
MCFW DD70
AudiS2Limo DD30
hw_doc DD30
Fearrider DD30
L

Maettu99 DD30
Smart_Sam DD30
piazza DD30
JPS-Team DD30


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guemmer (2. März 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Könntest Du bitte mal ein Bild vom Rad seitlich mit der Bluto machen und Deine Fahreindrücke schildern?
> Die 100er scheint mir auf dem Papier doch ein gutes Stück zu lang...



Foto habe gerade keins zur Hand - messtechnisch von Mitte der Steckachse bis zum Gabelschaft siehst aber so aus:

Starrgabel von Felt: ca. 470 mm
Bluto: ca. 510 mm

Bei 25 % SAG (also ca. 25 mm) ergibt das eine Differenz von ca. 15 mm. Ich denke dies ist noch vertretbar.
Falls nicht bietet sich als Lösung die 80 mm Bluto an, da müsste die Sache 0 auf 0 aufgehen.


----------



## Blechtreiber (2. März 2015)

@Jaymano, @hw_doc, @winklem

Danke für Eure Größenempfehlungen. Wenn man ein Bike nicht probefahren kann, ist die Entscheidung immer schwierig. Am 29'er On One Inbred fahre ich einen 18 Zoll Rahmen und bin zufrieden, allerdings ist der Rahmen insgesamt kleiner und das Oberrohr tiefer angesetzt. Beim Felt DD sieht das nochmal anders aus, und die Überstandshöhe spielt m.Mn. nach bei einem Bike, was vorwiegend im Winter benutzt werden wird, eine doch etwas größere Rolle (da man doch öfters mal unfreiwillig absteigen muss ).
Ich denke auch, mit einer S werde ich besser klar kommen. Nur die Sattelstütze wird zu kurz sein, da bei Gr.S nur eine 350er verbaut ist. Aber da findet sich sicher was passendes, ohne Versatz wäre sowieso besser.

Noch eine kurze Frage an die DD70 Besitzer:
Wie machen sich die verbauten preiswerten Komponenten in der Praxis? Ist ein Tausch der Bremse und der Schaltung zwingend notwendig? Fahre sonst die sorglose Avid BB7, was mir absolut ausreicht. Das große Kettenblatt an der Kurbel wird auch sofort gehen müssen, ist am Fatbike völlig unnötig, 2-fach wie am DD30 langt völlig und spart Gewicht.

Na mal sehen, kommt Zeit, kommt Fatbike! (momentan gibt es ja noch alle Größen vom DD70)


----------



## JC3 (2. März 2015)

Kann mir jemand sagen was eine ks Stütze ist


----------



## BigJohn (2. März 2015)

JC3 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen was eine ks Stütze ist


Kind Shock. Eine Vario-Stütze.


----------



## Jaymano (3. März 2015)

Blechtreiber schrieb:


> @Jaymano, @hw_doc, @winklem
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bremse würde ich schon tauschen, die mechanische find ich ziemlich unsicher und schwach.


----------



## MATaFIX (3. März 2015)

So, nach spannenden fünf Wochen mit dem Felt DD30 endet unsere Beziehung wieder. Es war eine tolle Zeit, aber nun bekommt das DD einen neuen Besitzer. Ich bleibe mit einem lachenden und einem weinenden Auge zurück. Das lachende Auge, weil nun mein ursprüngliches Fatbike-Projekt endlich abgeschlossen ist. Das weinende Auge, weil ich das etwas uncharmant als Übergangsfatty angeschaffte DD30 ziemlich lieb gewonnen habe. Hat es mich doch auf einigen tollen Touren begleitet.

Ich hoffe nun, der neue Besitzer hat auch so viel Spass mit dem Bike...






















Euch allen wünsch ich natürlich nur das Beste und viele "happy fatbiking trails"


----------



## MCFW (3. März 2015)

ein Kollege hat heute endlich sein DD70 bekommen und dabei bemerkt, dass im unterschied zu meinem Bike, an der Gabel aussen drei Schraubgewinde je Seite sind.

Hat Die sonst noch jemand an seinem DD ?


----------



## BigJohn (3. März 2015)

Das wird vermutlich eine Änderung von der ersten zur zweiten charge sein


----------



## hw_doc (3. März 2015)

winklem schrieb:


> Bin 1,80/80 und fahre M, musste aber eine 420er KS Stütze installieren, da die 385er zu kurz ist...



Ernsthaft jetzt? Bei meiner SL ist die Stütze rund 22 cm draußen - zzgl. Sattelaufnahme.



Blechtreiber schrieb:


> @Jaymano, @hw_doc, @winklem
> 
> Danke für Eure Größenempfehlungen. Wenn man ein Bike nicht probefahren kann, ist die Entscheidung immer schwierig. Am 29'er On One Inbred fahre ich einen 18 Zoll Rahmen und bin zufrieden, allerdings ist der Rahmen insgesamt kleiner und das Oberrohr tiefer angesetzt. Beim Felt DD sieht das nochmal anders aus, und die Überstandshöhe spielt m.Mn. nach bei einem Bike, was vorwiegend im Winter benutzt werden wird, eine doch etwas größere Rolle (da man doch öfters mal unfreiwillig absteigen muss ).
> Ich denke auch, mit einer S werde ich besser klar kommen. Nur die Sattelstütze wird zu kurz sein, da bei Gr.S nur eine 350er verbaut ist. Aber da findet sich sicher was passendes, ohne Versatz wäre sowieso besser.
> ...



Bleib beim S und gut ist.
Bzgl. Stütze hatte ich hier zum DD30 schon mal nen Tipp hinterlassen, wie man den Sattel etwas weiter nach vorne bekommt. So lange Du sie weit genug raus bekommst... Vllt. findet sich ja hier jemand, der seine Originalstütze vom M oder L verkauft - die ist schon nicht schlecht und flext ein wenig.

Ich habe selbst eine BB5 am Crosser und bin mal ein Mukluk mit BB7 (nehmen sich ja nix) probegefahren: Im Gelände hat der Fahrer so einer Bremse am MTB deutlich früher Ermüdungserscheinungen, da die Hebelkräfte einfach höher sind. Am Crosser dagegen eine Wohltat für mich im Vergleich zu Cantis, aber da gibts eh weniger Reibung durch die schmalen Reifen...
Die Schaltung des DD70 funktioniert sicherlich einfach vor sich hin, aber wegen des Gewichts würd ich da bei der Fahrzeugklasse nicht anfangen, nen Kettenblatt abzubauen. Da kannst Du auch von Deinem Landrover das Ersatzrad abbauen und hoffen, dass er damit nen Liter weniger verbraucht, weil er so weniger wiegt und vielleicht auch der CW-Wert besser ist.

Kurzum: Wenn Du jetzt schnell ein Felt haben willst, besorg Dir ein DD70 in S, teste Stütze und die Bremsen und bau Dir ggf. ein paar preiswerte Deore oder SLX dran, auch die megabliigen DB1 von Avid funktionieren an meinem Farley ziemlich gut. Auch da hilft der Bikemarkt sicherlich weiter.



MCFW schrieb:


> ein Kollege hat heute endlich sein DD70 bekommen und dabei bemerkt, dass im unterschied zu meinem Bike, an der Gabel aussen drei Schraubgewinde je Seite sind.
> 
> Hat Die sonst noch jemand an seinem DD ?



Nanu! Das war bei den ersten DD30-Bildern so, wurde aber geändert. Optisch die weniger elegante Lösung, dafür sollten aber auch die Anything Cages passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## winklem (4. März 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Ernsthaft jetzt? Bei meiner SL ist die Stütze rund 22 cm draußen - zzgl. Sattelaufnahme.
> 
> Vllt. findet sich ja hier jemand, der seine Originalstütze vom M oder L verkauft - die ist schon nicht schlecht und flext ein wenig.



Die KS Stütze muss mind. 12 cm Einstecktiefe haben, daher.

Meine Orginalstütze liegt mit Sattel im Keller.


----------



## voxxxom (4. März 2015)

MCFW schrieb:


> ein Kollege hat heute endlich sein DD70 bekommen und dabei bemerkt, dass im unterschied zu meinem Bike, an der Gabel aussen drei Schraubgewinde je Seite sind.
> 
> Hat Die sonst noch jemand an seinem DD ?



So Leute, der Tag ist gerettet, seit 8:08 Uhr bin ich stolzer Besitzer eines DD30 in Größe L  

Und wie von MCFW schon gezeigt, hat die 2. Charge diese 3 Schrauben in der Gabel auf beiden Seiten  für mich ein großer Vorteil. Da hat sich das lange Warten doch gelohnt 

Hier ein kleiner Vorgeschmack frisch aus dem Karton.... Mehr gibt's bei Gelegenheit


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (4. März 2015)

voxxxom schrieb:


> So Leute, der Tag ist gerettet, seit 8:08 Uhr bin ich stolzer Besitzer eines DD30 in Größe L
> 
> Und wie von MCFW schon gezeigt, hat die 2. Charge diese 3 Schrauben in der Gabel auf beiden Seiten  für mich ein großer Vorteil. Da hat sich das lange Warten doch gelohnt
> 
> Hier ein kleiner Vorgeschmack frisch aus dem Karton.... Mehr gibt's bei Gelegenheit


 
Oha, und hat das gute Stück trotzdem noch 'normale' Schrauben für den Flaschenhalter?!


----------



## voxxxom (4. März 2015)

Wobblin-Gobblin schrieb:


> Oha, und hat das gute Stück trotzdem noch 'normale' Schrauben für den Flaschenhalter?!



Jap, hat es, wie gehabt am Unterrohr und am Sitzrohr mit Platz für 2 Flaschen.


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (4. März 2015)

voxxxom schrieb:


> Jap, hat es, wie gehabt am Unterrohr und am Sitzrohr mit Platz für 2 Flaschen.


 
Danke!
Mich würde mal interessieren, ob die Bikes ansonsten identisch sind oder noch weitere Details geändert wurden.

*Edit*

Oder die haben aufgrund der hohen Nachfrage schnell die Gabeln der Prototypen verbaut, um den Bedarf zu decken


----------



## voxxxom (5. März 2015)

Wobblin-Gobblin schrieb:


> Danke!
> Mich würde mal interessieren, ob die Bikes ansonsten identisch sind oder noch weitere Details geändert wurden.
> 
> *Edit*
> ...



Also ich habe keinen weiteren Unterschied feststellen können. Alle Komponenten sind gleich. (Habe kein "altes" zum Vergleich deswegen alle Angaben ohne Gewähr )
Und es sind zum Glück auch keine Prototyp-Gabeln, denn diese haben die Anycage-Befestigung an der Vorderseite der Gabel, bei der 2. Charge sind sie an der hinteren Seite. 

Erster kleiner Fahreindruck ist super mega hammer genial


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (5. März 2015)

Dein Ersteinschätzung kann ich nur voll und ganz nachvollziehen. Fahre ein M der 1. Charge und bin total begeistert. Das Dicke hat gerade eben die 400 KM überschritten. Fährt sich tippitoppi...


----------



## hw_doc (5. März 2015)

So, mal zwischenzeitlich ein Bild von mir:





Hab bislang eine preiswerte XLC-Stütze verbaut, der RaceFace Respond-Vorbau war noch übrig.
Das Ledersofa ist erst mal nur zum Test verbaut.


----------



## voxxxom (5. März 2015)

Der Vollständigkeit halber mal meinen Namen ergänzt: 

S

sandRound DD30
M

Sladdi DD30
Wobblin-Gobblin DD30
Lenne DD30
noam DD30
winklem DD30
MCFW DD70
AudiS2Limo DD30
hw_doc DD30
Fearrider DD30
L

Maettu99 DD30
Smart_Sam DD30
piazza DD30
JPS-Team DD30
voxxxom DD30


----------



## Turbo1 (6. März 2015)

anbei mal ein Foto vom meinem umgebauten DD70.


----------



## winklem (6. März 2015)

Ich habe mir heute auch mal eine Rockshox-Federgabel-Bluto-RL-SA-100-mm bestellt
Gibt es gerade für 419EUR beim Stadler und dann noch den Gutschein aus der Bike "Maerz2015" eingegeben macht incl. Versand *408,35 EUR*, dafür kann man das schon kaufen.
https://shop.zweirad-stadler.de/Fah...n/Rockshox-Federgabel-Bluto-RL-SA-100-mm.html


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (6. März 2015)

winklem schrieb:


> Ich habe mir heute auch mal eine Rockshox-Federgabel-Bluto-RL-SA-100-mm bestellt
> Gibt es gerade für 419EUR beim Stadler und dann noch den Gutschein aus der Bike "Maerz2015" eingegeben macht incl. Versand *408,35 EUR*, dafür kann man das schon kaufen.
> https://shop.zweirad-stadler.de/Fah...n/Rockshox-Federgabel-Bluto-RL-SA-100-mm.html


 Danke für den Hinweis.

In einem anderen Beitrag hier im Forum wird über die Bluto disskutiert....die Berichte sind nicht immer positiv. Würde mir auch gerne ne Federgabel zulegen, werde aber noch warten, bis andere Hersteller 'nachziehen'.


----------



## Jaymano (6. März 2015)

DD30 und DD 70


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (6. März 2015)

Jaymano schrieb:


> DD30 und DD 70


Das ist doch Mülheim-Kärlich auf der anderen Seite...dann seid ihr in Neuwied...komme aus Kruft und arbeite in Urmitz..


----------



## Jaymano (6. März 2015)

Ja... ! www.brexbachgemsen.de 
Mitfahrer willkommen !!!!!!  
Wir fahren aber eigentlich mehr im Wald ;-)


----------



## Blechtreiber (8. März 2015)

Blechtreiber schrieb:


> Darf man fragen, wie groß du bist und welche Schrittlänge du hast?
> Schwanke bei 1,75/SL 80 zwischen S und M.



Wollte noch mal kurze Rückmeldung geben, für welche Größe ich mich entschieden habe.
Nach einem informativen Telefonat mit Herrn Schneider von Mr-Ride fiel die Entscheidung zugunsten der Gr.S. Er meinte, bei überwiegendem Einsatz im Gelände wäre ich mit der S gut unterwegs. Somit wurde eure Einschätzung auch von Händlerseite bestätigt.

Das Bike wurde umgehend bestellt, welches auch folgenden Hintergrund hat:
Die Firma Felt erhöht zum 15.März die Preise, die beiden Fatbikes werden jeweils 150 Euro teurer. Dies sind die direkten Auswirkungen des schwachen Euros und des wieder erstarkten Dollars, Felt ist ja nun mal eine US-Marke.
Also, wenn noch jemand am überlegen ist, sollte nicht mehr zu lange gewartet werden, preiswerter wie jetzt wird's ein Felt-Fatbike nicht mehr geben.

Jedenfalls bin ich jetzt sehr gespannt auf das Bike, welches bis zum nächsten Wochenende bei mir sein sollte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falagar (8. März 2015)

Hallo,

habe mir schon im Januar ein DD30 in M gekauft, konnte aber erst heute eine erste Tour unternehmen.
Hatte leider schon nach 10 km einen Platten.

Hat vielleicht jemand von euch einen Tipp, welchen Ersatzschlauch ich nehmen könnte, weil einen Fatbikeschlauch zu flicken ist doch eine ziemliche fummelei.

Trotzdem hat es eine Menge Spass gemacht mit dem Dicken zu fahren war selbst überrascht, wie schnell man mit dem Fatbike fahren kann.


----------



## JC3 (9. März 2015)

Falagar schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe mir schon im Januar ein DD30 in M gekauft, konnte aber erst heute eine erste Tour unternehmen.
> Hatte leider schon nach 10 km einen Platten.
> ...


Der Schwalbe 13J passt hat allerdings ein SV Ventil.


----------



## sandRound (9. März 2015)

JC3 schrieb:


> Der Schwalbe 13J passt hat allerdings ein SV Ventil.



ich hab die Schwalbe 13 F an meinem DD30 montiert.
die sind gut 200g pro Schlauch leichter als die 13 J. Bis jetzt ohne probleme.

wenn du einen Schlauch mit SV Ventil verwenden willst, würde ich dir auf jeden fall noch eine ventilloch reduzierung empfehlen:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Mavic/Ventillochreduzierhuelse-10-Stueck-p11627/


----------



## Falagar (9. März 2015)

Erstmal Danke für die Tipps .

@ sandRound, hatte zu den 13F auch schon etwas gelesen, aber wie ist das mit der Reifenbreite .
Werden die beim afpumpen mit den 13F genauso breit wie mit den 13J ?
Die 13F sind ja lt. Schwalbe nur bis zu einer Breite von 3,0 empfohlen.


----------



## bikerchris87 (9. März 2015)

Seit gestern darf ich ein DD30 mein eigen nennen. Habs mir von privat besorgt. Schickes Teil! Warum hab ich es mir zugelegt? Will etwas umkompliziertes fürn Winter, ohne Gabel und Dämpfer und diverse Lager die kaputt gehen können. Deshalb soll es mein Alltags und Arbeitsfully ersetzen. Für Trails und Park hab ich dann noch entsprechend andere Bikes. Bin schon wahnsinnig gespannt auf die erste Tour, bin vorhin mal ein paar Meter vorm Haus gerollt, die Sitzposition ist perfekt und es fährt sich sehr gut! 
Grüße aus dem Altmühltal


----------



## sandRound (9. März 2015)

Falagar schrieb:


> Erstmal Danke für die Tipps .
> 
> @ sandRound, hatte zu den 13F auch schon etwas gelesen, aber wie ist das mit der Reifenbreite .
> Werden die beim afpumpen mit den 13F genauso breit wie mit den 13J ?
> Die 13F sind ja lt. Schwalbe nur bis zu einer Breite von 3,0 empfohlen.



also mit den 4" schwalbe JJ Reifen konnte ich keinen unerschied feststellen.
Die schläuche passen sich ja dem reifen an. nicht umgekehrt...
mit den 4.8" reifen funktionieren die 13 F aber angeblich nicht mehr!


----------



## audis2limo (9. März 2015)

Mal ne Frage, wer hat von Euch andere Griffe montiert?


----------



## Riffer (9. März 2015)

Wenn jemand nach ein paar Metern einen Patschen hat, würde ich nicht ausgerechnet 13F empfehlen - nur so also Tip, um weiteren Ärger zu ersparen...


----------



## hw_doc (9. März 2015)

Falagar schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe mir schon im Januar ein DD30 in M gekauft, konnte aber erst heute eine erste Tour unternehmen.
> Hatte leider schon nach 10 km einen Platten.
> ...



Rein interessehalber: Was haben Felt denn verbaut?



audis2limo schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, wer hat von Euch andere Griffe montiert?



Noch nicht, aber die Seriengriffe sind recht dünn und dabei hart, für mich kaum länger ohne Handschuhe zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## winklem (9. März 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Rein interessehalber: Was haben Felt denn verbaut?



Maxxis 450gr. Autoventil


----------



## Lenne-Blade (9. März 2015)

Mir waren die originalen Griffe auch zu dünn. 
Habe gegen Race Face getauscht 
Zwar keine Nahaufnahme


----------



## ThomasMD (10. März 2015)

Hallo in die Runde  Nach ewigem warten (seit Dezember) ist nun mein DD30 Größe L endlich auch seit einer Woche bei mir. Bin begeistert.

Andere Griffe und Pedale waren das Erste was gewechselt wurde. Griffe Ergon GA2 natürlich in blau. Pedale Azonic schwarz mit blauen Pins. Habe jetzt noch Lenker, Sattelstütze und Schnellspanner von Azonic aus Alu bestellt. Irgendwie vertraue ich Carbon nicht. Und die Stütze ist eh schon defekt. ;-)


----------



## JC3 (11. März 2015)

Hi kann mir jemand sagen was für einen Durchmesser die Sattelstütze hat.


----------



## winklem (11. März 2015)

30,9mm


----------



## JC3 (11. März 2015)

winklem schrieb:


> 30,9mm


Supi Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zackbum (11. März 2015)

Kleines Video für alle die es Interessiert: 




grüße Zackbum


----------



## winklem (12. März 2015)

Zackbum schrieb:


> Kleines Video für alle die es Interessiert:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In welcher Gegend ist den das?


----------



## winklem (12. März 2015)

winklem schrieb:


> Ich habe mir heute auch mal eine Rockshox-Federgabel-Bluto-RL-SA-100-mm bestellt
> Gibt es gerade für 419EUR beim Stadler und dann noch den Gutschein aus der Bike "Maerz2015" eingegeben macht incl. Versand *408,35 EUR*, dafür kann man das schon kaufen.
> https://shop.zweirad-stadler.de/Fah...n/Rockshox-Federgabel-Bluto-RL-SA-100-mm.html



So die Bluto ist sein gestern eingbaut und das Bike nun genau um 500gr schwerer.
Geht ja.
Mit XT Pedalen+ Kleinteilen und absenkbarer KS Sattelstütze 15,5KG


----------



## Zackbum (12. März 2015)

winklem schrieb:


> In welcher Gegend ist den das?


Das ist zwischen Triberg und Hornberg, mitten im Schwarzwald  Sehr zu empfehlen


----------



## shibby68 (12. März 2015)

Moin liebe Leute, 

bei 1,86m Körpergröße M oder L?


----------



## Zackbum (12. März 2015)

Ich war gestern bei ca. 180cm auf L unterwegs und mir war es einen Tick zu lang...


----------



## shibby68 (12. März 2015)

die befürchtung hab ich bei mir auch.
mal davon ab ist mit verstellbarer sattelstütze das sitzrohr bei L auch grenzwertig lang oder misst Felt irgendwie anders?


----------



## Zackbum (12. März 2015)

Also bei meiner Schrittlänge von ca. +-90cm war der Sattelauszug ca. 20cm 
siehe auf folgendem Bild:



Ich hatte das Teil nur geliehen, falls ich es kaufe wird es sicher M.


----------



## BigJohn (12. März 2015)

Das Sitzrohr ist allgemein sehr lang für ein Fatbike, das Wintereinsatz sehen soll.


----------



## winklem (12. März 2015)

Das L ist ein 21" Bike und M 18,5"
http://www.feltbicycles.com/Germany/2015/Bikes/mountain/fat-bike/Double-Dee-30.aspx

Hier der Test.
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/mountainbikes/test-felt-double-dee-30.1315706.2.htm

Steiler Lenkwinkel und langes Oberrohr, welches ich so bestätigen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (12. März 2015)

danke für den link,kannte ich noch gar nicht.
wie groß bist du denn und welche rahmengröße fährst du?


----------



## winklem (12. März 2015)

1,80cm Size M/ 18,5" steht auf dem Rahmen


----------



## Turbo1 (12. März 2015)

Also ich bin 1,84m und für mein empfinden ist Größe L ideal. 
Bin hauptsächlich RR-Fahrer und kenne eine gestreckte Sitzposition ganz gut.
Beim Felt finde ich sie für mich ideal.


----------



## shibby68 (13. März 2015)

@Turbo1 danke dir. Fährst du mit verstellbarer Sattelstütze? Hänge bei der Größe komplett zwischen M und L und für den Traileinsatz mit verstellbarer Stütze tendiere ich gerade trotz 1,86 zum M. 
Schwere Entscheidung weil man die auch nicht mal eben korrigieren kann.


----------



## winklem (13. März 2015)

Mathematisch betrachtet liegen zwischen dem M 18,5" und L 21" eben 6,35cm


----------



## BigJohn (13. März 2015)

Vergesst bei eurer Wahl nicht das Steuerrohr, das ist ziemlich kurz. Wenn ihr die kleinere Rahmengröße wählt, könnte das zu einer heftigen Sattelüberhöhung führer. Außer ihr wollt so ein Geschwür mit Spacerturm und keiner mag Spacertürme.


----------



## Turbo1 (13. März 2015)

So ist es.Überhöhte Sattelposition finde ich unangenehm zu fahren.
Bei mir ist noch die original Sattelstütze am Bike.


----------



## voxxxom (13. März 2015)

audis2limo schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, wer hat von Euch andere Griffe montiert?



Ja, habe ich.
Bin schon vor längerem bei Ergon Griffen hägengeblieben, im Fall vom DD30 sind es die Ergon GA2 in purple.
Auch an meinen beiden anderen Bikes sind es Ergon, allerdings GA1 Evo.
Grip auch bei Nässe top ob mit oder ohne Handschuhe und die Dämpfung finde ich sehr angenehm, habe absolut nichts auszusetzen  Der Preis ist für viele Leute ja immer so hoch, aber ich finde ihn okay, die Griffe halten seeeeeeehr lange, da habe ich schon andere 30€ Griffe gesehen die nach einem halben Jahr in die Tonne wanderten...

Hier mal meine aktuelle Evolutionsstufe, mache mal auf der nächsten Tour paar Bilder mit vernünftiger Knipse und stelle sie in ein Album  (komme aufgrund von Arbeit, Uni, Erkältung und daraus resultierender Unlust nur wenig zum Fahren  ):


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (13. März 2015)

Turbo1 schrieb:


> Also ich bin 1,84m und für mein empfinden ist Größe L ideal.
> Bin hauptsächlich RR-Fahrer und kenne eine gestreckte Sitzposition ganz gut.
> Beim Felt finde ich sie für mich ideal.


Bin 1,78 und habe eine Sl von 80 cm. M passt top. Gestreckt finde ich top, da ich viel Rennrad fahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (13. März 2015)

voxxxom schrieb:


> Ja, habe ich.
> Bin schon vor längerem bei Ergon Griffen hägengeblieben, im Fall vom DD30 sind es die Ergon GA2 in purple.
> Auch an meinen beiden anderen Bikes sind es Ergon, allerdings GA1 Evo.
> Grip auch bei Nässe top ob mit oder ohne Handschuhe und die Dämpfung finde ich sehr angenehm, habe absolut nichts auszusetzen  Der Preis ist für viele Leute ja immer so hoch, aber ich finde ihn okay, die Griffe halten seeeeeeehr lange, da habe ich schon andere 30€ Griffe gesehen die nach einem halben Jahr in die Tonne wanderten...
> ...


Sehr geil, wie hast du die Parts 'eingefärbt'?


----------



## voxxxom (13. März 2015)

Wobblin-Gobblin schrieb:


> Sehr geil, wie hast du die Parts 'eingefärbt'?



Pedale sind Hope F20 in purple, Sattelklemme ebenso von Hope, Griffe Ergon GA2
die schrauben im rahmen habe ich in purple eloxiert bestellt genau wie die Ventilkappen.
Bremsscheiben sind Shimano XT in 203/180mm
Man nehme eine Rolle Klebeband, eine Dose Grundierung, eine Dose schönes Purple, ein paar Bierchen und legt los 
Die langzeiterfahrung wird zeigen wie sich die Farbe bei hitze verhält, auf der ersten Fahrt, trotz aggressiven einbrems-bremsungen sieht/fühlt man keine veränderung.
scheint so, dass die ICETECH scheiben einen guten job erledigen.....


----------



## glatzm (13. März 2015)

Hab heute auch noch eins ergattert


----------



## shibby68 (13. März 2015)

glückwunsch. wo gekauft und welche rahmengröße/körpergröße?


----------



## mikeonbike (13. März 2015)

glatzm schrieb:


> Hab heute auch noch eins ergattert



schön,... und interessant. da scheinen unterschiedliche gabeln unterwegs zu sein. welche mit ösen für gepäckträger, andere ohne...


----------



## glatzm (13. März 2015)

Gekauft bei Fahrrad Kalker Ludwigshafen, Gr. M bei 178cm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (13. März 2015)

danke dir für die info. ist die sattelhöhe für dich schon passend eingestellt?
dann brauche ich wohl doch ein L


----------



## Turbo1 (13. März 2015)

Gestern erste Runde gedreht. Einfach geil.....!!!
Spaß ohne Ende.


----------



## Turbo1 (13. März 2015)

Gestern erste Runde gedreht. Einfach geil.....!!!
Spaß ohne Ende.


----------



## glatzm (13. März 2015)

shibby68 schrieb:


> danke dir für die info. ist die sattelhöhe für dich schon passend eingestellt?
> dann brauche ich wohl doch ein L


Jupp, Sattelhöhe Mitte Tretlager oberkante Sattel 75 cm.


----------



## JC3 (13. März 2015)

voxxxom schrieb:


> Ja, habe ich.
> Bin schon vor längerem bei Ergon Griffen hägengeblieben, im Fall vom DD30 sind es die Ergon GA2 in purple.
> Auch an meinen beiden anderen Bikes sind es Ergon, allerdings GA1 Evo.
> Grip auch bei Nässe top ob mit oder ohne Handschuhe und die Dämpfung finde ich sehr angenehm, habe absolut nichts auszusetzen  Der Preis ist für viele Leute ja immer so hoch, aber ich finde ihn okay, die Griffe halten seeeeeeehr lange, da habe ich schon andere 30€ Griffe gesehen die nach einem halben Jahr in die Tonne wanderten...
> ...



Kannst du mir sagen was für einen Durchmesser die Sattelklemme hat


----------



## voxxxom (13. März 2015)

JC3 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir sagen was für einen Durchmesser die Sattelklemme hat



Ja, das kann ich. 
Es sind 34.9mm Durchmesser


----------



## JC3 (14. März 2015)

voxxxom schrieb:


> Ja, das kann ich.
> Es sind 34.9mm Durchmesser


Vielen Dank.
Ich habe gelesen das man die Carbonsattelstütze nicht fester wie 5Nm festziehen soll.
Wie misst man das bei einem Schnellspanner?
Bin ein bischen ängstlich, habe noch nie was mit Carbon am Bike zutun gehabt.


----------



## mikeonbike (14. März 2015)

JC3 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank.
> Ich habe gelesen das man die Carbonsattelstütze nicht fester wie 5Nm festziehen soll.
> Wie misst man das bei einem Schnellspanner?
> Bin ein bischen ängstlich, habe noch nie was mit Carbon am Bike zutun gehabt.



nix schnellspanner, sondern drehmomentschlüssel ...


----------



## hw_doc (14. März 2015)

JC3 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank.
> Ich habe gelesen das man die Carbonsattelstütze nicht fester wie 5Nm festziehen soll.
> Wie misst man das bei einem Schnellspanner?
> Bin ein bischen ängstlich, habe noch nie was mit Carbon am Bike zutun gehabt.



Besorg Dir Carbon-Montagepaste. Ist nicht teuer, erhöht aber die Reibung zwischen den Materialien ein wenig und damit muss man nicht mehr alles so fest anziehen.

Einige Schnellspanner kann man per Schlüssel "nachspannen", da könnte man entsprechend ansetzen...


----------



## JPS-Team (14. März 2015)

shibby68 schrieb:


> danke dir für die info. ist die sattelhöhe für dich schon passend eingestellt?
> dann brauche ich wohl doch ein L


 
Ob Du ein S, M, oder L kaufst hat nichts damit zu tun ob Du die Sattelstütze mehr oder weniger ausfahren musst. Die Höhe der Sattelbefestigung ist immer gleich.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (15. März 2015)

^


----------



## Bumble (15. März 2015)

^
^


----------



## shibby68 (15. März 2015)

Bitte mal erläutern, das ist mir zu hoch


----------



## Fat-Biker (15. März 2015)

So, ich habe nun endlich das blaue Felgenband geliefert bekommen
sieht echt schick aus!


----------



## shibby68 (15. März 2015)

Sieht gut aus. Der erste Hilfe Koffer ist top


----------



## Fat-Biker (15. März 2015)

Dafür hab ich gerade noch einen Flachmann bestellt 
(für den Winter)


shibby68 schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus. Der erste Hilfe Koffer ist top


----------



## M1artin (16. März 2015)

Guten Tag. 

Ich suche auch seit Tagen nach einen verfügbaren FatBike . Leider musste ich feststellen das sowas bald Unmöglichkeit ist.
Kann mir jemand sagen wie die Rahmen des DD 30 ausfallen? Ein L Rahmen wäre verfügbar bin allerdings 1,92 m groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 90 cm. 

Gruß Martin


----------



## neonel (16. März 2015)

Hi Martin,

bei 1,92 sollte der L Rahmen (21", 533mm) doch genau richtig sein. M=18,5"=470mm fänd ich bei meinen 1,90m knapp zu kurz, selbst bei traillastiger Fahrweise. Das Oberrohr beim DD ist vergleichsweise lang, dafür der Vorbau mittel bis kurz. XL gibt es beim DD nicht. Ähnlich wie bei Bekleidung entspricht die amerikanische L ungefähr einer europäischen XL.

Manuel


----------



## MATaFIX (16. März 2015)

Stimme ich zu. Ich bin 1.84m und hatte ein DD in "L". War eher zu gross.
Bei deiner Grösse müsste das gut passen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M1artin (16. März 2015)

Hey

Danke für die schnelle Antworten. Habe soeben eins bestellt da der Händler aber noch ein fatboy specialized hätte habe ich nun das genommen .
Gruß Martin


----------



## Fearrider (17. März 2015)

Fat-Biker schrieb:


> So, ich habe nun endlich das blaue Felgenband geliefert bekommen
> sieht echt schick aus!Anhang anzeigen 369453 Anhang anzeigen 369455


 
@Fat-Biker Welches Felgenband ist das genau?

Kannste nochwas zu diesem genialen Erste-Hilfe-Koffer plus Halter erzählen?


----------



## Fat-Biker (17. März 2015)

Fearrider schrieb:


> @Fat-Biker Welches Felgenband ist das genau?
> 
> Kannste nochwas zu diesem genialen Erste-Hilfe-Koffer plus Halter erzählen?


Hallo Fearrider,
das Felgenband ist von Surly, das gibt es auch in verschiedenen breiten.
Der Erste-Hilfe-Koffer ist natürlich ein Gagg. Die Dose hab ich in E-Bay gekauft, der Halter ist meine Eigenentwicklung und auf meiner Homepage: www.durst-bremse.de zu beziehen. Dass alle meine Bikes einen DB bekommen ist da Ehrensache! Da das Fat Bike ja schon 2 Flaschenhalter hab ich mir halt was neues Einfallen lassen
Die Alu Dose habe ich innen noch verstärkt (siehe Foto).


----------



## BigJohn (17. März 2015)

Hat außer mir keiner Bedenken wegen dem langen Hebel an der Bremsaufnahme? Da braucht man sich doch nur mal blöd ablegen und das PM-Gewinde zerbröselts. Gibt auch diverse Orte an einem Fahrad, wo Getränke deutlich sinnvoller untergebracht sind.


----------



## Fat-Biker (18. März 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Hat außer mir keiner Bedenken wegen dem langen Hebel an der Bremsaufnahme? Da braucht man sich doch nur mal blöd ablegen und das PM-Gewinde zerbröselts. Gibt auch diverse Orte an einem Fahrad, wo Getränke deutlich sinnvoller untergebracht sind.


Das wäre jetzt neu
(so schnell zerbröselt da nix, ist ja nicht aus Kunststoff oder Guss). Ist aber ehrlicherweise auch für den Hinterbau und nicht für die Gabel gedacht. Wo sind denn die anderen Möglichkeiten bei einem Fully mit Teleskopstütze?


----------



## BigJohn (18. März 2015)

Fat-Biker schrieb:


> Wo sind denn die anderen Möglichkeiten bei einem Fully mit Teleskopstütze?


Mal abgesehen davon, dass es sich hier um ein starres Hardtail handelt: Wenn ich eh nicht während der Fahrt an die Flasche komme, kann ich sie auch gleich mit Taschen oder Riemen am Unter- oder Oberrohr (außerhalb des Dreiecks) befestigen. Und wenn man tatsächlich so lange unterwegs ist, dass die üblichen Möglichkeiten nicht ausreichen, ist eh ein Rucksack angebracht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (19. März 2015)

der rahmen ist eigentlich sehr schön verarbeitet - innenverlegte züge, die im rahmendreieck von sattelstrebe und kettenstrebe liegende Bremssattel, saubere schweißnähte, das steuerrohr, das steuerrohr konisch, steckachse - insgesamt für das geld wirklich gut. die gabel wirkt allerdings schon grob  zusammengebrutzelt... passt zwar gut zum rad, aber da hätten sie sich wirklich mehr mühe geben können...


----------



## Fat-Biker (19. März 2015)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> der rahmen ist eigentlich sehr schön verarbeitet - innenverlegte züge, die im rahmendreieck von sattelstrebe und kettenstrebe liegende Bremssattel, saubere schweißnähte, das steuerrohr, das steuerrohr konisch, steckachse - insgesamt für das geld wirklich gut. die gabel wirkt allerdings schon grob  zusammengebrutzelt... passt zwar gut zum rad, aber da hätten sie sich wirklich mehr mühe geben können...


Ja, da hast Du recht, die Gable fällt etwas ab, wenn man sich die restliche Verarbeitung und auch die vielen farblichen Details anschaut. Mich ärgert aber auch, dass die 3 Befestigungspunkte für den Salsa Anything Cage weggefallen sind (war auf der Messe so ausgestellt).
Ich möchte  mal eine große Tour in Norwegen starten, da muss alles mit (Zelt, Kocher etc.) da ist man an solchen Zusatzbefestigungen immer sehr froh..............


----------



## BigJohn (19. März 2015)

Die zweite Charge hat auch wieder Befestigungspunkte für Anything-cages. Manch einer hier im Forum hat die Dinger auch schon mit Schellen und alten Fahrradschläuchen an die Gabel gezimmert.


----------



## mikeonbike (19. März 2015)

meine gabel hat sie im schwarzen bereich. hier gibt es photos, wo die aufnahmen im vorderen, blauen bereich sind und gabeln komplett ohne aufnahmen


----------



## hw_doc (19. März 2015)

Falls jemand Interesse an meinem DD30 (RH M) hat, bitte via PM melden.
Ansonsten setze ich es in den Bikemarkt...


----------



## Fat-Biker (20. März 2015)

Hey wenn jemand seine Gabel durch eine Federgabel ersetzt und die Alu Gabel mit Anything-Cages Aufnahme "übrig" ist, würde ich die Ev. kaufen!


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (20. März 2015)

Finde die Gabel beim Felt gerade top. Schaut euch mal Gabeln von Bikes in vergleichbaren Preisregionen an....die sind schlecht.


----------



## FrankenBike (22. März 2015)

Hey ... was würde es denn für meine Sitzposition bedeuten wenn ich mit 183/SL87 ein DD30 in L fahren würde.
Ich bin eher der Touren und Waldweg-Fahrer.
Habe bis jetzt immer eher größere Rahmen gehabt 

Oder frag ich da zu doof jetzt? :-o


----------



## Jaymano (22. März 2015)

Video Impressionen des blauen DD30


----------



## mikeonbike (22. März 2015)

dann lieber das... ab der zweiten minute gehts rund mit dem felt  - fetter respekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (22. März 2015)

Ja so sieht Fahrfreude aus


----------



## mikeonbike (25. März 2015)

hallo zusammen

gibt es denn jetzt erfahrungen mit dem einbau der pluto in den felt rahmen? laut felt homepage hat die starrgabel eine länge von nur 468 mm. ich bräuchte mal die abmessungen für die einbauhöhe der pluto, am besten in 80 und 100mm und der sich daraus ergebenen auswirkungen auf die geo... leider gibt es bei rs sram keine information zu einbauhöhe oder gabellänge...

ich finde es ein bisschen witzig von felt, technisch gesehen das laufrad und den rahmen für den einbau vorzubereiten, bei der einbauhöhe dann aber zu pennen...

danke mike


----------



## winklem (25. März 2015)

Ich habe die 100er verbaut und finde es besser wie vorher. Höhe kann ich heute Abend mal ausmessen. Dann muss man noch ca. 15mm Sag abziehen.


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (25. März 2015)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> hallo zusammen
> 
> ich finde es ein bisschen witzig von felt, technisch gesehen das laufrad und den rahmen für den einbau vorzubereiten, bei der einbauhöhe dann aber zu pennen...
> 
> danke mike


 
Woher hast Du die Information? Anscheinend hast Du ein Problem mit der Gabel.

Die Höhe der Gabel ist auf die Bluto abgestimmt. Einige haben bereits eine Bluto verbaut.


----------



## mikeonbike (25. März 2015)

Wobblin-Gobblin schrieb:


> Woher hast Du die Information? Anscheinend hast Du ein Problem mit der Gabel.
> 
> Die Höhe der Gabel ist auf die Bluto abgestimmt. Einige haben bereits eine Bluto verbaut.



ich habe noch kein problem mit der gabel und ich würde mir ungern eins machen ...

http://www.feltbicycles.com/USA/2015/Bikes/mountain/fat-bike/Double-Double-30.aspx -> Reiter Geometrie, Parameter Fork Length

dort ist für alle drei rahmenhöhen die gabellänge mit 468 mm angegeben. ich glaub, ich muss mal selber messen...


----------



## winklem (25. März 2015)

Die 100er ist definitiv länger. ich glaube es war ca. 30mm ohne SAG. Wie gesagt, muss ich nochmals messen.


----------



## mikeonbike (25. März 2015)

ja, danke - genau so was um den dreh rum hatte ich bei der 100'er nämlich auch schon gelesen und das ist natürlich erst mal ne menge holz... deswegen wüsste ich das gerne etwas genauer  

aber dann passt wahrscheinlich die 80er besser...


----------



## winklem (25. März 2015)

Egal für welchen Federweg du dich entscheidest aber der Umbau ist wohl kein großer Akt:
http://www.fat-bike.de/bluto-federweg-anpassen/


----------



## mikeonbike (25. März 2015)

hier sind die einbauhöhen der bluto für 80 mm (491 mm) und für 100 mm (511 mm)... das ist ordentlich, gibt einen flacheren lenkwinkel und ein etwas höheres tretlager...

Quelle Salsa:  http://salsacycles.com/files/tech/RockShox_Bluto_Salsa_Fatbike_Fit_Instructions.pdf

der einbau und umbau schreck mich nicht... ich will die geometrie nicht komplett verändern... 80 mm mit sag hören sich allerdings ok an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (25. März 2015)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> hier sind die einbauhöhen der bluto für 80 mm (491 mm) und für 100 mm (511 mm)... das ist ordentlich, gibt einen flacheren lenkwinkel und ein etwas höheres tretlager...
> 
> Quelle Salsa:  http://salsacycles.com/files/tech/RockShox_Bluto_Salsa_Fatbike_Fit_Instructions.pdf
> 
> der einbau und umbau schreck mich nicht... ich will die geometrie nicht komplett verändern... 80 mm mit sag hören sich allerdings ok an...


der Sitzwinkel wird auch flacher...
fand das bei meinen Fatty für mich unmöglich, bei der 100er Gabel,
habe dann auf 80 getravelt und es hat wieder gepasst.
was man nicht ausseracht lassen sollte, trotz sag, federt die Gabel im uphill fast voll aus, 
wird also wieder lang....


----------



## hw_doc (25. März 2015)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> hallo zusammen
> 
> gibt es denn jetzt erfahrungen mit dem einbau der pluto in den felt rahmen? laut felt homepage hat die starrgabel eine länge von nur 468 mm. ich bräuchte mal die abmessungen für die einbauhöhe der pluto, am besten in 80 und 100mm und der sich daraus ergebenen auswirkungen auf die geo... leider gibt es bei rs sram keine information zu einbauhöhe oder gabellänge...
> 
> ...



Wurde hier aber alles auch schon mal vor ein paar Seiten diskutiert...


----------



## mikeonbike (25. März 2015)

ja richtig, war aber eher rätselraten und genosse zufall... über die bluto einbauhöhen stand da jedenfalls nichts. ein photo mit der seitenansicht eines dd mit der 100er gabel habe ich hier auch noch nicht gesehen, oder ...


----------



## Guemmer (25. März 2015)

Guemmer schrieb:


> Foto habe gerade keins zur Hand - messtechnisch von Mitte der Steckachse bis zum Gabelschaft siehst aber so aus:
> 
> Starrgabel von Felt: ca. 470 mm
> Bluto: ca. 510 mm
> ...



Ich zitiere mich mal selber


----------



## hw_doc (25. März 2015)

Guemmer schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich mal selber



Danke, war gerade schon dabei.


----------



## Guemmer (25. März 2015)

Guemmer schrieb:


> So, drin ist die Kollegin. Alles in alles ohne Probleme in ca. 45 min. Sorry, Fotos sind nicht schön aber zweckmäßig...
> Anhang anzeigen 364137Anhang anzeigen 364138



Und hier noch ein paar Bilder ca. ein Monat alt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (25. März 2015)

was siehst du bitte auf den photos? nüscht, die gabel und das vorderrad... und bei 25% sag kannst du auch gleich die 80 ziger nehmen und sauber bzw. straffer einstellen. dann haste wenigstens nicht diese flachen winkel beim ausfedern oder bergauffahren... und weiter oben steht was von 100 mm nicht fahrbar - soweit also zu den meinungen und vorlieben... ich finde 4 cm über der standardeinbauhöhe schon sehr viel mehr...

nachdem ich aber zuverlässige quellen für die einbauhöhen gefunden habe - und das war meine ursprüngliche frage - habe ich jetzt eine recht deutliche eigene vorstellung darüber, was sinnvoll ist und was nicht...

das muss allerdings nicht mit deiner meinung oder deinen erfahrungen und vorlieben matchen... ich gönn dir das und finde das absolut ok, wenn du mit 100 mm zufrieden bist. also lass uns locker bleiben...


----------



## Turbo1 (26. März 2015)

Bei Seite 29 hier im Forum hatte ich ein Bild von meinem DD70 mit Bluto Seitenansicht angehängt. Man sieht die Höhe ganz gut.


----------



## MATaFIX (26. März 2015)

Ist für mich persönlich schon rein optisch klar, dass das mit der 100mm Bluto nicht geht. Muss aber jeder für sich selber entscheiden.


Turbo1 schrieb:


> Bei Seite 29 hier im Forum hatte ich ein Bild von meinem DD70 mit Bluto Seitenansicht angehängt. Man sieht die Höhe ganz gut.Anhang anzeigen 372642


----------



## voxxxom (26. März 2015)

Hat jemand schon Probleme mit seinem Freilauf am DD gehabt? Meinen hat es nach wahrscheinlich nicht mal 200km zerlegt... 
Und leider nicht nur den Freilaufkörper, sondern auch einen "Zahn" in der Nabe. Es ist mir ein Rätsel. Meiner Meinung nach muss es ein Materialfehler sein. Es ist auch leider ein Aluminium-Freilaufkörper aber immerhin mit 4 Sperrklinken. 
Nunja, Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte.... (Das ist ein Fett-Alubröckchen-Gemisch)
Hinten den Sperrklinken sind richtig große Stücke aus dem Freilauf gebrochen... 



 
Hier erkennt man einen etwas "helleren" nicht mehr ganzen Zahn...



Laufrad wurde eingeschickt. 

Ebenfalls wurde meine hintere Steckachse von Anfang an nicht ganz korrekt eingeschraubt, vermutlich schon beim Aufbau durch den Händler, denn die steckachse drehte sich von Beginn an schwer. Was man am Abrieb des Gewindes, Gott sei dank nur an der Achse nicht am Rahmen, erkennt. Leider kein Bild gemacht, wurde ebenfalls eingeschickt....
Als ob die 5 Monate Wartezeit auf das Bike nicht schon schlimm genug waren...


----------



## MATaFIX (26. März 2015)

Du bringst eben zu viel PS auf die Kette...
Nein, Spass beiseite. Ist natürlich ärgerlich, wenn nach der langen Wartezeit dann so was passiert.
Weiss jemand was das für Naben sind?



voxxxom schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon Probleme mit seinem Freilauf am DD gehabt? Meinen hat es nach wahrscheinlich nicht mal 200km zerlegt...
> Und leider nicht nur den Freilaufkörper, sondern auch einen "Zahn" in der Nabe. Es ist mir ein Rätsel. Meiner Meinung nach muss es ein Materialfehler sein. Es ist auch leider ein Aluminium-Freilaufkörper aber immerhin mit 4 Sperrklinken.
> Nunja, Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte.... (Das ist ein Fett-Alubröckchen-Gemisch)
> Hinten den Sperrklinken sind richtig große Stücke aus dem Freilauf gebrochen...
> ...


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (27. März 2015)

voxxxom schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon Probleme mit seinem Freilauf am DD gehabt? Meinen hat es nach wahrscheinlich nicht mal 200km zerlegt...
> Und leider nicht nur den Freilaufkörper, sondern auch einen "Zahn" in der Nabe. Es ist mir ein Rätsel. Meiner Meinung nach muss es ein Materialfehler sein. Es ist auch leider ein Aluminium-Freilaufkörper aber immerhin mit 4 Sperrklinken.
> Nunja, Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte.... (Das ist ein Fett-Alubröckchen-Gemisch)
> Hinten den Sperrklinken sind richtig große Stücke aus dem Freilauf gebrochen...
> ...


 
Shit, dass ist natürlich mehr als ärgerlich. Hast du dein Rad 'von einem Händler montiert erhalten' wie in meinem Fall (H&S -> Kompliment!) oder direkt vom Grosshändler?

Bin mittlerweile über 500KM (natürlich nicht nur Gelände, sondern auch Str. oder Schotterwege) gefahren und sehr zufrieden - will garnicht aufs Rennrad steigen 

Das Felt macht einen sehr wertigen Eindruck.
Hoffe, dass du schnell Ersatz erhälst


----------



## voxxxom (27. März 2015)

Wobblin-Gobblin schrieb:


> Shit, dass ist natürlich mehr als ärgerlich. Hast du dein Rad 'von einem Händler montiert erhalten' wie in meinem Fall (H&S -> Kompliment!) oder direkt vom Grosshändler?
> 
> Bin mittlerweile über 500KM (natürlich nicht nur Gelände, sondern auch Str. oder Schotterwege) gefahren und sehr zufrieden - will garnicht aufs Rennrad steigen
> 
> ...



Habe es ebenfalls von H&S erhalten...
Ich bin auch absolut zufrieden, keine Frage, aber das mit dem Freilauf ist schon sehr ärgerlich.
Zu mal ich es sehr gut behandelt habe. Kein schalten unter Volllast zum Beispiel.
Das mit der Steckachse finde ich auch sehr komisch, diese ließ sich hinten bereits bei der 1. Demontage schwer rausdrehen. Das Gewinde wurde richtig angesetzt, das sieht man an den Gewindegängen, aber die ersten paar Umdrehungen haben sichtliche und spürbare Spuren hinterlassen. Habe leider kein Bild gemacht. Hoffentlich ist das Gewinde im Rahmen in Ordnung, sieht auf jeden fall so aus. HAbe schon überlegt das Gewinde nochmal nachzuschneiden sicher ist sicher. Erstmal schauen was so eine großer kostet.

Ich hoffe auch auf schnellen Ersatz, denn nochmal 5 Monate wie auf das gesamge Bike kann ich nicht warten, das halte ich nicht aus


----------



## neonel (30. März 2015)

Falls noch jemand ein DD30 in M sucht, habe in Berlin noch ein verkäufliches bei einem Händler gesehen. Echt schick ...


----------



## hw_doc (30. März 2015)

neonel schrieb:


> Falls noch jemand ein DD30 in M sucht, habe in Berlin noch ein verkäufliches bei einem Händler gesehen. Echt schick ...



Ich hätt auch noch eins im Bikemarkt, Preis ist noch ein wenig verhandelbar.


----------



## Turbo1 (2. April 2015)

Da mit es nicht zu langweilig wird hab ich ein bisschen Farbe an mein DD 70gebracht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MATaFIX (2. April 2015)

Ist das eine Bluto 100mm? Kannst du ein Bild von der Seite posten?



Turbo1 schrieb:


> Da mit es nicht zu langweilig wird hab ich ein bisschen Farbe an mein DD 70gebracht.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 374453


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (2. April 2015)

Turbo1 schrieb:


> Da mit es nicht zu langweilig wird hab ich ein bisschen Farbe an mein DD 70gebracht.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 374453


 Wow, das sieht toll aus.

Du hast aber nicht wirklich den Schriftzug 'Fatboy' vorne am Oberrohr? 

Ansonsten wirklich geil, auch die Bluto passt


----------



## winklem (2. April 2015)

Das sind doch die Laufräder vom DD30
Das sieht ja fast so aus wie meins, nur das ich jetzt die 100er Bluto drin habe.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1776177


----------



## Turbo1 (2. April 2015)

Ist ein Sunringle Mulefüt Laufradsatz u. ist auch eine 100 Bluto.
Schriftzug an OR mußte einfach sein.....


----------



## Turbo1 (2. April 2015)

Hier ein Bild von der Seite.

Sorry für die Bildqualität,mit dem Handy geschossen.


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (2. April 2015)

Turbo1 schrieb:


> Ist ein Sunringle Mulefüt Laufradsatz u. ist auch eine 100 Bluto.
> Schriftzug an OR mußte einfach sein.....


Wie verhält sich denn dieser LRS im Gegensatz zu dem Originalen vom DD30? Leichter oder schwerer oder gleich? Wo hast du den LRS her?

Und wie verhält sich das Ganze preislich?


----------



## Turbo1 (2. April 2015)

Der original DD 70 LRS ist qualitativ schlecht verarbeitet. Speichen sind meiner Meinung nach zu kurz. Müßten mindestens 2mm länger sein. Sind ganz schön knapp im Nippel verschraubt. Einmal an den Nippeln gedreht schon ist die Lackierung ab. Das gleiche an den Speichen. Laufrad ist ziemlich auf Spannung eingespeicht.
Bin froh den neuen LRS zu haben. Irgendwie muß sich ja der Preis rechtfertigen.
Wollte den LRS noch wiegen. Leider vergessen.
Preislich liegt die Felge bei 149,- Euronen. Gewicht laut Hersteller: 2.768 Gramm (1.348 g vorn, 1.420 g hinten) natürlich für das Komplettrad.
Von der-dynamo.de bezogen.


----------



## JC3 (5. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen bin seit gestern auch stolzer Besitzer eines DD30 in M.
Es ist der HammerJipie


----------



## Turbo1 (5. April 2015)

Glückwunsch.Wie fahren sich die Vanhelga?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (5. April 2015)

Und wo sind die JJ's?


----------



## Gizzel (9. April 2015)

Hallo liebe Leute,
habe noch einen Händler gefunden, der das DD30 in Größe L da hat. Allerdings kostet das Bike dort 1.499€, Begründung sei der schlechte Umrechnungskurs zum USD .
Was meint ihr zu dem Preis, noch akzeptabel oder bekomme ich für den Preis was besseres?


----------



## Turbo1 (9. April 2015)

Dein Händler hat recht. Du wirst dementsprechend bei anderen Herstellern die gleiche Preispolitik feststellen.
Ich würde es nehmen.


----------



## JC3 (9. April 2015)

In der nächsten Saison soll es knapp 1900 Euros kosten.


----------



## JC3 (9. April 2015)

Turbo1 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch.Wie fahren sich die Vanhelga?


Hi Turbo
Der Vanhelga hat einen höheren Rollwiederstand und höheres Gewicht wie der JJ.Er lässt sich super händeln auch bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten.
Im Gelände ein wahres Gedicht Gripp ohne Ende, ob Nass oder Trocken einfach perfekt.Meiner Meinung nach hat er auch eine bessere Dämpfung bei gleichem Druck wie der JJ.Optisch ist er etwas schmäler wie der JJ, aber gemessen machen es nur 2mm aus.
Ich fahre ihn sehr gerne.
Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen


----------



## JC3 (17. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen
Hat jemand von euch den Sattel vom DD30 zu verkaufen.
Am liebsten so gut wie unbenutzt
Wenn ja bitte eine PN.
Danke im voraus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenne-Blade (19. April 2015)

Als Alternative zum schlecht lieferbaren Surly Felgenband hab ich blaue Reflektorfolie zurechtgeschnitten. 
Das Blau ist etwas dunkler als die Rahmenfarbe, passt aber perfekt zur eloxierten Hope Sattelklemme. 
Im Dunkeln mal was anderes, wie o. beschrieben, es reflektiert


 

Grüße 
G


----------



## skaster (20. April 2015)

@Lenne-Blade  Die Idee find ich gar nicht mal schlecht. Wenn mein Tusker kommt, wollte ich es auch mit blauen Teilen verschönern. Lenker liegt schon hier, Pedale und Sattelstützenklemme sind bestellt. Dann noch blaues "Felgenband" dazu ist nur konsequent. Hast du eine günstigere Bezugsquelle außer der, die ich auf die Schnelle gefunden habe? Welchen Typ hast du genommen? Sieht für mich am ehesten nach Typ1 aus.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Lenne-Blade (20. April 2015)

Jau, Typ 1 reicht. 
Habe ähnlich wenig bezahlt, nur dass ich noch schneiden musste. 
Das von Dir ist die bessere Variante.


----------



## mikeonbike (21. April 2015)

Hat eigentlich irgendjemand mal mehr Information zum Laufradsatz - mich würde vor allem der Nabensatz (Hersteller, Lagerung, Dichtung etc) interessieren. Hat schon jemand den Nabensatz aufgemacht?

Mehr finde ich leider aktuell nicht:

Wheelset:
Aluminum i75 single-wall w/ machined cut-outs 26" rims, aluminum sealed bearing 6-bolt hubs, 15 x 150mm OLD front, 12 x 197mm OLD rear, 2.0/1.8mm double-butted stainless steel spokes w/ aluminum nipples, Schwalbe Jumbo Jim Light Skin tires, 26" x 4"


----------



## glatzm (22. April 2015)

Verkaufe mein Felt Double Double 30 Gr. M, gekauft am 13.03.2015 Ca. 250 km gefahren.
Preis 1199€

Gruß glatzm


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (22. April 2015)

Lenne-Blade schrieb:


> Ein fröhliches "Hallo" zusammen.
> 
> Mein DD30 ist auch pünktlich zum Schnee gekommen.
> Entspricht voll und ganz meinen Erwartungen. Top!
> ...


 
Hallo, habe das Bild von deinem Bike gesucht.

Woher hast Du das 'Schutzblech' vor dem Umwerfer?
Selbst gebaut? Hätte gerne auch so ein Teil, dass den vorderen Umwerfer vor gröberem Schmutz bei Matsch schützt.


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (22. April 2015)

So, wäre mal Zeit, ein Zwischenfazit von allen zu hören.

Seit wann habt ihr euer DD, wie weit seid ihr schon gefahren, was stört euch, welche Schäden hattet ihr schon, was gefällt euch gut etc....

Evtl. auch Vergleiche ziehen mit anderen Fatties, wenn man die Möglichkeit hat.

Habe meins (DD30, Gr. M) endlich Ende Januar in Empfang genommen und bin kurz davor, die 1000KM zu überschreiten.
Schäden habe ich nicht zu vermelden, alles läuft tiptop, wie am 1. Tag
Ich bin von dem Bike mehr als begeistert und würde es immer wieder kaufen.

Evtl. werde ich mir zum nä. Winter hin eine Federgabel und 4,8 Reifen gönnen


----------



## TheCampingWall (22. April 2015)

Habe letzte Woche mein DD70 bekommen 

Plan ist von hier ( Australien ) in zwei Monaten nach Vietnam zu fliegen und dort von Hanoi zu Saigon zu fahren  wären ca 1600km, mal schauen wie es wird


----------



## Lenne-Blade (22. April 2015)

@Wobblin-Gobblin , ja den Spritzschutz hab ich selbst gebastelt.
Ist recht dünnes Plexiglas, kein großer Aufwand.
Grüße


----------



## piazza (27. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

mal eine Frage, sind bei euch die vorderen Bremssättel auch mit diesen "Kugelschalen"-Unterlagscheiben montiert, die hinteren jedoch ohne?

Weiß jemand den Grund?
Der Sinn dieser Scheiben erschließt sich mir an dieser Stelle eh nicht ganz, wird die Ausrichtung doch von der Auflagefläche des Adapters bestimmt...

Bin grad noch am überlegen, ob 203(Sinter)/180(Resin) oder doch 203/203...

Grüße

Edit: Ich hab die Keilform des 180er Adapters übersehen, so machen die Scheiben sehr wohl Sinn. Hing irgendwie die ganze Zeit bei den 203er Adaptern und dachte mir, die Scheiben müssten was mit der Aussrichtung des Sattels zur Scheibe zu tun haben, ist aber nur so, dass der Schraubenkopf sauber aufliegt... (für die, die sich das auch gefragt haben und wie ich, auch nicht gleich draufgekommen sind  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenne-Blade (1. Mai 2015)

@voxxxom 


Lenne-Blade schrieb:


> *Rahmen in 18,5 / M*
> Lenker 168g
> Sattel 246g
> Sattelstütze 290g
> ...


----------



## Turbo1 (1. Mai 2015)

Fährt hier einer eine Größe S und bei welcher Körpergröße und Schrittlänge?
Suche für meine Frau noch eins. Bei 1,66m und Schrittlänge von 77cm würde ich zu Größe S tendieren. 
Meinungen?


----------



## mikeonbike (2. Mai 2015)

groesse s bei 1,68 m...​


----------



## Turbo1 (2. Mai 2015)

Ok. Hatten das Specialized schon In S getestet.
Das war eindeutig vom Rahmen zu klein.
Ist nur für eine  500ml Trinkflasche platz gewesen. Ging gar nicht.


----------



## mikeonbike (2. Mai 2015)

ist, glaube ich, eher so'ne masche der hersteller, bei den s rahmen die löcher für den 2-ten flaschenhalter einzusparen. die letzten 20 jahre war es jedenfalls kein problem, im s rahmen 2 getränkehalter anzubringen. mein surly in s hat ebenfalls nur einen.


----------



## JPS-Team (5. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
hier nur zur Info ich war am Wochenende in Riva am Gardasee und habe dort mit den Kollegen von Schwalbe gesprochen da ich gerne den 4.80 x26 hätte. Sie meinten sie wollen ehrlich sein und gehen nicht davon aus das der Reifen dieses Jahr noch lieferfähig ist


----------



## BigJohn (5. Mai 2015)

Händler scheinen teilweise zumindest für Aussteller dran zu kommen.


----------



## Bumble (5. Mai 2015)

JPS-Team schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> hier nur zur Info ich war am Wochenende in Riva am Gardasee und habe dort mit den Kollegen von Schwalbe gesprochen da ich gerne den 4.80 x26 hätte. Sie meinten sie wollen ehrlich sein und gehen nicht davon aus das der Reifen dieses Jahr noch lieferfähig ist



Neee oder ?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (5. Mai 2015)

Tschörmenentscheniering


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JPS-Team (5. Mai 2015)

Wir hatten ein nettes Gespräch und er hätte mir gerne was anderes gesagt.
Enttäuscht ist  er auch das Sie nicht liefern können.


----------



## winklem (5. Mai 2015)

Dann bin ich froh das ich meine 4,8 nach 6 Wochen Wartezeit vor 4 Wochen storniert habe ;-)


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (5. Mai 2015)

Alles kein Problem, aber die Werbetrommel rühren, überall zu listen, auf Mails nur schwammig zu antworten und dann so eine Aussage - dass ist das eigentliche Problem.


----------



## zoomer (6. Mai 2015)

JPS-Team schrieb:


> Wir hatten ein nettes Gespräch und er hätte mir gerne was anderes gesagt.
> Enttäuscht ist  er auch das Sie nicht liefern können.




Klasse !

Dann werden's für's Fatty doch noch Contis


----------



## Fabeymer (6. Mai 2015)

JPS-Team schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> hier nur zur Info ich war am Wochenende in Riva am Gardasee und habe dort mit den Kollegen von Schwalbe gesprochen da ich gerne den 4.80 x26 hätte. Sie meinten sie wollen ehrlich sein und gehen nicht davon aus das der Reifen dieses Jahr noch lieferfähig ist





Bumble schrieb:


> Neee oder ?





SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Tschörmenentscheniering




Man war gerade dabei, die Herstellungsdaten für die 4.8er an den Produzenten zu übermitteln, als...


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (6. Mai 2015)

So wird's gewesen sein. Oder der erste Container kam an und es stand gelb "Jumbo X King" auf der Flanke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (6. Mai 2015)

Du meinst also den neuen SchwaMaCon-Reifen?


----------



## Fabeymer (6. Mai 2015)

Auf bairisch: Der Rollpertinger.


----------



## Deleted334475 (6. Mai 2015)

Wo hast Du nur immer diese Smilies her


----------



## Dutshlander (6. Mai 2015)

hier vielleicht




 [url=http://www.smiliemania.de/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Fabeymer (6. Mai 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> hier vielleicht




Wer weiß?


----------



## Dutshlander (7. Mai 2015)




----------



## Lenne-Blade (12. Mai 2015)

Das Felt mal ein wenig "versilbert".
Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze aus der Ritchey Classic Serie
und Surly Big Fat Larry Reifen auf Clown Shoe Felgen



Grüße
Lenne


----------



## BigJohn (13. Mai 2015)

Hörst du nicht, wie das Rad um Bud und Lou bettelt?


----------



## criscross (13. Mai 2015)

Lenne-Blade schrieb:


> Das Felt mal ein wenig "versilbert".
> Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze aus der Ritchey Classic Serie
> und Surly Big Fat Larry Reifen auf Clown Shoe Felgen
> Anhang anzeigen 385996
> ...



der bis jetzt schönste ICT Truck


----------



## MATaFIX (13. Mai 2015)

Sieht hammergeil aus, das Teil!!! Ein sehr gelungener Update...



Lenne-Blade schrieb:


> Das Felt mal ein wenig "versilbert".
> Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze aus der Ritchey Classic Serie
> und Surly Big Fat Larry Reifen auf Clown Shoe Felgen
> Anhang anzeigen 385996
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madone (13. Mai 2015)

Lenne-Blade schrieb:


> Das Felt mal ein wenig "versilbert".
> Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze aus der Ritchey Classic Serie
> und Surly Big Fat Larry Reifen auf Clown Shoe Felgen
> Anhang anzeigen 385996
> ...


Schön ... Aber ist dir der Lenker nicht zu schmal?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (13. Mai 2015)

Gefällt mir auch super. Wenn der Lenker auf Dauer doch zu kurz wird - einfach einen anderen polieren.


----------



## Deleted334475 (13. Mai 2015)

criscross schrieb:


> der bis jetzt schönste ICT Truck


Bist wohl noch nie mit´n Echten gefahren


----------



## Lenne-Blade (13. Mai 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Hörst du nicht, wie das Rad um Bud und Lou bettelt?


Den Lou hab ich, den bin ich letzten Winter auf Original vorne gefahren.
Zwar noch nicht getestet, denke aber auf Clown Shoe hinten wird das nix.



madone schrieb:


> Schön ... Aber ist dir der Lenker nicht zu schmal?


war auch erst skeptisch, geht aber erstaunlich gut auf Asphalt und Forstautobahnen.
Bin allerdings mit 0,8 bar unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## criscross (13. Mai 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Bist wohl noch nie mit´n Echten gefahren



neeee.....dafür sind meine Beine nicht dick genug....


----------



## lirasi (14. Mai 2015)

@lenne: wie breit ist denn der Ritchey Lenker?


----------



## Lenne-Blade (14. Mai 2015)

lirasi schrieb:


> @lenne: wie breit ist denn der Ritchey Lenker?


660 mm


----------



## zoomer (14. Mai 2015)

criscross schrieb:


> neeee.....dafür sind meine Beine nicht dick genug....



Ach, das mit dem ICT geht schon ... Bauch reicht auch ....


----------



## Milchkuh (17. Mai 2015)

abend zusammen,

hab das fatty gerade beim surfen entdeckt und gleich nen "habenwollenreflex" bekommen.
könnt ihr mir sagen welche scheibengröße die gabel und der hinterbau verträgt? hab bei felt nix gesehen.
dazu, welchen durchmesser hat die sattelstütze und kann man eine reverb stealth verbauen?
würde (nach eventuellen kauf) die hütte auf mono umbauen und könnte den "umwerferzugeinlass"
für die stealth nutzen.
und zum ende, gibt es wieder ösen/gewinde an der gabel für gepäckträger oder ist das immernoch ein glücksspiel?

(sollte jemand zufällig ein dd70 - das schwarze | in L - verkaufen, bitte PM =) )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piazza (17. Mai 2015)

Hab vorne 203, hinten 180, jeweils mit Shimano-Adaptern. Hinten würde aber auch 203 gehen.


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (20. Mai 2015)

http://www.feinschliff-bikes.com/fahrraeder/fat-bikes/felt-double-double-30-fatbike-mod-2016/


----------



## winklem (20. Mai 2015)

piazza schrieb:


> Hab vorne 203, hinten 180, jeweils mit Shimano-Adaptern.


So habe ich das auch bei allen Bikes


----------



## Milchkuh (20. Mai 2015)

danke euch.

noch kurz am rande: ist jemand ca. 193cm groß und besitzt ein "L" und kann ein seitenprofilfoto einstellen?
bei meinen anderen rädern hab ich (mitte tretlager - oberkante sattel) 85cm. würde mich interessieren wie es ausschaut.

mfg


----------



## BigJohn (20. Mai 2015)

Du solltest dich eher auf Oberrohr- und Steuerrohrlänge (und eine Probefahrt) verlassen. Ist ja jetzt nicht so, dass die Sattelstütze festgeschweißt wird.


----------



## piazza (20. Mai 2015)

@Milchkuh Fühl mich bei 195 cm pudelwohl auf "L". Ging mir bisher bei noch keinem Rad so, dass es weniger "ausmacht", wie hoch die Sattelstütze eingestellt ist. Will sagen, auch bei abgesenkter Stütze immer noch genügend Kontrolle bergab. War auch am überlegen ob M, rückblickend kommt das ja gar nicht in Frage...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turbo1 (20. Mai 2015)

Bin 1,84m und fahre L. Für mich ideal.
Siehe Foto. Seitenansicht


----------



## bikerchris87 (23. Mai 2015)

Gibt es eigentlich fürs DD30 einen normale Schraubachse für HR? Hab bis jetzt nichts passendes gefunden.


----------



## zoomer (23. Mai 2015)

Turbo1 schrieb:


> Bin 1,84m und fahre L. Für mich ideal.
> Siehe Foto. SeitenansichtAnhang anzeigen 388140



Ui, sieht auf dem Foto sehr lang aus, denke das täuscht etwas.
Aber den Sattel schon sehr weit hinten (wie ich am ICT), wo lotet
denn Dein Knie hin, trittst Du auch von hinten ?


----------



## Turbo1 (23. Mai 2015)

Knie lotet genau Achse Pedale.


----------



## hw_doc (24. Mai 2015)

bikerchris87 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich fürs DD30 einen normale Schraubachse für HR? Hab bis jetzt nichts passendes gefunden.



Das Thema "Steckachsen für Fatties" scheint irgendwie im Zubehörmarkt noch nicht angekommen zu sein...


----------



## Smart_Sam (26. Mai 2015)

Schon mal sowas gesehen ? Schlechtes Material oder wie passiert sowas ?
Zur Vorgeschichte. Junior hatte nen Kettenklemmer zwischen Zahnkranz und Speichen (die haben leider auch gelitten ) Irgendwie ist auch das Schaltwerk verzogen habe ich das Gefühl, oder das Schaltauge. Hab dann mal den Zahnkranz runter nehmen wollen um den Plastikschutzring zu erneuern, und dann kam das zum Vorschein. Musste den Zahnkranz auch vorsichtig runterklopfen, von alleine ging da nix mehr. Tja, und das nach nichtmal 500 km. Übermorgen mal den Händler befragen.


----------



## BigJohn (26. Mai 2015)

Das ist bei Alu-Freiläufen leider nicht ungewöhnlich. Abhilfe schafft ggf eine hochwertigere Kassette, bei der die Ritzel eine zusammenhängende Auflagefläche haben.


----------



## Bumble (26. Mai 2015)

Smart_Sam schrieb:


> Schon mal sowas gesehen ? Schlechtes Material oder wie passiert sowas ?


völlig normal bei alufreilaufkörpern, hatte ich bisher bei jedem alufreilauf....


----------



## Smart_Sam (26. Mai 2015)

Okay - also kein spezielles Felt Fatty Problem. Hab ich so bei meinen Bikes noch nie gesehen - waren dann wohl alles Stahlfreiläufe. Da wäre mir etwas Haltbarkeit lieber als die paar Gramm die gespart werden.
Schraube der Kurbel rechts hatte sich auch gelöst - hat er nicht gemerkt. Kann sich durch das Spiel im rechten Kurbelarm/Kettenblätter die Kette hinten "einklemmen" (schräger Kettenlauf) oder kann das durch ein "krummes" Schaltwerk kommen, bzw. ist das verzogene Schaltwerk die Folge des Kettenklemmer (was mit nicht logisch scheint da ja beim verklemmen der Kette kein Zug mehr auf Schaltwerk ist - ausser er tritt dann Rückwärts- Sehe ich das Richtig ?
Und eine letzte Frage - Speichen sind Teils durch Kette "eingekerbt" - sollte man die tauschen oder hält das trotzdem ? Kenne es so das Speichen ganz "oben" oder "unten" abreissen, aber nicht "zwischendrin".
Die Plastikscheibe hat da nicht wirklich geschützt.


----------



## enetics (4. Juni 2015)

Eine Frage an die DD30 Besitzer:

Ich würde gerne ein Upgrade der Laufräder vornehmen.

Ich bin mir jetzt unsicher, welche Achse hinten an meinem DD30 verbaut ist. In der Beschreibung bei den Onlineshops steht bei dem Fahrrad teilweise 190x12, teilweise 197x12. Sind unterschiedliche Achslängen im Umlauf?

Wie wird die Achslänge genau gemessen? Die Achse selbst ist bei mir knapp 20 cm lang (gemessen von Ende des Gegehaltkegels (Übergang Achse) bis Anfang Gewinde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enetics (4. Juni 2015)

Ich habe jetzt noch einmal die Nabe nachgemessen. Ist eine 197mm breite.

Es wundert mich jedoch, dass es anscheinend 2 Ausführungen gibt. Hat jmd. die 190er Variante?


----------



## zoomer (4. Juni 2015)

Das sind keine 2 Versionen.
190 mm ist der eigentliche Abstand zwischen den Ausfallenden.
Bei Schnellspannnaben steht zwar auch was über aber da nennt man die Klemmbreite also 190 mm.
Für heutige Steckachsen kommen immer beidseitig 3,5 mm Einfädelaussparung/Achsüberstand dazu.

Also heisst die Schnellspann/QR Nabe 190,
die entsprechende Steckachsversion 197/12

So wie bei Hinterradstandardnaben QR 135,
das Steckachspendent 142/12 heisst.

Die Achsaufnahmen an den Ausfallenden unterscheiden sich, die Hinterbaubreite ist jedoch die selbe.


----------



## hw_doc (6. Juni 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Das sind keine 2 Versionen.
> 190 mm ist der eigentliche Abstand zwischen den Ausfallenden.
> Bei Schnellspannnaben steht zwar auch was über aber da nennt man die Klemmbreite also 190 mm.
> Für heutige Steckachsen kommen immer beidseitig 3,5 mm Einfädelaussparung/Achsüberstand dazu.
> ...



Da hänge ich mich mal dran:
Kann man denn eine 170er oder 190er Nabe für Achse auf Schnellspanner konvertieren?


----------



## zoomer (6. Juni 2015)

Wenn der Hersteller entsprechende Endkäppchen zum umstöpseln anbietet - ja !
Man braucht schon dies hervorstehenden 9 bzw. 10 mm Nubsis damit die Nabe fest sitzt.

Z.B. Bei Hope Naben ist in der Regel von Schraubachse, Steckachse bis QR alles möglich.

Ggf. könnte man sich entsprechendes Drehen lassen wenn abnehmbare Endkappen verbaut
wurden. Wenn die Nabenachse selbst zu eng ist, wird es aber nie was mit der Steckachse.

Hängt also vom Nabentyp/Hersteller ab.
Z.B. kann man von DT die 240er in der Regel umrüsten, die 350er manchmal nicht.


----------



## hw_doc (7. Juni 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Wenn der Hersteller entsprechende Endkäppchen zum umstöpseln anbietet - ja !
> Man braucht schon dies hervorstehenden 9 bzw. 10 mm Nubsis damit die Nabe fest sitzt.
> 
> Z.B. Bei Hope Naben ist in der Regel von Schraubachse, Steckachse bis QR alles möglich.
> ...



Danke für Deine Eingaben!
Und stumpf eine Adapter-Achse von 12 mm, die links wie rechts besagten Überstand hat, anfertigen (lassen) - sowas in dieser Art?
http://www.best-bike-parts.de/Laufraeder/Zubehoer/O-Lite-Naben-Adapter-15mm-auf-9mm-QR--7244.html


----------



## zoomer (7. Juni 2015)

Kannte ich noch nicht.
Könnte gehen, wenn da in QR Gabel oder Hinterbau noch genug
Klemmfläche für den Aussenradius der alten 12/15 mm Achse ist.


----------



## hw_doc (7. Juni 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Kannte ich noch nicht.
> Könnte gehen, wenn da in QR Gabel oder Hinterbau noch genug
> Klemmfläche für den Aussenradius der alten 12/15 mm Achse ist.



Mist, für die Klemmfläche braucht es scheinbar wirklich die Endkappen. Also müssen wohl passende ran...


----------



## zoomer (7. Juni 2015)

Nicht unbedingt,
wenn die Klemmfläche des Adapters eine Spur kürzer ist wird die eigentliche Achse
von der Seite geklemmt dass sie nicht seitlich schlackern kann. Der Adapter mit
seinem 9 mm Überstand sichert dann vertikal in der QR Aufnahme.

So stell ich mir das jedenfalls vor


----------



## mikeonbike (8. Juni 2015)

enetics schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt noch einmal die Nabe nachgemessen. Ist eine 197mm breite.
> 
> Es wundert mich jedoch, dass es anscheinend 2 Ausführungen gibt. Hat jmd. die 190er Variante?



ich denke nicht... meine ist auch mit 190 angegeben - aktuell habe ich aber ne 197 hope hinterrad nabe drin. ich war nicht amused, als mir 7 mm beim radwechsel gefehlt haben. was lernen wir  - das nächste mal gleich selbst nachmessen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (8. Juni 2015)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> ich denke nicht... meine ist auch mit 190 angegeben - aktuell habe ich aber ne 197 hope hinterrad nabe drin. ich war nicht amused, als mir 7 mm beim radwechsel gefehlt haben. was lernen wir  - das nächste mal gleich selbst nachmessen...



Auch bei mir:
Trek schreiben beim Farley überall was von 170, also eine 170er Hope bestellt und nun den Adapter nachgeordert. Großer Mist.
Falls jemand also die Endkappen für 170 bzw. 190 braucht: PM an mich!


----------



## BigJohn (8. Juni 2015)

Den Unterschied zwischen einem Schnellspanner und einer Steckachse sollte man doch aber unabhängig von der angegebenen Breite erkennen?


----------



## mikeonbike (8. Juni 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Den Unterschied zwischen einem Schnellspanner und einer Steckachse sollte man doch aber unabhängig von der angegebenen Breite erkennen?



jupp, ich hatte die 190er steckachsenvariante... bei den ganzen hope adaptern auch gar kein problem, die nabe so zu bekommen...


----------



## hw_doc (11. Juni 2015)

Schwarzer Bomber auf großem Fuße...


----------



## Udu (14. Juni 2015)

Servus zusammen,
Mich hat auch der Virus gepackt. Mir wurde ein DD30 in M angeboten, ich hatte beim Probieren ein gutes Gefühl bezüglich der Rahmengrösse. Ich bin 173 cm groß. Ich würde gerne eine Variostütze verbauen, allerdings wird das in M schwierig , weil dann vermutlich bei 100mm Ausfahrlänge der Sattel wahrscheinlich einen cm zu hoch wird.
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem S - Rahmen? 
Bis zu welcher Größe wäre der denn noch komfortabel? 
Ich bin eher auf Touren unterwegs, fahr aber zwischendurch auch mal gerne einen Trail.


----------



## hw_doc (14. Juni 2015)

Udu schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> Mich hat auch der Virus gepackt. Mir wurde ein DD30 in M angeboten, ich hatte beim Probieren ein gutes Gefühl bezüglich der Rahmengrösse. Ich bin 173 cm groß. Ich würde gerne eine Variostütze verbauen, allerdings wird das in M schwierig , weil dann vermutlich bei 100mm Ausfahrlänge der Sattel wahrscheinlich einen cm zu hoch wird.
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem S - Rahmen?
> Bis zu welcher Größe wäre der denn noch komfortabel?
> Ich bin eher auf Touren unterwegs, fahr aber zwischendurch auch mal gerne einen Trail.



Wenn Du nicht doch riesige Beine hast, sollte das passen.
Für mich passen kompakte Rahmen eh besser zu den riesigen Laufrädern.

Falls Du keines in S bekommst, schau mal nach nem Trek Farley 6 in 15,5" - ist auch ein tolles Bike! Und auch "gebraucht" zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (14. Juni 2015)

ich fahr s bei 1,68 m... Da ist sicherlich noch Luft nach oben bzgl. der Größe...


----------



## hw_doc (15. Juni 2015)

Quelle: http://www.fat-bike.de/felt-double-dee-10/


----------



## zaskar62 (17. Juni 2015)

Falls jemand den WTB Sattel nicht benötigt,wäre ich daran interessiert ! Alles Weitere gen per PN.
Habe seit gestern auch ein DD 30 und bin absolut begeistert......!!

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Lenne-Blade (21. Juni 2015)

Heute mal die Breite der neue Reifen getestet.
Die schlechte Nachricht zuerst, Schwalbe Jumbo Jim 4.8 auf Surly Clown Shoe Felge passt hinten nicht!
Obwohl ich das auch nicht wirklich erwartet habe.
Bilder :






Aber die gute Nachricht, der JJ 4.8 auf der originalen Felge passt sehr gut. 



Die Kette läuft auf dem leichtesten Gang, also kein Problem.
z. T sieht es knapp aus, die Bilder verzerren das ein wenig.
Ist aber definitiv genug Platz.
Es wurde im Vorfeld ja schon von Felt bestätigt das es passt, aber Kontrolle ist besser.



Hier noch ein paar Daten :
Breite an den Stollen gemessen: 112 mm
Höhe: 75,5 cm
Luftdruck 1bar ( keine Empfehlung!!!  nur zum messen) 
Gewicht 1265 g + 1274 g

Grüße Lenne


----------



## hw_doc (21. Juni 2015)

Lenne-Blade schrieb:


> Heute mal die Breite der neue Reifen getestet.
> Die schlechte Nachricht zuerst, Schwalbe Jumbo Jim 4.8 auf Surly Clown Shoe Felge passt hinten nicht!
> Obwohl ich das auch nicht wirklich erwartet habe.
> Bilder :
> ...



Sind die LiteSkins mit Schlauch, nicht?

Auf den 80er Felgen vom DD70 waren die (angeblichen) 4.9er Chao Yang "Big Daddy" auch überhaupt kein Problem, siehe Bild oben!


----------



## Lenne-Blade (21. Juni 2015)

Jepp, mit Schlauch. 
Schlauchlos auf der originalen Felge werde ich erst gar nicht probieren. 
Grüße


----------



## hw_doc (21. Juni 2015)

Lenne-Blade schrieb:


> Jepp, mit Schlauch.
> Schlauchlos auf der originalen Felge werde ich erst gar nicht probieren.
> Grüße



Und was wird nun aus den JJs?
Die Combo mit den silbernen Parts find ich ja nach anfänglicher Skepsis klasse.
Für hinten ne silberne 80er Felge besorgen?


----------



## mikeonbike (21. Juni 2015)

die 4,8" jj's passen auch auf der 90 mm speiseeisfelge prima...


----------



## Lenne-Blade (21. Juni 2015)

Die 4.0 JJ hab ich nicht mehr, dafür gab es die BFL. 
 danke! 

Die Clown Shoe fahre ich im Sommer mit den BFL, 
Im Winter vorne den Lou, oder wenn ich einen gebraucht bekomme den Bud. 
Hinten den Specialized Ground Control, beides auf Clown Shoe. 
Den originalen Radsatz lasse ich auf JJ 4.8, sowohl im Sommer wie im Winter. 
Dann je nach Wetter. 
Das Felt war ja ursprünglich als reines Wintergerät gedacht,  aber... 
Grüße


----------



## Lenne-Blade (21. Juni 2015)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> die 4,8" jj's passen auch auf der 90 mm speiseeisfelge prima...


Gut zu wissen, danke. 
Hast du Bilder gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (21. Juni 2015)

kann ich machen - kein Problem...


----------



## JPS-Team (21. Juni 2015)

Ich versuche schon geraume Zeit die 4.8 jj's zu bekommen ohne Erfolg. Kann mir hier jemand eine Qwelle nennen das währe schön.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## mikeonbike (21. Juni 2015)

ok, vom Handy aus nicht ...


----------



## Turbo1 (21. Juni 2015)

Bei mir schleift die vordere Scheibenbremse in der Verbindung mit meiner Bluto. Bei höherem Tempo schleift es unregelmäßig. Die Bluto ist in Kurven nicht verwindungssteif. Dann schleift es noch mehr. Noch jemanden das gleiche aufgefallen?


----------



## mikeonbike (21. Juni 2015)

überall mindestens 7 mm - vollkommen ausreichend...


----------



## Lenne-Blade (21. Juni 2015)

Die Kombi dürfte dann max sein. Klasse! 
Mir ist auch wichtig, dass es nicht zu knapp wird. 
Sieht solide aus. 
Danke für die Bilder.


----------



## Lenne-Blade (21. Juni 2015)

JPS-Team schrieb:


> Ich versuche schon geraume Zeit die 4.8 jj's zu bekommen ohne Erfolg. Kann mir hier jemand eine Qwelle nennen das währe schön.
> Gruß Jörg


Hab meine hier aus dem Bikemarkt.


----------



## winklem (21. Juni 2015)

Turbo1 schrieb:


> Bei mir schleift die vordere Scheibenbremse in der Verbindung mit meiner Bluto. Bei höherem Tempo schleift es unregelmäßig. Die Bluto ist in Kurven nicht verwindungssteif. Dann schleift es noch mehr. Noch jemanden das gleiche aufgefallen?



Bisher und auch heute keine Probleme.
Ist die Achse locker?


----------



## Dutshlander (21. Juni 2015)

Turbo1 schrieb:


> Bei mir schleift die vordere Scheibenbremse in der Verbindung mit meiner Bluto. Bei höherem Tempo schleift es unregelmäßig. Die Bluto ist in Kurven nicht verwindungssteif. Dann schleift es noch mehr. Noch jemanden das gleiche aufgefallen?


kommt auf die Bremsscheiben an, kann auch eine "eigen" Resonanz der Reifen (ab eine gewisse geschwindigkeit) sein die der Scheibe in Schwingung bringt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turbo1 (21. Juni 2015)

Eigentlich nicht. Hab sie schon fest angezogen oder mal nicht so fest angezogen,jedoch der gleiche Effekt.


----------



## Turbo1 (21. Juni 2015)

Ist eine hydraulische Deore. Bringt der Scheibenwechsel was?


----------



## Dutshlander (21. Juni 2015)

welche Durchmesser Bremsscheibe ist verbaut ev. Foto


----------



## Dutshlander (21. Juni 2015)

also diese mit einen Spider im center sind nicht so Schwingung empfindlich


----------



## Turbo1 (21. Juni 2015)

welcher Hersteller ist das?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (21. Juni 2015)

Shimano
Für mich,die besten Scheiben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turbo1 (21. Juni 2015)

Schon nervig. Hier mal ein Foto.


----------



## winklem (21. Juni 2015)

Ich habe die Orginal Deore Bremsanlage und die Avid - G3 Clean Sweep verbaut. Vorne 203 und hinten 180 Scheiben und keine Probleme.


----------



## Turbo1 (21. Juni 2015)

Ich bestell mir jetzt mal eine Bremsscheibe mit Spyder. Mal sehen ob es was bringt.


----------



## skaster (21. Juni 2015)

JPS-Team schrieb:


> Ich versuche schon geraume Zeit die 4.8 jj's zu bekommen ohne Erfolg. Kann mir hier jemand eine Qwelle nennen das währe schön.
> Gruß Jörg


http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/596183-schwalbe-jumbo-jim-liteskin-26x4-8


----------



## Riffer (23. Juni 2015)

Normal sind gerade Avid-Scheiben (ohn Spider) anfällig (gewesen, meine Erfahrungen liegen etwas zurück, weil ich mich nimmer ärgern lassen wollte), die Shimano ohne Spider haben auch hie und da eine Unflucht drinnen, die bei mir in Gebrauch befindlichen RT76 sind ok und ggf. muss man halt schauen, wo die Scheibe eiert, und leicht korrigieren (nicht mit einer Zange, da gibt es Werkzeug dafür, oder man nimmt saubere Finger - oft reicht das). Meine Bluto windet sich nicht, ich hab 80kg plus Ausrüstung...


----------



## Bindsteinracer (23. Juni 2015)

Endlich Endlich Endlich
Heut Abend hol ich meine fette Schlampe ab


----------



## ColdBlood (23. Juni 2015)

Falls jmd von euch seine Starrgabel mit Ösen gegen eine Bluto tauscht gebt bescheid. ich würde mich über eine Starrgabel freuen ;-)


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (24. Juni 2015)

Wie kann ich denn die Schwalbe Jumbo Jim 4,8er im Bikemarkt ordern?! Erst muss ich eine Adr. angeben, dann geht's nicht weiter, da der Anbieter keine Versandkosten hinterlegt hat.....

Oder ist das Angebot mittlerweile vergriffen?


----------



## ColdBlood (24. Juni 2015)

normalerweise meldet sich der Verkäufer dann bei dir  ansonsten mal bei bikesteelborrow einfach anrufen


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (24. Juni 2015)

D.H., ich kann eine 203er-Bremsscheibe verbauen (Shimano), ohne Umbauarbeiten? Oder muss ich da was beachten? Was ist für die hintere Bremse die größt mögliche Größe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (24. Juni 2015)

weiß jemand was genaues?

H&S BikeDiscount....

*Weitere Informationen folgen in Kürze!


Achtung: Aufgrund eines Rückrufes wird das Double Double 30 nicht wie angegeben mit einer Carbonsattelstütze ausgeliefert, sondern mit einer Sattelstütze aus Aluminium!*


----------



## Meister-Dieter (24. Juni 2015)

@Wobblin-Gobblin Geh doch einfach über den button "Anfrage an den Verkäufer" und der Wolfgang wird sich bei dir melden!
Geht ruckzuck,ohne Komplikationen!


----------



## Lenne-Blade (24. Juni 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> @Wobblin-Gobblin Geh doch einfach über den button "Anfrage an den Verkäufer" und der Wolfgang wird sich bei dir melden!
> Geht ruckzuck,ohne Komplikationen!


kann ich bestätigen, Antwort kam prompt


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (26. Juni 2015)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> weiß jemand was genaues?
> 
> H&S BikeDiscount....
> 
> ...


 
Würde mich auch interessieren.

@Lenne-Blade; Meister-Dieter,

Danke für eure Info, werde mein Glück mal probieren.


----------



## mikeonbike (26. Juni 2015)

vorderrad ist noch im aufbau... 4,8" bereifung


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (26. Juni 2015)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> vorderrad ist noch im aufbau... 4,8" bereifung


 Wow, die dicken Schluppen stehen dem Felt


----------



## Cl1ntB3astwood (27. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,ich habe mir gestern ein DD30 in L geschossen 

Wollte mal Fragen welchen Adapter ich hinten brauche um 203er Scheibe zu fahren.

Gruß


----------



## Dutshlander (27. Juni 2015)

Cl1ntB3astwood schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,ich habe mir gestern ein DD30 in L geschossen


und ist es TOT


----------



## skaster (27. Juni 2015)

1. ist der Rahmen bis 203mm freigegeben?
2. reicht mMn eine 180'er Scheibe völlig aus.
3. Find ich bei Felt keine Infos, würde anhand der Bilder davon ausgehen, dass hinten eine PM140 Aufnahme verbaut ist. Welchen Adapter du dann benötigst hängt auch von der Bremse ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piazza (27. Juni 2015)

Hinten wie vorne ist es PM160


----------



## zaskar62 (1. Juli 2015)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> weiß jemand was genaues?
> 
> H&S BikeDiscount....
> 
> ...


Habe heute von meinem Händler die Info bekommen,das die Carbon-Stütze ausgetauscht wird ! Als "Ersatz" kommt nun eine aus Alu.
Gründe konnte er mir nicht nennen.....


----------



## Udu (6. Juli 2015)

Voilá,


----------



## Bioantrieb (6. Juli 2015)

Jupp,endlich habe ich mein DD 70 , brauche aber nur den Rahmen, Gabel, Reifen, wer Interesse hat an den übrigen Parts (Laufräder,Lenker, etc.) macht mir einfach ein gutes Angebot!

Alles natürlich noch absolut neu, habe das Bike noch keinen Meter bewegt.


----------



## Cl1ntB3astwood (7. Juli 2015)

Ich bin echt verliebt in das Teil 

Heute mal fix die Bluto und die Zee an der VA verbaut.

Ach und falls es Jemanden interessiert welche Scheibengröße zulässig ist,

*Hallo,


vielen Dank für deine Anfrage! 
Maximal kannst du an der Gabel als auch am Hinterbau den Rahmens eine 180 mm große Bremsscheibe verbauen. Mehr lassen die Gabel sowie der Rahmen nicht zu. 


Wir hoffen aber dennoch das dir diese Information weiterhilft und wünschen dir weiterhin viele Spaß mit deinem DD30!!

Beste Grüße

Dein Felt-Team!!*


----------



## winklem (8. Juli 2015)

Die Bluto verträgt: Maximaler Scheibendurchmesser 200 mm.
Wobei sich die 180mm sicher auf die Seriengabel beziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fat-Biker (8. Juli 2015)

Also ich habe die Bluto 

 auch auf 203mm aufgerüstet (man benötigt natürlich einen anderen Adapter).


----------



## Cl1ntB3astwood (8. Juli 2015)

winklem schrieb:


> Die Bluto verträgt: Maximaler Scheibendurchmesser 200 mm.
> Wobei sich die 180mm sicher auf die Seriengabel beziehen



Richtig,180mm beziehen sich auf die Orig. Starrgabel.


----------



## nordstadt (8. Juli 2015)

BTW. Schönes BIld, insbesondere das Dicke DD neben dem spindeldürren Crack'n'fail.


----------



## Bioantrieb (8. Juli 2015)

Ja, echt geil, HERO mit Fatbike, das hat was !

Ich war erstaunt als am Anstieg Dantercepies viele davon unterwegs waren, Hut ab 

Mal sehen vielleicht versuche ich es 2016 auch mal mit dem Dickerchen.


----------



## Udu (10. Juli 2015)

Hi ihr DD70
Hat zufällig einer eine Original Sattelstange in 400 über?
Bei der Grösse S ist diese leider nur 350mm lang. Für mich 2cm zu kurz.
Falls jemand seine nicht benötigt, weil er was anderes verbaut hat, ich hätte Interesse.
Udu


----------



## Bioantrieb (10. Juli 2015)

Hi Udu,

hab ein DD70 in M, weiß aber nicht wie lang die da ist, müsste ich heute Nachmittag mal messen, ist noch nagelneu, bin, wie oben geschrieben, noch am umbauen und daher noch nicht gefahren.

LG


----------



## zaskar62 (10. Juli 2015)

Hi Udu

Versuche doch mal,sie beim Händler auszutauschen... ! Ich habe von meinem Händler jetzt eine Truvativ Noir Carbon Stütze im Austausch gegen die Original-Stütze bekommen. Felt wollte erst eine Alu-Stütze schicken,aber mein Händler hatte da wohl die besseren Argumente...
Dann ist es sicher kein Problem,auf diesem Wege eine 400er zu bekommen.
Sollte das nicht klappen,kannst Du gern meine alte oder auch die neue Stütze haben. Sind beide 400mm lang. Ich habe eine Kind Shock verbaut und benötige die Carbon-Stütze nicht.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Aardvark (11. Juli 2015)

Ein freundliches Hallo an die Feltfahrer .
Wenn jemand von euch durch einen Gabelumbau seine Starrgabel (150x15 Aufnahme) übrig hat und los werden möchte, würde ich diese sehr gerne abkaufen.


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (13. Juli 2015)

So, hab meins (DD30) jetzt auch auf JJs 4,8er umgerüstet. Fällt von der Optik her garnicht viel auf. Passt alles super. Umbau ging ohne Werkzeug, Reifen fallen quasi von bzw. auf die Felge. Man sollte nur etwas Seifenlauge für die Flanken benutzen und die neuen Reifen auf ca 2 bar aufpumpen, damit diese in ihre Endposition rutschen. Ansonsten eiert's ziemich. Werde schnellstmöglich Bilder hochladen.


----------



## Udu (18. Juli 2015)

Ich hätte ein kaum gefahrenes DD30 in M zu verkaufen.
Bei Intetesse bitte melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (18. Juli 2015)

So, bis jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden mit den neuen Reifen. Fahren sich angenehmer als die 4er und auch das 'nachziehen' ist nicht mehr da, oder aber sehr viel weniger.


----------



## Cl1ntB3astwood (18. Juli 2015)

Wobblin-Gobblin schrieb:


> So, bis jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden mit den neuen Reifen. Fahren sich angenehmer als die 4er und auch das 'nachziehen' ist nicht mehr da, oder aber sehr viel weniger.



Du hast nicht zufällig ein ein Vergleichsbild gemacht mit dem 4er und dem 4.8er auf der DD Felge?


----------



## mikeonbike (18. Juli 2015)

der 4,8'er hat auf der 80mm felge 11,3 cm. der 4,0" hat nicht mal ganz die 10 cm geschafft...


----------



## mikeonbike (18. Juli 2015)

einen direkten vergleich habe ich leider nicht, aber der unterschied wäre sowohl in breite als auch im umfang deutlich...

4,0"






4,8"


----------



## piazza (19. Juli 2015)

hab noch ein neues DD30 in L zu verkaufen, bei Interesse PN.


----------



## JC3 (21. Juli 2015)

Hi
Was ist Selfsteering?


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (23. Juli 2015)

Gestern hatte ich leider den ersten Unfall mit dem Felt. Bin auf einem abschüssigen Feldweg in ein Loch gefahren (war mit abgemähtem Stroh bedeckt), mir hats den Lenker verissen und ich habe mit der Seite auf dem Weg gebremst. Das Felt hat den Unfall fast unbeschädigt überstanden. Ich habe nen paar Blessuren.

Ich brauche neue Lenkergriffe und Lenkerendstopfen. Gerne hätte ich die originalen von Felt, aber 8 Euro Versand für nen 4,95 Artikel ist mir zu teuer.

Meine Frage:

die silberne Abdeckung am Bremshebel im Anhang (hat auch Kratzer abbekommen), kann man die einfach wechseln durch Abschrauben oder ist das bereits der Ausgleichsbehälter für die Bremsflüssigkeit und ich muss nach dem Wechsel die Bremse entlüften bzw. neu befüllen?


----------



## ColdBlood (23. Juli 2015)

Du kannst die bremse gerade ausrichten und die kappe wechseln. Entlüften musst du wahrscheinlich nicht, aber auf jeden Fall den Trichter mal aufsetzen danach und bisschen Öl nachfüllen  hat bei mir immer so geklappt.


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (23. Juli 2015)

ColdBlood schrieb:


> Du kannst die bremse gerade ausrichten und die kappe wechseln. Entlüften musst du wahrscheinlich nicht, aber auf jeden Fall den Trichter mal aufsetzen danach und bisschen Öl nachfüllen  hat bei mir immer so geklappt.


 
Perfekt, danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (23. Juli 2015)

Und besorg Dir gleich die Schwarzen, die sind schöner


----------



## ColdBlood (23. Juli 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Und besorg Dir gleich die Schwarzen, die sind schöner


ich wollt's nicht sagen


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (23. Juli 2015)

Habt ihr ne Produktbezeichnung bzw. Art.Nr?

Ist das ML615 (Shimano Deore?)


----------



## nordstadt (23. Juli 2015)

Guck mal hier sind alle Varianten gelistet:

bike components


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (23. Juli 2015)

nordstadt schrieb:


> Guck mal hier sind alle Varianten gelistet:
> 
> bike components


Bike-Components kenne ich, wusste aber nicht, dass es die Deckelchen auch einzeln gibt.

Super, vielen Dank.

Passt das denn mit meiner Vermutung (ML615)? Würden auch XT-Deckelchen passen?

*EDIT*

Danke, haber erst beim Draufklicken gesehen, dass es die Richtigen sind. Leider sind die linken nicht verfügbar -> 20 Tage oder mehr


----------



## zoomer (23. Juli 2015)

Wobblin-Gobblin schrieb:


> Leider sind die linken nicht verfügbar -> 20 Tage oder mehr




Das ist der BC-eigene Code für Sankt Nimmerleinstag !
Nicht machen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (23. Juli 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Das ist der BC-eigene Code für Sankt Nimmerleinstag !
> Nicht machen !


 Danke, habe bei Snake-Bike geordert.


----------



## zoomer (23. Juli 2015)

Wobblin-Gobblin schrieb:


> Danke, habe bei Snake-Bike geordert.



Kannst spasseshalber bei BC eine Infomail bei Verfügbarkeit anfordern.
Dann erfährst Du irgendwann wann der St. Nimmerleinstag ist ...


----------



## zaskar62 (28. Juli 2015)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Jupp,endlich habe ich mein DD 70 , brauche aber nur den Rahmen, Gabel, Reifen, wer Interesse hat an den übrigen Parts (Laufräder,Lenker, etc.) macht mir einfach ein gutes Angebot!
> 
> Alles natürlich noch absolut neu, habe das Bike noch keinen Meter bewegt.


Hast Du den Lenker noch...? Habe meinen gerade zerlegt.


----------



## EllisCooper (28. Juli 2015)

Hallo Zusammen.

Ich lese schon lange hier bei den Fatbikes mit, ganz besonders beim Felt. Nachdem ich jetzt 1 Jahr ohne MTB auskommen musste habe ich bemerkt, das ich doch wieder etwas mit Stollen brauche. Ein Fatbike würde meinen Wünschen schon sehr entsprechen, ich möchte nämlich keine Rennen gewinnen, sondern kurze Feierabendrunden genießen und etwas "die Geschwindigkeit rausnehmen".
Das Double Double 30 gefällt mir, optisch wie technisch. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir noch ein paar Fragen beantworten, da ich noch keins in "echt" sehen konnte:

1. Die schwarzen Streifen, z.B. auf dem Oberrohr, sind doch unter Lack, oder? Ist das ordentlich gemacht?
2. Wie lang ist der Vorbau bei Größe M? (S und L ist natürlich auch interessant.)
3. Im Urlaub habe ich ein Fatbike geliehen gehabt. Bei dem bin ich mit den Fersen an die Kettenstreben gestoßen (Schuhgröße 47). Habt ihr da Erfahrung? Kann vielleicht jemand für mich ein Foto von oben auf die Kettenstreben machen?
4. Sind alle Züge im Rahmen verlegt?
Obwohl ich mit einem Fatbike etwas weg will von High-Tech, eher Back to the Roots, muss ich unbedingt eine Vario-Sattelstütze haben. Meiner Meinung nach eine der besten Innovationen der letzten 20 Jahre. Dazu würde mich Interessieren:
5. Wie weit kann man eine Sattelstütze im Rahmen versenken, also bis sie an die Flaschenhalterschrauben anstösst? Größe M, die anderen Größen sind aber auch interessant.
6. Gibt es eine elegante Lösung die Leitung für die Sattelstützen-Remote zu verlegen? Z.B. auch durch den Rahmen?
Und zum guter Abschluss:
7. Ich bin 186cm groß. Ich habe schon sehr viele MTBs gehabt und ich kann sagen das ich mit kleinen Rahmen immer gut klargekommen bin, die Wendigkeit schätze und mich sicherer fühle. Spricht etwas dagegen Größe M zu nehmen? Wie gesagt, ich kann es leider nicht ausprobieren.

Ich hoffe das war nicht zuviel.
Ich bedanke mich schon mal für eure Antworten.

Dominik


----------



## hw_doc (28. Juli 2015)

EllisCooper schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen.
> 
> Ich lese schon lange hier bei den Fatbikes mit, ganz besonders beim Felt. Nachdem ich jetzt 1 Jahr ohne MTB auskommen musste habe ich bemerkt, das ich doch wieder etwas mit Stollen brauche. Ein Fatbike würde meinen Wünschen schon sehr entsprechen, ich möchte nämlich keine Rennen gewinnen, sondern kurze Feierabendrunden genießen und etwas "die Geschwindigkeit rausnehmen".
> Das Double Double 30 gefällt mir, optisch wie technisch. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir noch ein paar Fragen beantworten, da ich noch keins in "echt" sehen konnte:
> ...



AFAIR ist alles unter Lack, auf dem rauen Lack hält normale Schutzfolie eher nicht. Habe schon ein DD70 mit Gorilla-Tape am UR in der Hand gehabt.
Hier findest Du von mir u. a. hier was zum Vorbau.
Wenn Du mit den Kettenstreben an einem nicht weiter benannten Fatbike kollidierst, wird es mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit auch beim Felt passieren. Das hat einen sehr hohen Q-Factor. Wenn dich das stört, besser bei Bikes mit 4"/17xer Hinterbauten schauen.
Die Frage mit den Zügen solltest Du Dir anhand der Fotos auf den vorangegangenen Seiten selbst beantworten können.
Mit ner Variostütze solltest Du ja keine Probleme mit irgendwelchen Flaschenhalterschrauben bekommen. Mehr kann ich dazu leider nicht sagen.
Den Remote-Zug wirst Du wohl nur versenken können, wenn Du dafür auf den Umwerfer verzichtest. Ich würde da eher zu ner Stütze ohne Remote raten...
Das M ist IMO recht groß, für meine Begriffe nicht wirklich wendig (bei 1,86 m). Mein Farley in 17,5" ist dagegen eine Bombe - kurz und verspielt. Das war am Ende auch der Trennungsgrund.


----------



## EllisCooper (28. Juli 2015)

Danke für deine Antwort. 
Das Fatbike,  das ich gemietet hatte,  war ein RockMachine Avalanche 30. Schmal ausfallende 4 Zoll Reifen. Vielleicht muss ich mich nur gewöhnen an ein breites Tretlager. 
Ich dachte das verade bei einer Variostütze es nicht unwichtig ist wie weit sich die Stütze versenken lässt? Z. B. Eine MoveLoc Stütze mit 200mm Verstellbereich hat ja schon eine gewisse Länge. Und auch andere Stützen gibt es ja nicht ohne Grund in verschiedenen Längen. 
Auf den Umwerfer möchte ich (erstmal) nicht verzichten, ohne Remote ist definitiv eine Alternative.


----------



## zoomer (29. Juli 2015)

zu 3.

Bei beiden Fatbikes stosse ich, dem Stealth Rubber Abrieb nach,
mit den überdimensionalen 5/10 Impact Schuhen, ständig an
Ketten und Sitzstreben an.

Beim Fahren ist mir das allerdings noch nie aufgefallen.
Für die Optik habe ich dort Rahmenschutzfolie angebracht. Daran
scheint sich der Sohlengummi nicht so abzusetzen.


Mit dem breiten Q-Faktor komme ich persönlich super zu recht.
Ist ja auch nur ca. 1cm breiter pro Seite. Your mileage may vary.
Das erste Mal Kniezicken hatte ich nach einer Fahrt mit einer
schmalen Alfine Kurbel 


zu 5.

In der Regel ist bei den Trinkflaschenhalterösen Ende, weil die ins
Rohr rein stehen. Oder am Anfang der Biegung bei gebogenen
Sitzrohren.
Oft sind aber bei Grösse M, wie bei meinem ICT, weil sie nicht
mehr rein passt, eh keine Gewindeösen im Sitzrohr. Ab Grösse L
schon.


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (29. Juli 2015)

zaskar62 schrieb:


> Hast Du den Lenker noch...? Habe meinen gerade zerlegt.


 Ich hoffe, es ist glimpflich abgelaufen.


----------



## hw_doc (29. Juli 2015)

EllisCooper schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort.
> Das Fatbike,  das ich gemietet hatte,  war ein RockMachine Avalanche 30. Schmal ausfallende 4 Zoll Reifen. Vielleicht muss ich mich nur gewöhnen an ein breites Tretlager.
> Ich dachte das verade bei einer Variostütze es nicht unwichtig ist wie weit sich die Stütze versenken lässt? Z. B. Eine MoveLoc Stütze mit 200mm Verstellbereich hat ja schon eine gewisse Länge. Und auch andere Stützen gibt es ja nicht ohne Grund in verschiedenen Längen.
> Auf den Umwerfer möchte ich (erstmal) nicht verzichten, ohne Remote ist definitiv eine Alternative.



Naja, das Obertteil der Stütze rutscht beim Absenken ja nicht noch mal durch die eigentliche Stütze hindurch  
Das hier ist die Sattelhöhe für meine 85,xer Schrittlänge zusammen mit einer 100er Stütze an RH M:





Mit ner 150er Stütze solltest Du also bzgl. Sattelauszug keine Probleme bekommen. Die Movloc gibt es AFAIK auch nicht ohne Remote...


----------



## zaskar62 (29. Juli 2015)

Wobblin-Gobblin schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, es ist glimpflich abgelaufen.


Glimpflich ist relativ....!  Dem Felt hat´s nichts ausgemacht,bis auf den Lenker.
Meiner Schulter schon eher. Muß mal das MRT abwarten.
Eigentlich habe ich mir das Felt gekauft,um meine Fahrweise etwas defensiver zu gestalten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piazza (29. Juli 2015)

zaskar62 schrieb:


> (...)
> Eigentlich habe ich mir das Felt gekauft,um meine Fahrweise etwas defensiver zu gestalten....



Hehe, das merk ich bei mir allerdings auch eher weniger, der Grip und die meines Erachtens bessere Dämpfung der Reifen verleiten teilweise ganz schön zum bügeln! 
Gute Besserung (in zweierlei Hinsicht  )!


----------



## Bioantrieb (29. Juli 2015)

Biken und defensiv, das passt einfach nicht zusammen 

Also wie gesagt, die Daumen sind gedrückt und keine Angst, dein Felt wartet auf dich, die sind treu...


----------



## zaskar62 (29. Juli 2015)

Mmmh,das blöde dickbereifte ist echt viel zu schnell.... Damit hab ich schon einigen die Zähne gezogen.
Aber eben auch etwas unkontrollierbarer in Extrem-Situationen .
Trotz langjähriger Erfahrung.


----------



## EllisCooper (29. Juli 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Naja, das Obertteil der Stütze rutscht beim Absenken ja nicht noch mal durch die eigentliche Stütze hindurch
> Das hier ist die Sattelhöhe für meine 85,xer Schrittlänge zusammen mit einer 100er Stütze an RH M:
> Mit ner 150er Stütze solltest Du also bzgl. Sattelauszug keine Probleme bekommen. Die Movloc gibt es AFAIK auch nicht ohne Remote...



Ich habe heute zugeschlagen und mir ein DD30 in Rahmengröße M gekauft. Darf ich dich fragen was du für eine Sattelstütze in dem DD hast?


----------



## hw_doc (29. Juli 2015)

Ist eine SP-T03 von XLC.
Wenn Du deutlich über 100 Euro ausgeben kannst, solltest Du nach einer Stütze mit größerem Verstellbereich suchen, die auch eine brauchbare Klemmung für den Sattel hat.


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Juli 2015)

Ich bin mit meiner Kind Shock Dropzone in schwarz, 125/420mm, für 145 Euro - sehr zufrieden! Mehr Verstellweg ohne Remote, günstiger? Nirgendwo!


----------



## Lenne-Blade (29. Juli 2015)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> weiß jemand was genaues?
> 
> H&S BikeDiscount....
> 
> ...




Eine neue Sattelstütze aus Alu wurde kostenlos per Post zugeschickt. 
Grüße Lenne


----------



## Meister-Dieter (29. Juli 2015)

@Trail Surfer darf ich fragen,wo du die bestellt hast?


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Juli 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> @Trail Surfer darf ich fragen,wo du die bestellt hast?


Aber sicher. Hier:
https://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-...e/Dropzone-Teleskop-Sattelstuetze.html#status


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (29. Juli 2015)

Danke dir!
Leider gefällt mir das rot elox nicht so sehr


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Juli 2015)

Demontieren und in Abflussreiniger o.ä. baden. Danach wieder in Wunschfarbe eloxieren lassen.


----------



## zaskar62 (29. Juli 2015)

Lenne-Blade schrieb:


> Eine neue Sattelstütze aus Alu wurde kostenlos per Post zugeschickt.
> Grüße Lenne


Ich habe eine aus Carbon bekommen...! Truvativ Noir Carbon.


----------



## Udu (29. Juli 2015)

zaskar62 schrieb:


> Ich habe eine aus Carbon bekommen...! Truvativ Noir Carbon.


Ist das eine allgemeine Rückrufaktion?
Muss ich mir Sorgen machen, dass meine was hat?


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (30. Juli 2015)

Lenne-Blade schrieb:


> Eine neue Sattelstütze aus Alu wurde kostenlos per Post zugeschickt.
> Grüße Lenne


 
Hast Du bei H&S bestellt und die haben Dir einfach ne neue Stütze zugeschickt?

Welche Baureihen betrifft das denn? Ich habe eines der ersten, Ende Januar diesen Jahres bekommen, keine Schrauben aussen vorne in der Gabel.....

Noch ne andere Frage: wie richtet ihr die Brems- bzw. Schalthebel korrekt aus, sodass die auf beiden Seiten im gleichen Winkel sitzen? Mit wieviel NM habt ihr die Schrauben angezogen?


----------



## skaster (30. Juli 2015)

Lenne-Blade schrieb:


> Eine neue Sattelstütze aus Alu wurde kostenlos per Post zugeschickt.
> Grüße Lenne


Also ehrlich gesagt finde ich es etwas ...billig als Tausch für eine Carbon- eine Alustütze zu schicken. Ich würde mal gerne das Geschrei hören wenn ein Autohersteller als Tausch für evtl. bedenkliche Alufelgen den Kunden Stahlfelgen zukommen lässt.
Just my 2 Cents.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenne-Blade (30. Juli 2015)

Wobblin-Gobblin schrieb:


> Hast Du bei H&S bestellt und die haben Dir einfach ne neue Stütze zugeschickt?
> 
> Welche Baureihen betrifft das denn? Ich habe eines der ersten, Ende Januar diesen Jahres bekommen, keine Schrauben aussen vorne in der Gabel.....
> 
> Noch ne andere Frage: wie richtet ihr die Brems- bzw. Schalthebel korrekt aus, sodass die auf beiden Seiten im gleichen Winkel sitzen? Mit wieviel NM habt ihr die Schrauben angezogen?



Bei hs bestellt.
War auch eines der ersten.
Grüße


----------



## Lenne-Blade (30. Juli 2015)

skaster schrieb:


> Also ehrlich gesagt finde ich es etwas ...billig als Tausch für eine Carbon- eine Alustütze zu schicken. Ich würde mal gerne das Geschrei hören wenn ein Autohersteller als Tausch für evtl. bedenkliche Alufelgen den Kunden Stahlfelgen zukommen lässt.
> Just my 2 Cents.



Nicht im Tausch, es wurde eine neue Stütze aus Alu geschickt mit dem Hinweis die Carbonstütze nicht mehr zu benutzen.
Grüße
Lenne


----------



## BigJohn (30. Juli 2015)

Lenne-Blade schrieb:


> Nicht im Tausch, es wurde eine neue Stütze aus Alu geschickt mit dem Hinweis die Carbonstütze nicht mehr zu benutzen.
> Grüße
> Lenne


Das kommt dann irgendwie aufs selbe raus...


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (30. Juli 2015)

Hm, nirgends von einem Rückruf seitens Felt etwas zu lesen -> irgendwie nen bisschen dubios.

Allerdings finde ich auch, dass es für eine Carbonstütze als Austausch ebenfalls eine Carbonstütze geben muss. Dafür hat man ja schliesslich bezahlt.


----------



## skaster (30. Juli 2015)

Lenne-Blade schrieb:


> Nicht im Tausch, es wurde eine neue Stütze aus Alu geschickt mit dem Hinweis die Carbonstütze nicht mehr zu benutzen.
> Grüße
> Lenne


Also sagt Felt nun die Carbonstütze DARF nicht mehr benutzt werden? Wenn ja, dann sollte adäquater Ersatz geliefert werden und das kann in meinen Augen nur eine andere Carbonstütze sein. Wobei ich auf die Erklärung gespannt wäre. Oder dürfen generell keine Carbonstützen in dem Rahmen gefahren werden, aus welchem Grund auch immer, mir fällt da keiner ein, dann wäre es sicherlich ein wandlungsfähiger Mangel des Rades, da dieser ja zusammen mit einer Carbonstütze geliefert wird. Klingt vielleicht etwas kleinkariert, aber imho wäre es so.


----------



## Lenne-Blade (30. Juli 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Das kommt dann irgendwie aufs selbe raus...





skaster schrieb:


> Also sagt Felt nun die Carbonstütze DARF nicht mehr benutzt werden? Wenn ja, dann sollte adäquater Ersatz geliefert werden und das kann in meinen Augen nur eine andere Carbonstütze sein. Wobei ich auf die Erklärung gespannt wäre. Oder dürfen generell keine Carbonstützen in dem Rahmen gefahren werden, aus welchem Grund auch immer, mir fällt da keiner ein, dann wäre es sicherlich ein wandlungsfähiger Mangel des Rades, da dieser ja zusammen mit einer Carbonstütze geliefert wird. Klingt vielleicht etwas kleinkariert, aber imho wäre es so.



Generell stimme ich euch zu.
Ich sehe es allerdings etwas entspannter, da ich die Carbonstütze, als auch den Carbonlenker nicht fahre, warum auch immer.
Und wenn ich eine Sattelstütze aus Alu bekomme, weil mein Händler sagt die Carbonstütze soll laut Felt nicht montiert sein, dann nehme ich diese natürlich gerne.
Natürlich habe ich auch nachgefragt, warum die Carbonstütze ausgetauscht wird, allerdings konnte man mir es nicht sagen, bzw. hieß es, dass weitere Infos folgen.

Was mich bei der ganzen Sache nur wundert, warum die originale Sattelstütze nicht zurückgeschickt werden muss???
Warum nicht jeder einzelne DD30 Besitzer angeschrieben wird?
Und warum nicht, wenn schon ein Rückruf bzw das neue Modell mit Alu ausgestattet ist, klar gesagt wird, ob es an dem Material liegt, oder die Kombination diese Sattelstütze im Alurahmen?
Vermuten lässt sich viel...
Grüße


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. Juli 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Danke dir!
> Leider gefällt mir das rot elox nicht so sehr





Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Demontieren und in Abflussreiniger o.ä. baden. Danach wieder in Wunschfarbe eloxieren lassen.



Hallo Dieter,

ich habe noch einmal darüber nachgedacht und bin zu dem Schluss gekommen, das ich meine Antwort revidiere und finde, dass das dunklere Rot eine tolle Kontrastfarbe zum dunkelgrünen Wo abgeben würde! Ehrlich!!

Gerne auch andere Mein-ungen, ich bin da nicht so sensibel bei Kontra.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (31. Juli 2015)

Mag sein Rene,aber ich steh nicht so auf elox.
Das grüne Kettenblatt am Carbonbike habe ich nur genommen,weil es in schwarz ausverkauft war ( sorry for o.t)!


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. Juli 2015)

Na, dann. Immer ehrlich bleiben ist immer besser.


----------



## EllisCooper (31. Juli 2015)

Guten Abend.
Danke das ich durch mitlesen und durch euren Rat und Ideen zu diesem schönen Fatbike gekommen bin.
Umgebaut habe ich:
Jumbo Jim in 4,8 Zoll
KindShock Dropzone Sattelstütze
Bremscheiben 203/180mm

  
Dominik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (31. Juli 2015)

Gut gemacht, mit der Dropzone!


----------



## EllisCooper (31. Juli 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Gut gemacht, mit der Dropzone!


Danke nochmal. War ein guter Tipp. Genau was ich brauche. Reicht völlig, funktioniert spitze
Domink


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (31. Juli 2015)

EllisCooper schrieb:


> Danke nochmal. War ein guter Tipp. Genau was ich brauche. Reicht völlig, funktioniert spitze
> Domink



Hast Du für den Umbau der Bremse eine Adapter benötigt? Wenn ja, welchen?

Super Bike, tolle Bilder 

*EDIT* 

Hast Du das gute Stück gebraucht gekauft? Der Gabel nach zu urteilen ist es eines der ersten Exemplare (keine Schrauben aussen).


----------



## EllisCooper (31. Juli 2015)

Wobblin-Gobblin schrieb:


> Hast Du für den Umbau der Bremse eine Adapter benötigt? Wenn ja, welchen?
> 
> Super Bike, tolle Bilder
> 
> ...



Ich habe den vorderen Adapter nach hinten geschraubt um auf 180mm zu kommen. Fur vorne habe ich den Shimano Adapter für 203mm bestellt. Und einen Satz neue Scheiben, weil es die verbaute Scheibe nicht in 203mm gab. Und es soll ja gleich sein... 
Habe es neu gekauft. Der Händler hatte noch einige da, aber nur eines in M. (jedenfalls aufgebaut, keine Ahnung was er auf Lager hat) Nur dem M fehlten die Ösen, S und L hatten sie. Pech, aber keine Katastrophe. 
Dominik


----------



## Meister-Dieter (1. August 2015)

edit


----------



## Dasding86 (6. August 2015)

Guten morgen, miteinander. 
Ich habe mich wohl auch vom Fatbike Virus anstecken lassen und möchte mir in naher Zukunft ein Double dee 30 kaufen. Jetzt kommt ja demnächst das 2016er Modell, könnt ihr mir sagen was da zum 2015er verändert wurde?
Gruß Oli


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (6. August 2015)

Dasding86 schrieb:


> Guten morgen, miteinander.
> Ich habe mich wohl auch vom Fatbike Virus anstecken lassen und möchte mir in naher Zukunft ein Double dee 30 kaufen. Jetzt kommt ja demnächst das 2016er Modell, könnt ihr mir sagen was da zum 2015er verändert wurde?
> Gruß Oli


 
Hallo Oli,

also manche Seiten schreiben, dass sich beim 2016er Modell gegenüber dem Aktuellen nichts ändert, andere hingegen schreiben, dass das Neue eine andere Bereifung bekommt.

Beim 2015er gab es ja anfangs eine Carbonsattelstütze, die aber durch eine aus Aluminium ersetzt wurde bzw. wird (-> kostenloser Austausch vom Händler).

http://fat-bike-news.de/2015/07/13/fatbike-felt-double-double-30-2016/


----------



## Dasding86 (6. August 2015)

Wobblin-Gobblin schrieb:


> Hallo Oli,
> 
> also manche Seiten schreiben, dass sich beim 2016er Modell gegenüber dem Aktuellen nichts ändert, andere hingegen schreiben, dass das Neue eine andere Bereifung bekommt.
> 
> ...


Dankeschön  
Jetzt muss ich nur noch meiner Frau erklären warum ein neues bike und dann auch noch ein Fatbike unbedingt sein muss (Fatbikes gefallen ihr überhaupt nicht), aber das bekomme ich schon irgendwie hin  Hattet ihr ganz allgemein Grund zur Beanstandung bei der Lieferung oder lassen die meisten es vom Fahrrad Händler aufbauen?


----------



## Deleted334475 (6. August 2015)

No Woman no cry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (6. August 2015)

H&S Bike Discount kann ich sehr empfehlen. Kam praktisch fertig montiert mit perfekt eingestellter Schaltung. Einzig die Wartezeit war nervig. Bestellt letzten August, Lieferung Ende Januar diesen Jahres......


----------



## zaskar62 (6. August 2015)

Dasding86 schrieb:


> Dankeschön
> Jetzt muss ich nur noch meiner Frau erklären warum ein neues bike und dann auch noch ein Fatbike unbedingt sein muss (Fatbikes gefallen ihr überhaupt nicht), aber das bekomme ich schon irgendwie hin  Hattet ihr ganz allgemein Grund zur Beanstandung bei der Lieferung oder lassen die meisten es vom Fahrrad Händler aufbauen?


 Hab meins bei ABE´S Bike -Shop in Leipzig bestellt,online. Super Preis,super Service ! Habe im Austausch eine Carbon- anstatt Alu-Stütze bekommen und schon die zweite Steckachse für vorn. Bei mir waren schon 2 defekt....
Lieferung jeweils innerhalb von 5 Tagen !
Austausch der Steckachsen war natürlich kostenlos.
Wirklich absolut empfehlenswert ! Und H&S liegt praktisch vor der Tür....
Es müssen nicht immer die "großen " sein.


----------



## Dasding86 (6. August 2015)

zaskar62 schrieb:


> Hab meins bei ABE´S Bike -Shop in Leipzig bestellt,online. Super Preis,super Service ! Habe im Austausch eine Carbon- anstatt Alu-Stütze bekommen und schon die zweite Steckachse für vorn. Bei mir waren schon 2 defekt....
> Lieferung jeweils innerhalb von 5 Tagen !
> Austausch der Steckachsen war natürlich kostenlos.
> Wirklich absolut empfehlenswert ! Und H&S liegt praktisch vor der Tür....
> Es müssen nicht immer die "großen " sein.


Das mit der Steckachsen ist mir neu, ist das Problem bei Felt bekannt? Habe bei mir im Ort auch einen Händler der Felt vertreibt, muss ich ihn mal fragen ob er auch Fatbikes verkauft. So wie ich das jetzt verstehe, kann ich auf das 2016er Modell warten aber falls es ein 2015er wird, wäre das auch kein Beinbruch.


----------



## zaskar62 (6. August 2015)

2016er soll aber deutlich teurer werden! Man spricht von,bis Zu fünfhundert Euro.Aber Genaues weiß ich auch nicht.Würde mir aber noch schnell ein 2015er besorgen. Sicher ist sicher....


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. August 2015)

Schon wegen dem Wechselkursunterschied gegenüber vor 12 Monaten, denke ich auch, mit 200 Teuros Preisanhebung kann man im mittelpreisigen Bereich schon rechnen. Um den Dreh rum...


----------



## JC3 (6. August 2015)

Hab mein DD 30 bei Fun Corner gekauft und bin super zufrieden die haben sogar noch welche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatbike24 (7. August 2015)

Hallo Oli,

das Felt DD30 ist ab sofort in der 2016er Variante lieferbar, der Preis ist leider auf 1599€ geklettert, das liegt wie hier schon beschrieben am Dollar Kurs.
Die Ausstattung ist weitestgehend gleich, die Sattelstütze ist nun aus Aluminium.
Leider ist laut Felt nur noch eine Race Face Ride Kurbel verbaut, die Reifen kommen weiterhin von Schwalbe in 4.0 Zoll.

Grüße 

Alex


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (7. August 2015)

zaskar62 schrieb:


> 2016er soll aber deutlich teurer werden! Man spricht von,bis Zu fünfhundert Euro.Aber Genaues weiß ich auch nicht.Würde mir aber noch schnell ein 2015er besorgen. Sicher ist sicher....


2016er gibt es aber schon jetzt. Ca. 100 Euronen teurer, aber gleiches Bike wie 2015


----------



## Meister-Dieter (7. August 2015)

Warum nimmst dann nicht das Bergamont,sieht für mich nahezu identisch aus!
1299 ohne bluto/1899 mit


----------



## skaster (7. August 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Warum nimmst dann nicht das Bergamont,sieht für mich nahezu identisch aus!
> 1299 ohne bluto/1899 mit


Ne, no way. Das Bergamont hat im Gegensatz zum DD diese Abstützung von Sattel- und Oberrohr. Persönlich finde ich gerade diese cleane Form des DD richtig gut.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (7. August 2015)

Du sollst mir nicht immer widersprechen!


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (7. August 2015)

Fatbike24 schrieb:


> Hallo Oli,
> 
> das Felt DD30 ist ab sofort in der 2016er Variante lieferbar, der Preis ist leider auf 1599€ geklettert, das liegt wie hier schon beschrieben am Dollar Kurs.
> Die Ausstattung ist weitestgehend gleich, die Sattelstütze ist nun aus Aluminium.
> ...


 
Aha, sehr interessant.

Race Face Ride anstatt Turbine und Alu statt Carbon - aber teurer


----------



## Dasding86 (7. August 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Warum nimmst dann nicht das Bergamont,sieht für mich nahezu identisch aus!
> 1299 ohne bluto/1899 mit


Sorry die Abstützung zur Sattelstange finde ich auch ziemlich bescheiden, aber sonst kommt es denn Felt recht nahe. Danke für die Info auf jeden Fall  
Ja dann schaue ich nach einem 2015er da bekommt man mehr für weniger Geld


----------



## durchi (7. August 2015)

Bei Fahrrad Kalker xxl in Ludwigshafen hatten sie vor kurzem noch jede Menge da. 
Ich hab mir mein DD30 für 1299 geholt. Das 70er gibt's dort auch noch für 999


----------



## zaskar62 (7. August 2015)

skaster schrieb:


> Ne, no way. Das Bergamont hat im Gegensatz zum DD diese Abstützung von Sattel- und Oberrohr. Persönlich finde ich gerade diese cleane Form des DD richtig gut.


Außerdem will er das Double Dee...,und das Double Dee will Ihn....


----------



## Dasding86 (7. August 2015)

zaskar62 schrieb:


> Außerdem will er das Double Dee...,und das Double Dee will Ihn....


Auch andere Mütter haben schöne Tochter, also so ist es ja nicht  

Mir hat optisch das Felt Double Double 30 einfach auf Anhieb gefallen und die Preis/Leistung scheint auch zu passen, dass waren wohl die beiden Hauptgründe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar62 (7. August 2015)

Dasding86 schrieb:


> Auch andere Mütter haben schöne Tochter, also so ist es ja nicht
> 
> Mir hat optisch das Felt Double Double 30 einfach auf Anhieb gefallen und die Preis/Leistung scheint auch zu passen, dass waren wohl die beiden Hauptgründe.


Meine Rede ! Wo bekommst Du so ein stimmiges Bike,mit der Ausstattung ,für d e n Preis...? Außerdem rockt das Teil !!
Hatte ein Specialized Fatboy zum Vergleich,war auch nicht besser...
Also,warum warten und suchen..?
Du machst keinen Fehler damit,das Felt hat echt Potenzial ! Wenn´s paßt..


----------



## mikeonbike (8. August 2015)

der rahmen ist eine gute basis. steckache, innenverlegte züge, kein pressfit (gott sei dank) - lack einigermassen unempfindlich, gewicht um die 2350 gr.. die gabel ist zwar sackschwer (um die 1350 gr), aber stabil und passt auch optisch gut. mit den entsprechenden komponenten ist das rad wirklich super. bei mir ist allerdings nur noch die kurbel und der steuersatz original. die federgabel habe ich mir bis jetzt aus mehreren gründen (lenkwinkel, die bluto finde ich auch nicht so prickelnd) verkniffen. dafür fahre ich mit 4,8" reifen und vario stütze... damit lassen sich dann auch extreme sachen machen...


----------



## Turbo1 (8. August 2015)

Was ist das für eine Größe? Sieht auf dem Bild wie ein Kinderbike aus.Sorry
Das Oberrohr wirkt in dem Blickwinkel so kurz.


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (8. August 2015)

Cooles Bild, was für Komponenten hast du verbaut? Lenker, Felgen etc...


----------



## mikeonbike (8. August 2015)

Turbo1 schrieb:


> Was ist das für eine Größe? Sieht auf dem Bild wie ein Kinderbike aus.Sorry
> Das Oberrohr wirkt in dem Blickwinkel so kurz.



danke... das ist s und passt bei 1,70 auch ziemlich gut. runde 2 cm sattelüberhöhung sind auch ok.






16" mit einer 580 oberrohrlänge + 70'er vorbau ist auch nicht wirklich kurz. das dude ist zum beispiel in s deutlich kürzer.


----------



## BigJohn (8. August 2015)

Ich würde auch gerne ohne spacer so ne geringe Überhöhung zustande bringen


----------



## mikeonbike (8. August 2015)

Wobblin-Gobblin schrieb:


> Cooles Bild, was für Komponenten hast du verbaut? Lenker, Felgen etc...



race face turbine (lenker, vorbau, kurbel), tune sattelstützenklemme, xt komplett (schaltung und bremsen), rs reverb, hinterrad hope + specialiced 90 mm felge, vorderrad dt swiss 350 mit 80 mm br 710 felge - gewicht knapp über 14 kg


----------



## zaskar62 (8. August 2015)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> danke... das ist s und passt bei 1,70 auch ziemlich gut. runde 2 cm sattelüberhöhung sind auch ok.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zaskar62 (8. August 2015)

Sattel gewechselt..? Sieht gleich um Längen besser aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (8. August 2015)

zaskar62 schrieb:


> Sattel gewechselt..? Sieht gleich um Längen besser aus



du meinst den brooks, der vorher drauf war? der hatte mit der race face turbine sattelstütze 810 gr., 600 davon der sattel. die variostütze wiegt auch knapp über 600 gr. 1,2 kg nur für die sattel-stützen-kombi fand ich dann doch übertrieben ... also musste er einem selle italia slr mit 150 gr weichen...


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. August 2015)

Leichtsättel fahren sich durchaus sehr angenehm. Ich bin auch mit meiner _Hodenraspel _sehr zufrieden. 147 Gramm.  Schriftzug mit Aceton entfernt.


----------



## BigJohn (8. August 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Leichtsättel fahren sich durchaus sehr angenehm.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 410710


Wenn sie so gemütlich sind wie der geistige Vater (Aspide), dann kann ich mir das durchaus vorstellen


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (9. August 2015)

Wie hast Du das mit dem Lenker gelöst? Der ist doch nicht original? Hast du gekürzt? Sehr schön, wie dein Felt auf den Bildern so dasteht.


----------



## Udu (10. August 2015)

Hi,
Ich würde mir gerne ne Bluto ins DD30 einbauen, bin mir aber aufgrund der Einbaulänge der Starrgabel nicht sicher welche Federgabel ich jetzt nehmen soll. 80 oder 100mm?
Welche Gabel habt ihr gewählt?


----------



## hw_doc (10. August 2015)

Udu schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich würde mir gerne ne Bluto ins DD30 einbauen, bin mir aber aufgrund der Einbaulänge der Starrgabel nicht sicher welche Federgabel ich jetzt nehmen soll. 80 oder 100mm?
> Welche Gabel habt ihr gewählt?



Nimm ne 80er.
Denke, das passt mit Abstand am besten zur Geo des Bikes und schlimmstenfalls kann man sie ja auch noch hochtraveln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (10. August 2015)

Oder er nimmt ne 100er, die kann man hoch_ und_ runter traveln.


----------



## criscross (10. August 2015)

oder doch ne 80er....da sind dann alle Token dabei .....nen anderer Airshaft ist ja schnell gewechselt...


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. August 2015)

Wer Token braucht sollte lieber gleich ne andere Gabel nehmen.


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (11. August 2015)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> race face turbine (lenker, vorbau, kurbel), tune sattelstützenklemme, xt komplett (schaltung und bremsen), rs reverb, hinterrad hope + specialiced 90 mm felge, vorderrad dt swiss 350 mit 80 mm br 710 felge - gewicht knapp über 14 kg


 
Wie hast du das mit dem Lenker angestellt, ohne diese Überhöhung unter dem Vorbau? Gekürzt?


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (11. August 2015)

Noch eine andere Frage: benutzt jmd. von euch einen 'Bashguard' und hat Erfahrungen damit?

Kann ich für das vordere, grosse Kettenblatt mit 38 Zähnen auch eine Bashguard mit 40 Zähnen benutzen oder muss der Bashguard dringend die gleiche Grösse wie das vordere Blatt haben?


----------



## mikeonbike (11. August 2015)

Wobblin-Gobblin schrieb:


> Wie hast du das mit dem Lenker angestellt, ohne diese Überhöhung unter dem Vorbau? Gekürzt?



das ist ein ganz normaler gerader lenker (turbine flat bar mit 720 mm) ohne überhöhung - keine Spacer und vorbau -6° - that's it... da muss nichts gekürzt werden


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (11. August 2015)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> das ist ein ganz normaler gerader lenker (turbine flat bar mit 720 mm) ohne überhöhung - keine Spacer und vorbau -6° - that's it... da muss nichts gekürzt werden


 Ok, danke für die Info. Die beiden von Felt unter dem Lenker sitzenden Spacer, hast du die entfernt?


----------



## BigJohn (11. August 2015)

Wobblin-Gobblin schrieb:


> Ok, danke für die Info. Die beiden von Felt unter dem Lenker sitzenden Spacer, hast du die entfernt?


Das sieht man doch


----------



## danie-dani (11. August 2015)

Wobblin-Gobblin schrieb:


> Ok, danke für die Info. Die beiden von Felt unter dem Lenker sitzenden Spacer, hast du die entfernt?



Bei Bedarf hab ich den besagten Lenker noch hierliegen. Will ihn die Tage in bikemarkt stellen


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (11. August 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Das sieht man doch


 Ist ja schon gut , bei meinem anderen Bike war es nur, so, dass, was ich unten weggenommen habe, oben zuviel hatte und dann eben die Spacer oben über dem Vorbau platznehmen mussten, da ich nicht kürzen wollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (11. August 2015)

Wobblin-Gobblin schrieb:


> Wie hast du das mit dem Lenker angestellt, ohne diese Überhöhung unter dem Vorbau? Gekürzt?



Antwort :
Ja, er hat das Schaftrohr wohl gekürzt.


Bis zu 2 cm Spacer über dem Vorbau finde ich ansonsten noch recht akzeptabel.
Da braucht man bei Carbonschäften eh, und es ist reversibel.


----------



## Turboturtle (11. August 2015)

Hallo liebe Double Double Freunde,

möchte mich euch sehr gerne anschließen. Im letzten Urlaub mit Fatbike-Testfahrt am Strand habe ich gefallen an dickeren Reifen gefunden 

Gruß Niclas


----------



## zaskar62 (11. August 2015)

Bei meinem DD 30 knackt und knirscht es im Tretlagerbereich und irgendwo am Steuersatz bzw. Gabel. Steuersatz hab ich bereits ausgebaut,gereinigt und neu gefettet. Ohne Erfolg. Am Tretlager habe ich noch nichts gemacht. Bei jedem Wiegetritt
knarzt es ! Nervt...
Weiß jemand Rat ,oder hat die gleichen Probleme ?


----------



## Udu (11. August 2015)

zaskar62 schrieb:


> Bei meinem DD 30 knackt und knirscht es im Tretlagerbereich und irgendwo am Steuersatz bzw. Gabel. Steuersatz hab ich bereits ausgebaut,gereinigt und neu gefettet. Ohne Erfolg. Am Tretlager habe ich noch nichts gemacht. Bei jedem Wiegetritt
> knarzt es ! Nervt...
> Weiß jemand Rat ,oder hat die gleichen Probleme ?


Hi,
Ich hab bei mir das selbe Problem, ich bilde mir aber ein, dass es vom Sattelrohr her kommt, manchmal auch im Bereich des Steuerrohrs. Bei mir hat es angefangen, nachdem ich Carbonpaste an die jeweiligen Klemmungen geschmiert habe. Ob es Zufall ist vermag ich nicht zu sagen. Auf jeden Fall finde ich das nervig.


----------



## zaskar62 (11. August 2015)

Bau doch einfach mal die Sattelstütze aus,dann weißt Du schon mehr.


----------



## zoomer (11. August 2015)

Lockere Kettenblattschrauben können auch knarzen.


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (12. August 2015)

Ist es überhaupt möglich, an der Race-Face Turbine 2-Fach, wie sie ja am Felt verbaut wurde, einen Bashguard zu montieren? Und kommt sich das mit dem Umwerfer ins Gehege? Wollte mir eigenlich den hier zulegen:

http://www.hibike.de/artikel/525553...Regular.html?gclid=CPaIxI7ZoscCFcnItAodVycJQg

Anscheinend ist dieser aber nur für eine 3-Fach-Kurbel konzipiert, um das 3. Kettenblatt zu ersetzen....

Jmd. Erfahrungen?

Danke im Voraus,


----------



## zaskar62 (12. August 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Lockere Kettenblattschrauben können auch knarzen.


Die Schrauben habe ich nachgezogen,alle anderen auch. Problem besteht allerdings weiterhin.


----------



## BigJohn (12. August 2015)

Wobblin-Gobblin schrieb:


> Ist es überhaupt möglich, an der Race-Face Turbine 2-Fach, wie sie ja am Felt verbaut wurde, einen Bashguard zu montieren? Und kommt sich das mit dem Umwerfer ins Gehege? Wollte mir eigenlich den hier zulegen:
> 
> http://www.hibike.de/artikel/52555356/Race Face Lightweight Regular.html?gclid=CPaIxI7ZoscCFcnItAodVycJQg
> 
> ...


So weit ich das sehen kann, ist das eine normale 3-fach Krubel. Es sind sogar die Abdeckungen von Race Face verbaut, das heißt du brauchst keine längeren Kettenblattschrauben. Wenn dein großes Blatt auch 32 Zähne hat, sollte es auch keine Probleme mit dem Umwerfer geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (12. August 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> So weit ich das sehen kann, ist das eine normale 3-fach Krubel. Es sind sogar die Abdeckungen von Race Face verbaut, das heißt du brauchst keine längeren Kettenblattschrauben. Wenn dein großes Blatt auch 32 Zähne hat, sollte es auch keine Probleme mit dem Umwerfer geben.


 
Danke für die Antwort, aber ich habe mich falsch ausgedrückt:

an meinem Felt DD30 ist vorne eine Race Face Turbine  38/24 verbaut. Ich würde gerne einen 40T Bashguart (wie oben im Link, allerdings als 40T) verbauen. Geht das bei meiner Kurbel?


----------



## BigJohn (12. August 2015)

Mit der Kurbel geht es, wie bereits beschrieben. Wie es dann mit dem Umwerfer aussieht, kann ich nicht sagen. Wozu das ganze überhaupt?


----------



## skaster (12. August 2015)

Weil ein Bash durchaus Sinn macht bei 2-fach, z.B. beim räubern über Felsen oder Bäumen. Fahr ich auch am Enduro und Freerider, nur am Hardtail habe ich stattdessen ein drittes Kettenblatt montiert. Bei den 1x10 am AM und Fat kann ich ja drauf verzichten, da liegt ja die Kette auf den Zähnen


----------



## skaster (12. August 2015)

Wobblin-Gobblin schrieb:


> Ist es überhaupt möglich, an der Race-Face Turbine 2-Fach, wie sie ja am Felt verbaut wurde, einen Bashguard zu montieren? Und kommt sich das mit dem Umwerfer ins Gehege? Wollte mir eigenlich den hier zulegen:
> 
> http://www.hibike.de/artikel/52555356/Race Face Lightweight Regular.html?gclid=CPaIxI7ZoscCFcnItAodVycJQg
> 
> ...


Ob der Bashguard auf die Kurbel passt, wirst du ausprobieren müssen, es sei denn jemand fährt die gleiche Kombi. Nicht immer passen die Enden des Bash mit der Form des Spiders der Kurbel ohne Anpassung.


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (12. August 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Mit der Kurbel geht es, wie bereits beschrieben. Wie es dann mit dem Umwerfer aussieht, kann ich nicht sagen. Wozu das ganze überhaupt?


 Danke nochmal. Naja, hatte schon öfters die Situation, dass ich z.B. bei umgefallenen Bäumen oder Treppenstufen fast mit dem Tretlager aufgesetzt bin.


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (12. August 2015)

skaster schrieb:


> Ob der Bashguard auf die Kurbel passt, wirst du ausprobieren müssen, es sei denn jemand fährt die gleiche Kombi. Nicht immer passen die Enden des Bash mit der Form des Spiders der Kurbel ohne Anpassung.


 Perfekt, vielen Dank. Werde ich machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (12. August 2015)

skaster schrieb:


> Ob der Bashguard auf die Kurbel passt, wirst du ausprobieren müssen, es sei denn jemand fährt die gleiche Kombi. Nicht immer passen die Enden des Bash mit der Form des Spiders der Kurbel ohne Anpassung.


Der Race Face bash passt nicht sicher auf die Race Face Kurbel?


----------



## skaster (12. August 2015)

Ich musste z.B. den Bash der SLX für die Hone anpassen, da sowohl der Spider der SLX als auch die Form des Kurbelarms sich etwas von der Hone unterscheiden. Ob "jede" Race Face Kurbel das gleiche Design an Spider und Kurbelarm hat kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## mikeonbike (12. August 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Antwort :
> Ja, er hat das Schaftrohr wohl gekürzt.
> 
> 
> ...



hat er... und zwar nicht nur für die zwei spacer, sondern auch für das mehr, was der felt vorbau höher baut, als ein thomson oder race face vorbau (ca. 1 cm). ich habe also runde 3 cm gekürzt...

zum knarzen - ich würde hier auch eher in richtung stütze und sattel tendieren. ansonsten kurbel aufschrauben, rausziehen, reinigen und nachfetten, gut ist... pedale sind übrigens auch gerne mal knarzübeltäter...


----------



## zoomer (12. August 2015)

Eigentlich kann ja alles knarzen.
Wahrscheinlich auch ein loser Pin am Pedal.
Das ist wohl das Los des Mountainbikers ....


----------



## zaskar62 (12. August 2015)

Hab schon alles durchgeprüft und gereinigt,knarzt immer noch....Sattelstütze ist es nicht,Kurbel und Pedalen auch nicht. Innenlager war locker,aber auch nicht der Übeltäter. Auch die Bremsen hab ich nachgezogen,...es knarzt...!
Bei meinen anderen Bikes knarzt hingegen nichts.


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (12. August 2015)

Evtl. Lenker und/oder Vorbau? Wenn da die Schrauben nicht richtig sitzen, knarzt es auch ganz gerne.


----------



## Udu (13. August 2015)

Nochmal zurück zur Knarzproblematik.

Ich hatte ja die Carbonteile in Verdacht, und lieg damit glaub ich ganz richtig.
Habe probeweise die Sattelstütze gegen eine aus Alu, die ich noch in der der Teilebox hatte, getauscht. Und siehe da, das Knarzen hat sich deutlich reduziert, was jetzt noch knarzte, kann ich relativ sicher dem Carbonlenker zuordnen.


----------



## audis2limo (13. August 2015)

Habe gerade eben ein Anruf von biktech24 bekommen, wo ich mein DD30 gekauft habe. Es gibt wohl eine Rückrufaktion der Sattelstütze, dass diese brechen könnte. Habe mein Felt Ende Januar / Anfang Februar bekommen. Ich bekomme jetzt eine Neue und muss aber die alte zurück schicken.


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (13. August 2015)

audis2limo schrieb:


> Habe gerade eben ein Anruf von biktech24 bekommen, wo ich mein DD30 gekauft habe. Es gibt wohl eine Rückrufaktion der Sattelstütze, dass diese brechen könnte. Habe mein Felt Ende Januar / Anfang Februar bekommen. Ich bekomme jetzt eine Neue und muss aber die alte zurück schicken.


 
Also ich habe von H&S noch nichts bzgl. 'meiner' Sattelstütze gehört - komische Herangehensweise von Felt, muss ich sagen. Habe meines Ende Januar diesen Jahres bekommen.


----------



## durchi (13. August 2015)

Meine Sattelstütze wurde auch beim Händler getauscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (13. August 2015)

Nochmal zum Knarzen: also die 4 Verbindungsschrauben zw. Lenker und Vobau müssen gleichmässig und genügend fest angezogen werden, ansonsten knarzt es auch sehr gerne. Viel Glück


----------



## Smart_Sam (13. August 2015)

Ich hatte vor 2-3 Wochen mal ne Mail an SportImport/Felt geschickt bezüglich der Carbon Sattelstütze. Leider keinerlei Reaktion von denen !?


----------



## DomeDD30 (13. August 2015)

Hallo in die Runde
Ich habe heute auch einen Anruf bekommen das ich die sattelstütze ausgetauscht bekommen
Ich hoffe das dabei das knacken verschwindet denn es nervt Mega doll 

Hat jemand eine Lösung?

Habt ihr irgendwelche Umbauten an eurem DD30 vorgenommen?

Danke


----------



## zaskar62 (13. August 2015)

Habe die Sattelstütze schon ausgetauscht ,gegen eine Kind-Shock. Es knarzt immer noch ...! Daran wird´s nicht liegen.


----------



## DomeDD30 (14. August 2015)

Komisch echt
Weil es nervt Mega doll


----------



## audis2limo (14. August 2015)

siehe Anlage

heißt aber wohl im Umkehrschluß: Ich habe Carbon bezahlt und bekomme jetzt Alu....


----------



## skaster (14. August 2015)

Liest sich irgendwie so, als hätten die Rahmen ein Problem.


----------



## Koernersammler (14. August 2015)

Ich bin neu  darum zuerst mal ein herzliches Hallo an alle.
Ein schönes Forum habt ihr hier und ganz ehrlich ihr seit daran schuld, dass ich jetzt auch so ein DD 30 Dingens besitze.
Meine Frau liegt immer noch auf dem Boden und bekommt sich nicht mehr ein, wollte dann aber doch mal eine Runde im Garten drehen ;-)

Das Double Double ist wirklich ein schönes Bike aber es ist mir eine Sache aufgefallen die ich so bei anderen Bikes nicht kenne:
Der Abstand des Pedale rechts und links zu Kettenstrebe ist nicht gleich sondern auf der rechten Seite gut 1cm weiter weg.
Auf der linken Seite ist es dagegen sehr eng am Rahmen, schleift aber nicht.
Für mich sieht das so aus als, ob der Schrauber die Distanzringe vertauscht hat.
Auf der linken Seite ohne Kettenblatt ist ein Spacer verbaut auf der rechten Seite sind 2 Spacer verbaut.
Weiter Info ist noch ein Modell 2015 mit RF Turbine	  

Ist das normal ? Stört sicherlich nicht wirklich beim Fahren, aber gefallen tut es mir nicht!

LG Körnersammler


----------



## skaster (14. August 2015)

Wenn es von der Kettenlinie noch passt, würde ich die Kurbel umspacern. Wie gesagt, möglicherweise liegt es an der Kettenlinie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (14. August 2015)

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, dann muss auf die Antriebsseite nur ein spacer und links zwei. Die unterschiedlichen Abstände bestätigen das ja. Hast du das Werkzeug um das Tretlager auszubauen? Ansonsten soll es der Händler machen wenn es nicht aus dem Internet ist.


----------



## mikeonbike (14. August 2015)

antriebsseite zwei, links einer - abstand auf beiden seiten ca. 0,7 cm...


----------



## Guni-Quaeler (14. August 2015)

Lange gespart, lange gewartet und jetzt doch bestellt. Und zwar bei H&S, leider waren die nicht der Lage das DD30 anständig zu verpacken, die dickste Stelle an der Gabel war blank bis auf's Alu. Was würdet ihr machen, mich stört das doch erheblich. 
Bevor ich noch zum Fatbiken komme, ist mir der Spass schon vergangen.  
Die Sattelstütze ist eine Truvativ Hussefelt Sattelstütze 350 mm. Bei bike components lese ich folgende Bewertung:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Truvativ/Hussefelt-Sattelstuetze-350-mm-p36992/


> Die Tonnenmütter, die zum festziehen des Sattels benutzt werden, bestehen aus billig Alu und verbiegen sich wirklich kinderleicht, wenn man mal den Sattel unterwegs neigen möchte und keinen Drehmomentschlüssel dabei hat, sondern normalen Inbus... das führte dazu, *dass mir während der Fahrt die vordere Mutter tatsächlich brach, der Sattel nach hinten weg flog und ich mich beinahe kastriert habe*... richtig billiges Material! Andere Hersteller verwenden Tonnenmutter aus Titan, damit genau sowas nicht passiert...



Na dann .... toller Austausch nach Rückruf...


----------



## Udu (15. August 2015)

Verkaufe aus meinem DD30 den original WTB Sattel, er ist unbenutzt. Falls jemand Interesse hat.........


----------



## CaseOnline (15. August 2015)

Udu schrieb:


> Verkaufe aus meinem DD30 den original WTB Sattel, er ist unbenutzt. Falls jemand Interesse hat.........


Welchen WTB verbaut Felt denn?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (15. August 2015)

WTB Volt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenne-Blade (16. August 2015)

Udu schrieb:


> Verkaufe aus meinem DD30 den original WTB Sattel, er ist unbenutzt. Falls jemand Interesse hat.........



zaskar62 hat mal den originalen Sattel gesucht.


----------



## zaskar62 (16. August 2015)

zaskar62 hat schon einen.... Trotzdem,danke das Du an mich gedacht hast


----------



## novaterra (16. August 2015)

is da vielleicht einer der die orginal starrgabel ubrich hat?, wollte gern mal eine starrgabel an meine scott big ed probieren.


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (16. August 2015)

Koernersammler schrieb:


> Ich bin neu  darum zuerst mal ein herzliches Hallo an alle.
> Ein schönes Forum habt ihr hier und ganz ehrlich ihr seit daran schuld, dass ich jetzt auch so ein DD 30 Dingens besitze.
> Meine Frau liegt immer noch auf dem Boden und bekommt sich nicht mehr ein, wollte dann aber doch mal eine Runde im Garten drehen ;-)
> 
> ...



Hallo Körnersammler,

kann ich nur bestätigen, bei mir ist es ganz genauso


----------



## zaskar62 (16. August 2015)

Bei mir ist der Abstand allerdings auf beiden Seiten gleich...


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (16. August 2015)

zaskar62 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist der Abstand allerdings auf beiden Seiten gleich...



Bei mir ist rechts 1 cm zw. Kurbelarm und hinterer Strebe Platz, links allerdings ist es ganz schön knapp


----------



## winklem (16. August 2015)

novaterra schrieb:


> is da vielleicht einer der die orginal starrgabel ubrich hat?, wollte gern mal eine starrgabel an meine scott big ed probieren.


Gabel, liegt im Keller und die Carbonstütze mit Original Sattel unbenutzt. Bin mir unschlüssig ob ich wirklich verkaufen soll...


----------



## Guni-Quaeler (16. August 2015)

Was könnte man für eine neue Gabel mit leichter Lackmacke verlangen? Würde ev. die Bluto kaufen!?


----------



## novaterra (16. August 2015)

Ich hab keine ahnung


----------



## novaterra (16. August 2015)

Muss nicht zu teuer sein, hatt lack schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar62 (16. August 2015)

Bei Ebay ging letzte Woche eine neu für knappe 60,- Euro über den Tisch..


----------



## Guni-Quaeler (16. August 2015)

zaskar62 schrieb:


> Bei Ebay ging letzte Woche eine neu für knappe 60,- Euro über den Tisch..


OK, dann hab ich den Wert der Gabel "etwas" überschätzt.  Dann wird sie wohl ein Zentrierständer, Schrauben sind schon mal genug dran.


----------



## Koernersammler (16. August 2015)

Zuerst mal Danke für die vielen Antworten.
Zwei verschiedene Ausführungen halte ich für unwahrscheinlich ich denke das einfach die Dicke der Spacer unterschiedlich sein muss ansonsten könnte ich mir das nicht erklären. 

Ich habe das Rad vom Bikediscount, und habe da nachgefragt der nette Herr am Telefon war auch der Meinung das es eher gleichmäßig sein sollte, wir haben hier in der Stadt einen Servicepartner und da werde ich morgen mit dem Rad mal aufschlagen, eventuell entstehende Kosten werden von Bikediscount übernommen, finde ich einen recht vernünftigen Service. 
Bei dieser Gelegenheit werde ich auch das nicht gut zentrierte Vorderrad und einen Lackschaden am Oberrohr ( Kratzer) reklamieren.
Ansonsten hat mich der Fatbike-Virus wohl voll erwischt


----------



## Guni-Quaeler (16. August 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


> So, inzwischen ist auch mein bestelltes DD30 in Rahmenhöhe M (18,5") angekommen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn ich mir das Foto anschaue, wird mir einiges klar. Felt versendet wie hier dargestellt, H&S bike discount verwendet eigene Schachteln und lässt den halben Schutz dabei weg. Mich wundert gar nichts mehr.


----------



## BigJohn (16. August 2015)

Gut möglich, dass es eine Retoure war, die als neu deklariert wurde.


----------



## Guni-Quaeler (16. August 2015)

Bei mir kam es in der Radonschachtel.

@ H&S Besteller: War das bei Euch eine Radon- oder die Feltschachtel?


----------



## Koernersammler (16. August 2015)

Bei mir kam es auch in der Radon Schachtel, machen die so da es ja vormontiert ausgeliefert wird und nur noch der Lenker und Pedale montiert werden müssen.
Bei mir waren jedoch alle Schutzpappen dran.
Der Monteur hat den Vorderreifen am Rahmen mit einem Kabelbinder fixiert und genau an der Stelle habe ich Kratzer auf dem Rahmen da der Karton durch den Kabelbinder auf dem Rahmen gescheuert hat :-( 
Kannst Du mal nachgucken wie der Abstand zwischen Kettenstrebe und Kurbel bei dir ausfällt, ist das bei die auch ungleichmäßig von der linken zur rechten Seite? 

Grüße


----------



## Guni-Quaeler (16. August 2015)

Koernersammler schrieb:


> ...Der Monteur hat den Vorderreifen am Rahmen mit einem Kabelbinder fixiert und genau an der Stelle habe ich Kratzer auf dem Rahmen da der Karton durch den Kabelbinder auf dem Rahmen gescheuert hat :-( ...



Den Kabelbinder gab's bei mir auch ...


Koernersammler schrieb:


> ...Kannst Du mal nachgucken wie der Abstand zwischen Kettenstrebe und Kurbel bei dir ausfällt, ist das bei die auch ungleichmäßig von der linken zur rechten Seite?....



Ich sage mal gleichmäßig, links 5mm rechts 7mm ...

PS: Ich glaube es geht zurück, und ich bleibe Schmalspurfullyfahrer .... da hat eine Neulieferung auch keine Sinn ... bei H&S


----------



## Koernersammler (16. August 2015)

OK, Danke scheint  nicht normal zu sein wie es bei mir und Wobblin-Gobllin ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (16. August 2015)

Guni-Quaeler schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 412615
> Was könnte man für eine neue Gabel mit leichter Lackmacke verlangen? Würde ev. die Bluto kaufen!?



Für die Leute hier würd ich einen fairen Preis ansetzen.
Bei meinem DD30 war seinerzeit ein Lackstift dabei!



Koernersammler schrieb:


> Zuerst mal Danke für die vielen Antworten.
> Zwei verschiedene Ausführungen halte ich für unwahrscheinlich ich denke das einfach die Dicke der Spacer unterschiedlich sein muss ansonsten könnte ich mir das nicht erklären.
> 
> Ich habe das Rad vom Bikediscount, und habe da nachgefragt der nette Herr am Telefon war auch der Meinung das es eher gleichmäßig sein sollte, wir haben hier in der Stadt einen Servicepartner und da werde ich morgen mit dem Rad mal aufschlagen, eventuell entstehende Kosten werden von Bikediscount übernommen, finde ich einen recht vernünftigen Service.
> ...



Hatte seinerzeit mit meinem Slide schon Lackmängel, Fotos machen und reklamieren.



Guni-Quaeler schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das Foto anschaue, wird mir einiges klar. Felt versendet wie hier dargestellt, H&S bike discount verwendet eigene Schachteln und lässt den halben Schutz dabei weg. Mich wundert gar nichts mehr.





Koernersammler schrieb:


> Bei mir kam es auch in der Radon Schachtel, machen die so da es ja vormontiert ausgeliefert wird und nur noch der Lenker und Pedale montiert werden müssen.
> Bei mir waren jedoch alle Schutzpappen dran.
> Der Monteur hat den Vorderreifen am Rahmen mit einem Kabelbinder fixiert und genau an der Stelle habe ich Kratzer auf dem Rahmen da der Karton durch den Kabelbinder auf dem Rahmen gescheuert hat :-(
> Kannst Du mal nachgucken wie der Abstand zwischen Kettenstrebe und Kurbel bei dir ausfällt, ist das bei die auch ungleichmäßig von der linken zur rechten Seite?
> ...



Da mein Slide mehr als einmal verschickt wurde, kann ich berichten, dass es sowohl fähige, als auch echt unfähige Verpacker bei Bike-Discount gibt - irgendwie können die sich aussuchen, wie sie's machen. (Und an welche Anschrift sie versenden.)


----------



## Guni-Quaeler (16. August 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Für die Leute hier würd ich einen fairen Preis ansetzen.
> Bei meinem DD30 war seinerzeit ein Lackstift dabei!...



Stimmt, Farbe wäre dabei. Im Bikemarkt finde ich 2 Gabeln gebraucht für 240-250 Euro, ich würde für meine 190 ansetzen.

Was sind die Nachteile, wenn ich im DD30 eine 120mm Bluto einbaue? Steigt mir der Gaul an jeder Steigung?

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/633384-felt-felt-double-double-dee-30-rock-shox-bluto-fatbike


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (16. August 2015)

Guten Abend zusammen,

also ich habe meines seinerzeit bei H&S erstanden. Meines war eines der Ersten, bestellt Ende August 2014, erhalten Ende Januar diesen Jahres. Es kam vormontiert von H&S, im Radon-Karton. Dieser ist um einiges grösser als die originalen Felt-Kartons, da H&S die Bikes wie gesagt vormontiert. Ich hatte keinerlei Beschädigung und das Rad war top eingestellt. Ich habe auch den Unterschied zwischen den beiden Kurbelarmen (rechts ca. 1 cm Abstand zur Strebe, links weniger als die Hälfte). Bis jetzt bin ich ca. 1600 KM mit dem Fatty gefahren und ich bin immernoch begeistert. Den unterschiedlichen Abstand hatte ich irgendwann nur durch Zufall gesehen, beim Fahrer ist mir nie was aufgefallen. Ich werde es auf jeden Fall so belassen  Qualitativ ist das Bike erste Sahne, keinerlei Lackschäden oder sonstiges bis jetzt zu beklagen. Ich habe nur auf JJ 4.8 gewechselt und die Griffe auf Race Face Lock on Strafe gewechselt.


----------



## hw_doc (17. August 2015)

Guni-Quaeler schrieb:


> Stimmt, Farbe wäre dabei. Im Bikemarkt finde ich 2 Gabeln gebraucht für 240-250 Euro, ich würde für meine 190 ansetzen.
> 
> Was sind die Nachteile, wenn ich im DD30 eine 120mm Bluto einbaue? Steigt mir der Gaul an jeder Steigung?
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/633384-felt-felt-double-double-dee-30-rock-shox-bluto-fatbike



Das Einbaulängenthema ist an dieser Stelle schon mehrfach diskutert worden. Wenn Du nicht zufällig jemanden erwischt, der Dir eine Probefahrt mit einer Bluto > 80 mm anbietet, bleiben die Argumente dieselben.

Auch 190 Euro sind IMO ein absoluter Mondpreis für die Gabel: Sie sieht zwar schnittig aus und hat (in Deinem Fall) alle Möglichkeiten für Anything Cages, bleibt aber weiterhin sackschwer und hat eine "komische" Einbaulänge, AFAIR mit tapered Schaft. Nen Interessenten dafür muss man erst mal finden und der wird sicherlich auch noch eine andere Lackierung im Sinn haben.
Die erwähnten 60 Euro sind schon extrem günstig, aber irgendwo dazwischen findet sich sicherlich die Wahrheit.


----------



## ColdBlood (17. August 2015)

Ich habe meine Feltgabel für 140 inkl Versand bekommen. das ist ein fairer Preis wie ich finde ...


----------



## Aardvark (17. August 2015)

was kosten die denn neu? Weiß das jemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ColdBlood (17. August 2015)

neu Alu mit Ösen findet man Solo bis auf die Salsa Gabel mit 150mm tapered aktuell keine. und die ist bei 250-350eu ...


----------



## DomeDD30 (17. August 2015)

Wobblin-Gobblin schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen,
> 
> also ich habe meines seinerzeit bei H&S erstanden. Meines war eines der Ersten, bestellt Ende August 2014, erhalten Ende Januar diesen Jahres. Es kam vormontiert von H&S, im Radon-Karton. Dieser ist um einiges grösser als die originalen Felt-Kartons, da H&S die Bikes wie gesagt vormontiert. Ich hatte keinerlei Beschädigung und das Rad war top eingestellt. Ich habe auch den Unterschied zwischen den beiden Kurbelarmen (rechts ca. 1 cm Abstand zur Strebe, links weniger als die Hälfte). Bis jetzt bin ich ca. 1600 KM mit dem Fatty gefahren und ich bin immernoch begeistert. Den unterschiedlichen Abstand hatte ich irgendwann nur durch Zufall gesehen, beim Fahrer ist mir nie was aufgefallen. Ich werde es auf jeden Fall so belassen  Qualitativ ist das Bike erste Sahne, keinerlei Lackschäden oder sonstiges bis jetzt zu beklagen. Ich habe nur auf JJ 4.8 gewechselt und die Griffe auf Race Face Lock on Strafe gewechselt.




Hallo magst du mir mal sagen wo du due JJ 4.8 gekauft hast und du damit probleme hast??

danke


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (17. August 2015)

DomeDD30 schrieb:


> Hallo magst du mir mal sagen wo du due JJ 4.8 gekauft hast und du damit probleme hast??
> 
> danke


Hi,

hier im Bikemarkt, sind aber natürlich um einiges teurer als bei diveresen Händlern angegeben, aber wenigstens sofort verfügbar 
Probleme habe ich keine, Montage ging ohne Werkzeug, einzig den Reifen gerade in Felgenbett zu bekommen, war ein wenig tricky


----------



## DomeDD30 (17. August 2015)

Wobblin-Gobblin schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hier im Bikemarkt, sind aber natürlich um einiges teurer als bei diveresen Händlern angegeben, aber wenigstens sofort verfügbar
> Probleme habe ich keine, Montage ging ohne Werkzeug, einzig den Reifen gerade in Felgenbett zu bekommen, war ein wenig tricky



Ich willll sieeeeee auch ;-)

Preis?

Sind ja überall erst Ende des Jahres verfügbar :-(

Danke


----------



## skaster (17. August 2015)

DomeDD30 schrieb:


> Ich willll sieeeeee auch ;-)
> 
> Preis?
> 
> ...


Steht doch schon, dass die im Bikemarkt erhältlich sind. Komm, ich helf dir über die Straße http://bfy.tw/1L61


----------



## DomeDD30 (17. August 2015)

skaster schrieb:


> Steht doch schon, dass die im Bikemarkt erhältlich sind. Komm, ich helf dir über die Straße http://bfy.tw/1L61




Super danke )


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. August 2015)

skaster schrieb:


> Steht doch schon, dass die im Bikemarkt erhältlich sind. Komm, ich helf dir über die Straße http://bfy.tw/1L61


Ja, toll. Und damit kommt er gar nicht rüber, weil er sich über der ersten nassen Stelle lang macht. Hast du wenigstens eine Forums-Haftpflicht-Versicherung?


----------



## DomeDD30 (18. August 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ja, toll. Und damit kommt er gar nicht rüber, weil er sich über der ersten nassen Stelle lang macht. Hast du wenigstens eine Forums-Haftpflicht-Versicherung?



meinst du mich??
ha ha ha


----------



## Fatbike24 (18. August 2015)

Zur allgemeinen Information, wir haben gerade die ersten DD30 ausgepackt und anders als von Felt angegeben kommen die 2016er Modelle doch mit der Race Face Turbine Kurbel!


----------



## skaster (18. August 2015)

DomeDD30 schrieb:


> meinst du mich??
> ha ha ha


Nö, er meint mich und hat Sorge dass ich verklagt werde wenn du auf der ersten nassen Stelle mit dem JJ den Halt verlierst 
@Trail Surfer Hast du etwa noch ein paar Kronkorken zum Wechseln gebraucht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (18. August 2015)

skaster schrieb:


> Nö, er meint mich und hat Sorge dass ich verklagt werde wenn du auf der ersten nassen Stelle mit dem JJ den Halt verlierst
> @Trail Surfer Hast du etwa noch ein paar Kronkorken zum Wechseln gebraucht?


 Gute Idee, Kronkorken verkehrt herum an den Jimmy andengeln, für mehr Grip in jeder Lebenslage.


----------



## DomeDD30 (18. August 2015)

Trail Surfer welche kannst du denn empfehlen ;-) ?

Danke


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. August 2015)

DomeDD30 schrieb:


> Trail Surfer welche kannst du denn empfehlen ;-) ?
> 
> Danke


 Den hier.


----------



## zaskar62 (18. August 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Den hier.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 413349


Reifen....


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. August 2015)

_Ist ja gut....  Ist ein DD-Männchen so etwas wie das HB-Männchen? _

Mir fehlt bei den Fattys die ausgiebige Test-Erfahrung, wie bei den 29ern, aber...
...solange die Maxxis FBF/FBR (da würde ich den R für 'Rear' am Vorderrad vorziehen) nicht lieferbar sind (und angekündigt sind sie für frühestens Januar 2016) braucht es vorne eine Alternative mit geeignetem Herbst-/Winterprofil. Da sehe ich bei noch moderatem Gewicht eigentlich nur die 45NRTH Vanhelga, die ich aber in 60 TPI-Ausführung nächste Woche haben sollte.
Der Vee Tire Snowshoe konnte am vergangenen Sonntag bei Titsch-Trätsch-Matsch-Wetter überzeugen. Der hat auch ein gutes Gewicht von unter 1.200 Gramm.
Wenn die äußeren Bedingungen schwieriger werden, sollte Gewicht aber nicht die wichtigste Rolle spielen.


----------



## mikeonbike (19. August 2015)

...ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen, dass der jj so nässeempfindlich ist - ich bin echt jedes mal irritiert, wenn ich solche pauschalaussagen lese. wäre evtl. auch ein persönliches problem bei der linienwahl und bremstechnik möglich?


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (20. August 2015)

Der JJ ist ein Top-Reifen (auch bei Nässe und im Matsch), deshalb habe ich mich auch für den JJ in 4,8'' entschieden (nach dem JJ 4.0)


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. August 2015)

Wobblin-Gobblin schrieb:


> Der JJ ist ein Top-Reifen (auch bei Nässe und im Matsch)


Ja, ne, is klar. Sorry, wenn ich das jetzt nicht in _political correctness_ geben kann.


----------



## criscross (20. August 2015)

Wobblin-Gobblin schrieb:


> Der JJ ist ein Top-Reifen (auch bei Nässe und im Matsch), deshalb habe ich mich auch für den JJ in 4,8'' entschieden (nach dem JJ 4.0)


das hängt wohl sehr stark vom Einsatz/ Einsatzgebiet ab.....
zum lockeren rum rollen top, rollt ja auch sehr leicht....aber auf zB. Enduro Strecken gibts echt was besseres


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (20. August 2015)

Wenn man gerade 2x 92,90 Euro investiert hat, muss es doch auch sein gutes haben, gell.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (20. August 2015)

@Trail Surfer Sooooo schlecht,bist du aber mit deinen JJ's im Westen auch nicht unterwegs gewesen,Rene!
Wir sind doch (fast) überall durch gekommen!


----------



## audis2limo (21. August 2015)

Ich finde den JJ eigentlich auch TOp als Allround-Reifen. Rollt sauber und leicht ab. Im extremen sollte mal aufgrund der großeren Noppen jedoch auf den Surly Bud und Lou wechseln. Hatte ich letzten Winter mal leihweise drauf. Ist schon ein enormer Unterschied. Jedoch bin im im Sommer im trockenen mit den schmalen JJ´s absolut zufrieden.

BTW: die neue Sattelstützen von Felt ist da. Ist aus Alu und wiegt 339 gramm. Außerdem habe ich noch einen 25 EUR Gutschein über biketech24 von Felt bekommen:


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (21. August 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Wenn man gerade 2x 92,90 Euro investiert hat, muss es doch auch sein gutes haben, gell.


 
Jedem das Seine. Ich bin sehr zurfrieden, auch für 92,90 pro Stück. Immer noch günstiger und leichter als die sackschweren Surlys


----------



## skaster (21. August 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> @Trail Surfer Sooooo schlecht,bist du aber mit deinen JJ's im Westen auch nicht unterwegs gewesen,Rene!
> Wir sind doch (fast) überall durch gekommen!



War es denn irgendwo feucht?
Ist mir nicht aufgefallen.



Wobblin-Gobblin schrieb:


> Jedem das Seine. Ich bin sehr zurfrieden, auch für 92,90 pro Stück. Immer noch günstiger und leichter als die sackschweren Surlys



Konnte gestern mal im direkten Vergleich den Nate probieren. Ist schon ein ganz anderes Gripniveau als H-billy und Chaoyang. Wenn ich dann noch bedenke das Bud und Lou noch mehr können sollten 4.0 vs. 4.8. Das der JJ gut rollt steht glaube ich außer Frage, das Schwalbe neuerdings Reifen baut die im nassen funktionieren glaube ich aber nicht. Gefahren bin ich bislang Albert, Little Albert, RaRa, NobbyNic und Muddy Mary und keiner davon funktioniert im Nassen wirklich gut. Baron, Minion und Ardent gehen da deutlich besser, auch der Wild Rock'r passt mir da besser. Kann natürlich auch Serienstreuung sein . Aber wenn du damit gut klar kommst, passt es ja für dich. Wenn der JJ mal lieferbar ist, werd ich mir aber trotzdem ein Pärchen gönnen, für trockenes Kilometerschrubben auf leichten Trails.


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. August 2015)

skaster schrieb:


> War es denn irgendwo feucht?
> Ist mir nicht aufgefallen.



Wo denn, wann denn? Hier bei uns herbstelt es schon deutlich und außerdem dreht(e) sich die Welt nach dem Sandcrawler auch weiter.
Da waren seit dem - hier im Eck - schon ein paar urwaldähnliche "Explorings" dabei. Je extremer, desto mehr merkt man, dass es nur ein Fatty kann!lassen wir die Lolly-Jimmys mal außen vor...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (21. August 2015)

Es gibt halt keinen Reifen für alle Terrains!
Kompromisse muß man eingehen!


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. August 2015)

Es gibt schon so etwas wie den Reifen für alles, nur nicht immer die _Beine_ für (hoch) bzw. den _Kopf_ für (runter).


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (21. August 2015)

Joa, das


Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Es gibt halt keinen Reifen für alle Terrains!
> Kompromisse muß man eingehen!



Das unterschreibe ich sofort


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (22. August 2015)

Mal  ne Frage: musste den vorderen Umwerfer etwas nach oben  versetzen und bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, ob der Käfig parallel oder etwas schräg zur Kette stand? Kann- mal jmd nen Bild machen? Bei mir läuft er momentan leicht schräg....


----------



## BigJohn (22. August 2015)

Normal parallel zum Kettenblatt, aber wenn es bei dir funktioniert und nicht schleift, ist es eigentlich egal.


----------



## zaskar62 (22. August 2015)

Nicht parallel,sondern nach außen gedreht. So ist es bei mir seit der Auslieferung. Funktioniert perfekt.
Normal wäre allerdings parallel,wie Big John schon richtig bemerkte.


----------



## ThomasMD (23. August 2015)

Gestern hat es mein Dickes erwischt. Zum Glück nicht weiter weg von zu Hause. Auf einmal hat es sich wabbelig angefühlt beim treten. Hat nicht geknackt oder so. Genau entlang der Schweißnaht. Ich hoffe es geht jetzt schnell mit Felt damit ich nicht den ganzen Herbst verpasse.


----------



## Lenne-Blade (23. August 2015)

Uups, das sieht nicht gut aus. 
Zum Glück dir nix passiert. 
Darf ich fragen unter welchen Bedingungen und Einsatz das passiert ist? 
Wäre nett, wenn du weiter berichtest. 
Viel Erfolg, dass es schnell und unkompliziert geregelt wird. 
Grüße


----------



## zoomer (23. August 2015)

Hoppala !


----------



## ThomasMD (23. August 2015)

Ich war auf dem Weg zur Arbeit. Asphaltierter Radweg in der Stadt. Also keine Belastung. Bisher wurde das Rad auch nur auf Asphalt und Waldwegen bewegt. Kein Bikepark keine  "krassen" Strecken keine Sprünge. Bin Schönwetter Fahrer und in dem halben Jahr das ich es habe erst 490km damit gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (23. August 2015)

Auweia, sowas darf nicht passieren. Gut, dass nichts passiert ist. Hoffe, du bekommst schnell Ersatz.


----------



## BigJohn (23. August 2015)

Na hoffen wir mal dass es ein Material- und kein Konstruktionsfehler war.


----------



## Turboturtle (23. August 2015)

Ohoh, naja die Hauptsache ist, dass dir nichts passiert ist 

Möchte gerne auf der nächsten Tour mit dem Felt einen Ersatzschlauch mit dabei haben, kann mir jemand einen mit Autoventil empfehlen?

Gruß Niclas


----------



## ThomasMD (27. August 2015)

Nachdem Felt jetzt alle gewünschten Fotos gesehen hat schicken sie einen neuen Rahmen. Dann bekomm ich Termin zum Umbau. Klang so als würde es relativ schnell gehen. Ich hoffe auf einen tollen Spätsommer


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (28. August 2015)

ThomasMD schrieb:


> Nachdem Felt jetzt alle gewünschten Fotos gesehen hat schicken sie einen neuen Rahmen. Dann bekomm ich Termin zum Umbau. Klang so als würde es relativ schnell gehen. Ich hoffe auf einen tollen Spätsommer


 
Ich wünsche Dir, dass alles schnell behoben wird. Dachte eigentlich, dass ein neues Bike 'günstiger' wäre als alles auf einen neuen Rahmen umzubauen.


----------



## winklem (28. August 2015)

ThomasMD schrieb:


> Gestern hat es mein Dickes erwischt. Genau entlang der Schweißnaht.  Anhang anzeigen 414493 Anhang anzeigen 414493 Anhang anzeigen 414494


Oh je, wenn das bei allen so kommt wir es lustig, hoffen wir das beste für uns.
Da muss ich geich mal nach der Schweißnaht schauen.


----------



## Guni-Quaeler (28. August 2015)

Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, das die Originalgabel eine 1 1/2" auf 1 1/8" tapered ist?


----------



## hw_doc (6. September 2015)

Noch mal was zum DD10:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/07...odellpalette-und-details-zur-carbonfertigung/







Verbaut ist demnach eine 100er Bluto.


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (6. September 2015)

Schönes Bike, das DD10, aber womit rechtfertigen die bitteschön den Preis von über 2200 Euronen?! Bis auf die 1x11 Schaltung und die Bluto kann ich keine Unterschiede zum DD30 erkennen. Und dann fast 1000 Euro Mehrpreis.....wer zahlt das denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skaster (6. September 2015)

Naja, zum ersten sicherlich damit, dass das DD30 mittlerweile 1600 kostet


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (7. September 2015)

skaster schrieb:


> Naja, zum ersten sicherlich damit, dass das DD30 mittlerweile 1600 kostet


 Ja sicher, trotzdem ganz schön ambitioniert 

Da würde ich lieber ein DD30 umrüsten und käme günstiger weg


----------



## Deleted 223019 (7. September 2015)

Ist jetzt meins.





Da die Bremse nicht wirklich meinen Ansprüchen gerecht wird habe ich jetzt ein 615 Komplettset geschossen, jedoch mit zwei 180er Scheiben. Meine Frage: Hat schon jemand hinten auf 180er Scheibe umgerüstet bzw. geht das? Rein konstruktiv scheint mir das mit dem Satteladapter sehr knapp. 

Gruß,
Jörg


----------



## Turbo1 (7. September 2015)

Ist das ein DD70?


----------



## winklem (7. September 2015)

Ich fahre vorne 203 und hinten 180


----------



## Deleted 223019 (7. September 2015)

Turbo1 schrieb:


> Ist das ein DD70?



Ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 223019 (7. September 2015)

winklem schrieb:


> Ich fahre vorne 203 und hinten 180



Dann passt 180 hinten wohl doch! Danke für die Info!!!


----------



## winklem (7. September 2015)

Hier sieht man die 203/180er Bremsscheiben: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1776177


Wobblin-Gobblin schrieb:


> Schönes Bike, das DD10, aber womit rechtfertigen die bitteschön den Preis von über 2200 Euronen?!


Zum Priceing: 1170EUR das Bike, 135EUR KS Stütze 20 EUR Felgenband und 408EUR die Bluto welche auf dem Bild noch nicht montiert ist, macht 1733EUR


----------



## mikeonbike (8. September 2015)

winklem schrieb:


> Zum Priceing: 1170EUR das Bike...



...für'n dd30? wo...


----------



## winklem (8. September 2015)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> ...für'n dd30? wo...


Im Februar 2015 bei unserem Sponsor Brügelmann -10% für DIMB Mitglieder
Jetzt leider nicht mehr
http://www.bruegelmann.de/felt-double-double-30-blue-389764.html






* Felt Double DEE 30 blau *
€ 1.299,-


----------



## BigJohn (8. September 2015)

winklem schrieb:


> Im Februar 2015 bei unserem Sponsor Brügelmann -10% für DIMB Mitglieder
> Jetzt leider nicht mehr
> http://www.bruegelmann.de/felt-double-double-30-blue-389764.html
> 
> ...


Ein abgelaufenes Angebot für einen begrenzten Kundenkreis. Hast du noch mehr davon?


----------



## winklem (8. September 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ein abgelaufenes Angebot für einen begrenzten Kundenkreis. Hast du noch mehr davon?


Für die Preiserhöhung kann alleine Felt etwas.
Wie ich es gemacht habe, da es beim mir auch als nicht lieferbar gekennzeichnet war, aber Brügelmann Felt Händler ist und somit auch bestellen kann.
Man nehme das Telefon und rufe an:  T. 0711/ 93305-67
Wenn die Bikes beim Großhändler lieferbar sind, kannst du sicher auch eines bekommen, nur zaubern geht nicht ;-)
Und wenn du noch DIMB Mitgied werden willst wegen den 10% geht es hier entlang:
http://dimb.de/mitglieder/mitglied-werden
Tja, so einfach könnte es gehen.
Viel Glück.
Noch Fragen?


----------



## mikeonbike (8. September 2015)

zu dem preis hab ich's auch gekauft - dürfte aber trotzdem aktuell nicht annähernd für diesen preis zu erhalten sein...

ansonsten würde ich dir, ohne jetzt kontrolliert zu haben, was der brügelmann anbietet, widersprechen, da die preise hier vom wechselkurs abhängig sind und damit auch für den brügelmann, sofern der nichts zu verschenken hat, zumindest annähernd gelten. das ist jetzt auch schon seit ein paar monaten so...

ich bin auch in der dimb, aber die 10% beim brügelmann kannst du dir in vielen fällen schenken, da es doch einige online anbieter gibt, die von haus aus günstiger sind...


----------



## BigJohn (8. September 2015)

Ich bin versorgt. Finde den Kommentar bei der aktuellen Preislage aber wenig hilfreich


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (10. September 2015)

Habe eines der ersten 2015er DD30s und auf eigene Anfrage bei H&S, dass man in Foren über ein Problem bei der Carbon-Sattelstütze lesen könnte und was dieses Problem denn nun sei, ein knappes Schreiben erhalten: man entschuldigt die lange Wartezeit auf die Beantwortung meiner Mail. Eine neue Stütze sei zu mir unterwegs. Keinerlei Begründung oder ähnliches.

Heute kam die Stütze an: Superlite aus Aluminium in schwarz mit grauen Akzenten.

Ich habe den Eindruck, als ob diese Thema totgeschwiegen werden soll


----------



## ThomasMD (10. September 2015)

Ich warte da auch noch auf Info. Ich hoffe dass das bei mir gleich beim Rahmenwechsel mit gemacht wird. Wobei ich eh nach zwei Wochen auf ne Alu Stütze gewechselt habe freiwillig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## durchi (10. September 2015)

Ich habe von Felt einen Brief bekommen, in dem steht, dass ein Bruch der Stütze möglich ist und sie deshalb ausgetauscht wird. Betrifft nicht nur das dd30, sondern auch andere Modelle

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lenne-Blade (13. September 2015)

Kleines update:
Hope Vorbau 50mm
Reverse Lenker in 820mm
Hope T Rex Ritzel
Schon mal grobes Profil für Herbst und Winter aufgezogen 



 
Der kürzere Vorbau in Verbindung mit dem breiten Lenker fuhr sich auf der Testrunde schon mal gut. 
Rahmen ist Größe M
Das 40er Ritzel hab ich heute nicht wirklich gebraucht, hoffe kann ich im Winter mehr zu sagen 

Grüße Lenne


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (13. September 2015)

Was sind das für Felgen? Welche Breifung nutzt du? Sieht top aus, erinnert mich an den ICT


----------



## criscross (13. September 2015)

ich hatte es glaube schon mal geschrieben.....der für mich schönste ICT hier im Forum


----------



## Lenne-Blade (13. September 2015)

Wobblin-Gobblin schrieb:


> Was sind das für Felgen? Welche Breifung nutzt du? Sieht top aus, erinnert mich an den ICT


Das sind Clown Shoe Felgen mit GC hinten und Lou vorne. Viel mehr geht auch nicht rein auf CS.



criscross schrieb:


> ich hatte es glaube schon mal geschrieben.....der für mich schönste ICT hier im Forum


 danke.
Der ICT hat mir auch schon immer gut gefallen, macht es nicht einfacher beim "pimpen", ohne das es kopiert aussieht
Alternative wäre was in weiss zu blau, aber sowas fährt ja auch schon rum. 

Grüße


----------



## winklem (15. September 2015)

Lenne-Blade schrieb:


> Kleines update:
> Hope Vorbau 50mm
> Reverse Lenker in 820mm
> Hope T Rex Ritzel
> ...



Hallo Lenne, was wiegt das Dickschiff jetzt? 15,5kg?


----------



## Lenne-Blade (15. September 2015)

Hi Winklem, 
hatte ich heute erstmal nachgeholt. 
Ich bin angenehm überrascht gewesen, so wie abgebildet wiegt es 14,9 kg. 
Hab es mit derselben Kofferwaage gewogen, als es noch original aus dem Karton kam (14,3 kg in M) 
Zum Vergleich die Original Felge komplett mit JJ in 4.0 hat 3623 g (Küchenwaage) gewogen,
die CS komplett mit GC wie auf dem Bild 3586 g
Grüße


----------



## winklem (15. September 2015)

Lenne-Blade schrieb:


> Ich bin angenehm überrascht gewesen, so wie abgebildet wiegt es 14,9 kg.


Danke @Lenne-Blade , hm, ich lande bei 15,5 KG incl., XT Pedale/ RS Bluto 100mm, KS 125mm, Scheiben 203/180mm, zwei Flachenhalter + Garminhalter+ Kleinkram.
ohne Bluto 14,8Kg, wobei ich schon 2x 200gr. bei den Schläuchen eingespart habe ;-)


----------



## Lenne-Blade (15. September 2015)

Was man auf dem Bild nicht sieht, beide Reifen tubeless montiert mit ca 120ml Contimilch. 
Das schraubt das Gewicht ordentlich runter. 
Sorry, hatte ich nicht erwähnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udu (20. September 2015)

Hier mal mein "kleines Baby" mit neuer Bluto. Macht tierisch Spaß.


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. September 2015)

criscross schrieb:


> ich hatte es glaube schon mal geschrieben.....der für mich schönste ICT hier im Forum


Am 4. Oktober darfst du ihn höchstpersönlich bestimmt mal angrabbeln, sabber.


----------



## Lenne-Blade (20. September 2015)

Bestimmt...


----------



## criscross (20. September 2015)

freu....


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (21. September 2015)

Udu schrieb:


> Hier mal mein "kleines Baby" mit neuer Bluto. Macht tierisch Spaß.Anhang anzeigen 421566 Anhang anzeigen 421567




Wow, ist das ein S oder M? Das sieht sogar mit der Bluto toll aus. Ist das eine 80er oder 100er? 

Das 'Schutzblech' hinten habe ich auch, richtig Dreck abfangen tut das Ding nicht. Aber wenigstens ist es flexibel, wenn man den Arsch mal hinter den Sattel packen muss....dann schleift's nur nen bisschen auf der hinteren Pelle


----------



## ufp (21. September 2015)

Udu schrieb:


> Hier mal mein "kleines Baby"


Von wem ist der Spritzschutz?
thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udu (22. September 2015)

Wobblin-Gobblin schrieb:


> Wow, ist das ein S oder M? Das sieht sogar mit der Bluto toll aus. Ist das eine 80er oder 100er?
> 
> Das 'Schutzblech' hinten habe ich auch, richtig Dreck abfangen tut das Ding nicht. Aber wenigstens ist es flexibel, wenn man den Arsch mal hinter den Sattel packen muss....dann schleift's nur nen bisschen auf der hinteren Pelle


Danke

Der Rahmen ist M, und die Bluto hat 80mm, was meiner Meinung absolut ausreicht. Meine Handgelenke erfreuts.


----------



## Deleted 223019 (23. September 2015)

Erste Schlacht mit dem DD geschlagen!  24h Rennen in Sontra/Weißenborn. http://www.mtb-sontra.de/
Änderungen für das Rennen: Austausch der Tektro Novela gegen Deore 615 mit zwei 180er Scheiben. Das rechte Pedal hat sich in der letzten Runde mit massivem Kugelverlust zerlegt. Die Dinger sind leider wirklich Kernschrott. Bei der Demontage war die linke Achse auch schon leicht verbogen... Dafür sind jetzt ein paar rote Sixpack Menace Al an die Kurbel gewachsen.
Nächster Renneinsatz ist am WE am Dünsberg. http://duensberg-bike-marathon.de/index.php?id=105


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (24. September 2015)

ufp schrieb:


> Von wem ist der Spritzschutz?
> thx


 Sollte von Mucky Nutz sein. Fat Ass Fender


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (24. September 2015)

Dickwurz schrieb:


> Erste Schlacht mit dem DD geschlagen!  24h Rennen in Sontra/Weißenborn. http://www.mtb-sontra.de/
> Änderungen für das Rennen: Austausch der Tektro Novela gegen Deore 615 mit zwei 180er Scheiben. Das rechte Pedal hat sich in der letzten Runde mit massivem Kugelverlust zerlegt. Die Dinger sind leider wirklich Kernschrott. Bei der Demontage war die linke Achse auch schon leicht verbogen... Dafür sind jetzt ein paar rote Sixpack Menace Al an die Kurbel gewachsen.
> Nächster Renneinsatz ist am WE am Dünsberg. http://duensberg-bike-marathon.de/index.php?id=105


 
Sixpack Menance fahre ich auch - bin sehr zufrieden damit.

Das Trikot ist geil....Drunkcyclist


----------



## dumpmybrain (24. September 2015)

Respekt! Glaub nächstes Jahr such ich mir auch paar Leute für einen Minimarathon oder so...
Interessant ist beim Dünsberg Marathon das man mit 30 Jahren schon zu Senioren 1 gehört 

Herren  Jg. 1986 - 1996
Senioren I Jg. 1975 - 1985​


----------



## Deleted 223019 (24. September 2015)

dumpmybrain schrieb:


> Interessant ist beim Dünsberg Marathon das man mit 30 Jahren schon zu Senioren 1 gehört


Ist doch gemäß BDR Alterseinteilung ganz normal...
http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=html&f=disziplinen/kategorien.htm


----------



## dumpmybrain (24. September 2015)

DAS habe ich nicht gewusst


----------



## winklem (24. September 2015)

Dickwurz schrieb:


> Ist doch gemäß BDR Alterseinteilung ganz normal...
> http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=html&f=disziplinen/kategorien.htm



"Masters" das klingt doch besser ;-)


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (26. September 2015)

Kann mir jmd. sagen, welche Kurbellänge beim DD30 Gr. M verbaut ist? Bei mir hat sich heute während einer Tour das Pedal aus dem Gewinde gedreht, sich schräg verkantet und dabei das Gewinde des Kurbelarms in Mitleidenschaft gezogen 

War meine eigene Dummheit


----------



## Meister-Dieter (26. September 2015)

Kannst du es nicht nachschneiden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (27. September 2015)

Die Kurbel Länge steht doch auf der Kurbel


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. September 2015)

Gibt es Haushalte ohne Lineal, Zollstock o.ä.? Das ist doch ganz einfach nachzumessen, selbst wenn die Kurbel so verdreckt ist das man den Aufdruck nicht findet.


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. September 2015)

OK, damit man um _die_ Ecke denkt, müsste das Double Double eher Twice Twice heißen.


----------



## zoomer (27. September 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Gibt es Haushalte ohne Lineal, Zollstock o.ä.?




Zollstock kommt mir nicht ins Haus ...


----------



## Meister-Dieter (27. September 2015)

Das heißt ja auch Gliedermaßstab! (Klugschei$$ermodus aus)


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. September 2015)

Ist Gliedermaßstab nicht 20cm?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (27. September 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ist Gliedermaßstab nicht 20cm?


Nie im Leben kleiner Surver......


----------



## Prikelpitt (28. September 2015)

Ich würde einen kürzeren 1. Gang bevorzugen.
Wer hat schon eine andere Kassette / Kettenblatt ausprobiert ?
Welche ?


----------



## ThomasMD (29. September 2015)

Heute wurde nach langem Warten endlich mein Rahmen getauscht. Nach ner guten Stunde war es erledigt. Einen 25€ Gutschein für die Sattelstütze und einen 25€ Gutschein für den Rahmenbruch. Naja ich hoffe dass es nicht wieder passiert. Die neue Sattelstütze hat leider keine blauen Akzente sondern graue.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThomasMD (29. September 2015)

Im Laden stand das DD10. Geile Farbe dieses Oliv. Sieht in Natur viel besser aus als auf Fotos. Mit der Bluto schön fett. Daneben stand ein Trek mit 4.7er Reifen. Viel geiler und darum muss ich die JJ 4.8 haben. Händler sagte was von Juli 2016 aber das seien auch nur Schätzungen.


----------



## BigJohn (29. September 2015)

Einen neuen Rahmen ohne Stress und dazu einen Gutschein finde ich sehr ordentlich. Auch die Wartezeit ist ok. Scheint ja einiges zu brauchen um dich zufrieden zu stellen


----------



## ThomasMD (29. September 2015)

Eigentlich nicht. Felt hat den Rahmen verbasselt sonst wäre es nach ner Woche schon vorbei gewesen und ich musste 400 km fahren. Da hätte ich mehr erwartet.


----------



## Lenne-Blade (29. September 2015)

Danke für deine Rückmeldung 
Finde den Service ok, ohne viel Fragen und analysieren ob Eigenverschulden vorliegt. 
Warum musstest du so weit fahren?


----------



## ThomasMD (29. September 2015)

ich bin ja auch nicht unzufrieden es ging unkompliziert und ohne den Versandfehler wäre es auch schnell gegangen. Hauptsache es hält jetzt. Musste soweit fahren weil der Händler soweit weg ist. War ja letztes Jahr fast unmöglich ein DD zu bekommen und daher habe ich den Weg auf mich genommen.


----------



## Lenne-Blade (29. September 2015)

Ok, hab ich mir schon gedacht. 
Da kann Felt natürlich nix für 
Wie gesagt, ist doch prima gelaufen für dich, ist "dein" Herbst doch gerettet. 
Grüße Lenne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udu (30. September 2015)

Hi,
Ich bin dabei an meinem DD30 eine 180mm Bremsscheibe einzubauen. 
Leider hab ich nun das Problem, dass der Abstand zwischen Scheibe und und Bremse, genauer gesagt Adapter und Unterlagsscheiben so gering ist, dass die Scheibe ganz knapp schleift. Schraube ist gerade, auch das Rad sitz richtig drin.
Kennt von euch jemand das Problem mit ner 180mm Scheibe am DD?


----------



## BigJohn (30. September 2015)

Hatten wir nicht erst ein dd30 mit schräger Bremsaufnahme die erst mit der 180er Scheibe aufgefallen ist?  Prüf mal ob der Sattel und die Scheibe fluchten.


----------



## Udu (30. September 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Hatten wir nicht erst ein dd30 mit schräger Bremsaufnahme die erst mit der 180er Scheibe aufgefallen ist?  Prüf mal ob der Sattel und die Scheibe fluchten.



Was meinst du mit fluchten?


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. September 2015)

Flüchten...er meint die Scheibe geht vor dem Fahrer flüchten...


----------



## BigJohn (30. September 2015)

Ob der Schlitz im Sattel und die Scheibe parallel laufen. Wenn die Aufnahme schräg ist, dann verschiebt sich der Sattel durch den Adapter auch seitlich und es fängt an zu schleifen.


----------



## criscross (30. September 2015)

wie es auf dem Bild aussieht, kippt der Bremssattel etwas nach innen,
da ist wohl die PM Aufnahme nicht ganz im Lot...
entweder Planfräsen lassen oder den Adapter bearbeiten ....


----------



## skaster (30. September 2015)

Ist die Aufnahme am Rahmen denn plangefräst? Sieht mir so aus, als ob da doch einiges an Lack drunter ist. Und auch wenn du schreibst, dass die Schraube gerade sitzt, so sieht das auf dem ersten Bild für mich nicht danach aus, kann natürlich auch am Aufnahme Winkel liegen.

Edith sagt, der @criscross war schneller beim tippen.


----------



## Udu (30. September 2015)

skaster schrieb:


> Ist die Aufnahme am Rahmen denn plangefräst? Sieht mir so aus, als ob da doch einiges an Lack drunter ist. Und auch wenn du schreibst, dass die Schraube gerade sitzt, so sieht das auf dem ersten Bild für mich nicht danach aus, kann natürlich auch am Aufnahme Winkel liegen.
> 
> Edith sagt, der @criscross war schneller beim tippen.


Ich meinte, dass die Schraube selbst gerade ist. Ich kann bestätigen, dass die Schraube etwas schräg drin sitzt.


----------



## piazza (30. September 2015)

Wie schon geschrieben, den Lack mit einem scharfen Messer abkratzen, darunter sollts plangefräst sein, und dann sollte es auch sitzen. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. September 2015)

Am besten macht man mal ein Beispielvideo vom eigenen Bike...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udu (30. September 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Am besten macht man mal ein Beispielvideo vom eigenen Bike...


Falls du mich meinst, die Bilder stammen von meinem Bike


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. September 2015)

Nein, den über mir.


----------



## zoomer (1. Oktober 2015)

Ich hätte ja gesagt, die Adapterscheibchen einfach weglassen und hoffen
das die PM Oberseite plan ist.
Aber wenn die Schraube/Gewinde wirklich so krumm sind wie es auf dem Foto
aussieht, wird sich der Sattel beim Festziehen wohl jedes mal verstellen.


----------



## BigJohn (1. Oktober 2015)

Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass bei besagtem letzten mal der Rahmen auf Garantie getauscht wurde weil sie die ganze Aufnahme schief war. Wenn du den Sattel eh unten hast, kannst du direkt die schrauben ohne alles in die Aufnahme drehen. Dann siehst du ob alles schief ist.


----------



## nordstadt (1. Oktober 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ich hätte ja gesagt, die Adapterscheibchen einfach weglassen und hoffen
> das die PM Oberseite plan ist.
> Aber wenn die Schraube/Gewinde wirklich so krumm sind wie es auf dem Foto
> aussieht, wird sich der Sattel beim Festziehen wohl jedes mal verstellen.



Die Adapterscheiben oberhalb sind aber immer bei den 180r Shimano Adaptern notwendig, da die Schrauben sonst nicht gerade sitzen würden durch den Adapter.


----------



## Udu (1. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab jetzt wieder die 160iger Scheibe montiert, weil die 180iger so nicht fahrbar ist. Irgendwas stimmt da nicht. Entsprechende Fotos gingen an meinen Händler, der diese mal an den Außendienstler von Felt weitergibt. 
Mal sehen, was dann passiert......


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. Oktober 2015)

Udu schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt wieder die 160iger Scheibe montiert, weil die 180iger so nicht fahrbar ist. Irgendwas stimmt da nicht. Entsprechende Fotos gingen an meinen Händler, der diese mal an den Außendienstler von Felt weitergibt.
> Mal sehen, was dann passiert......


Alternativ 170er Avid-Scheiben montieren. Die dürfte ja noch passen.


----------



## Udu (1. Oktober 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Alternativ 170er Avid-Scheiben montieren. Die dürfte ja noch passen.


Mit welchem Adapter?


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. Oktober 2015)

Udu schrieb:


> Mit welchem Adapter?


IS auf PM + 30. Zum Beispiel dieser:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Avid/Scheibenbremsadapter-30IS-fuer-IS-auf-PM-HR-170-mm-p36888/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (1. Oktober 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> IS auf PM + 30. Zum Beispiel dieser:
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Avid/Scheibenbremsadapter-30IS-fuer-IS-auf-PM-HR-170-mm-p36888/


er braucht doch PM auf PM Adapter..tzzz tzz
und solange die PM Sockel schief sind, kann er den 180er auch mit ner Feile etwas Nacharbeiten oder den Rahmen fräsen lassen....


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. Oktober 2015)

criscross schrieb:


> er braucht doch PM auf PM Adapter..tzzz tzz
> und solange die PM Sockel schief sind, kann er den 180er auch mit ner Feile etwas Nacharbeiten oder den Rahmen fräsen lassen....


Na den..tzzz tzz...haben wir natürlich auch im Angebot.
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Avid/Scheibenbremsadapter-30P-fuer-PM-auf-PM-p36656/


----------



## BigJohn (1. Oktober 2015)

Und einen Hirntumor kann man mit Aspirin ruhigstellen... Wir sprechen hier über Symptome und nicht die Ursache. Wenn die Aufnahme schief ist, dann ist es ein Garantiefall. Basta!


----------



## zoomer (1. Oktober 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wenn die Aufnahme schief ist, dann ist es ein Garantiefall. Basta!




Optimist,

wäre das kein Fahrrad sondern meine derzeitige Software wäre,
dann wäre eine schiefe Bremsaufnahme kein Bug sondern ein Feature Request !


----------



## hw_doc (3. Oktober 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass bei besagtem letzten mal der Rahmen auf Garantie getauscht wurde weil sie die ganze Aufnahme schief war. Wenn du den Sattel eh unten hast, kannst du direkt die schrauben ohne alles in die Aufnahme drehen. Dann siehst du ob alles schief ist.



Mein Farley-Rahmen wurde mit den gleichen Symptomen getauscht...


----------



## BigJohn (4. Oktober 2015)

Ach deiner war das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udu (12. Oktober 2015)

Heute hab ich wegen der nicht montierbaren 180er Scheibe von meinem Felthändler per Email mitgeteilt bekommen, dass laut felt das DD30 nicht für 180er Scheiben freigegeben ist?!?
Unvorstellbar, oder??


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. Oktober 2015)

Das 2016er Farley meines Wissens auch. Nicht freigegeben > 160er Scheiben.


----------



## winklem (12. Oktober 2015)

Udu schrieb:


> Heute hab ich wegen der nicht montierbaren 180er Scheibe von meinem Felthändler per Email mitgeteilt bekommen, dass laut felt das DD30 nicht für 180er Scheiben freigegeben ist?!?
> Unvorstellbar, oder??


Das war die leichteste Nummer um aus der Sache ohne Rahmentausch rauszukommen.


----------



## skaster (12. Oktober 2015)

Udu schrieb:


> Heute hab ich wegen der nicht montierbaren 180er Scheibe von meinem Felthändler per Email mitgeteilt bekommen, dass laut felt das DD30 nicht für 180er Scheiben freigegeben ist?!?
> Unvorstellbar, oder??


War das nicht auch die Einstellung von Canyon beim Dude, ich habe da noch so was im Ohr, dass nur die ausgelieferte Konfiguration erlaubt ist und das heißt 160mm hinten.


----------



## criscross (12. Oktober 2015)

Udu schrieb:


> Heute hab ich wegen der nicht montierbaren 180er Scheibe von meinem Felthändler per Email mitgeteilt bekommen, dass laut felt das DD30 nicht für 180er Scheiben freigegeben ist?!?
> Unvorstellbar, oder??


dann wie bereits schon geschrieben.....einfach den Adapter zurecht feilen....


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. Oktober 2015)

skaster schrieb:


> War das nicht auch die Einstellung von Canyon beim Dude, ich habe da noch so was im Ohr, dass nur die ausgelieferte Konfiguration erlaubt ist und das heißt 160mm hinten.


Nein. Freigeben sind Scheiben bis 180, weil die für vorne schon montiert, und für hinten auch freigegeben ist (hintere Einstellung).


----------



## Turboturtle (19. Oktober 2015)

Moin, 
hat jemand von euch schon Getränkehalter nachgerüstet? Würde mir gerne zwei bestellen, in die dann 1-Liter-Edelstahlflaschen passen, aber das könnte eng werden, oder?

Gruß Niclas


----------



## Fat-Biker (19. Oktober 2015)

Also ich habe 2 Halter drann, bei Größe M, passt aber in den hinteren Halter nur noch eine 0,5 Liter Flasche, am Unterrohr könnte eine 1 Liter Flasche durchaus Platz haben.


----------



## Fat-Biker (19. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Turboturtle (19. Oktober 2015)

Vielen Dank für das Bild, das hilft mir sehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piazza (28. Oktober 2015)

Guten Abend zusammen,

dass 4.8er Surly Reifen passen, wurde ja sogar schon von Felt bestätigt und einige fahren ja evtl. auch welche. Jetzt ist mir gestern die Info zur Existenz des Vee Snowshoe 2XL mit 5.05" Breite untergekommen und das Außergewöhnliche ist ja bei der Pelle, dass sie rel. hoch baut. Hinten also keine Chance (vorhin gemessen), vorne könnts gehn (evtl. Schrauben raus).

Hat den Reifen zufällig schon mal jemand probiert und falls ja, wie siehts mit dem Spielraum aus?


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (1. November 2015)

Guten Abend zusammen!

Ich habe ie Möglichkeit ein DD70 neu für kleines Geld (900€) zu bekommen!
Hatte eigentlich das DD30 im Auge aber da ich am 30er wie auch 70er Änderungen will ist das eventuell
eine Überlegung wert?!

Was noch ran kommt:
Magura MT5 v: 203er h: 180er wenn möglich sonst 160.
Schaltung würde ich zu einer XT oder SLX 2x10 tendieren.

Ist es möglich auf die DT Swiss Felgen umzuspeichen?

Bis auf die Carbonteile des DD30 läge ich damit gleichauf
zu einem geringerm Preis.


Über Tips und Ratschläge wäre ich dankbar.
Bevor jemand fragt warum so ne fette Bremse?!
Ich bin mit 105-110kg nicht leicht und mit meinem HT hat die 180er Scheibe schon arg zu tun!


----------



## hw_doc (2. November 2015)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen!
> 
> Ich habe ie Möglichkeit ein DD70 neu für kleines Geld (900€) zu bekommen!
> Hatte eigentlich das DD30 im Auge aber da ich am 30er wie auch 70er Änderungen will ist das eventuell
> ...



Die Carbonstütze des 30ers ist eh einem Rückruf zum Opfer gefallen, von daher...

Mit Sicherheit kannst Du die Felgen gegen die DTs tauschen, der Original-LRS ist eh nen ziemliches Manko an dem Bike. Ob Du die Speichen weiterverwenden kannst, vermag ich aber nicht zu sagen. Die Naben sind sicherlich ok, dagen liest man bei Speci häufiger von Problemen.
Ob Du nicht aber gleich ein paar Taler mehr für ganze Laufräder mit neuen Naben ausgibst, musst Du wissen.

Zu den Scheibengrößen wurde hier schon mal was geschrieben.

Die Schaltung beim Fatbike ist ja nicht anders, als beim MTB - such Dir was aus, was Du für gut befunden hast. Da es eh kein Leichtbauprojekt werden wird, sollte SLX ja locker reichen - auch das Deore Shadow+-Schaltwerk hat nen guten Ruf.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (3. November 2015)

So dass DD 70 steht nun bei mir!
Man ist das Teil scharf!

Wie befürchtet sind die Bremsen ein Fall für den Schrott. Hab hier im Thread gelesen das 180/180 möglich sind. Dann kommt das auch so drauf.
Kann mir bitte einer sagen was für Scheiben ich da nehmen muss? Gibt wohl verschiedene Aufnahmen/Naben. Gleiches Gilt für die Leitungslängen der Bremsen.

Die Performance des Schaltungsmixes habe ich schlechter eingeschätzt. Wird also bis zum Verschleiß gefahren dann gewechselt.

Zu den DT Swiss habe ich mich auch informiert. Die passen aber die Speichen werden wohl auch weichen müssen. Aber auch das hat etwas Zeit.


Edit: Leider sind die MT5 zur Zeit Mangelware. Werde auf die Shimano Zee 180/180 ausweichen. Muss ich außer auf die Größe noch auf was anderes achten?
Was habe ich unter PM bzw Post Mount zu verstehen? Was brauche ich da?


----------



## Deleted 223019 (3. November 2015)

Du brauchst 6-Loch Scheiben. PM ist der Montagestandard für den Sattel am Rahmen und an der Gabel. Schau mal hier rein, da sind einige Abbildungen und die notwendigen Infos: http://www.bike-magazin.de/service/...n---know-how-und-arbeiten-im-detail/a557.html

Die Novela ist nicht unbedingt Schrott, die muss erst eingebremst werden. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die mechanischen oftmals erst mit dem zweiten Satz Beläge gut funktionieren (Erfahrung mit zwei BB5, der BB7 und einer Tektro Aquila). IMHO hat die Novela eine viel zu harte Belagmischung. 
Fürs Fatty war mir die Bremsleistung aber bei ähnlichem Kampfgewicht wie bei dir zu gering.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (3. November 2015)

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort. Der Link hilft mir weiter.

Dass die Bremse raus fliegt war ja von Anfang klar für mich. Bin heute morgen nochmal eine Runde gefahren. Die vordere Bremse schafft es aus hohen Tempo nicht mich verlässlich zum stehen zu bringen. Sie Quietscht dabei noch wie ein Güterzug 
Was weiterhin fehlt neben Leistung ist Druckpunkt, Feedback und Dosierbarkeit. Von den Bedienkräften fang ich gar nicht erst an.

Ich will das DD 70 ja auch nicht schlecht machen. Es ist eine gute Basis für ein tolles Fatty.


----------



## Deleted 223019 (3. November 2015)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Ich will das DD 70 ja auch nicht schlecht machen. Es ist eine gute Basis für ein tolles Fatty.


 Das will ich doch hoffen...  DD70 Fahrer müssen zusammenhalten!


----------



## Turbo1 (3. November 2015)

Na aber sowas von...... Die Speichen an den Laufrädern wirst Du eh nicht mehr nutzen können. Einmal scharf angesehen ist der Lack ab.
Hatte die Bremsen und Schaltung auch gleich gewechselt und natürlich eine Bluto.


----------



## Udu (3. November 2015)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> So dass DD 70 steht nun bei mir!
> Man ist das Teil scharf!
> 
> Wie befürchtet sind die Bremsen ein Fall für den Schrott. Hab hier im Thread gelesen das 180/180 möglich sind. Dann kommt das auch so drauf.
> ...



Pass auf mit den Scheiben. Die sind bei Felt hinten nur bis 160 frei gegeben. Warum auch immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (3. November 2015)

Ich habe hier 180 max für hinten gelesen im Thread. Gibt's dazu eventuell was offizielles?


----------



## Fatbike24 (4. November 2015)

Ich mache mich mal schlau für euch, sobald ich von Felt etwas höre sage ich bescheid.


----------



## Udu (4. November 2015)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Ich habe hier 180 max für hinten gelesen im Thread. Gibt's dazu eventuell was offizielles?


Ich hatte das Problem, dass ich hinten eine 180 Scheibe montieren wollen, aufgrund einer etwas schräg gebohrten Bremsaufnahme hat dies nicht funktioniert, weil die Köpfe der Schrauben dann an der Scheibe gestreift haben. Mit der 160er Scheibe ist das kein Problem. Mein Händler hat dies dann bei Felt reklamiert, und erhielt als offizielle Antwort von Felt, dass der Rahmen nur für 160er Scheiben freigegeben ist.


----------



## BigJohn (4. November 2015)

So kann man Mängel natürlich auch durchwinken


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (4. November 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> So kann man Mängel natürlich auch durchwinken


Finde ich eine ziemliche Arschlochreaktion. Aber naja wer würde es als Unternehmer anders machen?

Wie Groß ist eigentlich der Gewichtsunterschied der Laufrädersätze zwischen DD30 und DD70?


----------



## BigJohn (4. November 2015)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Finde ich eine ziemliche Arschlochreaktion. Aber naja wer würde es als Unternehmer anders machen?


ZB trek, die haben in nem ähnlichen Fall den Rahmen getauscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (5. November 2015)

Udu schrieb:


> Ich hatte das Problem, dass ich hinten eine 180 Scheibe montieren wollen, aufgrund einer etwas schräg gebohrten Bremsaufnahme hat dies nicht funktioniert, weil die Köpfe der Schrauben dann an der Scheibe gestreift haben. Mit der 160er Scheibe ist das kein Problem. Mein Händler hat dies dann bei Felt reklamiert, und erhielt als offizielle Antwort von Felt, dass der Rahmen nur für 160er Scheiben freigegeben ist.



Hab gestern angefragt!
Ich habe soeben die Mail vom Deutschland-Importeur erhalten dass das DD30 und DD70 für 180 vorne wie hinten freigegeben ist!


----------



## Fatbike24 (5. November 2015)

Die gleiche Antwort habe ich heute morgen auch erhalten.


----------



## BigJohn (5. November 2015)

Ich finde das rückt den Händler in ein etwas zweifelhaftes Licht


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (5. November 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich finde das rückt den Händler in ein etwas zweifelhaftes Licht


Ist halt die Frage ob es sich der Händler oder aber Felt einfach machen?! Hier im Thread stehen nun 3x von einander unabhängig
180/180. Das nehme ich jetzt für "bare Münze"! Die Zee ist bestellt 


Gleich noch eine Frage zur Schaltung. Geplant ist Schaltwerk, Kasette, Kette und Shifter als XT 3x10 (2x10 bleibt ja als Option).
Der SLX-Umwerfer bleibt.
Würde das mit der Race Face Kurbel/Kettenrad ordentlich laufen? Wollte es eigentlich erst später umbauen aber die Schaltperformance ist doch schlechter als zuerst angenommen. Noch dazu zieht es mir vorne immer die Kette hoch


----------



## Dr.Struggle (5. November 2015)

Udu schrieb:


> Mein Händler hat dies dann bei Felt reklamiert, und erhielt als offizielle Antwort von Felt, dass der Rahmen nur für 160er Scheiben freigegeben ist.


Hast du diese "offizielle" Antwort auch selbst gesehen?


----------



## Udu (5. November 2015)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Hast du diese "offizielle" Antwort auch selbst gesehen?


Nein, gesehen hab ich das nicht, er hat es mir telefonisch mitgeteilt. Eigentlich vertrau ich ihm. Ich wüsste nicht, warum er mir absichtlich was falsches mitteilen sollte?!?


----------



## BigJohn (5. November 2015)

Weil er keine Lust hat das Rad zu zerlegen und den Rahmen einzuschicken (Auf der Arbeitszeit bleibt er vermutlich sitzen), wenns eeeeiiiigentlich auch so geht.


----------



## Deleted 223019 (5. November 2015)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Noch dazu zieht es mir vorne immer die Kette hoch



Geht mir genauso. Ich habe die Kettenblätter im Verdacht. Ist jetzt nach einigen km etwas besser aber nicht wirklich toll.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (5. November 2015)

Hast du schon was an der Schaltung gemacht oder getauscht? Ich habe eher die grausige Sunrace Kette in Verdacht.


----------



## Deleted 223019 (5. November 2015)

Nö, der Antrieb ist bei mir noch original. Ich tendiere aber beim Antrieb in Richtung DD10, also 1x11.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (5. November 2015)

Ich hab mir 1x11 noch keine Erfahrung sammeln können. Wäre aber sicher interessant. Vor allem der Gewichtsvorteil.

Ich hab schon drüber nachgedacht auf 1x10  (wiedermal als Shimano Zee)zu gehen.

Aber man merkt schon, ich bin da absolut noch nicht sicher was die Schaltung angeht. Diesen Samstag geht das DD70 zum Schrauber und wäre es toll wenn neben den Bremsen gleich auch die Schaltung passt wenn ich es wieder hole.


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. November 2015)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Ich hab mir 1x11 noch keine Erfahrung sammeln können. Wäre aber sicher interessant. Vor allem der Gewichtsvorteil.
> 
> Ich hab schon drüber nachgedacht auf 1x10  (wiedermal als Shimano Zee)zu gehen.
> 
> Aber man merkt schon, ich bin da absolut noch nicht sicher was die Schaltung angeht. Diesen Samstag geht das DD70 zum Schrauber und wäre es toll wenn neben den Bremsen gleich auch die Schaltung passt wenn ich es wieder hole.


Der Gewichtsvorteil kann ca. 300 bis 350 Gramm ausmachen*, aber es macht wenig Sinn wegen dem Gewichtsvorteil zu wechseln. Das sollte eigentlich ein netter Nebeneffekt sein. Was passen muss, das es zu einem passt! 
* Im Einzelfall auch mehr, wenn man schwerere Komponenten a la Deore oder günstiger wechselt.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (5. November 2015)

Ja da hast du recht! Mir gehts ja auch nicht um Gewicht. Wollte es nur anmerken.


----------



## winklem (5. November 2015)

An meinem DD30 gibt es null Probleme mit der Schaltung


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (5. November 2015)

Das liegt wohl daran dass das DD30 andere Komponenten verbaut hat


----------



## Blechtreiber (5. November 2015)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Hast du schon was an der Schaltung gemacht oder getauscht? Ich habe eher die grausige Sunrace Kette in Verdacht.



Habe bei mir am DD70 auch (neben den Bremsen natürlich) die Schaltung etwas verbessert. Selbes Problem mit der Kette! Fahre jetzt XT Kette+Kassette sowie vorne Umbau auf 2-fach mit Race Face Ride-Kettenblatt-Kit 36-22 und SLX-2-fach Umwerfer. Funktioniert top und 2x9 ist absolut ausreichend für das DD 70!


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (5. November 2015)

???


----------



## Blechtreiber (5. November 2015)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> ???


Sorry, hatte mich zuerst etwas verklickt!


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (13. November 2015)

So die Zee 180/180 ist dran. Jetzt erstmal einfahren die Gute, wobei die Bremsleistung jetzt schon böse ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (15. November 2015)

Was ist beim DD70 noch an den Laufrädern an Gewicht zu holen?
Mal abgesehen von TL.

Hat schon jemand die Einzelteile gewogen (Schlauch/Felgen)?
Würde wie gesagt noch gerne auf die DT Swiss BR umspeichen. Macht sich das ganze stark bemerkbar?


----------



## FlowinFlo (16. November 2015)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Was ist beim DD70 noch an den Laufrädern an Gewicht zu holen?


Du kannst für die ungelochten einwandigen (?) Felgen bestimmt von 1100g Gewicht ausgehen, was zusätzlich noch durch ein unnötig massives Felgenband um wenigstens 80g erhöht wird.
Die BR 710 kommt auf ca. 680g. Mit dem richtigen Felgenband, das die Löcher verschließt und dem Reifen Tubeless erlaubt, kommst du ebenfalls auf max. 80g. Milch statt (schwerem?) Originalschlauch spart bei üppiger Anwendung und selbst leichtem Schlauch noch immer ca. 250g.
Wenn du jetzt noch, statt den einfachen Originalspeichen, auf wenigstens einfach konifizierte Speichen (Sapim Race bzw. DT Swiss Competition) oder besser umstellst, sparst du pro Laufrad nochmals etwa 80g.

Das sind zwar nur Näherungswerte, aber du kannst daran schon sehen, wohin die Reise geht. Wenn die Naben bei Felt unauffällig laufen, brauchst du die nicht gegen teure auszutauschen, nur um 100g am Heck und 70g an der Front zu sparen. Dieser Nutzen steht bei einem Komplettbike in keinem sinnvollen Verhältnis. Lieber noch die Kassette für 40€ gegen was Höherwertiges tauschen, da stecken schnell mal 100g zu viel drin, natürlich nur, sofern du weißt, dass die Schaltung im Übrigen so bleibt.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (16. November 2015)

Danke für die sehr ausführliche Antwort.
Die Naben machen ihren Job bis jetzt ganz gut. Der JJ Liteskin ist leider nicht TL ready.

Also ist Pi mal Daumen ein gutes Kilo Ersparnis Gesamt. Damit käme ich schon mal unter die 14kg Marke. Momentan steh ich bei 14,8kg mit Pedale.

Ziel ist 12,5-12,9kg. Damit könnte ich recht gut leben.

Schaltung/Kasette kommt dran bzw neu wenn kaputt. Dürfte bei dem Sunrace Zeug nicht lange dauern


----------



## FlowinFlo (16. November 2015)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Also ist Pi mal Daumen ein gutes Kilo Ersparnis Gesamt.



Also auf den LRS hochgerechnet sollte das mehr ausmachen:
- 800g Felgen
- 500g Schläuche (2x400g - 2x150g)
- 150g Speichen



Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Der JJ Liteskin ist leider nicht TL ready.


Müsste man im Tubelessthread mal suchen/fragen, ob den schon jemand dicht bekommen hat.
Normalerweise muss auf einem Reifen nicht zwingend TLR stehen, damit man Erfolg hat.


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. November 2015)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Der JJ Liteskin ist leider nicht TL ready.





FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Müsste man im Tubelessthread mal suchen/fragen, ob den schon jemand dicht bekommen hat.


Zum Beispiel @Bumble mit BW-Tape und Conti Revo Sealent.


----------



## Bumble (16. November 2015)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Der JJ Liteskin ist leider nicht TL ready.



Der ist nicht mehr und nicht weniger Tubeless tauglich als alle anderen Fatbike Reifen die ich bisher auf tubeless umgerüstet habe 

Aber laut Definition von Schwalbe ist er nicht Tubeless Ready, das ist korrekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (16. November 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Also auf den LRS hochgerechnet sollte das mehr ausmachen:
> - 800g Felgen
> - 500g Schläuche (2x400g - 2x150g)
> - 150g Speichen



Ok das mit dem Rechnen liegt mir wohl nicht, jetzt weiß ich warum meine Frau am schimpfen ist 


Bumble schrieb:


> Der ist nicht mehr und nicht weniger Tubeless tauglich als alle anderen Fatbike Reifen die ich bisher auf tubeless umgerüstet habe
> 
> Aber laut Definition von Schwalbe ist er nicht Tubeless Ready, das ist korrekt.


TOP! Dann werde ich das so machen!


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (17. November 2015)

Ich bezweifele, dass man die Felgen des DD, ob 30 oder 70, dicht bekommt, so wie die Reifen darauf rumlabbern. Ist ja schon ein Akt, die mit Schlauch zu montieren


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (17. November 2015)

Es sprach ja auch keiner von den Felgen des DD70/DD30. Sondern von den DT Swiss.


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (17. November 2015)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Es sprach ja auch keiner von den Felgen des DD70/DD30. Sondern von den DT Swiss.


 
Hups, das ist natürlich was anderes.  Sorry


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (22. November 2015)

So, ich hab die Faxen dicke, das Sunrace/Alivio Gerümpel kommt so schnell wie möglich weg.
Was mir heute die Kette runter geflogen ist war nicht mehr feierlich. Das halte ich nicht bis zum Verschleiß durch, vorher hab ich es abgetreten.

XT 10x Gruppe ist bestellt (inkl. mit Option auf 2x10)

Jetzt aber noch ein paar Fragen an die DD70 Fraktion: 
1. Kann ich das dritte Kettenblatt an der Ride einfach abnehmen um auf 2x10 zu gehen? 
2. Wo bekomme ich extra Trinkflaschenschrauben im gleichen elox rot her?
3. Hat schon jemand den Lenker des DD70 gewogen?


----------



## neonel (23. November 2015)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> 1. Kann ich das dritte Kettenblatt an der Ride einfach abnehmen um auf 2x10 zu gehen?
> 2. Wo bekomme ich extra Trinkflaschenschrauben im gleichen elox rot her?


 
1. die Kettenblattschrauben/-hülsen werden zu lang sein, da müssen dann anstatt des großen Kettenblattes Unterlegscheiben zwischen. Gibt es spezielle, alte Magura Suspension-Spacer tun es auch ;-)
2. schau mal bei http://www.radsport-erdmann.de/Fahrradzubehoer/Trinkflaschen/ rein, sind zumindest rote Schrauben


----------



## BigJohn (23. November 2015)

Oder kürzere Kettenblattschrauben, ggf dann auch gleich in Farbe


----------



## skaster (23. November 2015)

Oder einen Bashguard montieren und die langen Schrauben benutzen.


----------



## Deleted 223019 (23. November 2015)

Reverse Kettenblattschrauben. Da sind die Ringe dabei. Hoffe, man kann es einigermaßen sehen.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (23. November 2015)

skaster schrieb:


> Oder einen Bashguard montieren und die langen Schrauben benutzen.


Ist eine Überlegung wert, bin jetzt schon 2-3 mal aufgesetzt, irgend wann gehts schief.
Was muss ich beim Bashguard beachten? Bei Race Face gibt's ein 32er und 36er......bezieht sich das aufs mittlere Kettenblatt? Der Logik halber ja, aber ich frage lieber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skaster (23. November 2015)

Ich würde sagen, es gibt die max abgedeckte Kettenblattgröße an.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (23. November 2015)

Ok, Also demnach nehme ich das 32er?!


----------



## Turbo1 (27. November 2015)

Brauch ich für Wechsel auf einfach Kurbel Shimano XT unbedingt neues Innenlager?


----------



## criscross (27. November 2015)

von Shimano gibts keine XT Fat Bike Kurbel !


----------



## Turbo1 (27. November 2015)

Verdammt stimmt. Irgendwo hatte ein Händler diese als Fatbikekurbel angegeben. Kann mir einer sagen wie die Hinterbaubreite beim Felt ist? 190 o.170?
Bin gerade mobile unterwegs und daher schlecht messbar.


----------



## Deleted 223019 (27. November 2015)

*Frame:*
Felt Fat, double butted 6061 aluminum, Hydroform, ControlTaper integrated head tube, post disc mount, replaceable derailleur hanger, 100mm threaded bottom bracket, 190mm OLD, Ø30.9mm seatpost, Ø34.9mm clamp adaptor for high direct type front derailleur mo

Quelle: www.feltbicycles.com


----------



## Turbo1 (27. November 2015)

Thank you!!!


----------



## Dampfsti (27. November 2015)

Klarer Fall von >>>Felt ausnander<<<


----------



## mikeonbike (27. November 2015)

höchstens der jj... in dem hinterbau steckt übrigens ne 197 mm nabe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 223019 (28. November 2015)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> höchstens der jj... in dem hinterbau steckt übrigens ne 197 mm nabe


Hab selber noch nicht gemessen, würde aber heissen, daß die technischen Daten auf der Felt-Seite Müll sind...


----------



## Turbo1 (28. November 2015)

Da ich auf einfach Kurbel 11-fach umbauen will lese ich lieber nochmal quer. Die meisten Herstellerangaben sind 190. 197 wird so gut wie gar nicht angegeben.
Macht die ganze Sache auch nicht gerade einfacher.


----------



## hw_doc (28. November 2015)

Turbo1 schrieb:


> Da ich auf einfach Kurbel 11-fach umbauen will lese ich lieber nochmal quer. Die meisten Herstellerangaben sind 190. 197 wird so gut wie gar nicht angegeben.
> Macht die ganze Sache auch nicht gerade einfacher.



Fatbike-Kurbeln sind für 17x und 19x mm angegeben, die Unterschiede liegen also nur an zweiter und nicht an dritter Stelle.


----------



## mikeonbike (28. November 2015)

Dickwurz schrieb:


> Hab selber noch nicht gemessen, würde aber heissen, daß die technischen Daten auf der Felt-Seite Müll sind...



jawohl, Ich bin nämlich schon drauf reingefallen. Daher weiß ich das ziemlich genau .


----------



## Deleted 223019 (28. November 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Fatbike-Kurbeln sind für 17x und 19x mm angegeben, die Unterschiede liegen also nur an zweiter und nicht an dritter Stelle.



Geht um die Hinterbaubreite...


----------



## hw_doc (28. November 2015)

Dickwurz schrieb:


> Geht um die Hinterbaubreite...



Ich weiß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (28. November 2015)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Klarer Fall von >>>Felt ausnander<<<
> Was habt ihr denn da angestellt!?


----------



## Dampfsti (28. November 2015)

Durchschlag, pffffffft und dann hats gleich den Reifen von der Felge gewurschtelt...


----------



## Bindsteinracer (29. November 2015)

Da war die Tour gelaufen....


----------



## mikeonbike (29. November 2015)

von der ursprünglichen ausstattung ist nicht viel übrig geblieben...






und ich liebe es ... der rahmen ist zwar wenig kultig, aber ne sehr gute basis....


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (29. November 2015)

Ich finde den Rahmen Top, war einer der Hauptgründe für das Felt!

Dein 30er sieht erste Sahne aus!


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (2. Dezember 2015)

So Bashguard und neue Kettenblattschrauben sind dran und gefallen mir super!  

Gewichte: 
KBS alt: 21g  neu:3g !!!
KB: 76g  Bashguard: 67g

Surly Ultralight Schläuche liegen auch parat
mit 332g/334g. Werden bis zum Wochenende auch eingezogen. Mal sehen was die noname Schläuche auf die Waage bringen.

Auch wenn das DD70 kein Superleichtgewicht werden kann und soll. Aber 12,50 kg sollen es werden mit für mich vertretbaren finanziellen Aufwand.


----------



## mikeonbike (2. Dezember 2015)

dann würde ich den einbau einer anderen gabel empfehlen - ca. 1300 gr sind ordentlich und bieten viel potential...

bremsanlage, kassette, kette, kurbel und laufradsatz wären für mich die nächsten punkte. dann sattelstütze, vorbau und lenker...

für 12,5 kg darfst du da schon sehr konsequent zur sache gehen...


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (2. Dezember 2015)

Bei der Bremse ist mir das Gewicht egal, die muss Power haben. Ist zudem auch schon eine Zee 180/180 verbaut.

Schaltwerk, Kassette und Kette kommt von XT. Ist noch nicht verbaut. 
Am meisten verspreche ich mir von den DT Swiss Laufrädern  aber das gibt die Hobbykasse noch nicht her. Vorbau/Lenker Sattelstütze kommen zu letzt. Sobald das Gewicht mit 12 anfängt bin ich zufrieden.

Momentan liegt das DD bei 14,7-14,8 mit Pedale.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (3. Dezember 2015)

So heute vor der Arbeit noch schnell das vordere Rad in die Hand genommen.

Verbaute Schläuche waren Maxxis mit 417g, mit den Surlys 85g weniger. Dachte da wäre mehr zu holen.

Im gleichen Zug mal die Felge gewogen, Scheibe und Schrauben waren aber verbaut (115g). Ganz schön schwere Dinger


----------



## Bioantrieb (3. Dezember 2015)

Ich weiß nicht ob es noch aktuell und gefragt ist, aber kürzlich interessierte sich jemand für das Gewicht des DD70 Lenkers, es sind 284 gramm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (3. Dezember 2015)

Danke!


----------



## mikeonbike (3. Dezember 2015)

ok, vorderrad dt big ride mit br 710 knapp unter 1100 gr, hinterrad etwas über 1200 gr... nackt, ohne alles...

da wird's schwer, mit xt teilen und der zee in die unter 13 kg region zu kommen... tippe mal, 13,5 dürften realistisch sein...


----------



## Bindsteinracer (3. Dezember 2015)

Mann dafür hättest dir ja glei ein Teueres und leichteres Fatbike holen können.


----------



## Bioantrieb (4. Dezember 2015)

Dafür hat er nun SEIN Bike und selber schrauben ist eh das einzig wahre Erlebnis vor dem Erlebnis unterwegs...

Ich hab mittlerweile auch einiges ins DD70 gesteckt, hat aber halt den Grund das ich den Rahmen absolut genial finde und wenn es den halt nicht einzeln gibt, muss man da durch und den Rest tauschen, dafür freuen sich einige, die ich mit den getauschten Parts glücklich machen konnte.

Jeden Tag eine gute Tat, besonders vor Weihnachten


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (4. Dezember 2015)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Mann dafür hättest dir ja glei ein Teueres und leichteres Fatbike holen können.


Jein! Für mich stand fest es soll ein Felt DD werden. Der Rahmen und die Gabel gefallen mir einfach extrem gut. Ich hatte mich eigentlich auch schon fürs DD30 entschieden auch wenn mir die Farbe vom DD70 besser gefällt.

Beim Stadler in Regensburg stand das DD70 war mir mit den ausgepreisten 1299,- zu teuer. Auf dem Zettel stand aber DD30, ergo falsch.
Nach Hinweis meinerseits an den Verkäufer kam man ins Gespräch und er nahm sich vor mir das Teil zu verkaufen. Das ging soweit dass er auf den Einführungspreis von 999,- runter ging. Weitere 5 Minuten später waren wir bei 899,- und ich hab ihm das Gerät aus der Hand gerissen 

Was bleibt sind 700,- Ersparnis zum DD30. Und das geht nun in feine Teile wie die Zee und Gewichtstuning. Das XT Zeug wird das Weihnachtsgeschenk seitens meiner Frau. 

Für das Paket dass ich mir damit schnüre gibt es keinen preislichen Konkurrenten


----------



## mikeonbike (4. Dezember 2015)

wenn du dir nicht gleich eine carbonschüssel holst, wirds auch bei anderen herstellern nicht wirklich leichter. und auch das carbon rad möchte dann mit entsprechenden komponenten aufgebaut sein, sonst wirds nichts mit richtig leicht. und wirklich auf leicht getrimmte aufbauten als gesamtpaket habe ich noch von keinem der "großen" hersteller gesehen - von specialized für 2016 der carbonrenner für den preis eines kleinwages - ansonsten 

dann sind, von extremaufbauten abgesehen, gewichte zwischen 11,5 und 12,5 kg möglich. richtig leicht wird dann auch richtig teuer, heißt dann aber immer noch 10+ kg...

das felt kriegst du mit den entsprechenden komponenten schon auch unter 13 kg. mit leichtteilen aufgebaut entspricht es dann aber nicht mehr "meinem" zielbild 

grüße mike


----------



## BigJohn (4. Dezember 2015)

Ich lese immer Zee und Gewichtstuning. Wenn irgendeine Bremse mal Übergewicht hat, dann doch die Zee?! Warum nicht gleich ne Gustav M mit Stahlflex und 220er Scheiben?


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (4. Dezember 2015)

Die Zee Komplett mit Hebel und Gedöns ist leichter als die verbaute Tektro  
Bremskraft > Gewicht.


PS: Ich will keinen Ultralightracer bauen


----------



## audis2limo (4. Dezember 2015)

Das haste gut gemacht! Bei dem Preis kann man nix falsch machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## audis2limo (4. Dezember 2015)

Hm, ich brauch dringend noch Licht am Bike. Was habt Ihr so drauf. Heute bin ich ganz knapp vor Dunkelheit wieder zuhause angekommen....


----------



## Meister-Dieter (4. Dezember 2015)

Ich höre immer nur *Gewicht*_......_


----------



## Bindsteinracer (4. Dezember 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Ich höre immer nur _Gewicht......_


Wollen doch alle im Sommer eine Bademodenfigur haben....


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. Dezember 2015)

_...Gewicht..._habe seit Anfang Winterpokal 5 Kilo abgespeckt...jetzt rockt der Dude noch mehr, woran das wohl liegt weil leichtere Teile habe ich in letzter Zeit nicht verbaut.


----------



## Deleted334475 (4. Dezember 2015)

Kann ich Dir sagen, das liegt am Bierkonsum.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (4. Dezember 2015)

Das kommt daher,weil du mit einem schweren bike unterwegs bist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (4. Dezember 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Das kommt daher,weil du mit einem schweren bike unterwegs bist!


So leicht kann dein Bike gar nicht sein, dass du in vorbeifliegst... 

Am Bier liegts nicht, aber sicher an der Summe der Einzelteile...wie beim Bike...


----------



## Bumble (5. Dezember 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich lese immer Zee und Gewichtstuning. Wenn irgendeine Bremse mal Übergewicht hat, dann doch die Zee?! Warum nicht gleich ne Gustav M mit Stahlflex und 220er Scheiben?


210er !!!!


----------



## Udu (5. Dezember 2015)

Servus,
Ich möchte jetzt im Winter wieder von Bluto auf Starr wechseln, möchte aber den Gabelkonus  auf der Bluto lassen, um ihn nicht zu sehr in Mitleidenschaft zu ziehen.
Laut Felt ist da folgender Steuersatz verbaut: FSA 57E/62 Semi integriert.
Leider find ich im Netz nichts darüber welchen Gabelkonus unten (1,5") ich brauche. Oder setzt da FSA Standartkonen ein?


----------



## FlowinFlo (5. Dezember 2015)

Hi,
du kannst den Konus doch vorsichtig abhebeln, ihn sauber schlitzen und dann ohne Kraftaufwand immer zur jeweiligen Gabel mitnehmen.


----------



## mikeonbike (5. Dezember 2015)

so habe ich das auch gemacht...


----------



## audis2limo (9. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe ein Garmin Oregon 600 mit dem Standarthalter von Garmin am DD30 dran. Gibt es da irgendwas besseres, mit Befestigung Zentral am Vorbau? Wer hat da Erfahrungen?


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (10. Dezember 2015)

Welche Reifenbreite bekommt man noch ohne Probleme ins DD auf einer 80er Felge?


----------



## piazza (10. Dezember 2015)

Hab fürn Winter Surly Lou und Bud aufgezogen und keinerlei Probleme damit 

Edit: Um auf Deine tatsächliche Frage zu antworten. 4.8" (bei Surly)


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (10. Dezember 2015)

Magst du mir da mal ein Foto machen? Mich interessiert wie viel Platz da noch zum Rahmen bleibt.


----------



## piazza (11. Dezember 2015)

Hier ein paar Bilder von:
Kettenstreben HR
Sitzstreben HR
Ketten"freiheit" kleinstes Blatt und größtes Ritzel HR
Freiheit nach "oben" VR
Freiheit zur Bremsleitung VR

Hoffe man kanns erkennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (11. Dezember 2015)

Danke sehr

Ui leck, das geht recht eng zu. Für Schnee geht das bestimmt, aber im Matsch uiuiui


----------



## mikeonbike (11. Dezember 2015)

jupp, das ist to much für meine 90 felge - das hat der 4.8 jj noch gut gepasst, viel mehr hätte der jetzt aber auch nicht haben dürfen...


----------



## piazza (11. Dezember 2015)

Kanns nicht schwören, aber der Druck ist relativ hoch (denke so 0.7-1.2 bar), da mom. Asphaltteile überwiegen.

Eng ist, denk ich, wenn man beim normalen HT und Schwalbe F.Albert die Seitenstollen mit einem "Seiten"schneider (war das so gedacht?  ) abzwickt, so das es gerade nicht "scherrt", und man beim Kurvenfahren ein leichtes "Surren" wahrnimmt"  Aber da ist ja noch jede Menge Platz (auf der 80er).

Wie gesagt bisher keine Probleme. Zu Schnee kann ich nix sagen, da noch nicht vorhanden...


----------



## winklem (14. Dezember 2015)

piazza schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Bilder von:
> Kettenstreben HR links


Das sieht aber eng aus...


----------



## Udu (18. Dezember 2015)

Udu schrieb:


> Servus,
> Ich möchte jetzt im Winter wieder von Bluto auf Starr wechseln, möchte aber den Gabelkonus  auf der Bluto lassen, um ihn nicht zu sehr in Mitleidenschaft zu ziehen.
> Laut Felt ist da folgender Steuersatz verbaut: FSA 57E/62 Semi integriert.
> Leider find ich im Netz nichts darüber welchen Gabelkonus unten (1,5") ich brauche. Oder setzt da FSA Standartkonen ein?



Hab den Konus gefunden. Falls den jemand sucht.....bei Amazon
*GABELKONUS FSA H6088 ORBIT 1.5ZS*

*http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...ue&ref_=ox_sc_act_title_1&smid=A3T6QM5SROUGOC*


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (20. Dezember 2015)

@Bioantrieb

Hier das gewünschte Foto


----------



## Bioantrieb (20. Dezember 2015)

DANKE, passt ja ganz gut, muss ich doch gleich mal auf die Jagd gehen...

Hast du zufällig die Kurbel getauscht, ich bekomme meine nämlich nicht so einfach runter, obwohl ein Kollege meinte die Race Face hätte einen integrierten Abzieher, wäre da sehr empfänglich für einen Tipp, bin wahrscheinlich einfach zu zögerlich, will ja nichts kaputt machen.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (20. Dezember 2015)

Tut mir leid, Kurbel hatte ich noch nicht draußen bzw in der Hand kann also nix zu sagen.

Edit:
Aber ich schließe mich mit einer weiteren Frage an. Kann ich die Kurbel etwas weiter raus bekommen? Die Kettenlinie passt nicht wirklich zum 2x10 Setup


----------



## skaster (21. Dezember 2015)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> DANKE, passt ja ganz gut, muss ich doch gleich mal auf die Jagd gehen...
> 
> Hast du zufällig die Kurbel getauscht, ich bekomme meine nämlich nicht so einfach runter, obwohl ein Kollege meinte die Race Face hätte einen integrierten Abzieher, wäre da sehr empfänglich für einen Tipp, bin wahrscheinlich einfach zu zögerlich, will ja nichts kaputt machen.


Die Race Face Anleitung sagt dazu:

AUSBAU:


*Hinweise: Einige Race face Aluminium - ExI kurbeln sind mit einer Abdeckkappe mit integriertem kurbelabzieher ausgestattet.

a) Verwenden Sie einen 8 mm-Inbusschlüssel. Drehen Sie die rechte Kurbelschraube gegen den Uhrzeigersinn, um die rechte Kurbel zu

demontieren. (Dazu muss die ab Werk eingebaute Abdeckkappe mit 10 mm Inbus montiert sein.)

Demontage bei kurbeln ohne integriertem Abzieher

b) Verwenden Sie einen normalen Kurbelabzieher, der mit ISIS kompatibel ist (Park Tool CWP-6), um die rechte Kurbel von der

Innenlagerachse zu demontieren. (Die ab Werk eingebaute Abdeckkappe mit 10 mm Inbus muss demontiert sein.)

c) Schieben Sie die Innenlagerachse und linke Kurbel durch die Lagerschalen, um sie auszubauen. Klopfen Sie leicht mit einem

Kunststoffhammer auf die Innenlagerachse, falls dies nötig ist, um die Achse durch die Kunststoff-Lagerschalen zu treiben.

d) Schrauben Sie die Lagerschalen aus dem Rahmen heraus. Verwenden Sie dazu ein Werkzeug für verzahnte außenliegende

Lagerschalen (Park Tool bb T-9). (Rechte Lagerschale: Lösen im Uhrzeigersinn / Linke Lagerschale: Lösen gegen den Uhrzeigersinn.)​
​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (21. Dezember 2015)

So da der 3x9 Umwerfer nur sehr ungenügend mit dem 2x10 XT Setup arbeitet fliegt jetzt auch der raus.

Nur eine frage hab ich schnell, da ich es nicht aus dem Kopf weiß und auch nicht ans Bike kann. Der Umwerfer ist direct mount oder?


----------



## Bioantrieb (22. Dezember 2015)

Mein SLX trug laut Papieren die Bezeichnung High Direct Mount.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (27. Dezember 2015)

So mein geliebtes DD70 zwei Tage lang in den Bikepark / Geisskopf geschleppt und es mal richtig krachen lassen. Speziell im Flow Trail kann man einen enormen Speed gehen. Da sah selbst das ein oder andere Fully alt aus. 
Ich wurde zumindest von keinem überholt bzw musste nicht ran fahren.  

Allerdings wurde mir ein paar mal Platz gemacht. Die konnten die Geräuschkulisse hinter sich wohl nicht einordnen  

Fazit: Das Felt hat gerockt und mir ein fettes Grinsen ins Gesicht gezaubert.  Bis auf einen Plattfuß auch keine Ausfälle


----------



## Udu (13. Januar 2016)

Hummelsberg, schwäbische Alb 1004 Meter hoch.


----------



## Udu (17. Januar 2016)

Servus,
Hat einer der DD-Fahrer sein Bike mit einer Carbongabel ausgestattet?
Ich hab für den Winter meines wieder von Bluto auf Starr gewechselt und finde starr wieder richtig klasse. Mich würde als Option jetzt Carbon reizen.

Welche Bereifung verwendet ihr im Winter/Schnee?


----------



## BigJohn (17. Januar 2016)

Vielleicht findest du ne gebrauchte fatboy Gabel hier im Forum. Die passt von den Maßen exakt. Die dd Gabel wirst du bei Bedarf auch gut los, die ist wegen den Ösen gesucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udu (17. Januar 2016)

Hat die nicht 135mm?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (17. Januar 2016)

Ja,hat sie!


----------



## hw_doc (17. Januar 2016)

Udu schrieb:


> Servus,
> Hat einer der DD-Fahrer sein Bike mit einer Carbongabel ausgestattet?
> Ich hab für den Winter meines wieder von Bluto auf Starr gewechselt und finde starr wieder richtig klasse. Mich würde als Option jetzt Carbon reizen. ...





BigJohn schrieb:


> Vielleicht findest du ne gebrauchte fatboy Gabel hier im Forum. Die passt von den Maßen exakt. Die dd Gabel wirst du bei Bedarf auch gut los, die ist wegen den Ösen gesucht.



Das DD braucht 150er Maß!

Erwarte keine Wunder, nur etwa 700 g weniger...
Im Bikemarkt geisterte neulich eine (Rude) Dude-Gabel herum, AFAIR allerdings mir sehr kurzem Schaft.


----------



## BigJohn (17. Januar 2016)

Die Nabe hab ich glatt vergessen, Asche über mein Haupt. Die Rude ist allerdings zu lang.


----------



## hw_doc (17. Januar 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die Nabe hab ich glatt vergessen, Asche über mein Haupt. Die Rude ist allerdings zu lang.



Wenn sie rund um 485 mm hat, sollte sie gut passen - die Diskussion um Einbaulängen der 100er Bluto am DD-Rahmen (siehe DD10) gab es hier ja schon oft. Hatte ja mal ein DD30 und auch ein DD70 und meine sagen zu können, dass das gut passen sollte.


----------



## BigJohn (17. Januar 2016)

Die Originalgabel ist halt nur 468mm lang.


----------



## FlowinFlo (18. Januar 2016)

Udu schrieb:


> Mich würde als Option jetzt Carbon reizen.


Von den Maßen her würde die Sarma Hoboy dazu passen (470mm, 15x150mm TA).


----------



## Udu (18. Januar 2016)

Die sieht interessant aus. Danke


----------



## hw_doc (18. Januar 2016)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Von den Maßen her würde die Sarma Hoboy dazu passen (470mm, 15x150mm TA).





Udu schrieb:


> Die sieht interessant aus. Danke



Da steht leider nichts vom Nabenmaß - hatte da vor zwei, drei Monaten angefragt und damals gab es nur 135er - auch mit Steckachsel!


----------



## FlowinFlo (18. Januar 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Da steht leider nichts vom Nabenmaß - hatte da vor zwei, drei Monaten angefragt und damals gab es nur 135er - auch mit Steckachsel!


Danke für den Hinweis! Stimmt, da steht gar nicht die Breite, sodass bei denen wohl automatisch alles 135mm ist, egal mit welchem Achsenstandard.
Dann könnte man versuchen an eine Framed Alaskan mit 475mm zu kommen (etwa bei Amazon.com). Die Gabeln in China haben alle 48(3/5)mm. Letzten Sommer sah es da noch etwas vielfältiger aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udu (18. Januar 2016)

Ich seh schon, das wird kompliziert. Am besten ein komplettes Vorderrad in 135 besorgen, das erleichtert wohl das Vorhaben gewaltig.


----------



## BigJohn (18. Januar 2016)

Die hier geht in die richtige Richtung:
http://de.aliexpress.com/item/full-...chweb1451318400_6151,searchweb1451318411_6452


----------



## hw_doc (18. Januar 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die hier geht in die richtige Richtung:
> http://de.aliexpress.com/item/full-...chweb1451318400_6151,searchweb1451318411_6452





Udu schrieb:


> Ich seh schon, das wird kompliziert. Am besten ein komplettes Vorderrad in 135 besorgen, das erleichtert wohl das Vorhaben gewaltig.



Mhh...
Ich hatte seinerzeit überlegt, ob ich meine Kauleiste einer über so eine Markplattform doch sehr anonymen Firma, die nicht mal ihren Namen dafür hergibt, opfern würde und habe die Frage trotz zahlreicher Versuchungen mit "nein" beantwortet.

Ich würd mir die 200 - 500 Euro sparen und bspw. einen schicken Felgen- oder gar LR-Satz für den Sommer, ein paar "Biester" oder sowas fürs Bike besorgen, da hat man mehr von, als von 700 g Gewichtsersparnis im Winter. Die kleben nämlich schnell in Eisform am Bike und da geht auch keiner sofort bei und klopft es ab...
Soll heißen: IMO bekämpft man im Winter besser echte Probleme rund ums Biken.


----------



## BigJohn (18. Januar 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Mhh...
> Ich hatte seinerzeit überlegt, ob ich meine Kauleiste einer über so eine Markplattform doch sehr anonymen Firma, die nicht mal ihren Namen dafür hergibt, opfern würde und habe die Frage trotz zahlreicher Versuchungen mit "nein" beantwortet.


Da verstehst du glaube ich das industrielle System in China etwas falsch. Oder glaubst du ernsthaft die Sache wird besser, wenn sich der Händler einen Namen ausdenkt und den dann flächendeckend auf seine Felgen druckt?


----------



## hw_doc (18. Januar 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Da verstehst du glaube ich das industrielle System in China etwas falsch. Oder glaubst du ernsthaft die Sache wird besser, wenn sich der Händler einen Namen ausdenkt und den dann flächendeckend auf seine Felgen druckt?



Indirekt: Ja, da das Kind so einen Namen hat und man darüber eindeutig kommunizieren kann. Fiktives Beispiel:
- Von den Sarma Hoboy ist mir neulich eine gebrochen.
vs.
- Von den ungelabelten Gabeln des Verkäufers, der sich bei Aliexpress "Xiamen Iplay Sporting Goods Co., Ltd." nennt,  und die sich optisch nicht von den anderen mit denselben Daten unterscheiden, ist mir neulich eine gebrochen.
Eine europäische Endkontrolle, möglichst auch ein deutscher Vertrieb wäre natürlich besser, das will aber auch bezahlt werden.
Ich unterstelle bspw. Hrn. Kubis, dass er das alles sicherstellt, sieht dann so aus:
http://www.best-bike-parts.de/Gabel...ke-Gabel-Carbon-150mm-15mm-UD-matt--7868.html


----------



## BigJohn (18. Januar 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Indirekt: Ja, da das Kind so einen Namen hat und man darüber eindeutig kommunizieren kann. Fiktives Beispiel:
> - Von den Sarma Hoboy ist mir neulich eine gebrochen.
> vs.
> - Von den ungelabelten Gabeln des Verkäufers, der sich bei Aliexpress "Xiamen Iplay Sporting Goods Co., Ltd." nennt,  und die sich optisch nicht von den anderen mit denselben Daten unterscheiden, ist mir neulich eine gebrochen.
> ...


Die Kubis Sachen sind einfache gelabelte Standardware. Die Gabel wirst so auch auf Aliexpress finden. Ich meinte eher "Marken" wie Nextie. Da gibts auch keine Endkontrolle, was die Nutzererfahrungen gezeigt haben.


----------



## Udu (19. Januar 2016)

Jungs, ihr habt mich überzeugt. Ich vergrabe die Idee wieder. Bei mir steht Sicherheit recht weit oben, und das Chinazeugs erscheint für mich inzwischen nicht mehr so vertrauenswürdig.
Trotzdem Danke für den Input


----------



## Scottie0815 (20. Januar 2016)

Fat-Biker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 429568[/QUOTE
> 
> welcher gepäckträger ist das? bin auf der suche nach einem. irgendwie kann ich mit dem bike- packing- trim nix anfangen.


----------



## Scottie0815 (20. Januar 2016)

War heute im Auftrag der artgerechten Haltung im mittleren Schwarzwald unterwegs. Dezente 27km mit ca.800hm auf gemischtem Untergrund. Teils lose, teils angeeist, ab und zu mal frei, meistens Fahrspuren vorhanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinerblaumann (23. Januar 2016)

Kann mir jemand sagen, was für eine Q-Factor das Felt DD30 hat?


----------



## Scottie0815 (23. Januar 2016)

Hab mal grob nachgemessen. Sollte ca.205mm sein, plusminus 2mm.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (23. Januar 2016)

Scottie0815 schrieb:


> Hab mal grob nachgemessen. Sollte ca.205mm sein, plusminus 2mm.


Vermutlich bei einer 2fach Kurbel?


----------



## Scottie0815 (23. Januar 2016)

kleinerblaumann schrieb:


> Vermutlich bei einer 2fach Kurbel?



Richtig.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (23. Januar 2016)

Scottie0815 schrieb:


> Richtig.


Besten Dank fürs Messen!!


----------



## Udu (23. Januar 2016)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Hab gestern angefragt!
> Ich habe soeben die Mail vom Deutschland-Importeur erhalten dass das DD30 und DD70 für 180 vorne wie hinten freigegeben ist!



Ich bin jetzt der Sache auch nochmal nachgegangen, und hab von Sport Import folgende Antwort erhalten:

Hallo Michael,
vielen Dank für deine Anfrage.

Der Felt DD30 Rahmen hat eine Freigabe für max. 160mm Bremsscheibe.

-- 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Sport Import Service Abteilung

Warum machen die unterschiedliche Angaben?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioantrieb (23. Januar 2016)

Mal ganz blöd gefragt, was kann denn mit 180er Scheiben passieren, wenn der Rahmen dafür nicht freigegeben ist, fahre damit nämlich schon länger rum?


----------



## BigJohn (23. Januar 2016)

Das Drehmoment, dass auf die Bremsaufnahme wirkt, ist etwas größer und sie könnte theoretisch abreißen.


----------



## Bioantrieb (23. Januar 2016)

Danke für die Erklärung, klingt ja nicht so prickelnd, hat hier schon einer Erfahrung in diese Richtung gemacht?
Es fahren doch bestimmt viele die 180er, oder?


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (23. Januar 2016)

Ich fahr seit kauf die 180er, hab ja vorher auch gefragt per Mail. Händler wie auch Importeur. Ich war damit ja auch nicht allein. 

Hinten würde ich mir da keine sorgen machen das die Aufnahme abreißt.


----------



## BigJohn (23. Januar 2016)

Ich habe ehrlich gesagt noch nie von diesem Fall gehört. Und es gibt nicht nur bei den Fatbikern viele, die "zu große" Scheiben fahren.


----------



## Udu (23. Januar 2016)

Bei mir ging's ja darum, dass ich die 180 er Scheibe montiert hätte, liegt schon in der Garage, aber aufgrund einer etwas schräg gebohrten Bremsaufnahme funktioniert das nicht. Der Schraubenkopf würde an der Scheibe streifen. Also selbst wenn ich die Vorgabe ignorieren würde, ginge es nicht. 
Komisch nur, dass zB. Fatbike24.de hier schreibt, sie hätten nach Rücksprache mit dem Vertrieb die Aussage erhalten, Freigabe bis 180mm.
Das ärgert mich jetzt echt.
Dann wird halt auf die 160er XT umgebaut.........


----------



## zoomer (23. Januar 2016)

Ich denke das hat hauptsächlich damit zu tun dass der Scheibenrand ggf. weniger Abstand
als erlaubt zu den Streben hat und dass Sicherheitsprüfungen einfach in einer bestimmten
Konfiguration durchgeführt wurden. Solche Sachen eben.

Aus ganzheitlicher Sicht werden die Kräfte durch grössere Scheiben ja nicht mehr,
im Detail kann dadurch aber schon mal an einer Bremsaufnahme ein Drehmoment entstehen
und Zugkräfte auftreten wo vorher vielleicht nur Druck vorgesehen war.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (24. Januar 2016)

Hat einer der DD70 Fahrer seinen Sattel zu veräußern? Wenn nicht wäre ich über eine Bezugsquelle auch glücklich.

Alternativen mit gleicher Bauform/Maße sind auch gern gesehen.

Gruß und Danke


----------



## Bioantrieb (24. Januar 2016)

Hab meinen noch, nagelneu, gleich nach dem Kauf abmontiert, mein Hinterteil ist zu unförmig


----------



## Udu (24. Januar 2016)

Ich hab meinen vom DD30 noch. Fast ungebraucht. Der ist für meinen Allerwertesten zu schmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (24. Januar 2016)

Bin mir mit Bioantrieb schon einig geworden, danke trotzdem!


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (27. Januar 2016)

Da ich heute Morgen leider vergessen habe zu Prüfe hier nun als Frage an die DD70 Fahrer.
Ist beim Umbau auf 4.8er noch genügend Platz zwischen Kette und Reifen? Beim DD30 geht sichs aus.
Ich denke beim DD70 wird es sich auch ausgehen, aber sicher ist sicher


----------



## BigJohn (27. Januar 2016)

Es ist der selbe Rahmen


----------



## piazza (27. Januar 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Es ist der selbe Rahmen


...aber eine 3fach Kurbel


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (27. Januar 2016)

Alternativ würde mir auch das Maß/Freiheit zum Reifen im kleinsten Gang des DD 70 reichen.


----------



## winklem (27. Januar 2016)

Die 4,8er Frage am DD30 wurde hier beantwortet: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/felt-double-double.722124/page-56#post-13438075
Würde sagen 13mm:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/img_20151211_124706-jpg.443638/


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (27. Januar 2016)

Ich weis, aber das DD70 hat eine 3x Kurbel das DD30 eine 2x Kurbel ergo muss der Abstand anders sein.
Ich wollte heute Morgen noch messen aber habs vergessen jetzt bin ich aber 2 Tage nicht daheim und wollte heute die
Reifen bestellen.


----------



## BigJohn (27. Januar 2016)

Der Unterschied von der 2-fach- zur 3-fach-Kurbel ist definitiv kleiner als 13mm


----------



## Turbo1 (27. Januar 2016)

Hab ca. 10mm beim 4,6 GC gemessen. Siehe Foto! Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (27. Januar 2016)

Herzlichen Dank! Damit sind die 4.8er bestellt! *freu*


----------



## Scottie0815 (29. Januar 2016)

Mahlzeit,

ich würde an mein DDE30 gern hinten einen Gepäckträger montieren. Kann mir jemand einen empfehlen? Will nicht grob rumbasteln und er muß ca.20kg aushalten können.

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## Lenne-Blade (29. Januar 2016)

Scottie0815 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> ich würde an mein DDE30 gern hinten einen Gepäckträger montieren. Kann mir jemand einen empfehlen? Will nicht grob rumbasteln und er muß ca.20kg aushalten können.
> 
> Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus.



Moin,
die Variante vom @Fat-Biker gefällt mir gut.
Nachzulesen auf Seite 26 
Grüße
Lenne


----------



## Scottie0815 (29. Januar 2016)

Danke für den Hinweis. Werds mir anschauen.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (29. Januar 2016)

So vorne schon mal den 4.8er drauf gezogen :O
Morgen gibt's dann bessere Fotos + komplett auf 4.8.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (30. Januar 2016)

Folgend ein paar Fotos mit dem JJ 4.8 SK auf dem DD70. Es ist damit nah am für mich perfektem Rad.
Breite auf 80mm Felge: 114mm (98mm @ 4.0)
13mm Platz zur Kette im kleinsten Gang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udu (31. Januar 2016)

Sieht mächtig aus!!!
Hast du tubeless montiert?


----------



## hw_doc (31. Januar 2016)

Udu schrieb:


> Sieht mächtig aus!!!
> Hast du tubeless montiert?



Auf den Originalfelgen: 99%ig nicht...


----------



## Bioantrieb (31. Januar 2016)

Die Ventile sehen auch mehr nach Schlauch aus...


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (31. Januar 2016)

Fahre noch auf Schlauch so lange ich die Originalfelgen habe. Und die die ich für TL haben will sind nirgends zu bekommen.


----------



## JPS-Team (31. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich möchte mir blaues Felgenband von Surly bestellen.
Welche Größe benötige ich 64 mm oder 66mm?
Oder gehen meide Größen ?
Standardfelge DD30

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Turbo1 (31. Januar 2016)

64mm !!!


----------



## Knarfifrank (6. Februar 2016)

Servus zusammen,
Ich stehe kurz davor mir ein DD30 zu kaufen. Würde aber gern eine andere laufradgröße fahren als die vom Werk mit 4". Die 4.8" sind mir aber zu eng, hat zu wenig Spielraum. Welche Größe habt ihr denn so montiert und seid ihr zufrieden?


----------



## Turbo1 (6. Februar 2016)

Ich hab im Moment die Ground Control 4,6" aufgezogen. Genug Platz ist vorhanden. Werde aber auch auf die 4,8 " von Schwalbe updaten.


----------



## Knarfifrank (6. Februar 2016)

Ich hab Bilder gesehen wo das sehr eng zugeht, fast bis zum schleifen. Ist dir das nicht zu eng mit den 4.8"? Wenn die gut zum fahren sind dann würd ich die natürlich auch vorziehen, aber dazu bräucht ich zuerst Erfahrungsberichte.


----------



## Turbo1 (6. Februar 2016)

Schau Dir weiter oben die Bilder von Schafmuhkuh an. Dort sind die 4,8" verbaut und da schleift bei weitem nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (6. Februar 2016)

Turbo1 schrieb:


> Ich hab im Moment die Ground Control 4,6" aufgezogen. Genug Platz ist vorhanden. Werde aber auch auf die 4,8 " von Schwalbe updaten.



auf den 80ziger felgen sowieso... der schwalbe hat auch noch problemlos auf meiner 90ziger felge hinten gepasst... sind hier auch irgendwo als foto...


----------



## Knarfifrank (11. Februar 2016)

heute krieg ich mein DD 30 mit den 4.8er Schwalbe. bin gespannt wie es ausschaut und wie es sich fahren läßt.


----------



## piazza (11. Februar 2016)

Hier noch ein paar nachgereichte Bilder von einer Tour Ende letzten Jahres für die Zweifler an der Reifenfreiheit bei den 4.8er Surlys:



jede Menge Platz auch mit Dreck



alles, was maximal hängen geblieben sind, waren Tannennadeln, und für ca 1-2 Sekunden hat man schon auch mal das "Surren" eines getrockneten Buchenblattes gehört 



auch kettenseitig alles im Grünen!



und ab einer gewissen Marke wird das Rad auch nicht mehr schmutziger, weil der Kegel auf dem Umwerfer dann doch die kritische "Haft-/Rutsch-Steigung" erreicht hat 

So, und jetzt bin ich mal auf die Erfahrungen mit dem 4.8er JJ gespannt, brauch ja bald wieder vernünftige Sommerreifen!


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (11. Februar 2016)

Ui so im Vergleich zum JJ 4.8 ist der Surly ne Ecke höher aber dafür minimal schmaler.


----------



## piazza (11. Februar 2016)

So kommts mir auch vor, wobei ich nur den JJ in 4.0 als Vergleich hab. Hatte den Eindruck, dass der JJ "eckiger" und breiter baut, die Surlys eher ballonförmig.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (11. Februar 2016)

Als 4.0er kommt er wirklich sehr "eckig" auf der 80er Felge. Als 4.8er allerdings trifft es mit dem Ballon zu.

Wie breit sind die Surlys an der Karkasse?


----------



## piazza (11. Februar 2016)

Habs hier eingetragen:
http://www.reifenbreiten-datenbank.de/reifen-Surly-Lou-26x4.80.html
und
http://www.reifenbreiten-datenbank.de/reifen-Surly-Bud-26x4.80.html


----------



## Knarfifrank (11. Februar 2016)

so, erste kleine Testrunde über Teer und trockenen Waldboden. Die JJ 4.8 laufen auf den ersten Eindruck super. Rad wiegt mit Pedale 15,1 kg.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (21. Februar 2016)

So inzwischen steht mein DD 70 so da wie ich mir das vorstelle 

Rahmen, Gabel, Kurbel und Sattel/Sattelstütze durften bleiben. Wobei die Stütze und Kurbel wohl nicht ewig bleiben. Aber Dinge die allein der Optik dienen werden nur bei Schaden ersetzt.

Wenn ich mal an einen DD70/DD30 Rahmen einzeln komme Stecke ich mir ein zweites zusammen  









Heute die erste große Runde mit dem LRS gefahren. Der Unterschied ist Wahnsinn. Rollverhalten, Beschleunigung und Agilität sind um Welten besser. Tubeless setzt dem ganzen noch die Krone auf.

Gewicht liegt jetzt gerechnet bei 13,5kg, gewogen hab ich es aber noch nicht.


hw_doc schrieb:


> Auf den Originalfelgen: 99%ig nicht...


Dem würde ich inzwischen fast wiedersprechen. Aber Versuch macht Kluch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (28. Februar 2016)

So heute kleine Wartung vom Steuersatz.
Gestern gesehen dass etwas braune Suppe raus sifft. 

Am Fett kann's nicht gelegen haben.....war keins drin -.-

Alles penibel gesäubert und eine ordentliche Packung fett rein. Letztendlich wird es auf einen Austausch hinaus laufen.


----------



## mikeonbike (5. März 2016)

ich habe heute mal den winter- gegen den sommerlaufradsatz getauscht... das gewicht finde ich überraschend











dabei sind noch nicht mal wirklich leichte teile verbaut...


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (5. März 2016)

Dafür dass ne Bluto dran hängt nicht schlecht! Die Kendas tragen da aber wohl einen erheblichen Teil bei.


----------



## mikeonbike (6. März 2016)

mit dem winterlaufradsatz lag das gewicht bei 14,6 kg...






die kenda's machen lockere 700 gr aus...


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (7. März 2016)

Habt ihr schon Probleme mit dem Tretlager gehabt?
Meins knackt unter Belastung leicht und immer bei der gleichen Pedal/Kurbelstellung in der linken Kurbel  

Wäre ja leider nicht das erste mal das mich ein Lager am Felt enttäuscht.
Werde sicherheitshalber nochmal die Lager der Reverse Black One prüfen aber
viel Hoffnung mach ich mir nicht. 

Fällt das nach der geringen Laufleistung eigentlich noch in die Garantie/Gewährleistung?


----------



## zaskar62 (7. März 2016)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon Probleme mit dem Tretlager gehabt?
> Meins knackt unter Belastung leicht und immer bei der gleichen Pedal/Kurbelstellung in der linken Kurbel
> 
> Wäre ja leider nicht das erste mal das mich ein Lager am Felt enttäuscht.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar62 (7. März 2016)

Tretlager auf der linken Seite hat bei mir  auch geknackt. Wurde problemlos ausgetauscht. Ebenso der Steuersatz. War nach 200 Kilometern völlig eingelaufen und verrostet.
Probleme macht auch der Schmutz im Sattelrohr. Hat bei mir auch schon zu Kackgeräuschen geführt. Und das häufiger als bei meinen anderen Rädern.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (7. März 2016)

zaskar62 schrieb:


> .....
> *Hat bei mir auch schon zu Kackgeräuschen geführt.* Und das häufiger als bei meinen anderen Rädern.



*DAS* Darf natürlich nicht passieren


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (7. März 2016)

Bin kurz die 50km zum Händler rüber. Lager werden getauscht auf Garantie. Tretlager ist i.O. da waren es zwei lockere Kettenblattschrauben die ich vorher noch gefunden habe 

In ner Stunde hab ich mein geliebtes DD wieder *hüpf*


----------



## mikeonbike (13. März 2016)




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (13. März 2016)

Das Blau des DD30 macht mich total an!

An meinem DD70 wird es in naher Zukunft auch noch einen Farbwechsel geben. Das Anthrazit ist auf Dauer doch zu unauffällig  

Hab da schon ein Bild im Kopf


----------



## hw_doc (14. März 2016)

mikeonbike schrieb:


>



Das nenn ich mal Sommerreifen! Aber ist doch noch gar nicht Ostern!


----------



## Udu (26. März 2016)

Wie läuft denn der Kenda?
Ich brauch Ersatz für meine JJ's


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (28. März 2016)

So dass nächste Lager hat sich verabschiedet. 
Diesmal das Tretlager 
Darf ich schon wieder zum Händler


----------



## Bioantrieb (28. März 2016)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> So dass nächste Lager hat sich verabschiedet.
> Diesmal das Tretlager
> Darf ich schon wieder zum Händler



So ein Sch..., ich glaube da ordere ich lieber gleich ein Ersatzlager, fahre jetzt 2 Wochen nach Südtirol und da sollte das DD eigentlich mit um mal richtige Berge zu sehen... 

Hat noch einer derartige Probleme mit den Originallagern?


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (28. März 2016)

Hat jemand einen Tipp für ein haltbares Lager?

 Ich wollte gerne ein Hope, scheint aber nicht zu klappen mit der 30mm Race Face Welle.

Edit: hab gerade gesehen das es von der Hope auch eine 30mm Version gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (28. März 2016)

Passt!


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (29. März 2016)

So das Dicke 70er steht beim Händler. Lager wird getauscht gegen ein Hope   ich zahle dann nur die Differenz zum Race Face Lager.


----------



## mikeonbike (30. März 2016)




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (31. März 2016)

Hast du die Kende Tubeless?


----------



## mikeonbike (31. März 2016)

nein, aktuell nicht... ich werde noch einmal einen versuch mit anderem klebeband unternehmen, wenn das neue hinterrad da ist...


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (5. April 2016)

So Zwischenstand, neues Lager ist drin. Es wurde leider nicht wie vereinbart ein Hope eingebaut sondern wieder ein Race Face.

Trotzdem vor lauter Freude am Samstag ne große Runde gedreht.
Nach 11km wieder starke Geräuschentwicklung. Diesmal aus dem Hinterbau. 

Bin am verzweifeln, das Dicke steht jetzt wieder beim Händler zur Geräuschsuche. Der ist genauso ratlos wie ich.


----------



## EintrachtLoewe (28. April 2016)

Kann mir jemand von euch sagen welches Lenkkopfwinkel das DD30 hat? Würdet ihr als Fachleute (da überwiegend Besitzer) das DD 30 eher in die sportlich kompakte Schublade packen oder eher in die gemächliche Tourengeometrie-Ecke?


----------



## BigJohn (28. April 2016)

So solltest es auch du nicht übersehen können


----------



## piazza (28. April 2016)

Würde es auf jeden Fall in die sportliche Ecke stellen, aber das hängt natürlich auch noch von anderen Faktoren wie Sattelstützenauszug, Vorbau, Übersetzung ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (1. Mai 2016)

EintrachtLoewe schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand von euch sagen welches Lenkkopfwinkel das DD30 hat? Würdet ihr als Fachleute (da überwiegend Besitzer) das DD 30 eher in die sportlich kompakte Schublade packen oder eher in die gemächliche Tourengeometrie-Ecke?



Für meine Begriffe eher gemütlich - gesprochen für M bei 1,85 m/86. Also eher ne Nummer kleiner kaufen, wenn es sportlich werden soll...


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (4. Mai 2016)

So, nach dem Crash im Bikepark gabs ein Upgrade für die Bereifung. 
Und weils ein Schnäppchen war gabs auch noch ne Race Face SL Stütze.


----------



## Bioantrieb (11. Mai 2016)

Hallo, 
hat einer der DD Driver ne Alternative für die Steckachsen die ab Werk verbaut sind, am liebsten hätte ich welche ohne Schnellspanner.

Meinen Dank vorab.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (11. Mai 2016)

Ich glaube bei Syntace gibt's was passendes.
Sind deine Steckachsen kaputt?


----------



## Bioantrieb (11. Mai 2016)

Ne, funktionieren tadellos, ich hätte aber gerne etwas dezentere Modelle, möglichst ohne Hebel, Inbusaufnahme reicht mir.

Ich schau mal bei Syntace, Danke.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (11. Mai 2016)

Wenn du deine Steckachsen los werden willst (inklusive Müslipackung ) sag Bescheid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioantrieb (11. Mai 2016)

Mach ich gerne, scheint aber nicht so einfach zu werden, vorne gibt es zwar ne RockShox Maxle light aber für hinten ist nichts zu finden, unglaublich, stellen 190/197er Naben her (DT-Swiss) aber keine Achsen dazu.

Ich werde mal ein paar Mail-Anfragen bei den üblichen Shops stellen.

Hast Du deine ramponiert?


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (11. Mai 2016)

Jup, das DD muss ganz schön was erleiden


----------



## Bioantrieb (11. Mai 2016)

Gut so, wo gehobelt wird... 

Hauptsache die Knochen bleiben heil, alles andere tut auch weh, aber dafuer hat man ja auch ne Menge Spass gehabt.


----------



## bikerchris87 (29. Mai 2016)

Bis zu welcher Scheibengröße ist das DD freigegeben? Hab nun auf SRAM Guide R umgerüstet, die alten Scheiben fliegen aber auch noch raus.


----------



## Udu (30. Mai 2016)

Laut Felt hinten bis 160mm, vorne bin ich mir nicht sicher.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (30. Mai 2016)

Udu schrieb:


> Laut Felt hinten bis 160mm, vorne bin ich mir nicht sicher.


Das stimmt so nicht!
Es wurden von Felt leider mehrere Aussagen dazu getroffen. Einmal 180/180 und zum zweiten 180/160.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (30. Mai 2016)

Ich verkünde hiermit das Ableben des 2. Steuersatzlagers 

Ich glaub ich muss mir doch langsam ne windige Bluto ins Rad hängen bei dem Fahrstil 

Kann mir bitte jemand die Bezeichnung fürs untere Lager nennen? Das letzte wurde durch den Händler auf Kulanz getauscht daher hab ich keine Info was für ein Lager unten rein kommt.

EDIT:

Wäre der hier der richtige?
https://www.bike-components.de/de/FSA/Kugellager-MR127-p44506/

EDIT 2:

Falls jemand das gleiche suchen sollte. Das hier ist das passende FSA Lager.
https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=157791;menu=1000,2,112


----------



## Turboturtle24 (1. Juni 2016)

Hey Schlafmuhkuh,

welches Tretlager hast du jetzt drin, wieder das originale? Meins macht jetzt auch Geräusche 

Sonst bin ich aber sehr zufrieden mit meinem DD30..

 

Irgendwann soll nochmal die Bluto einziehen und die Bremse verbessert werden, gibt es dazu Tipps/Vorschläge?

Liebe Grüße 
Niclas


----------



## Udu (1. Juni 2016)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht!
> Es wurden von Felt leider mehrere Aussagen dazu getroffen. Einmal 180/180 und zum zweiten 180/160.



Das war die originale Antwort auf meine Anfrage bei Sport Import

Hallo Michael,
vielen Dank für deine Anfrage.

Der Felt DD30 Rahmen hat eine Freigabe für max. 160mm Bremsscheibe.

-- 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Sport Import Service Abteilung


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (2. Juni 2016)

Turboturtle24 schrieb:


> Hey Schlafmuhkuh,
> 
> welches Tretlager hast du jetzt drin, wieder das originale? Meins macht jetzt auch Geräusche
> 
> ...


@Turboturtle24
Da ist ein "L" zu viel in meinen Namen 
Ich habe nach wie vor das Race Face Lager drin. Wollte eigentlich ein Hope aber der Händler hat's vergessen.

Mein Tretlager war einmal hinüber. Beim 2. mal kamen die Geräusche aus dem Hinterbau. Penible Reinigung und ne Portion Fett an der Verschraubung des Ausfallendes beseitigen das Problem.

Aktuell ist bei mir das 2. Steuersatzlager zerbröselt, und da kann man wörtlich nehmen. Beim 1. Mal war das Lager trocken verbaut worden und hielt daher auch nicht lang.


Udu schrieb:


> Das war die originale Antwort auf meine Anfrage bei Sport Import
> 
> Hallo Michael,
> vielen Dank für deine Anfrage.
> ...


Siehst du, und meine Email von Sport Import besagt 180/180. Hatte mich da missverständlich ausgedrückt. Meine Antwort kam auch von Sport Import. Und ich bin nicht der einzige dem 180/180 genannt wurden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turboturtle24 (2. Juni 2016)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> @Turboturtle24
> Da ist ein "L" zu viel in meinen Namen



Ups, sorry, war müde und brauchte Schlaf 

Danke, werd mir das Hope mal angucken..

Bremse wird wahrscheinlich eine Shimano Zee und die Bluto - obwohl ich grade noch von RST die Renegade entdeckt habe, kennt die jemand?

Gruß Niclas


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (4. Juni 2016)

@Turboturtle24
Zur Zee kauf gleich die Sinterbeläge dazu. Die Resinbeläge der Zee machen nur Zicken.


So gestern Abend das neue Lager eingebaut. Ausbau war schnell erledigt, das alte Lager kam in Einzelteilen allein hinterher  

Und wie es so ist musste natürlich auch noch was total unnötiges dazu gekauft werden


----------



## mikeonbike (4. Juni 2016)

kann isch och...


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (5. Juni 2016)

@mikeonbike 
Der Autofokus und Du seit wohl keine Freunde


----------



## mikeonbike (5. Juni 2016)

der lag zumindest mal nicht auf dem vorbau


----------



## Nightnap (12. Juni 2016)

Schönes Tuning wurde da vorgenommen


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (12. Juni 2016)

So Steuersatzlager Nummer 3 hinüber  
Jetzt ist aber endgültig vorbei, den Lagersitz hat's gleich mit verformt. Hab nicht schlecht geschaut wie mir die Metallsplitter beim Ausbau entgegen gekommen sind. Der Rahmen hat's aber überlebt.

Wird Zeit das mein neues Rad kommt dass dann für die groben Sachen herhalten muss.


----------



## Nightnap (12. Juni 2016)

Nicht schlecht, ganze 8 Tage hat es demnach gehalten. Wie das geht muss mir mal einer erklären. 
Was für ein Lager kommt nun zum einsatz?


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (12. Juni 2016)

Ich werf mich halt gerne von Bergen 
und bevorzugt im Bikepark  

Ich versuche es jetzt mal mit Hope. Aber das Fatty wird wohl keinen Bikepark mehr sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (12. Juni 2016)

vielleicht solltest du mal ein bisschen abspecken  ... (ich muss weg...)


----------



## Bioantrieb (12. Juni 2016)

Böse


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (13. Juni 2016)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> vielleicht solltest du mal ein bisschen abspecken  ... (ich muss weg...)


Das sind alles nur schwere Knochen


----------



## mikeonbike (13. Juni 2016)

war auch nur spass - ich hab nen spezl, der ist betonbauer.... der macht auch immer alles und überall kaputt... zuviel kraft und rohe gewalt...


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (22. Juni 2016)

So es geht weiter.




Nachdem einfach kein Steuersatzunterteil mit den Maßen vom Original zu finden war werden nun Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht oder wie es heißt.....

Hope war als Lager ja gesetzt. Da dadurch aber der Rahmen 1cm runter kommt drängt sich der Einbau der 80er Bluto quasi auf. Ich komme damit auf theoretische Einbauhöhe von ca 473mm inkl SAG. Ist blöd gerechnet ich weiß. Lässt damit aber auch zu, eventuell auf 100mm zu traveln.

Joa jetzt muss nur noch der Postbote auftauchen


----------



## BigJohn (22. Juni 2016)

Denk dran, dass die Belastung der Lager mit einer längeren Gabel zunimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (22. Juni 2016)

Ich weiß, aber im Lager (über-)belasten hab ich inzwischen gut Übung  

Das ist auch der Grund warum nun auch die Bluto rein kommt. Bis sie irgendwann gegen eine Fat Yari oder Pike ersetzt wird so denn sie jemals raus kommt.


----------



## Turboturtle24 (22. Juni 2016)

So, von mir gibt's auch mal ein Update, habe mal meine vordere Bremse umgebaut..
Jetzt wird sie erstmal eingebremst und dann folgen noch neue Scheiben und die hintere Zee (möchte die Deore-Bremse an einem andern Bike verwenden).

Gruß Niclas

PS: Die Zee hatte beim Wiegen ca. 150mm mehr Schlauchlänge (und entsprechend mehr Öl).


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (22. Juni 2016)

@Turboturtle24 
Hol dir am besten gleich Sinterbeläge, die Resin der Zee sind leider Mist! Ansonsten eine geniale Bremse!


Bei mir ging es zum Feierabend auch weiter.
Weihnachten ist ein Dreck dagegen  




Schön gekürzt und Kralle rein...




Kurz die Maxle Achse rein.....festgebrummt wie ein Tier. Probefahrt -> Kacke, die Bluto verwindet sich. Maxle raus und auf die Befürchtung hin ,das genau das passiert, die mitgeorderte DT Swiss Achse rein.
Unterschied hoch zehn, Kein erkennbarer Verzug....hui das beruhigt.




Fazit: Gefällt mir, die 80er war eine super Wahl. Vom Gefühl her wäre eine 100er wohl ein Griff ins Klo geworden. Verdrehsteifigkeit mit der DT Achse super. Biegesteifigkeit geht in Ordnung, Besser als ich gedacht bzw befürchtet habe!

Bleiben nur noch zwei Dinge die irgendwann gehen müssen.....Kurbelgarnitur und Sattel. Gewichtstechnisch liegt das DD jetzt bei 14,5kg @Fullfat mit Bluto. Ne glatte 14 wirds aber noch


----------



## mikeonbike (22. Juni 2016)

alter nachmacher ... war auch meine erste amtshandlung ...


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (22. Juni 2016)

Oha, hab ich gar nicht gesehen dass du auch die DT Achse fährst!

Sorry, ich Bau die auf der Stelle aus und steck die Maxle wieder rein


----------



## Knarfifrank (25. Juni 2016)

habe gestern festgestellt das mir die Übersetzung nicht reicht in den Bergen. Würde gern hinten eine größere Kassette fahren. Vom Werk ist eine 10er 11-36 verbaut. Jetzt würde ich gerne eine 10er 11-42 (gefunden von Sunrace) fahren. Schafft das Schaltwert das noch? Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einer anderen Kassette? Wollt eben nicht zuviele Änderungen vornehmen. Ein paar Tipps würden gut tun.


----------



## Mr_Slow (25. Juni 2016)

Knarfifrank schrieb:


> habe gestern festgestellt das mir die Übersetzung nicht reicht in den Bergen. Würde gern hinten eine größere Kassette fahren. Vom Werk ist eine 10er 11-36 verbaut. Jetzt würde ich gerne eine 10er 11-42 (gefunden von Sunrace) fahren. Schafft das Schaltwert das noch? Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einer anderen Kassette? Wollt eben nicht zuviele Änderungen vornehmen. Ein paar Tipps würden gut tun.



Hallo @Knarfifrank,
ich hatte auch den Wunsch nach einer anderen Übersetzung und habe mir diese Kasette https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=137484;menu=1000,2,82 angeschaft, paßt problemlos und funktioniert.
Aber bei 2x10 (36/22) sind 40 Zähne hinten schon zuviel, einfach zu wenig Vortrieb.
Wenn du nicht vorhast auf 1x10 zu wechseln macht es glaube ich keinen Sinn sich 11-42 anzuschaffen und beim Schaltwerk könnte es dann auch sehr eng werden.


----------



## Knarfifrank (25. Juni 2016)

Mr_Slow schrieb:


> Hallo @Knarfifrank,
> ich hatte auch den Wunsch nach einer anderen Übersetzung und habe mir diese Kasette https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=137484;menu=1000,2,82 angeschaft, paßt problemlos und funktioniert.
> Aber bei 2x10 (36/22) sind 40 Zähne hinten schon zuviel, einfach zu wenig Vortrieb.
> Wenn du nicht vorhast auf 1x10 zu wechseln macht es glaube ich keinen Sinn sich 11-42 anzuschaffen und beim Schaltwerk könnte es dann auch sehr eng werden.


vielen Dank für den Tipp. Habe allerdings eine Raceface Turbine 24/38 Kurbel, hab ich vergessen zu erwähnen. Aber 40 Zähne würden mir wohl schon reichen.


----------



## Udu (26. Juni 2016)

Habt ihr das auch schon geschafft?
Keine Ahnung wie ich das hinbekommen habe.
Heute in einem extremen Anstieg hat es laut "knack" gemacht und nichts ging mehr. Und das 20km von zu Hause weg.
Jetzt brauch ich schnell Ersatz. Ich denke doch das ist ein Standardfreilauf?


----------



## BigJohn (26. Juni 2016)

Damit sollte sich dein Händler befassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (26. Juni 2016)

Sollte ein Fall für die Garantie sein! 

Ich habe heute mein Double Dee mal wieder mit im Bikepark gehabt. Mit Bluto! Und habe auch noch danach ein lebendes Steuersatzlager.
Ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Bereue nicht einen Cent!


----------



## Udu (26. Juni 2016)

Die  Bluto hab ich längst lieb gewonnen. Das ist das gewisse Etwas am Fatbike.


----------



## DrachenDingsda (26. Juni 2016)

Sind das Sperrklinken die in der Mitte über eine Feder gespannt werden?

3 Stück jeweils um 120 grad versetzt ?


----------



## Udu (26. Juni 2016)

DrachenDingsda schrieb:


> Sind das Sperrklinken die in der Mitte über eine Feder gespannt werden?
> 
> 3 Stück jeweils um 120 grad versetzt ?



Nein es sind 4 Sperrklinken jeweils um 90 grad versetzt, aber in der Mitte über eine Feder gespannt


----------



## DrachenDingsda (26. Juni 2016)

Umso verwunderlicher das es nicht gehalten hat.

Einzelne klinken wirst nicht bekommen, die hat kein Radladen liegen im Zeitalter des wegwerfens.

Hoffe du hast noch Garantie , dann bekommst Ersatz. In welcher Form wird sich zeigen.

Sollte keine Gewährleistung mehr vorhanden sein würde ich auf Hope halo oder DT Swiss wechseln. Die sind haltbarer, habe 8 Salsa Naben geschreddert meine DT läuft bisher noch ohne mucken


----------



## piazza (27. Juni 2016)

Mit dem Tausch der Klinken wäre es auch nicht getan, da ist der ganze Freilauf hinüber. Versteh ich eh nicht, warum man bei so einem Rad den Freilauf aus Alu macht...Kunststoff wäre doch noch billiger


----------



## Udu (27. Juni 2016)

Hat jemand ne Ahnung wer der Nabenhersteller der verbauten DD30-Naben ist?


----------



## Nightnap (28. Juni 2016)

Also bei meinem DD musste der Freilauf Body auch schon getauscht werden da sich die Klinken hinein gefressen haben. Als Ersatz kam einer komplett aus Stahl, welcher deutlich schwerer ist aber dafür läuft dieser ohne zu jammern. Die Bluto wurde auch 3mal ausgetauscht und jetzt ist die neue 2017er verbaut. Die Originale Steckachse hält bei dieser Gabel genau wie die von DT, daher ist diese im ersatzteile Schrank gelandet. Zu allem Überfluss und aus Langeweile kriegte mein Fati eine Shigura (Magura MT7 + Shimano Saint Kombi). Geniale Bremse, immer genügend Power egal welches Gelände und wie lange die Trails auch immer sind


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (28. Juni 2016)

Darf ich fragen warum die Bluto so oft getauscht wurde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightnap (28. Juni 2016)

Sie hatte immer wieder Spiel zwischen den Stand- und Gleitrohren, jetzt ist aber Ruhe. Der Importeur meinte es liege an der Bremsanlage, tauschte die Gabel aber trotzdem aus. Super Service muss ich da sagen


----------



## Knarfifrank (9. Juli 2016)

heute kam meine neue Kassette 11-40 Zähne. wollte eine bessere Übersetzung am Berg statt 11-36, da ich vorne eine raceface Turbine mit 24/38 hab. Mir wurde gesagt das das die Schaltung noch packt. Nix wars, das 40 Blatt geht gar nicht.


----------



## hw_doc (9. Juli 2016)

Knarfifrank schrieb:


> heute kam meine neue Kassette 11-40 Zähne. wollte eine bessere Übersetzung am Berg statt 11-36, da ich vorne eine raceface Turbine mit 24/38 hab. Mir wurde gesagt das das die Schaltung noch packt. Nix wars, das 40 Blatt geht gar nicht.



Kette zu kurz, Umschlingung am Schaltwerk nicht gelockert, B-Schraube zu kurz?
Kann viele Gründe haben...


----------



## Knarfifrank (9. Juli 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Kette zu kurz, Umschlingung am Schaltwerk nicht gelockert, B-Schraube zu kurz?
> Kann viele Gründe haben...


Also es ist so das die kleine umlenkrolle am ritzel ansteht. Ich schätze das das Schaltwerk einfach nicht tiefer nicht runter kann. Leider bin ich nicht so versiert in den schaltungsvorgängen. Das Normale einstellen krieg ich noch hin, aber Probleme lösen ist zu knifflig.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (9. Juli 2016)

Mach mal ein Foto (Schaltwerk mit Kette auf dem 36er),dann helfen wir gerne!


----------



## nordstadt (9. Juli 2016)

Knarfifrank schrieb:


> Also es ist so das die kleine umlenkrolle am ritzel ansteht. Ich schätze das das Schaltwerk einfach nicht tiefer nicht runter kann. Leider bin ich nicht so versiert in den schaltungsvorgängen. Das Normale einstellen krieg ich noch hin, aber Probleme lösen ist zu knifflig.



Wenn das der Fall ist, B-Schraube weiter eindrehen, wenn schon passiert, längere Schraube. Kette ist auchnicht zu lang?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (9. Juli 2016)

Wollt ihr mal lachen?!

Hab das nächste Lager platt gemacht. Aber diesmal das Tretlager. Ich finde es heftig. Ich hatte noch nie so einen krassen Verschleiß bevor ich Fatbike fuhr! 

Ach ja, und den Sattel hab ich auch klein bekommen. Bin wohl zu fett  
Aber dank @Bioantrieb hab ich ja noch einen hier liegen.


----------



## Knarfifrank (10. Juli 2016)

nordstadt schrieb:


> Wenn das der Fall ist, B-Schraube weiter eindrehen, wenn schon passiert, längere Schraube. Kette ist auchnicht zu lang?


Es funktioniert. Wieder was dazu gelernt. Musste allerdings die B Schraube komplett eindrehen. Aber eine längere Kette werd ich brauchen. Es funktioniert zwar so, aber groß groß kann ich nicht fahren. Soll man ja auch nicht unbedingt, aber die richtige Länge sollte sie schon haben. Danke für den Tipp, mein Frust von gestern ist weg.


----------



## Knarfifrank (10. Juli 2016)

Ach ja, verbaut habe ich eine Sunrace MX3 10-Fach 11-40. Wiegt 383g, nur 3g mehr als die Original verbaute Shimano 11-36 trotz des größeren Kettenblattes. Find ich OK.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (10. Juli 2016)

Wie sieht's mit der Schaltperformance aus, finde die Kassette auch sehr interessant.


----------



## nordstadt (10. Juli 2016)

Knarfifrank schrieb:


> Es funktioniert. Wieder was dazu gelernt. Musste allerdings die B Schraube komplett eindrehen. Aber eine längere Kette werd ich brauchen. Es funktioniert zwar so, aber groß groß kann ich nicht fahren. Soll man ja auch nicht unbedingt, aber die richtige Länge sollte sie schon haben. Danke für den Tipp, mein Frust von gestern ist weg.



Zu lang darf die Kette aber auch nicht sein, ich würde die Kette so kurz wie möglich halten um nicht probleme mit der Kettenspannung auf dem kleinen Ritzel zu bekommen.


----------



## Knarfifrank (10. Juli 2016)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Wie sieht's mit der Schaltperformance aus, finde die Kassette auch sehr interessant.


Beim durchschalten auf dem Ständer wird es sehr eng wenn man vom oberen 3. aufs 4. Ritzel runterschaltet, da ist mir sogar die Kette hängen geblieben am Schaltzughalter. Weil die Original Kassette in diesem Bereich kleinere Ritzel hat gibt es keine Probleme. Was solls, die Praxis zählt:

1. Testbericht bei kleiner Runde:
KEINE PROBLEME......Schaltet sauber, keine Kette blieb hängen. Warum? Ich weiß es nicht, aber ist doch gut. Übersetzung auf dem 40er ist genial.
2. Testbericht bei Dauerbelastung in den Bergen folgt.....

PS: Bei der PraxisWorks Wide Range Kassette dürfte es nicht so eng hergehen da sie eine größere Abstufung hat und in dem engen Bereich somit kleinere Ritzel hat. Aber die Abstufung der Sunrace taugt mir mehr. Noch dazu ist die PraxisWokrs 50€ teurer, dafür 60g leichter.


----------



## Smart_Sam (11. Juli 2016)

Udu schrieb:


> Habt ihr das auch schon geschafft?
> Keine Ahnung wie ich das hinbekommen habe.
> Heute in einem extremen Anstieg hat es laut "knack" gemacht und nichts ging mehr. Und das 20km von zu Hause weg.
> Jetzt brauch ich schnell Ersatz. Ich denke doch das ist ein Standardfreilauf?



Ja, so sah der an unsrem DD30 auch schon aus. Aber beim Händler gabs innerhalb 2 Tagen einen neuen aus Stahl im Garantieersatz.
Händler und Sport Import haben da superschnell reagiert - Top.


----------



## piazza (11. Juli 2016)

Only steel is real!


----------



## mikeonbike (12. Juli 2016)

nur mal so am rande - ich habe noch ein original felt dd 30 hinterrad im hasenstall rumliegen - kaum gefahren und bester zustand... falls jemand interesse hat...

@Schafmuhkuh: ich würde mal ne spontanbewerbung an skf schicken. vielleicht nehmen die dich als tester  ...


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (12. Juli 2016)

@mikeonbike 
Wäre ne gute Möglichkeit, so als Minijob Lager zerstören. Da ich mein Karma kenne würde nicht ein Lager kaputt gehen! 

Ich bin momentan am überlegen was ich mache.
Entweder ich baue ein Hope Lager ein. Oder aber die Kurbel fliegt komplett raus und eine Atlas Cinch in Rot kommt rein. Die Atlas ist verdammt sexy, aber durch die extra benötigte Achse auch richtig teuer, aber dafür flexibel einsetzbar sollte ich den Rahmen mal falten^^

Über Wirtschaftlichkeit muss ich kein Wort mehr verlieren bei meinem DD70


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (12. Juli 2016)

öööhmmm hope lager, hüstel hüstel... das sind die einzigen lager, die bei mir jemals am laufrad den geist aufgegeben haben. und das erst kürzlich... einmal die lager am hinterrad am fatbike und einmal am krampus vorderrad. beide naben die hope pro 4 und meinereiner hat nur 60 kg... ich war etwas überrascht... leider negativ...


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (12. Juli 2016)

Dabei heißts doch immer HOPE ist bombproof. Die Erfahrungen sind ja immer sehr unterschiedlich. Aber ich gebe zu das macht meine Entscheidung noch schwerer.

Das HOPE Steuersatzlager, Hat ja schon eine Runde Bikepark überlebt, das ist mehr als die anderen davor  

Aaaahhh es ist zum verrückt werden!


----------



## mikeonbike (12. Juli 2016)

jupp, das sind auch nicht meine ersten hopes... aber die ersten, die probleme machen... kann aber auch ein blöder zufall sein...


----------



## CaseOnline (12. Juli 2016)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> jupp, das sind auch nicht meine ersten hopes... aber die ersten, die probleme machen... kann aber auch ein blöder zufall sein...



Nö... Hab hier auch schon Lager in Hope-Naben getauscht. Und frag mal den @taunusteufel78 ...


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (13. Juli 2016)

Ich baue jetzt einfach mal das Hope ein, besser bzw haltbarer als das RF wird es schon sein. Versuch macht kluch.


----------



## piazza (13. Juli 2016)

Hier mal was zu den Race Face Lagern (hab auch schon eins durch):

http://pedaldamnit.blogspot.de/2007/09/race-face-x-type-bb-bearings-upgrade.html

Die Enduro Lager 2437 inkl. der Simmerringe scheint mir die haltbarste Lösung zu sein, diese Plastikdinger sind doch einfach Murks! Außerdem können, wenn die Lager direkt auf der Welle sitzen, auch die Kugeln wieder ein wenig größer sein.


----------



## Dutshlander (13. Juli 2016)

Mein reden:
Immer neue Lager nachfetten, lohnt sich allemal.


----------



## Knarfifrank (16. Juli 2016)

Sunrace MX3 10-fach 11-40 Zähne
2. Testbericht bei Dauerbelastung in den Bergen:
KEINE PROBLEME. Funktioniert tadellos. 1000hm auf 19km für die Kassette kein Problem. Schaltung funktioniert bestens. Die Übersetzung vorne 24 hinten 40 ist sowas von genial. Leider ging mir dann doch die Puste aus und musste am Schluss schieben.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (17. Juli 2016)

piazza schrieb:


> Hier mal was zu den Race Face Lagern (hab auch schon eins durch):
> 
> http://pedaldamnit.blogspot.de/2007/09/race-face-x-type-bb-bearings-upgrade.html
> 
> Die Enduro Lager 2437 inkl. der Simmerringe scheint mir die haltbarste Lösung zu sein, diese Plastikdinger sind doch einfach Murks! Außerdem können, wenn die Lager direkt auf der Welle sitzen, auch die Kugeln wieder ein wenig größer sein.


Ich werde mir mal so ein Enduro Lager bestellen, einbauen und auf Lager legen.
Das Hope Lager ist immer noch nicht da obwohl rechtzeitig bestellt. 

Noch eine ganz andere Frage, fährt hier einer 90mm Felgen auf dem DD?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## audis2limo (17. Juli 2016)

Hallo, eine Frage habe ich mal. Ich benötige einen neuen Schlauch für DD30. Habe aktuell jedoch nur den Schwalbe Schlauch mit dem SV Ventil gefunden. Gibt es den auch mit dem Autoventil, oder kann man das mit der Feld Felge trotzdem problemlos verbauen?
Danke
Andreas


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (17. Juli 2016)

Du kannst auch SV Schläuche verbauen ja. Ich bin selber kurz so gefahren und es gab keine Probleme


----------



## audis2limo (17. Juli 2016)

Danke. Wieso nur kurz? Wackelt das Ventil nicht in dem größeren AV Loch?


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (17. Juli 2016)

Nur kurz weil Tubeless  
Nein da wackelt nix wenn aufgepumpt. Man kann auch ne Reduziermutter nehmen, gibt's im Radladen.


----------



## BigJohn (17. Juli 2016)

Es besteht die Gefahr eines Ventilabrisses. Würde ich bei so niedrigen Drücken jedenfalls nicht fahren wollen.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (17. Juli 2016)

Ich fahr das so selbst im Bikepark auf den OEM Felgen. Das läuft ohne Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (18. Juli 2016)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Ich werde mir mal so ein Enduro Lager bestellen, einbauen und auf Lager legen.
> Das Hope Lager ist immer noch nicht da obwohl rechtzeitig bestellt.
> 
> Noch eine ganz andere Frage, fährt hier einer 90mm Felgen auf dem DD?



nicht mehr, ich hatte aber hinten ne zeit lang die specialized felge mit 90 mm drauf... warum?


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (18. Juli 2016)

Hab hier Speci Felgen liegen und bin am überlegen


----------



## mikeonbike (18. Juli 2016)

speiseeis felge mit hope pro 4 fatsno am hinterrad... reifen jj in 4.8" passt, wackelt und hat luft...


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (18. Juli 2016)

Scheint wirklich noch Platz zu sein. Wie breit kommen die JJ auf 90mm? Ich bin momentan bei ~112mm auf den DT Swiss und hab nur 2-3mm Platz an der unteren linken Strebe hinten?!


----------



## mikeonbike (18. Juli 2016)

sorry, da muss ich passen. aktuell habe ich keine jj's in 4.8" rumliegen... ich kann's also leider nicht messen...

aber, ich hatte auf beiden seiten gleich viel platz... es war eher an den sattelstreben eng. da dürftens so um die 3 mm links und rechts gewesen sein...


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (18. Juli 2016)

Achso, Ja wenn dann würden eh die Minions drauf kommen.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (23. Juli 2016)

So heute war es soweit, das Hope Lager ist rein gekommen. Also was soll ich sagen?!

Ist schon geil das Stück! Dachte die ganze Zeit vorher ich hab Sand in der Kette. Aber nein es war das tote Race Face Lager  

Das Lager ist ein wenig schmaler als das RF, Kommt dem Q-Faktor zu Gute und die Kettenlinie war vorher wohl auch nicht optimal. Daher ist die Schaltperformance auf der XT Kassette nochmal besser geworden. 

Nicht ganz billig, aber ich bin zufrieden!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (23. Juli 2016)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Das Lager ist ein wenig schmaler als das RF, Kommt dem Q-Faktor zu Gute und die Kettenlinie war vorher wohl auch nicht optimal. Daher ist die Schaltperformance auf der XT Kassette nochmal besser geworden.


Verstehe ich nicht,inwiefern hat das Innenlager Einfluß auf den Q-Faktor?
Die Achse bleibt doch gleich lang!


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (23. Juli 2016)

Sicherlich bleibt die gleich lang, ich hab es nur gemerkt da der umwerfer nicht mehr funktionierte bzw nicht mehr runter schalten wollte. Wie erklärt sich das sonst? Ich brauchte auch keine extra Spacer.

PS: Nein ich hab nicht die Spacer vertauscht. Viel ist es ja auch nicht. Q-Faktor merke ich eh nicht die Unterschiede. Aber wie gesagt, die Schaltungsvorgänge hinten sind weicher geworden.


----------



## mikeonbike (23. Juli 2016)

so, tubeless liegt die kiste jetzt bei 12,7 kg... nicht schlecht für ne alufuhre mit bluto...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (24. Juli 2016)

Eine Kurbel hat immer den selben Q-Faktor. Du hast die Kurbel seitlich im Rahmen verschoben, also war/ist eine von beiden Montage Varianten nicht ganz korrekt


----------



## Knarfifrank (24. Juli 2016)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> so, tubeless liegt die kiste jetzt bei 12,7 kg... nicht schlecht für ne alufuhre mit bluto...


was hast du denn für Felgen drauf, sind das die Originalfelgen die drauf waren? Bei meinen geht tubeless nicht. die würden ohne schlauch nicht gut genug sitzen um sie aufpumpen zu können.


----------



## BigJohn (24. Juli 2016)

Knarfifrank schrieb:


> was hast du denn für Felgen drauf, sind das die Originalfelgen die drauf waren? Bei meinen geht tubeless nicht. die würden ohne schlauch nicht gut genug sitzen um sie aufpumpen zu können.


Das ist der LRS von dt swiss


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (24. Juli 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Eine Kurbel hat immer den selben Q-Faktor. Du hast die Kurbel seitlich im Rahmen verschoben, also war/ist eine von beiden Montage Varianten nicht ganz korrekt


Du hast sicherlich recht! Hauptsache es funktioniert besser als vorher. Zurück bauen, um zu wissen wieso und weshalb, bin ich zu faul zu  
Die Aussage zum Q-Faktor ist natürlich Quatsch!


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (24. Juli 2016)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> so, tubeless liegt die kiste jetzt bei 12,7 kg... nicht schlecht für ne alufuhre mit bluto...


Wir fahren sich die Pro denn so auf Tubeless?


----------



## mikeonbike (24. Juli 2016)

rollen tun sie jetzt so, wie ich das erwartet habe... das hat mich ja vorher eher enttäuscht. aber heute mit hänger und knirps - das lief gut. luftdruck vorne und hinten ca. 0,5 bar


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (24. Juli 2016)

Weil ich es gerade erst sehe. Magst du mal ein zwei Detailfotos vom Gabelschutz machen? Hab den auch auf dem Schirm, halt wieder in Rot.
Wie problemlos war das anbringen?


----------



## mikeonbike (24. Juli 2016)

gabelschutz? Du meinst die Aufkleber... Ich würde die nicht noch einmal kaufen... Die passen nicht optimal auf die bluto und wirklich gefallen wollen sie mir auch nicht...


----------



## mikeonbike (10. August 2016)

ich hab' noch einmal gewicht geschunden...

genau 50 gr. hier...






54 gr. hier ...






hier mal ein bild von den gabelholmen...


























irgendwo hab ich gelesen - felt kostet kein geld (frechheit ) - ich bin aber trotzdem ganz zufrieden........



.... vielleicht muss ich mir doch ein vpace zulegen   ... da reift ein gedanke... ich hatte meiner frau schon vor den letzten 5 rädern erzählt, dass es dieses mal das letzte ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (10. August 2016)

Knarfifrank schrieb:


> was hast du denn für Felgen drauf, sind das die Originalfelgen die drauf waren? Bei meinen geht tubeless nicht. die würden ohne schlauch nicht gut genug sitzen um sie aufpumpen zu können.



...hat doch gut geklappt heute


----------



## Knarfifrank (11. August 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> ...hat doch gut geklappt heute


...Luft ist sogar heute auch noch drin. Am Samstag erste große Testfahrt zum Hallerangerhaus mit folgenden Neuen Modifikationen:


----------



## Knarfifrank (11. August 2016)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> so, tubeless liegt die kiste jetzt bei 12,7 kg... nicht schlecht für ne alufuhre mit bluto...


wie bitte hast du denn das hinbekommen?????????????? meins wiegt jetzt Tubeless auf 4.8er und Variostütze aber ohne Bluto 14,7kg.


----------



## Rommos (11. August 2016)

Knarfifrank schrieb:


> wie bitte hast du denn das hinbekommen?????????????? meins wiegt jetzt Tubeless auf 4.8er und Variostütze aber ohne Bluto 14,7kg.


...mach mal den Dreck runter, sind gleich wieder 200gr. 

Das ist das Ergebnis, wenn jedes Teil überprüft und ggf. getauscht wird (und der kleinere Rahmen dazu)
Sattel, Stütze + Stützenklemme, Lenker, Laufräder, Schaltwerk.......


----------



## mikeonbike (11. August 2016)

...vorbau, kette, pedale, reifen, schrauben, schaltung, bremsanlage... an dem rad ist bis auf den steuersatz und die kurbel nichts original...

alleine die sattelstütze an deinem rad dürfte mehr als doppelt so schwer sein, wie meine stütze und mein sattel zusammen  mit den 4,8" hast du pro reifen alleine schon minimum 300 gr. mehr... mit der bluto habe ich übrigens keine 500 gr. zusätzlich aufgelegt. die originale gabel im felt ist heftig schwer...

(gewicht mit ungekürztem schaft...)


----------



## mikeonbike (11. August 2016)

mit dem aufbau lag ich übrigens auch bei knapp über 14 kg...  trotz leichter laufräder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (11. August 2016)

Knarfifrank schrieb:


> ...Luft ist sogar heute auch noch drin. Am Samstag erste große Testfahrt zum Hallerangerhaus mit folgenden Neuen Modifikationen:
> Anhang anzeigen 519147 Anhang anzeigen 519148




hallerangerhaus (karwendel, von scharnitz aus)? fährst du alleine?


----------



## Knarfifrank (11. August 2016)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> hallerangerhaus (karwendel, von scharnitz aus)? fährst du alleine?


bis jetzt schon...


----------



## mikeonbike (11. August 2016)

Knarfifrank schrieb:


> bis jetzt schon...



würdest du einen alten sack mitnehmen? wann willst du den in scharnitz los?


----------



## Knarfifrank (11. August 2016)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> würdest du einen alten sack mitnehmen? wann willst du den in scharnitz los?


klar. bin wohl gegen 9-9.30 uhr in scharnitz am parkplatz. wär ne coole sache.


----------



## Knarfifrank (11. August 2016)

Knarfifrank schrieb:


> klar. bin wohl gegen 9-9.30 uhr in scharnitz am parkplatz. wär ne coole sache.


so jung bin ich auch nicht mehr


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (15. September 2016)

So habe gerade das vordere LR zerlegt und mal alles gewogen. Die Felge ist wohl aus Blei :O 














Die Naben werden wieder verbaut, nun müssen nur mal meine Felgen fertig werden beim pulvern 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mikeonbike (15. September 2016)

für ne ungelochte alufelge ist das im rahmen...


----------



## winklem (16. September 2016)

Hat jemand schon mal auf 1-fach mit der Raceface Kurbel umgebaut?
Habe noch eine 11-42 Kassette übrig, dann könnte man die unschöne Umwerferkonstruktion entfernen ;-)
Sieht dann bestimmt schön clean aus.


----------



## hw_doc (16. September 2016)

winklem schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon mal auf 1-fach mit der Raceface Kurbel umgebaut?
> Habe noch eine 11-42 Kassette übrig, dann könnte man die unschöne Umwerferkonstruktion entfernen ;-)
> Sieht dann bestimmt schön clean aus.



Ich meine, hier gab es schon mal Bilder davon!
Zudem eröffnet das ja die Möglichkeit, eine Variostütze sauber anzusteuern!

Was für ein Kettenblatt Du wählst, ist dann aber noch mal die Frage: ein von der Zähnezahl passendes dürfte sich wohl noch nicht an Deiner Kurbel finden...


----------



## winklem (16. September 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Was für ein Kettenblatt Du wählst, ist dann aber noch mal die Frage: ein von der Zähnezahl passendes dürfte sich wohl noch nicht an Deiner Kurbel finden...



Das wäre dann die nächste Frage.
Am besten ein 28er müsste an die Kurbel, aber ob das passt?

Kasette Kurbel Verhältnis

36 24 1,5
36 36 1
42 24 1,75
42 36 1,166667
42 28 1,5
42 30 1,4
42 32 1,3125


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (16. September 2016)

30 Zähne sind das kleinste was bei einem 104er Lochkreis funktioniert


----------



## winklem (16. September 2016)

Dann müsste ich nur das
http://www.hibike.de/race-face-sing...30c6213d483a7960466818a06cdb70a#item_52555395

Das 30er gibt es sogar in blau ;-)

und das kaufen.
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...us-sl-m8000-i-spec-b-rechts-450106/wg_id-6568

Aber wie wird die Kette vorne geführt?
Nicht das sie runter fällt


----------



## Bioantrieb (16. September 2016)

Ich habe sofort nach dem Kauf auf einfach mit dem 30er RF Blatt umgestellt, funktioniert mit dem X1 Trigger und X1 Schaltwerk tadellos, Kette ist noch nie runter und die Schaltvorgaenge sind traumhaft geschmeidig.

Klare Empfehlung


----------



## hw_doc (16. September 2016)

winklem schrieb:


> Dann müsste ich nur das
> http://www.hibike.de/race-face-sing...30c6213d483a7960466818a06cdb70a#item_52555395
> 
> Das 30er gibt es sogar in blau ;-)
> ...



Ja, aber das Raceface-Blau ist "falsch" - ist halt ein Dunkelblau, kein "light bue".



BigJohn schrieb:


> 30 Zähne sind das kleinste was bei einem 104er Lochkreis funktioniert



Kann man nicht ein 28er als einziges (kleines) fahren und das Innenlager etwas rüberspacern?

Falls nicht, würde ich eher eine 11:46-Kassette andenken...


----------



## hw_doc (16. September 2016)

.


----------



## winklem (17. September 2016)

Habe jetzt 30er Blatt in blau vorne und 46 Kassette bestellt


----------



## automa (17. September 2016)

winklem schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon mal auf 1-fach mit der Raceface Kurbel umgebaut?
> Habe noch eine 11-42 Kassette übrig, dann könnte man die unschöne Umwerferkonstruktion entfernen ;-)
> Sieht dann bestimmt schön clean aus.


Yup. Habe im Januar ein DD70 gekauft und dem Händler für einen kleinen Aufpreis einen Umbau auf XT M8000 1x11 vorgeschlagen: 

original RaceFace Ride Kurbelsatz
RaceFace 32t narrow/wide Ring
XT M8000 Schaltwerk
11-42 XT Kassette
XT Schalthebel
Die XT Bremsen habe ich nachträglich auch noch draufgelegt. Dass einzige wofür ich noch zu pleite/geizig war ist der Tausch der Laufräder. Aber mit denen ab Werk ist tubeless etwas aussichtslos da zwischen 'beadseat' und JumboJim sehr viel Platz ist, man kann die Reifen locker ohne Werkzeug abpopeln. Bin am hadern ob es sich lohnt nur die DT Swiss BR 710 Laufräder zu kaufen und die alten Naben zu nutzen oder es der ganze Satz sein sollte. Die Naben des DD70 sind offensichtlich nicht so der Brenner. Nach 2000km hat meine vordere schon etwas Spiel, nichts dramatisches aber ich bin da eher empfindlich für Dinge die am Bike wackeln.


----------



## automa (17. September 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Ich meine, hier gab es schon mal Bilder davon!
> Zudem eröffnet das ja die Möglichkeit, eine Variostütze sauber anzusteuern!
> 
> Was für ein Kettenblatt Du wählst, ist dann aber noch mal die Frage: ein von der Zähnezahl passendes dürfte sich wohl noch nicht an Deiner Kurbel finden...


Bei meinem Umbau hatte der Fahrradhändler erstmal das original Shimano mittlere 36er Blatt draufgelassen und die anderen enfernt. Diese Kombi ging gar nicht da die Kette trotz der Kupplung am XT Schaltwerk dauernd fiel. Nach dem Umbau auf RaceFace narrow/wide ist sie nicht ein einziges Mal mehr gefallen. Ich hatte ein 32er bestellt weil ich dachte ich hatte vorher auch 32 Zähne vorne (man zählt ja nicht so häufig nach und ich hatte dem Händler den Wunsch geäussert 32 zu bekommen). Der Wechsel von 36 auf 32 war erstmal gar nicht schlecht. Jetzt wo nach 9 Monaten intensiveren Bikens die Kondition nicht mehr im Keller ist hätte ich gerne 34 oder sogar 36 vorne. Die 32-42 Kombi ist für Berlin recht gemütlich da es nur selten was zu klettern gibt und wenn dann nicht so steil und lang. Mir fehlt aber ein wenig der Top Speed bei 32-11... Das wird wohl eine der nächsten Dinge sein die ich noch ändere.


----------



## F7 Uli (18. September 2016)

automa schrieb:


> Bei meinem Umbau hatte der Fahrradhändler erstmal das original Shimano mittlere 36er Blatt draufgelassen und die anderen enfernt. Diese Kombi ging gar nicht da die Kette trotz der Kupplung am XT Schaltwerk dauernd fiel. Nach dem Umbau auf RaceFace narrow/wide ist sie nicht ein einziges Mal mehr gefallen. Ich hatte ein 32er bestellt weil ich dachte ich hatte vorher auch 32 Zähne vorne (man zählt ja nicht so häufig nach und ich hatte dem Händler den Wunsch geäussert 32 zu bekommen). Der Wechsel von 36 auf 32 war erstmal gar nicht schlecht. Jetzt wo nach 9 Monaten intensiveren Bikens die Kondition nicht mehr im Keller ist hätte ich gerne 34 oder sogar 36 vorne. Die 32-42 Kombi ist für Berlin recht gemütlich da es nur selten was zu klettern gibt und wenn dann nicht so steil und lang. Mir fehlt aber ein wenig der Top Speed bei 32-11... Das wird wohl eine der nächsten Dinge sein die ich noch ändere.


Mit 36 vorn bist du zum Racen in Berlin gut aufgestellt. Im Grunewald wird dann aber nicht jede Rampe mit Erfolg genommen  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## automa (18. September 2016)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Mit 36 vorn bist du zum Racen in Berlin gut aufgestellt. Im Grunewald wird dann aber nicht jede Rampe mit Erfolg genommen  .


Hab grade ein 34er Kettenblatt bestellt, ich denke das könnte die goldene Mitte sein. Bisher war ich nur im Tegeler Forst unterwegs, da gibts zwar ein paar Steigungen aber die werde ich auch mit 34-42 schaffen...


----------



## hw_doc (18. September 2016)

automa schrieb:


> Yup. Habe im Januar ein DD70 gekauft und dem Händler für einen kleinen Aufpreis einen Umbau auf XT M8000 1x11 vorgeschlagen:
> 
> original RaceFace Ride Kurbelsatz
> RaceFace 32t narrow/wide Ring
> ...



Beim DoubleD lohnt sich bei beiden Modellen das Upgrade beim LRS. Schau mal bei Best Bike Parts, da bekommst Du unter 600 Euro auch nen LRS mit Hope-Naben und Mulefüt-Felgen!
Ansonsten hat @DrachenDingsda vielleicht noch einen DT-LRS abzugeben...


----------



## winklem (18. September 2016)

*@hw_doc* meint das blau hat einen anderen Farbton als der Rahmen, daher habe das 30er RF Kettenblatt auf Orange umbestellt.
Passt dann besser zu meinen orangen Felgenbändern.


----------



## mikeonbike (18. September 2016)

so schaut's aktuell aus - 12,5 kg - aber optisch gefällt's mir nicht...





tendiere also wieder in richtung umbau...






ob die bluto bleibt? thomson anbauteile, dt laufradsatz mit van helgas, schaltung wie oben, eventl. flat's... mal kucken, wie ich damit versetzen kann...






die kiste hat einfach ne andere ausstrahlung und das fahren macht mehr spass...


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (19. September 2016)

Bei mir sind die Felgen gerade in Bearbeitung.
Ich freue mich schon wieder wie ein kleines Kind :O







Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (19. September 2016)

Es geht Schlag auf Schlag  
Die Farbe kommt in echt nochmal etwas dunkler.








Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (19. September 2016)

Und hier in bewegt:


----------



## hw_doc (30. September 2016)

Neuware:
















An der Ausstattung hat sich leider nichts getan, die Felgen sind weiterhin Murks...


----------



## winklem (1. Oktober 2016)

So auf 1x11 umgebaut.
Schön clean am Sattelrohr ohne das Umwerfergestell.
Vorne 30er hinten 46er/11.


----------



## mikeonbike (1. Oktober 2016)

so umgebaut... brooks liegt zwar im stall, weil hier die stütze mit der anhängerhalterung dran ist. aber die vanhelga rollen tatsächlich merklich besser als die kendas... unfassbar. vorbau ist wieder ein längerer thomson und der lenker, ebenfalls thomson, negativ montiert... damit geht die kiste wieder deutlich besser vorwärts... meine kleine hat für's foto mal ihr auto dazugestellt


----------



## FFreak (5. Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

seit knapp zwei Wochen bin ich auch ein FATer Biker. Bisher war ich auf einem 150er AM unterwegs, was nunmehr zum Schön-Wetter-Rad “degradiert“ wurde.
Für Schnee (gibts in und um Sankt Augustin leider viel zu wenig) und Matsch ist nun ein DD30 mein hoffentlich treuer Begleiter. 

Weil das Rad ein Vorführer war, gab es massig Rabatt, der umgehend in diverse “Optimierungen“ geflossen ist.

So werkelt nun eine 1 x 10 in 32 / 11-42 am Rad (Schaltwerk ist das serienmäßige, Ritzelpaket SunRace, KB RF NW), farblich recht gut passende Teile von Reverse Components (Bremsscheiben, Pedale, Schrauben) und Maxxis Colossos am VR und Minion FBR (4,8“) am HR. Der Colossos sollte eigentlich ein Minion FBF werden, die Umstände haben aber nun diese Kombination ergeben. Für die kalte Jahreszeit sicher keine schlechte Wahl, oder?

Die Kettenlinie wird noch angepasst und die Griffe gegen 33mm Syntace getauscht. Evtl. bringt der Weihnachtsmann noch eine Variostütze. 

Gibt es evtl. sogar eine Kassette, deren Spider farblich gut zum blau des Rahmens passt?


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (12. Oktober 2016)

So heute war ich produktiv  

Fazit: mehr als 90mm Felge mit 4.8er geht bei mir ins DD nicht rein. Der Rahmen hat noch Luft, die Schaltung ist im ersten Gang am Limit mit 1mm Luft zum Reifen.











Bessere Bilder gibt's am Wochenende von der Probefahrt


----------



## Meister-Dieter (12. Oktober 2016)

Sieht richtig gut aus!


----------



## winklem (13. Oktober 2016)

@Schafmuhkuh , mache einfach 1x11 auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt, dann hast du mehr Luft zum Reifen weil die Kette weiter aussen ist.


----------



## Norge007 (15. Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusmmen,
worauf muss ich denn beim Kauf eines gebrauchten DD70 im Origianlzustand achten?


----------



## hw_doc (15. Oktober 2016)

Norge007 schrieb:


> Hallo zusmmen,
> worauf muss ich denn beim Kauf eines gebrauchten DD70 im Origianlzustand achten?



Neupreis liegt aktuell bei 999 Euro.
Die Bremsen sind sicherlich einen Blick wert - bin die mechanischen Tektro-Dinger noch nicht gefahren, aber pauschal sind mechanische Bremsen nicht schlimm. Fand seinerzeit die Bremshebel aber sehr hässlich.
Ansonsten sollte man sehen, ob man ein Knacken provozieren kann - entweder von Nabe, Tretlager oder Steuersatz.
Die Carbonstütze des *DD30* war von einem Rückruf betroffen und wurde gegen Alu getauscht.

Ansonsten sind die Laufräder der DDs allgemein nicht so toll, weil schwer und nicht tubeless-taugich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (15. Oktober 2016)

So heute bei schönsten Wetter die erste Runde mit dem LRS gefahren.
Direkt ein, zwei gute Fotos machen können. Allerdings kommt die Handyknippse überhaupt nicht auf das Rot der Felgen klar.  










Und nochmal durch den Photoshop gejagt


----------



## Norge007 (15. Oktober 2016)

hallo zusammen,


so ich bin nun auch Besitzer eine Felt dd70, noch im originalzustand.

dsa ich Newbie in dieser Bikekategorie bin:

- Welche Reifen sind die besten/leichtesten?
- Ich finde die Nextie Carbonfelgen einfach scharf.  => Ich möchte das Rad fürs Wintertraining nutzen d.h. es muss auch noch etwas abspecken. welche Narben nehme ich dazu? Welche Speichen und in welcher länge? Da ich auf Tubeless gehen möchte: 
Was brauche ich dazu?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.
Bilder Poste ich dann auch mal....

Gruß








hw_doc schrieb:


> Neupreis liegt aktuell bei 999 Euro.
> Die Bremsen sind sicherlich einen Blick wert - bin die mechanischen Tektro-Dinger noch nicht gefahren, aber pauschal sind mechanische Bremsen nicht schlimm. Fand seinerzeit die Bremshebel aber sehr hässlich.
> Ansonsten sollte man sehen, ob man ein Knacken provozieren kann - entweder von Nabe, Tretlager oder Steuersatz.
> Die Carbonstütze des *DD30* war von einem Rückruf betroffen und wurde gegen Alu getauscht.
> ...


----------



## hw_doc (15. Oktober 2016)

Norge007 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> 
> so ich bin nun auch Besitzer eine Felt dd70, noch im originalzustand.
> ...



Keine Ahnung, warum Du Dir dann ein vom Werk eher moppeliges Rad zulegst - aber gut.
Schau mal nach den Beiträgen von @mikeonbike in diesem Fred, da findest Du schon auf den letzten Seiten ein sehr leichtes DD30 und damit ein paar Anregungen. Für Plastikfelgen gibt es hier einen eigenen Bereich.


----------



## paddy2904 (16. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe fertig!!!!


----------



## piazza (17. Oktober 2016)

Sieht gut aus, jetzt muss da nur noch Dreck ans Ratt! 
Weißt Du, ob man die XT Schalter auch an die Deore (BR-M615) "iSpecn" kann? Oder gibts da immer 2 Varianten der Schalthebel, mit und ohne iSpec? Finde, das sieht schön aufgeräumt bei Dir aus!

EDIT: Ah, ich hab ja noch die Ganganzeige, Schalter sind dann also vermutl. nicht iSpec kompatibel, was die Frage dann beantwortet.


----------



## Udu (18. Oktober 2016)

Moin zusammen,

Schweren Herzens möchte ich mich von meinem Dd30 trennen. 
Ich bin für den M Rahmen einfach etwas zu kurz. Hab mich nie 100% wohl darauf gefühlt.
Falls jemand Interesse am Bike hat, kann er mich gerne kontaktieren.
Im Gegensatz zur Serienausstattung kommt das Bike mit einer Rock Shox Reverb daher.


----------



## Norge007 (18. Oktober 2016)

Udu: hast du eine normale Reverb verbaut oder die stealth version?

Bilder?


----------



## hw_doc (18. Oktober 2016)

Udu schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> Schweren Herzens möchte ich mich von meinem Dd30 trennen.
> Ich bin für den M Rahmen einfach etwas zu kurz. Hab mich nie 100% wohl darauf gefühlt.
> ...



Fährst Du schon mit einem kurzen Vorbau?
Sieht zwar aufs Erste merkwürdig aus, aber Stummelvorbauten rund um 40 mm funktionieren bei aktuellen Bikes sehr gut!
Der Serienvorbau ist schon arg lang...


----------



## Udu (18. Oktober 2016)

Hier mal ein Bild
Die Federgabel brauch ich für mein Neues.
Zum Bike gehört die originale Felt.
Das ist die normale Reverb, Stealth geht nicht, es sei denn du verzichtest auf den Umwerfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udu (18. Oktober 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Fährst Du schon mit einem kurzen Vorbau?
> Sieht zwar aufs Erste merkwürdig aus, aber Stummelvorbauten rund um 40 mm funktionieren bei aktuellen Bikes sehr gut!
> Der Serienvorbau ist schon arg lang...


Ja, ich hab schon einen kürzeren Vorbau verbaut.
Es sind eher andere Dinge, die mir Probleme machen. Die Geo haut mir irgendwie auf meinen Ischiasnerv. Irgendwie passt irgendein Winkel nicht zu mir.
Fahr ich mit meinem Neuen hab ich diese Probleme nicht.
Man(n) kommt halt so langsam in die Jahre


----------



## Norge007 (18. Oktober 2016)

auf den umwerfer n könnte ich wirklich verzichten, aber wie komme ich denn mit dem Kabel der stealth dann aus dem Sattelrohr raus?


----------



## Udu (18. Oktober 2016)

DD30 hat eine innerverlegte Zugführung. Du nutzt dann den Auslass der für den Umwerfer vorgesehen ist.
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die Schweissstellen Sitzrohr und Unterrohr nicht verschlossen ist.
Oder hab ich jetzt einen Denkfehler?


----------



## piazza (18. Oktober 2016)

Die sind offen, aber durch das Tretlagergehäuse wirds vermutlich eng.


----------



## Davedr (18. Oktober 2016)

@Udu Was für ein Bike wird das neue sein? Hoffe fühlst dich dann damit wohler als mit dem Felt.


----------



## Udu (18. Oktober 2016)

Ich hatte mir für den Winter ein Kona Wolo günstig bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen gekauft. Geplant war diess mit Spikereifen im Winter zu fahren. 
Was soll ich sagen.
Gekauft, gefahren, und festgestellt, dass ich mit dem Bike viel besser zurecht komme.
Es wird grad auf SLX umgebaut. Die verbauten Originalkomponenten sind Müll.
Ok, solche Dinge wie innere Zugverlegungen fehlen am Wolo, aber mich wohltufühlen ist mir wichtiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (19. Oktober 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Fährst Du schon mit einem kurzen Vorbau?
> Sieht zwar aufs Erste merkwürdig aus, aber Stummelvorbauten rund um 40 mm funktionieren bei aktuellen Bikes sehr gut!
> Der Serienvorbau ist schon arg lang...



ich hab als erste amtshandlung einen längeren vorbau eingebaut


----------



## hw_doc (19. Oktober 2016)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> ich hab als erste amtshandlung einen längeren vorbau eingebaut



... sagt der Mann, der sich ein Racebike aus dem Dickerchen gebaut hat.  B)

(Abgesehen davon fährtst Du ja ein S mit vergleichsweise großem Stützenauszug.)


----------



## mikeonbike (20. Oktober 2016)

nichts da, ist urgemütlich aufgebaut ...


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (29. Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen, welcher Steuersatz ist standardmäßig im DD30 verbaut? Ich habe mir eine Carbonara Lauf zugelegt, beim Einbau ist aber der Steuersatz 'zerfallen' und ich bekomme keine feste Verbindung zw. Gabel und Steuerrohr (beim Anziehen der Vorderradbremse ist Bewegung dazwischen. Weiss jmd Rat? Danke im Voraus,


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (29. Oktober 2016)

Wobblin-Gobblin schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, welcher Steuersatz ist standardmäßig im DD30 verbaut? Ich habe mir eine Carbonara Lauf zugelegt, beim Einbau ist aber der Steuersatz 'zerfallen' und ich bekomme keine feste Verbindung zw. Gabel und Steuerrohr (beim Anziehen der Vorderradbremse ist Bewegung dazwischen. Weiss jmd Rat? Danke im Voraus,


Der Steuersatz mit Lagerschale oder ohne? Ich habe noch ein passendes Cane Creek Lager da, bei Interesse PN.


----------



## hw_doc (29. Oktober 2016)

Wobblin-Gobblin schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, welcher Steuersatz ist standardmäßig im DD30 verbaut? Ich habe mir eine Carbonara Lauf zugelegt, beim Einbau ist aber der Steuersatz 'zerfallen' und ich bekomme keine feste Verbindung zw. Gabel und Steuerrohr (beim Anziehen der Vorderradbremse ist Bewegung dazwischen. Weiss jmd Rat? Danke im Voraus,



FSA - aber da gibt es zig Typen nebst Ersatzteilen. Kannst aber auch ein komplettes Unterteil einsetzen:
Die Carbonara baut 494 mm hoch, die Seriengabel 465. Würde bei der Gelegenheit darüber nachdenken, ein Unterteil zu nehmen, was nicht aufträgt (wie beim DD10 bspw.) - und nen passenden Konus dazu.


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (30. Oktober 2016)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Der Steuersatz mit Lagerschale oder ohne? Ich habe noch ein passendes Cane Creek Lager da, bei Interesse PN.



Danke, ich muss das erstmal checken, komme aber auf Dich zurück.


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (30. Oktober 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> FSA - aber da gibt es zig Typen nebst Ersatzteilen. Kannst aber auch ein komplettes Unterteil einsetzen:
> Die Carbonara baut 494 mm hoch, die Seriengabel 465. Würde bei der Gelegenheit darüber nachdenken, ein Unterteil zu nehmen, was nicht aufträgt (wie beim DD10 bspw.) - und nen passenden Konus dazu.



Kannst Du mir da was empfehlen?

FSA NO.57E/62 semi Integr. int. upper cup,ext. lower cup w/5.3mm cust. cone spac steht in der Beschreibung bei DD10.

FSA NO.57E/62 semi Integrated internal upper cup, external lower cup beim DD30

Würde dann etwas Vergleichbares bestellen wie beim DD10


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (30. Oktober 2016)

Wobblin-Gobblin schrieb:


> Kannst Du mir da was empfehlen?
> 
> FSA NO.57E/62 semi Integr. int. upper cup,ext. lower cup w/5.3mm cust. cone spac steht in der Beschreibung bei DD10.
> 
> ...


Vergleichbar zum DD10 wäre zum Beispiel das Hope Lager, hab ich rein nachdem ich fast wöchentlich die FSA Teile zerstört habe. Harmoniert sehr gut mit der Bluto.

https://r2-bike.com/HOPE-Steuersatz-semi-integriert-tapered-hstn

Die Geo Daten des DD 10 sind übrigens durch die Bank weg falsch. Durch das andere Lager hat man zwar 5mm gewonnen aber das kompensiert noch lange nicht die Einbauhöhe der 100er Bluto. Aber das nur am Rande


----------



## hw_doc (30. Oktober 2016)

Wobblin-Gobblin schrieb:


> Kannst Du mir da was empfehlen?
> 
> FSA NO.57E/62 semi Integr. int. upper cup,ext. lower cup w/5.3mm cust. cone spac steht in der Beschreibung bei DD10.
> 
> ...



Ich bin da nicht ganz so bewandert - letztlich geht es ja nur um die "lower cup" mit 62er Maß: Die ist beim DD30 deutlich sichtbar, beim 10er hingegen nicht. Das Retail-Produkt mit Ober- und Unterteil von FSA sieht so aus:





Bspw. von hier: https://www.radonline.de/fsa-orbit-no-57.html

Aber eigentlich reicht ja das Unterteil in Deinem Fall aus, dass kann ja auch von anderen Herstellern stammen.

Edit: Wenn @Schafmuhkuh wirklich den genannten Hope-Steuersatz bestellt hat, sind die entscheidenen Vokabeln "semi-integriert" und "ZS56".

Edit2: Das Unterteil von Hope ist sogar bezahlbar:
https://r2-bike.com/HOPE-Steuersatz-Unterteil-E-SHIS-ZS56-40-farbig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (30. Oktober 2016)

ich hab die bluto mit 80 mm drin. das passt so einigermassen...


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (10. November 2016)

Jetzt muss ich mal blöd fragen...

Ich brauch für hinten eine neue Steckachse da meine hinüber ist. 
Einfach eine bestellen war gar nicht so einfach da ich keine Ahnung habe 
außer das ich ne Achse für 12x197 brauche. Aber da scheint es ja auch wieder 
unterschiede zu geben  , und wie gesagt ich blick da momentan nicht durch.

Über einen Tipp wäre ich dankbar!


----------



## gruenspecht (10. November 2016)

Hallo Feltgemeinde, das DD gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut. Leider gibt es das Rad maximal in Größe L. Gibt es unter Euch Fahrer über 1,90m die mit dieser Größe zurechtkommen?


----------



## paddy2904 (10. November 2016)

Ich bin 1,86m und komme mit einem M super zurecht! 

Dann sollte L bei 1,90m passen...!


----------



## piazza (10. November 2016)

1,95 m L passt super! Endlich wachsen auch mal die Reifendimensionen entsprechend der Körpergröße!


----------



## gruenspecht (10. November 2016)

Ich danke Euch. Bin selbst 1,93. Denke gelesen zu haben, dass L für Fahrer bis 1,90 gedacht ist, der Händler hier meint, dass es ganz schön knapp werden könnte. Er hat leider kein Rad hier stehen zum Probesitzen. Die Geodaten sind völlig anders als bei meinem Fully. Das macht mir etwas Sorgen. Will auch keinen ewig langen Vorbau fahren. Hatte das DD schon fast von der Liste gestrichen.


----------



## BigJohn (10. November 2016)

Das Steuerrohr ist halt sehr kurz. Könnte problematisch werden, wenn du gerne etwas aufrechter sitzen willst


----------



## gruenspecht (10. November 2016)

Mich beunruhigt mehr der kurze Reach. Ich hab lange Arme. Das kurze Steuerrohr würde ich mit etwas mehr Rise am Lenker ausgleichen.


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (16. November 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

weiss jmd, welcher Vorbaulänge standardgemäß beim DD30 in M verbaut wird/wurde?

Danke im Voraus,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (16. November 2016)

Müsste 60 oder 65mm sein.


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (16. November 2016)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Müsste 60 oder 65mm sein.



Vielen Dank


----------



## paddy2904 (16. November 2016)

Wobblin-Gobblin schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> weiss jmd, welcher Vorbaulänge standardgemäß beim DD30 in M verbaut wird/wurde?
> 
> Danke im Voraus,



Beim M ist der Vorbau 70mm!


----------



## zaskar62 (16. November 2016)

Bei mir ist er bei Größe "M" 60mm


----------



## paddy2904 (16. November 2016)

Ok.... jetzt liegen wir irgendwo zwischen 60-70mm... ;-)


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (18. November 2016)

Danke für eure Antworten, dann weiss ich ja jetzt ungefähr Bescheid.

Ist es eigentlich möglich, auf den Originalfelgen vom DD30 Schläuche mit französischen Ventilen zu fahren? Ich haben eine Doppelplatten und der örtliche Fahrradhändler hat nur diese im Sortiment?!

Danke im Voraus,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (18. November 2016)

Ja ist möglich


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (18. November 2016)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Ja ist möglich



Brauche ich dazu irgendwelche Extrateile? Weil die Bohrung ja einen guten Teil grösser ist als das franz. Ventil...


----------



## piazza (18. November 2016)

Die meisten gerändelten Sicherungsmuttern auf den frz. Ventilen haben ein- oder beidseitig einen kleinen Überstand mit 8mm Durchmesser, der in die Bohrung fürs AV-passt.


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (18. November 2016)

Klingt einleuchtend. Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe. Nochmal zum Vorbau, hat den Originalen mal jemand gewogen? Würde zum Race Face Turbine tendieren, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob dieser den Aufpreis von knapp 90 Euronen rechtfertigt....


----------



## mikeonbike (18. November 2016)

Wobblin-Gobblin schrieb:


> Klingt einleuchtend. Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe. Nochmal zum Vorbau, hat den Originalen mal jemand gewogen? Würde zum Race Face Turbine tendieren, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob dieser den Aufpreis von knapp 90 Euronen rechtfertigt....


----------



## hw_doc (19. November 2016)

mikeonbike schrieb:


>



Wem ist die Dame?


----------



## nordstadt (20. November 2016)

Mr. Extralite.


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (10. Dezember 2016)

Ich hätte eine Gabel vom DD30 (Mod. 2015 - ohne Schrauben aussen) sowie den passenden orginalen Vorbau (Bike ist Gr. M) abzugeben.

Bei Interesse bitte melden.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (12. Dezember 2016)

Hat einer der DD30 Fahrer seine Turbine Kurbeln zu verkaufen?


----------



## hw_doc (12. Dezember 2016)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Hat einer der DD30 Fahrer seine Turbine Kurbeln zu verkaufen?



Was hast Du nun schon wieder kaputtgemacht? 
B)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (12. Dezember 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Was hast Du nun schon wieder kaputtgemacht?
> B)


Ich geb zu ich musste herzhaft lachen! Nein ich habe da ein paar Sachen im Kopf fürn Winter. Mein
DD soll paar Gramm abnehmen und schöner werden und das ganze in STABIL ....man will ja nix kaputt machen^^ 

Grundidee: ATLAS Kurbeln in ROT Cinch mit 1x10, 11-40.

Das Problem:
hab ja erst vor nicht all zu langer Zeit das Hope 24mm Tretlager verbaut, das würde mit Atlas oder Turbine
nicht gehen da 30mm nötig. Das einzige was mit 24mm geht ist die Aeffect.

Das Problem 2:
30mm Hope Lager wäre schnell gekauft, hat aber keine "Schmutzhülse". Da bei
mir die Sachen relativ schnell kaputt gehen versuche ich das ohne Hülse nicht mal im Ansatz.
Und ein RF Lager werde ich ums verrecken nicht mehr einbauen!

Das Problem 3:
Sollte ich die Aeffect verbauen gibts keinen farblichen Tupfer in Rot, der ja her soll. Ergo
kommt automatisch der Gedanke die Kiste direkt in Candy-Rot zu lackieren. Die Auswahl
an Teilen in schwarz ist bombe die an roten (zueinander passenden) Teilen eher gering.
Wenn ich also lackiere kann ich auch gleich die Turbine (ohne Cinch) nehmen. Die gibts aber neu wohl nicht mehr wirklich.


PS: Und ja ich hab was kaputt gemacht....den Steuersatz meiner Frau (wieder so ein billigding von FSA)


EDIT: Die Variante mit den roten ATLAS ist mein Favorit, aber da ist die Lagerfrage zu klären.


----------



## hw_doc (12. Dezember 2016)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Ich geb zu ich musste herzhaft lachen! Nein ich habe da ein paar Sachen im Kopf fürn Winter. Mein
> DD soll paar Gramm abnehmen und schöner werden und das ganze in STABIL ....man will ja nix kaputt machen^^
> 
> Grundidee: ATLAS Kurbeln in ROT Cinch mit 1x10, 11-40.
> ...



Ah ok!  B)

Warum wirfst Du nicht einfach die drei KB von der Kurbel runter und machst 1xirgendwas auf Basis eines roten RF-KBs?

Der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen den Kurbeln sollte nicht wahnsinnig groß sein. 

Ansonsten haben auch Hope ne hübsche Fatbike-Kurbel...  


(Wenn auch weder leicht, noch mitsamt KB günstig... )


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (12. Dezember 2016)

Naja die Hope Kubeln benötigen ja auch wieder ein 30mm Lager. 

Es wird wohl auf eine Aeffect oder Turbine 24mm hinauslaufen. Wahlweise mit roten RF KB oder als 2x10. Die Gewichtsreduktion sollte nicht im Fokus stehen. Ich bin leider total uneins. 

Jetzt weiß ich wie es Frauen mit Schuhen ergeht. Man('n) will aber weiß nicht was


----------



## hw_doc (12. Dezember 2016)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Naja die Hope Kubeln benötigen ja auch wieder ein 30mm Lager.
> 
> Es wird wohl auf eine Aeffect oder Turbine 24mm hinauslaufen. Wahlweise mit roten RF KB oder als 2x10. Die Gewichtsreduktion sollte nicht im Fokus stehen. Ich bin leider total uneins.
> 
> Jetzt weiß ich wie es Frauen mit Schuhen ergeht. Man('n) will aber weiß nicht was



Aber die Ride ist doch vollkommen ok - warum willst Du eine Alukurbel von Race Face durch eine Alukurbel von Race Face ersetzen?

Wenn es wenigstens ein Material- oder Herstellerwechsel wäre...


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (13. Dezember 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Aber die Ride ist doch vollkommen ok - warum willst Du eine Alukurbel von Race Face durch eine Alukurbel von Race Face ersetzen?
> 
> Wenn es wenigstens ein Material- oder Herstellerwechsel wäre...


Aber an dem DD30 ist doch eine Turbine verbaut, oder?

Was ist der Unterschied zw. Tubine, Ride und Affect?


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (13. Dezember 2016)

Warum? Diese Fragestellung könnte von meiner Frau sein.  

Ich will die Ride auch nicht schlecht machen, sie macht ja soweit alles mit.
Die Ride ist halt das schwerste was Race Face zu bieten hat. Ich möchte also von einer schweren Alu Kurbel zu einer etwas leichteren. Wenn die auch noch "schöner" ist, auch gut. 

Die Kurbelsache ist eher ein Auswuchs meiner Kauf- und Schrauberfreude 
Ich versuche nur etwas vernünftig in meiner Unvernunft zu sein


----------



## mikeonbike (13. Dezember 2016)

aaaaaah, schreib so was nicht.... ich fühle mich ertappt.... von wegen vernunft und so


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (13. Dezember 2016)

Wobblin-Gobblin schrieb:


> Aber an dem DD30 ist doch eine Turbine verbaut, oder?
> 
> Was ist der Unterschied zw. Tubine, Ride und Affect?


Ich habe ein DD 70, bzw was davon noch übrig ist  und ja das DD 30 hat die Turbine (non-Cinch) verbaut. Daher auch meine Frage ob einer der DD 30 Fahrer seine Turbine zu verkaufen hat.


Ride -> Preiswert, schwer, 24mm Achse

Turbine (non-Cinch) -> leichter als Ride, 24mm Achse, aber neu nicht mehr zu kaufen.

Aeffect -> leichter als Ride, preiswert, Cinch, 24mm Achse.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (13. Dezember 2016)

Ach ja, es gäbe noch die ultimative Lösung. Turbine Fat (non-Cinch) in Rot. Aber die zu finden ist wie ein Sechser im Lotto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (13. Dezember 2016)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Ach ja, es gäbe noch die ultimative Lösung. Turbine Fat (non-Cinch) in Rot. Aber die zu finden ist wie ein Sechser im Lotto.



Mal bei RF anfragen!


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (13. Dezember 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Mal bei RF anfragen!



Das ist so dermaßen einfach dass ich das direkt mal gemacht habe  
Hätte ich ja auch selber drauf kommen können!


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (13. Dezember 2016)




----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (16. Dezember 2016)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

erstmal danke für die ausführliche Erklärung ^^^ weiter oben.

Trotzdem habe ich noch ein eine Frage:

1. Ich fahre ein DD30 der 1. Charge aus Jan. 2015, dort ist eine RF Turbine verbaut. Bei dem 2016er bzw. 2017er Modell liest man von der RF Ride.....ja was denn nun? Ist am 2016er eine Turbine oder eine Ride verbaut?


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (16. Dezember 2016)

Die DD30 haben durchweg die Turbine verbaut!


----------



## mikeonbike (16. Dezember 2016)

lächerlicherweise hat das DD10 auch nur eine rf ride. wenn ich mir jetzt anschau, dass dann eigentlich nur noch die bluto drangeschraubt wurde, finde ich den preisaufschlag auf 2250,- € schon gesalzen...

ausstattungstechnisch halte ich da locker mit und die farbe vom dd30 ist auch noch schöner...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (16. Dezember 2016)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> lächerlicherweise hat das DD10 auch nur eine rf ride. wenn ich mir jetzt anschau, dass dann eigentlich nur noch die bluto drangeschraubt wurde, finde ich den preisaufschlag auf 2250,- € schon gesalzen...
> 
> ausstattungstechnisch halte ich da locker mit und die farbe vom dd30 ist auch noch schöner...



Mit den 2017ern ändert sich ja schon was an der Farbegestaltung...


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (16. Dezember 2016)

Wenn es wenigstens ne gescheite Bluto wäre. Ich finde das DD30 bietet das beste Gesamtpaket fürs Geld. Man kann ohne Probleme noch immer zur 80er Bluto greifen und hat immer die Option auf Starrbike.


----------



## hw_doc (17. Dezember 2016)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Suche Race Face Turbine Kurbeln für 190er Hinterbau (24mm Achse). Gut erhalten.
> 
> In schwarz oder ROT.
> Wer mir die in Rot verkauft bekommt 100€
> "Kopfgeld"



Und Hope-Rot "passt" nicht?





Bei eBay.com ist eine rote 170er Turbine zu finden:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Race-Face-T...d-175mm-Fits-170-7mm-or-Pugsley-/262756032465
Die Achse ist aber fürs DD zu kurz, oder? Sonst gibt es ja oftmals den Trick, das KB zu flippen...

Und zu guter Letzt - warum nicht einfach eine schwarze Kurbel mit rotem KB fahren - das ist doch auch schon mehr rot, als eigentlich nötig:




Oder etwas filigraner und somit weniger farbig:


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (17. Dezember 2016)

Ich möchte das Geld für das 24mm Hope Lager einfach nicht umsonst ausgegeben haben. Die rote Turbine auf ebay.com hab ich gesehen. Ich glaube zwar nicht das die am Hinterbau vorbei kommt aber selbst wenn ist damit ein 4.8er auf ner 90er Felge tabu.

Lenker und Kurbeln sollen ja die beiden großen Farbtupfer sein. Der rote LRS kommt ja wieder weg.

Die Alternative, schwarze Kurbel und farbiges Blatt gibt es natürlich auch. Wirkt aber nur bei 1x Setup gut.


----------



## Turboturtle (2. Januar 2017)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> @Turboturtle24
> Hol dir am besten gleich Sinterbeläge, die Resin der Zee sind leider Mist! Ansonsten eine geniale Bremse!



Frohes Neues an alle 
Hab jetzt auch gemerkt, dass die Beläge Mist sind  Wie finde ich raus, welche momentan verbaut sind?
Hab jetzt von Shimano die H01A (Resin) und H03C (Metall) gefunden, letztere sollen gut sein?

Gruß Niclas


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (3. Januar 2017)

Ja die letzteren haben eine höhere Bremsleistung.


----------



## Starter77 (3. Januar 2017)

Hallo,

Ich bin 1,83 und habe SL 88cm. L oder M?

Vielen Dank


----------



## DrachenDingsda (3. Januar 2017)

Wieso sollte es bei roten Turbine nicht mit einfach und 4,8 klappen?

Du darfst halt nur ein Kettenblatt auf dem 104bcd Lochreis fahren dann ist alles im grünen Bereich. Also alles ab 30z Oval


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (3. Januar 2017)

DrachenDingsda schrieb:


> Wieso sollte es bei roten Turbine nicht mit einfach und 4,8 klappen?
> 
> Du darfst halt nur ein Kettenblatt auf dem 104bcd Lochreis fahren dann ist alles im grünen Bereich. Also alles ab 30z Oval


Selbst schon gemacht? Oder Mutmaßung?
Gemessen passt es leider nicht


----------



## DrachenDingsda (3. Januar 2017)

Selbst schon gemacht mit einer 170er (breite) Race Face Ride 32oval und 80mm felge mit 4,8er Lou 

Ich hatte eine 73mm kettenlinie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H33 (26. Januar 2017)

Hallo DD Gemeinde, 

hat jemand den Flowbeist in 4.6 oder den Maxxix in 4.8 auf den Originalfelgen montiert? Passen die rein und ist noch etwas Platz?

Danke für die Info

Grüße H 33


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (26. Januar 2017)

H33 schrieb:


> Hallo DD Gemeinde,
> 
> hat jemand den Flowbeist in 4.6 oder den Maxxix in 4.8 auf den Originalfelgen montiert? Passen die rein und ist noch etwas Platz?
> 
> ...


Da ist mehr als genug Platz! Einbauen glücklich sein!


----------



## H33 (9. Februar 2017)

Danke für die Antwort. 

Biester montiert und glücklich geworden, der Unterschied zum JJ in 4,0 ist unglaublich.


----------



## zzoebl (14. Februar 2017)

Hallo, hat jemand montiert snowshoe XL auf 100mm Felgen, zum Beispiel Clown Shoes?

Sorry für mein schlechtes deutsch, ich musste google übersetzen

Vielen Dank


----------



## hw_doc (14. Februar 2017)

zzoebl schrieb:


> Hallo, hat jemand montiert snowshoe XL auf 100mm Felgen, zum Beispiel Clown Shoes?
> 
> Sorry für mein schlechtes deutsch, ich musste google übersetzen
> 
> Vielen Dank



Surly Big Fat Larry funktionieren bei @Lenne-Blade auf 100 mm Clown Shoe:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/felt-double-double.722124/page-35#post-12934254
Lou hinten allerdings nicht.

Die Maße: http://surlybikes.com/uploads/downloads/13827_Update_Tire_Geo_Chart_v2.pdf


----------



## zzoebl (15. Februar 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Surly Big Fat Larry funktionieren bei @Lenne-Blade auf 100 mm Clown Shoe:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/felt-double-double.722124/page-35#post-12934254
> Lou hinten allerdings nicht.
> 
> Die Maße: http://surlybikes.com/uploads/downloads/13827_Update_Tire_Geo_Chart_v2.pdf



Vielen Dank, es sieht aus wie es wird eine sehr enge Passform (wenn überhaupt) Der snowshoe XL sollte ein bisschen kleiner als bud / lou, aber nicht viel sein.


----------



## mikeonbike (22. Februar 2017)




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (23. Februar 2017)

Da ist wieder jemand auf die JJ's gewechselt


----------



## mikeonbike (23. Februar 2017)

die 4.8" tubeless rollen einfach genial ... der grip ist auch in allen lebenslagen ausreichend...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knarfifrank (5. März 2017)

winklem schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 533488 Anhang anzeigen 533489 So auf 1x11 umgebaut.
> Schön clean am Sattelrohr ohne das Umwerfergestell.
> Vorne 30er hinten 46er/11.


bin auch am überlegen auf 1x11 umzurüsten. Passt denn tatsächlich auf die Original hintere Nabe ein 11er Ritzelpaket, ist da genug Platz? Jetzt ist ja nur ein 10er Paket drauf.


----------



## hw_doc (5. März 2017)

Knarfifrank schrieb:


> bin auch am überlegen auf 1x11 umzurüsten. Passt denn tatsächlich auf die Original hintere Nabe ein 11er Ritzelpaket, ist da genug Platz? Jetzt ist ja nur ein 10er Paket drauf.



So lange es für Shimano-Freilauf geeignet ist: ja.


----------



## winklem (5. März 2017)

Knarfifrank schrieb:


> bin auch am überlegen auf 1x11 umzurüsten. Passt denn tatsächlich auf die Original hintere Nabe ein 11er Ritzelpaket, ist da genug Platz? Jetzt ist ja nur ein 10er Paket drauf.


Läuft prima, Shimano Freilauf geht bis 1X11


----------



## Knarfifrank (7. März 2017)

paddy2904 schrieb:


> Ich habe fertig!!!!Anhang anzeigen 537950 Anhang anzeigen 537951 Anhang anzeigen 537952 Anhang anzeigen 537953 Anhang anzeigen 537954 Anhang anzeigen 537955 Anhang anzeigen 537956 Anhang anzeigen 537957 Anhang anzeigen 537958 Anhang anzeigen 537959 Anhang anzeigen 537960 Anhang anzeigen 537961


Sieht wirklich gut aus. Bin auch grad am überlegen auf einfach umzurüsten. Wie groß ist denn dein Kettenblatt? Sieht so aus als ob die Kette an der Kettenblattaufnahme reibt. Kannst du mir dazu was sagen? 

Gruß
Frank


----------



## madone (7. März 2017)

Tippe mal auf 30er ... da musst bergauf schon gut drücken


----------



## Knarfifrank (7. März 2017)

madone schrieb:


> Tippe mal auf 30er ... da musst bergauf schon gut drücken


bin auch noch am überlegen ob ich nicht ein 26er oder 28er Blatt auf die untere Aufnahme schraube (64mm Lochkreis). sieht vielleicht ein bisschen komisch aus, müsste aber auch gehen. kann mir da jemand was zu sagen?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madone (7. März 2017)

Das sieht mit Sicherheit seltsam aus 

würde sagen 30er vorne und hinten oneup Shark ... oder einfach so lassen wie es ist

Oder halt ne neue Kurbel ...


----------



## winklem (7. März 2017)

Knarfifrank schrieb:


> Sieht wirklich gut aus. Bin auch grad am überlegen auf einfach umzurüsten. Wie groß ist denn dein Kettenblatt? Sieht so aus als ob die Kette an der Kettenblattaufnahme reibt. Kannst du mir dazu was sagen?
> 
> Gruß
> Frank


Das 30er ist kleiner und um ca 5mm nich innen versetzt da reibt nix. 

https://www.hibike.de/race-face-sin...mm-mod-2017-p721fac89923ebc0905ba44319d9a0acd

*Hinweis zum Single Ring 30t*
Im Gegensatz zu den anderen Größen hat das Race Face Single Ring Narrow-Wide Kettenblatt mit 30 Zähne aus Platzgründen integrierte Gewinde für die üblichen Kettenblattschrauben mit M8x0.75 und eine geringfügig nach innen versetzte Kettenlinie. Je nach Kurbel kann es dennoch notwendig sein, am Kurbelspider etwas Material wegzufeilen, damit die Kette sauber läuft.


----------



## winklem (7. März 2017)

Nix gut drücken...
Zweifach war 24 vorne/ 36 Kassette
Jetzt 30 vorne / 46er Kassette
24/ 36= 0,666667
30/ 46= 0,652174 
Ist sogar kürzer übersetzt


----------



## madone (7. März 2017)

winklem schrieb:


> Nix gut drücken...
> Zweifach war 24 vorne/ 36 Kassette
> Jetzt 30 vorne / 46er Kassette
> 24/ 36= 0,666667
> ...


Ne soweit ich weiß war 24/40 drin ...


----------



## madone (7. März 2017)

Fahre selbst 28/46 ... das geht gerade so für mich


----------



## Knarfifrank (7. März 2017)

madone schrieb:


> Ne soweit ich weiß war 24/40 drin ...


24/38 ist drin


----------



## madone (7. März 2017)

Dann probier doch die 30/46


----------



## winklem (7. März 2017)

madone schrieb:


> Dann probier doch die 30/46


Also wie bei mir


----------



## Bushkiller85 (7. März 2017)

paddy2904 schrieb:


> Ich habe fertig!!!!Anhang anzeigen 537950 Anhang anzeigen 537951 Anhang anzeigen 537952 Anhang anzeigen 537953 Anhang anzeigen 537954 Anhang anzeigen 537955 Anhang anzeigen 537956 Anhang anzeigen 537957 Anhang anzeigen 537958 Anhang anzeigen 537959 Anhang anzeigen 537960 Anhang anzeigen 537961


Und was wiegt das gute Stück jetzt?


----------



## Knarfifrank (7. März 2017)

madone schrieb:


> Dann probier doch die 30/46


Ich glaub wir haben grad aneinander vorbei gesprochen.  Vorne hab ich 24/38, hinten 11/40. also ist der leichteste Gang 24/40 und der ist wirklich gut. Wenn ich aber an die 22/40 von meinem fully ran will müsste ich 26/46 fahren. Meint ihr das geht wenn ich vorne nur das 26er fahre wo jetzt das 24er drauf ist? Fragen über Fragen. Man will ja das Geld nicht in die Tonne treten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (7. März 2017)

madone schrieb:


> Dann probier doch die 30/46



Ich fahr die 24/36 am felt (zweifach original) und am 907 30/46... das fühlt sich für mich ziemlich identisch an - auch in den alpen...


----------



## winklem (8. März 2017)

Da ist dann natürlich schon noch etwas kürzer Übersetzt
24 36= 0,666667
30 46= 0,652174
24 40= 0,6


----------



## Knarfifrank (10. März 2017)

nochmal ein Frage zum 1x11 Umbau. Reicht auch der kurze Käfig vom XT Schaltwerk? Irgendwo hab ich gelesen bei einem Test das der reichen würde für 1x11 und das der lange Käfig für 3-fach angedacht ist. Will eine 11/46 Kassette fahren.


----------



## bikesurfer75 (10. März 2017)

Hallo
Du kannst das XT M8000er Schaltwerk mit dem kurzen Käfig benutzen. Bei mir läuft es auf einer 46 und 42 Kassette


----------



## winklem (10. März 2017)

Ich habe das Schaltwerk mit der 46 Kassette kombiniert: 
Shimano XT RD-M8000 SGS Schaltwerk 11-fach
Top Nor mal Shadow Plus lang


----------



## mikeonbike (11. März 2017)




----------



## Udu (16. März 2017)

Hat jemand Verwendung für einen originalen Feltfreilauf fürs DD30 aus Stahl?
Den hab ich über. Hatte den als Ersatz für meinen Alufreilauf erhalten.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Knarfifrank (18. März 2017)

Umbau auf 1x11 fertig. Bin gespannt wie es in Aktion funktioniert, auf dem Ständer schonmal gut.
Kassette XT 11/46
Schaltwerk XT SGS Long Cage 
Kettenblatt Race Face Turbine 28T (auf der originalen 2 Fach Kurbel)


----------



## hw_doc (18. März 2017)

Knarfifrank schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 585713 Umbau auf 1x11 fertig. Bin gespannt wie es in Aktion funktioniert, auf dem Ständer schonmal gut.
> Kassette XT 11/46
> Schaltwerk XT SGS Long Cage
> Kettenblatt Race Face Turbine 28T (auf der originalen 2 Fach Kurbel)



Reicht das kurze nicht bei Einfach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knarfifrank (18. März 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Reicht das kurze nicht bei Einfach?


Laut einigen Usern die es auch verbaut haben schon. Laut Hersteller aber bei einem 46er Ritzel den langen Käfig. Mich stört es nicht, hatte vorher auch einen langen drauf. Funktioniert aber wohl beides.


----------



## cherokee190 (18. März 2017)

Ein kurzes Shimano Schaltwerk für 11fach gibts doch gar nicht. Nur Lang und Mittellang. Aber das Mittellange (GS) recht in der Tat problemlos für das 46er Ritzel bei einfach vorn.


----------



## hw_doc (18. März 2017)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Ein kurzes Shimano Schaltwerk für 11fach gibts doch gar nicht. Nur Lang und Mittellang. Aber das Mittellange (GS) recht in der Tat problemlos für das 46er Ritzel bei einfach vorn.



Mein ich ja!  B)


----------



## mikeonbike (19. März 2017)

Ja, aber lt. Shimano offiziell nur das lange mit 11-46... auch wenn das mittlere funktioniert  fahre auch das lange am 907, nachdem ich ewig nach den kombatibiltäten gesucht hatte... ich wollte, das es problemlos funktioniert, ohne experimente - das tut es...


----------



## bikesurfer75 (19. März 2017)

Hallo.
Das ist nicht richtig. Das mittellange ist auch offiziell von Shimano bis 46 zugelassen. Allerdings nur in der 1X11 Variante. Sonst bis 42 bei 2X11 vorne.
Das lange Schaltwerk ist zusätzlich auch für 3X11 zugelassen. Das ist der Unterschied zwischen dem langen und dem mittellangen .


----------



## mikeonbike (19. März 2017)

bikesurfer75 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Das ist nicht richtig. Das mittellange ist auch offiziell von Shimano bis 46 zugelassen. Allerdings nur in der 1X11 Variante. Sonst bis 42 bei 2X11 vorne.
> Das lange Schaltwerk ist zusätzlich auch für 3X11 zugelassen. Das ist der Unterschied zwischen dem langen und dem mittellangen .



Ok, das kann ich wo nachlesen ... onlineshop gilt nicht ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikesurfer75 (20. März 2017)

Hallo.
Hier bitte sehr http://bike.shimano.com/content/sac...ts11/mountain/deore-xt-m8000/rd-m8000-gs.html


----------



## Knarfifrank (20. März 2017)

Praxistest erfolgreich abgeschlossen. Schaltet perfekt.


----------



## mikeonbike (20. März 2017)

bikesurfer75 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Hier bitte sehr http://bike.shimano.com/content/sac...ts11/mountain/deore-xt-m8000/rd-m8000-gs.html



jupp,  da hast du recht,  besten dank


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (23. März 2017)

Heute Morgen schnell mal die Plastikforke reingesteckt.
Optik passt, Fahrverhalten auch. Meine Bandscheiben sagen der Schafft bleibt so lang, evtl noch nen Zentimeter weg, weniger aber nicht.





Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## winklem (23. März 2017)

Die Bluto ist für meine Bandscheibe besser


----------



## mikeonbike (23. März 2017)

was hast du denn da an federweg reingesteckt? die kiste kommt vorne ganz schön hoch...


----------



## mikeonbike (23. März 2017)

das hier sind 80...


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (23. März 2017)

Sieht nach 100mm aus bei @winklem


----------



## winklem (23. März 2017)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> was hast du denn da an federweg reingesteckt? die kiste kommt vorne ganz schön hoch...


100mm, geht aber gut und 15mm Sag sind es ja auch


----------



## hw_doc (23. März 2017)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Sieht nach 100mm aus bei @winklem



Kann man mit nem ZS-Steuersatzunterteil wie bei Dir etwas kompensieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (23. März 2017)

So aktuelles (ungenaue) Personenwaagenmessung ergibt 13,7kg.

Auf ne zwölf vor dem Komma werde ich das wohl @4.8 und 2x10 nicht schaffen. Für die Waage wären jetzt Kendas was tolles 

Was dieses Jahr noch fürs DD kommt?

-Paintjob für Rahmen und Gabel
-die Bluto bekommt 100mm
-Carbonlenker 
-nen "S" Rahmen probefahren und kaufen    

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bioantrieb (23. März 2017)

Paintjob warum und welche Farbe

Carbonlenker hab ich nen superleichten Easton, der optisch perfekt zum DD70 (im original Farbton) passt und super zu fahren ist, kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (23. März 2017)

@Bioantrieb 
Candyred hab ich im Kopf. Der Lenker wird wohl sicher nen RF Sixc werden.
Hauptsache etwas mit Flex (der aktuelle ATLAS ist "brutal" steif) und in haltbar.


----------



## hw_doc (24. März 2017)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> @Bioantrieb
> Candyred hab ich im Kopf. Der Lenker wird wohl sicher nen RF Sixc werden.
> Hauptsache etwas mit Flex (der aktuelle ATLAS ist "brutal" steif) und in haltbar.



Syntace Vector. Oder ne Federgabel.  B)


----------



## mikeonbike (24. März 2017)

hab noch einen syntace vector abzugeben - eine runde gefahren - nur leichte montagespuren zu sehen, war mit paste und drehmoment montiert. matt statt überlicherweise glänzend...


----------



## zaskar62 (24. März 2017)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> hab noch einen syntace vector abzugeben - eine runde gefahren - nur leichte montagespuren zu sehen, war mit paste und drehmoment montiert. matt statt überlicherweise glänzend...


@mikeonbike
Breite,Rise und Price...?


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (24. März 2017)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> hab noch einen syntace vector abzugeben - eine runde gefahren - nur leichte montagespuren zu sehen, war mit paste und drehmoment montiert. matt statt überlicherweise glänzend...


35er Klemmung? DH Freigabe?

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mikeonbike (24. März 2017)

760 mm, 10mm rise, 31,8 klemmung... was war dh noch mal ...


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (24. März 2017)

Schade  aber danke dir fürs Angebot. Du weißt ja...was nicht stabil genug ist, Mache ich auf dem weg zur Pommesbude kaputt 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (24. März 2017)

Einen Syntace Vector Carbon muß man aber erst mal kaputt bekommen.
Hab ich noch nicht gehört!


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (24. März 2017)

Geht ganz schnell wenn ich den in ner 35er Klemmung fahre 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zaskar62 (24. März 2017)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Geht ganz schnell wenn ich den in ner 35er Klemmung fahre
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


Der Preis wäre noch offen...


----------



## BigJohn (25. März 2017)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Geht ganz schnell wenn ich den in ner 35er Klemmung fahre
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


Syntace bietet keine 35er an


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (25. März 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Syntace bietet keine 35er an


Ich gebe mir in Zukunft besser Mühe, Witz, Sarkasmus oder Ironie besser zu kennzeichnen 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hw_doc (25. März 2017)

Also den SIXC kannst Du bzgl. Komfortgewinn streichen. War mein erster Versuch, das damals noch starre Farley zu zähmen. 
Habe nen Crankbrothers-Lenker am Fatty, der sehr stark flext - fast schon beängstigend. Würde ich Dir aber nicht empfehlen. Beim Bike-Labortest vor einiger Zeit waren Syntace mit Abstand vorne. Da würde ich mir bzgl. DH-Freigabe keinen Kopf machen. Ob Du mit dem Teil auch Komfortgewinn hast, kann ich Dir aber nicht sagen. Wirklich helfen kann da eigentlich auch nur ne Federgabel und ein paar Griffe wie die ESI Chunky bringen (mir) auch was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (25. März 2017)

Wurden da nicht vor kurzem griffe mit dämpfung vorgestellt?


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (27. März 2017)

Ich bringe ein Gewicht von 105kg auf die Waage. Bei mir flexen Dinge schon die sind bei anderen noch lange Bocksteif.

Ich bin am 29er nen Next gefahren. Der hat so stark geflext das war fast unheimlich.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Meister-Dieter (27. März 2017)

"Bei mir flexen Dinge schon die sind bei anderen noch lange Bocksteif".


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (28. März 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> "Bei mir flexen Dinge schon die sind bei anderen noch lange Bocksteif".
> 
> [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


Ach Mist, den hab ich jetzt selbst gegen die Wand gefahren [emoji23]

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bikerchris87 (29. März 2017)

Welcher Freilaufkörper ist beim DD30 serienmäßig verbaut? Brauch nen neuen und mein freundlicher vor Ort konnte mir ohne Angaben der Nabentype nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## hw_doc (29. März 2017)

bikerchris87 schrieb:


> Welcher Freilaufkörper ist beim DD30 serienmäßig verbaut? Brauch nen neuen und mein freundlicher vor Ort konnte mir ohne Angaben der Nabentype nicht weiterhelfen.



Vor kurzem hatte hier doch jemand gepostet, dass er noch einen liegen hat!


----------



## audis2limo (9. April 2017)

Hallo,

ich war lange nicht mehr zu besuch, mehr gefahren als gesurft....

Vor einigen Wochen war ich mal wieder bei Fahrrad Franz und habe ein paar Fatbikes getestet, dabei ist mir auch die Federgabel vom Bluto unter dien Lenker gekommen. . Einmal eine verstellbare und dann nochmal eine OneLoc.

Welche fahrt Ihr? Mir hat die mit dem OneLoc am besten gefallen. Federweg wird wohl eine mit 100mm werden.

Was brauche ich noch? Braucht man einen neuen Steuersatz? Wenn ja welchen?

Danke und Gruß

Andreas


----------



## hw_doc (9. April 2017)

audis2limo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich war lange nicht mehr zu besuch, mehr gefahren als gesurft....
> 
> ...



Es ist nicht mal eine ganze Seite her, da wurde das Thema hier wieder mal behandelt.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (14. April 2017)

So was das erste das ich am Scott kaputt mache? Richtig.....Tretlager 

Naja defekt, Krankheit und Crash verleiten mich dazu den Schaft der Gabel einzukürzen. Das ganze mit Tune Carbonspacern und ner Titanschraube(die originale hab ich durch nen Missgeschick kaputt gemacht) garniert.


----------



## paddy2904 (16. April 2017)

hier mal mein aktueller Stand:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (26. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

welche Bremsscheiben kann das DD30 vorne bzw. hinten aufnehmen? Standardgemäß sind ja vorne 180 und hinten 160er verbaut.

Hier im Forum habe ich gelesen (auf Seite 47 oder 48) das der User Winklem vorne 203er und hinten 180er verbaut hat.
Ein oder zwei Seiten weiter hat jmd. vorne und hinten 180er verbaut.

Sind dann zusätzliche Teile von Nöten?

Danke im Voraus,

BTW:

Ich habe noch die Austauschsattelstüte aus Alu, die original DD30 Gabel und den Vorbau des DD30 zu verkaufen. Falls jmd. Interesse hat.

Danke,


----------



## ToAo (26. Juli 2017)

Hallo,

an meinem DD10 habe ich vorne einen Adapter auf 203mm für 203mm Scheiben und hinten den Adapter von vorne mit 180mm Scheibe benutzt.
Hat keine Probleme gemacht.


----------



## piazza (26. Juli 2017)

ToAo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> an meinem DD10 habe ich vorne einen Adapter auf 203mm für 203mm Scheiben und hinten den Adapter von vorne mit 180mm Scheibe benutzt.
> Hat keine Probleme gemacht.


+1, ohne Probleme (DD30)


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (27. Juli 2017)

Danke euch für die schnellen Antworten, aber eins noch:

welchen Adapter benötige ich für vorne, wenn ich auf 203er-Scheiben wechsele?

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/Scheibenbremsadapter-fuer-203-mm-Scheibe-p6638/

7 Ausführungen ???

P.S. Fahre vorne die Lauf Carbonara.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (27. Juli 2017)

schwarz/VR postmount auf postmount


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (27. Juli 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> schwarz/VR postmount auf postmount


Danke für die schnelle Antwort, ist das auch bei der Lauf Carbonara der Fall?

Ich glaube nämlich, dasss ich bei der Montage der 180er Original-Scheibe vom Felt auf die Lauf den urspünglichen Adapter garnicht benötigt habe....(bin momentan nicht vor Ort).


----------



## Meister-Dieter (27. Juli 2017)

Dann hat die Gabel eine 7" Postmountaufnahme.
VR Postmount 7" auf Postmount
SM-MA F203P/PM


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (31. Juli 2017)

piazza schrieb:


> +1, ohne Probleme (DD30)



Also ich habe den vorderen 180er Adpater nach hinten gepackt mit 180er Scheibe. Leider funktioniert das überhaupt nicht, da die Bremsscheibe in der Bremse schleift. Allerdings habe ich auf die falschen Beläge benutzt, BS01 anstatt G02A. Trotzdem ist das auch arschknapp mit der hinteren Strebe und Scheibe. Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## piazza (31. Juli 2017)

Wobblin-Gobblin schrieb:


> Also ich habe den vorderen 180er Adpater nach hinten gepackt mit 180er Scheibe. Leider funktioniert das überhaupt nicht, da die Bremsscheibe in der Bremse schleift. Allerdings habe ich auf die falschen Beläge benutzt, BS01 anstatt GS02. Trotzdem ist das auch arschknapp mit der hinteren Strebe. Was mache ich falsch?



...hm, hab das auch so gemacht. Fährst du vll. eine "floating" disc, also die mit Spider und Nieten? Da könnte es knapp werden evtl. Ansonsten haben die Adapter ja auch große bzw. Langlöcher und lassen sich ein wenig verschieben; vor dem finalen Festziehen einfach in die richtige Position (zur Not mit Klebeband) bringen. Bremssattel hab ich "optisch" ausgerichtet, also bei zurückgedrückten Kolben ohne Beläge mittig und gerade auf die Scheibe ausgerichtet. Hatte (daher?) auch noch nie bzw. nur marginal einseitig/schräg abgeschliffene Beläge.

Lack von der Postmountaufnahme vor Adaptermontage ganz runtergekratzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (1. August 2017)

piazza schrieb:


> ...hm, hab das auch so gemacht. Fährst du vll. eine "floating" disc, also die mit Spider und Nieten? Da könnte es knapp werden evtl. Ansonsten haben die Adapter ja auch große bzw. Langlöcher und lassen sich ein wenig verschieben; vor dem finalen Festziehen einfach in die richtige Position (zur Not mit Klebeband) bringen. Bremssattel hab ich "optisch" ausgerichtet, also bei zurückgedrückten Kolben ohne Beläge mittig und gerade auf die Scheibe ausgerichtet. Hatte (daher?) auch noch nie bzw. nur marginal einseitig/schräg abgeschliffene Beläge.
> 
> Lack von der Postmountaufnahme vor Adaptermontage ganz runtergekratzt?



Jetzt hat es geklappt. Lag wohl an mir, bin wohl zu blöd , den Bremsadapter hinten richtig rum zu montieren :/

Danke nochmal an alle für die super Hilfe, echt top. 

Lade heute abend mal Bilder hoch


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (2. August 2017)

So, wie versprochen, mein DD30, mittlerweile über 5000KM gefahren, davon ca. 1500 mit der Lauf. Top-Gabel, möchte ich nie mehr missen


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (2. August 2017)

Ich merke schon ich fahr zu wenig  

Aber chique sieht dein DD30 aus!


----------



## sharam (14. August 2017)

Moin zusammen, ich bin frisch gebackener Felt DD30 Rahmenbesitzer.
Leider ohne sämtliches Zubehör....
Hat irgendwer von euch noch eine Kurbel für diesen Rahmen?


----------



## Turboturtle (27. August 2017)

Hey Leute, ich bin immer noch super gerne mit meinem DD30 unterwegs 

Gerne nehme ich es auch Huckepack mit:


 

Die neue Zee Bremse hat sich für mich auch gelohnt, grade auf längeren Abfahrten wird sie nicht so heiß wie die originale 



 

Hat schon jemand die neuen Jumbo Jim Addix (mit dem blauen Streifen) getestet? Wollte mir für den Winter einen neuen 4.8er für hinten bestellen..

Liebe Grüße
Niclas


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (27. August 2017)

Das DD30 ist schon eine Augenweide!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (27. August 2017)

Turboturtle schrieb:


> Hey Leute, ich bin immer noch super gerne mit meinem DD30 unterwegs
> 
> Gerne nehme ich es auch Huckepack mit:
> Anhang anzeigen 637821
> ...


Ich werde im Winter auf Maxxis wechseln. Minion


----------



## piazza (28. August 2017)

Turboturtle schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand die neuen Jumbo Jim Addix (mit dem blauen Streifen) getestet?


Würde mich auch interessieren. Evtl. geb ich ihnen dann nochmal ne Chance, nachdem sie mich bei Nässe dermaßen im Stich gelassen haben...


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (29. August 2017)

piazza schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren. Evtl. geb ich ihnen dann nochmal ne Chance, nachdem sie mich bei Nässe dermaßen im Stich gelassen haben...



Dito, aber ich nehme nächstes Mal die Maxxis. Scheiss' auf das Gewicht


----------



## automa (31. August 2017)

Nach knapp 18 Monaten ist von meinem ursprünglichem DD70 nicht mehr viel übrig. Gestern die Federgabel installiert. Jetzt ist es komplett. Mehr lohnt sich bei dem Rahmen nicht, aber ich bin happy damit und nun auch für grobere Trails gewappnet.

DD70 18,5" M Rahmen
RaceFace Ride 1x mit 34z Kettenblatt
XT Schaltwerk und Bremsen
PRO Koryak Teleskop Sattelstütze
DT Swiss BR 2250 mit tubeless JJ 4.0
Wren Federgabel


----------



## winklem (31. August 2017)

automa schrieb:


> DT Swiss BR 2250 mit tubeless JJ 4.0


Und die hast du tubeless bekommen! Respekt


----------



## cherokee190 (31. August 2017)

winklem schrieb:


> Und die hast du tubeless bekommen! Respekt



woran sollte es denn scheitern, an den DT oder den JJ?


----------



## winklem (31. August 2017)

An den JJ die bei mir alleine von der Original Felge fallen ;-)


----------



## automa (31. August 2017)

winklem schrieb:


> An den JJ die bei mir alleine von der Original Felge fallen ;-)


Mit der Weinmann Felge die original verbaut ist hätte ich es nicht mal ausprobiert. Sitzt so dermassen lose drauf dass man sie ohne Heber runterhusten kann. Bei der DT sitzt es schön eng wenn man auch noch zusätzlich Fattystrippers nutzt (Latexfelgenband), und ich habe die Snakeskin JJs benutzt.


----------



## piazza (31. August 2017)

automa schrieb:


> Sitzt so dermassen lose drauf dass man sie ohne Heber runterhusten kann.


+1
Habs auch mal versucht, aber die Gefahr, dass es den Reifen bei plötzl. Luftverlust ('burping') von der Felge zieht, hat es mich auch wieder sein lassen. Und 600 EUR für nen BR 2250 Laufradsatz war mir TL nicht wert - da kann man einige Schläuche kaufen


----------



## Knarfifrank (31. August 2017)

auf meinem DD30 laufen die Originalfelgen mit den JJ4.8 LiteSkin mit den Fattystripper Tubeless. Man braucht zwar viel viel Nerven und Geduld und am besten vier bis fünf Hände. (Vielen Dank an Rommos). Hab beim letzten wechseln eine halbe stunde für einen Reifen gebraucht. Aber wenn sie dann endlich in die Felge greifen, laufen sie problemlos und man kann auch einen Druck von 0,5 fahren, halten tadellos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (31. August 2017)

automa schrieb:


> Nach knapp 18 Monaten ist von meinem ursprünglichem DD70 nicht mehr viel übrig. Gestern die Federgabel installiert. Jetzt ist es komplett. Mehr lohnt sich bei dem Rahmen nicht, aber ich bin happy damit und nun auch für grobere Trails gewappnet.
> 
> DD70 18,5" M Rahmen
> RaceFace Ride 1x mit 34z Kettenblatt
> ...


Ist das ne 120mm Gabel? Sieht schon sehr groß und hochbeinig aus.
Wie bist du mit der Gabel zufrieden?


----------



## mikeonbike (31. August 2017)

Knarfifrank schrieb:


> auf meinem DD30 laufen die Originalfelgen mit den JJ4.8 LiteSkin mit den Fattystripper Tubeless. Man braucht zwar viel viel Nerven und Geduld und am besten vier bis fünf Hände. (Vielen Dank an Rommos). Hab beim letzten wechseln eine halbe stunde für einen Reifen gebraucht. Aber wenn sie dann endlich in die Felge greifen, laufen sie problemlos und man kann auch einen Druck von 0,5 fahren, halten tadellos.



dafür habt ihr auch immer noch meinen uneingeschränkten respekt ... das hätte ich mir nicht angetan. die jj's sitzen absolut sch***** in der originalen felge, eigentlich gar nicht...


----------



## mikeonbike (31. August 2017)

80 mm sind für mich mehr als genug und verändern die originale geometrie eh schon um 20 mm... nochmal 40 mm mehr wären zumindest für den s rahmen deutlich zu viel, würde ich meinen...


----------



## mike_and_bike (1. September 2017)

Hallo, ich lese hier schon eine ganze Weile mit und wollte jetzt auch mal aktiv werden.
Ich bin Mike, 38 Jahre und komme aus dem Osnabrücker Land. Seit kurzem habe ein gebrauchtes DD 30 und wollte ein paar Macken ausbessern. Hat jemand von euch einen original Lackstift, den er nicht mehr benötigt? Darüber hinaus fehlen die originalen Lenkerkappen. Hat die zufällig auch noch jemand übrig? Danke schön einmal für eure Hilfe. Viele Grüße, Mike


----------



## Heyerdahl (2. September 2017)

Hallo, 

ich habe eine Frage zur Rahmengrösse eines DD30 , ich bin 190cm / SL91 und bin mir unsicher ob Grösse M (18,5") oder L(21") die richtige ist.
Habs gern sportlich und mit viel Überhöhung ( Sattel - Lenker) kein Problem. Im 29iger tendiere ich eher zu 19".

Desweiteren ist die Bremsanlange beim 2016 Model mechanisch oder hydraulisch? Auf den Bildern im Netz sieht's zumindest irgendwie mechanisch aus.
Die Carbon stütze scheint wohl auch gegen eine aus Alu getauscht worden zu sein? 

Danke im Voraus.
Steffen


----------



## mikeonbike (2. September 2017)

Bei der carbonstütze gabs nen rückruf... Die wurde gegen die alustütze getauscht... Beim dd30 ist die bremsanlage eine shimano deore...


----------



## hw_doc (3. September 2017)

Heyerdahl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe eine Frage zur Rahmengrösse eines DD30 , ich bin 190cm / SL91 und bin mir unsicher ob Grösse M (18,5") oder L(21") die richtige ist.
> Habs gern sportlich und mit viel Überhöhung ( Sattel - Lenker) kein Problem. Im 29iger tendiere ich eher zu 19".
> ...



Zur Rahmenhöhe:
Ich hab in etwa 1,85/85 und fand das M recht lang. Ein S hätte aber zu sehr großem Auszug bei der Stütze geführt - aber wohl noch funktioniert. 
Allerdings wäre bei mir die Gabelschaft-Länge zu knapp gewesen, die haben Felt ohnehin nicht großzügig bemessen. 
Von daher würde ich Dir klar zu nem L raten!


----------



## Heyerdahl (3. September 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Zur Rahmenhöhe:
> Ich hab in etwa 1,85/85 und fand das M recht lang.  ...
> Von daher würde ich Dir klar zu nem L raten!



Hmmm ... irgendwie erschliesst sich mir die Logic nicht ganz, wenn Du die Grösse  M (OR 586/610mm) zu lang fandest sollte mir wohl das L ( OR (610/640mm) erst recht zu lang sein. Aus meiner Sicht macht die Aussage eher Sinn wenn Dir M zu lang ist, sollte M mir weniger zu lang sein bei 5cm mehr Körpergrösse. Die 7cm mehr Sattelstützenauszug lässt sich ja ohne weiteres realisieren.  Weiss jemand wie die Sitzrohrlänge gemessen wurde ... Mitte Tretlager - Oberkante Sitzrohr?  Steuerrohrlänge ist noch mal ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Udu (4. September 2017)

Ich bin 173 gross. SL 79.
Ich habe mein DD30 in M verkauft. Es war mir minimal zu gross.
Ehrlich gesagt kann ich dich mit deinen Maßen in M nicht vorstellen.
Ich bin mir sicher, dass es das L sein sollte.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (4. September 2017)

Heyerdahl schrieb:


> Hmmm ... irgendwie erschliesst sich mir die Logic nicht ganz, wenn Du die Grösse  M (OR 586/610mm) zu lang fandest sollte mir wohl das L ( OR (610/640mm) erst recht zu lang sein. Aus meiner Sicht macht die Aussage eher Sinn wenn Dir M zu lang ist, sollte M mir weniger zu lang sein bei 5cm mehr Körpergrösse. Die 7cm mehr Sattelstützenauszug lässt sich ja ohne weiteres realisieren.  Weiss jemand wie die Sitzrohrlänge gemessen wurde ... Mitte Tretlager - Oberkante Sitzrohr?  Steuerrohrlänge ist noch mal ein anderes Thema.



So aus dem Kontext gerissen wird sich auch anderen die Logik des von Dir zitierten Textes nicht erschließen...


----------



## mike_and_bike (7. September 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

hat denn niemand von euch den originalen Lackstift vom DD30 über?

Viele Grüße,
Mike


----------



## mikeonbike (8. September 2017)

ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass es einen originalen lackstift dazu gab ... bei mir zumindest nicht ...


----------



## hw_doc (8. September 2017)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass es einen originalen lackstift dazu gab ... bei mir zumindest nicht ...



Bei einige war er dabei, bei anderen nicht.


----------



## mikeonbike (8. September 2017)

COPY PASTE (und passt sogar 100%)

Hallo Zusammen,

hat denn niemand von euch den originalen Lackstift vom DD30 über?

Viele Grüße,
Mike


----------



## Bushkiller85 (18. September 2017)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass es einen originalen lackstift dazu gab ... bei mir zumindest nicht ...


Also bei mir war auch einer dabei :-D


mikeonbike schrieb:


> Bei der carbonstütze gabs nen rückruf... Die wurde gegen die alustütze getauscht... Beim dd30 ist die bremsanlage eine shimano deore...


Was heißt denn Rückruf? War damit irgendwas?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike_and_bike (18. September 2017)

Hast du den Lackstift über?


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (19. September 2017)

Bei mir war leider auch kein Lackstift dabei.

Zum Thema Rückruf:

Die ursprüngliche Carbon-Sattelstütze wurde gegen eine aus Alu getauscht. Das Thema wurde aber irgendwie totgeschwiegen, und ich musste beim Händler anfragen, was denn nun mit dem Rückruf sei. Kommentarlos kam dann irgendwann die Sattelstütze an....liegt noch unverpackt bei mir rum, fahre immernoch mit der aus Carbon 

Bei der Gelegenheit:

Habe noch die Origianl-Gabel vom DD30 hier (1. Charge ohne seitliche Schrauben), den originalen Vorbau sowie die angesprochene Alu-Sattelstütze.  Bei Intresse einfach melden.


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (20. September 2017)

Hat jmd. von euch auf auf den Originafelgen vom DD30 bereits die Maxxis Minions verbaut? Passt das?


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (21. September 2017)

Hab' heute die Minions 4.8 montiert, kein Problem auf der Origianlfelge. Die kommen mit dünner als die JJ 4.8 vor. Muss ich mich noch dran gewöhnen


----------



## chriwei (1. Oktober 2017)

Guten Morgen,

ich fahre jetzt seit 2 Jahren meine PUmmelfee...
Es ist schon sehr viel verändert...

Ich bin nun auf 1x10 umgestiegen und nun ist ein innenverlegter Zug frei 
Da würde ich jetzt gern die Vario-Sattelstütze verbauen...

Hat damit schon jemand erfahrung?
Denn irgend wie kommt der Zug nicht einfach durch... Ich habe das Tretlager und Co ausgebaut.. Da ist aber auch nicht wirklich etwas zu sehen... Nur das sehr wenig platz ist...

Viele Grüße
Chris


----------



## chriwei (2. Oktober 2017)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> 80 mm sind für mich mehr als genug und verändern die originale geometrie eh schon um 20 mm... nochmal 40 mm mehr wären zumindest für den s rahmen deutlich zu viel, würde ich meinen...



Rund um Andechs reichen 80mm wirklich aus...
Allerdings bei dem Trail richtung Frieding machen die 100mm mehr spaß


----------



## mikeonbike (2. Oktober 2017)

chriwei schrieb:


> Rund um Andechs reichen 80mm wirklich aus...
> Allerdings bei dem Trail richtung Frieding machen die 100mm mehr spaß



nö,  richtig spass machts ohne federgabel... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (31. Oktober 2017)

Das DD70 wieder auf Winterbereifung umgestellt und zur passiven Verkehrssicherheit auf Blingstrips umgerüstet.
Ab den ersten Minusgraden kommt die Carbonforke auch wieder zum Zug.


----------



## audis2limo (1. November 2017)

Hallo miteinander.

Ich habe seit einiger Zeit ein Problem mit der Bremse hinten. Mittlerweile sifft sie und muss ersetzt werden. Welcher Bremssattel ist original verbaut?
Wenn man ein Upgrade macht, muss dann auch der Hebel ersetzt werden?
Danke
Andreas


----------



## hw_doc (1. November 2017)

audis2limo schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander.
> 
> Ich habe seit einiger Zeit ein Problem mit der Bremse hinten. Mittlerweile sifft sie und muss ersetzt werden. Welcher Bremssattel ist original verbaut?
> Wenn man ein Upgrade macht, muss dann auch der Hebel ersetzt werden?
> ...



Wenn die Originalbremse des DD70 sifft, kann es nur Fremdeinwirkung sein!
Ansonsten wird bei Deinem Modell sicherlich was über Hersteller und Modellnummer auf dem betroffenen Teil stehen...
Von Shimano bspw. bekommt man auch einzelne Sättel - Umbauten auf Magura sind ganz populär.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (1. November 2017)

Der Sattel kann nicht siffen, wäre die erste mechanische Bremse die das macht 

Original ist eine Tektro Novella verbaut vorn wie hinten.


----------



## audis2limo (1. November 2017)

doch doch, die sifft, sie ist Hydraulisch, da DD30. Auf dem Sattel steht leider nur Shimano drauf.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (1. November 2017)

Ah ok keine ahnung wie ich auf DD 70 kam.
Da es für shimano nicht wirklich Teile gibt brauchst nen neuen Sattel oder komplett.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (1. November 2017)

Laut Felt ist ne Deore 615 dran.


----------



## audis2limo (1. November 2017)

OK, danke, dann werde ich mir die gleiche wieder holen. Oder hat jemand von euch etwas anderes verbaut (verbessert)?


----------



## hw_doc (1. November 2017)




----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (3. November 2017)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Das DD70 wieder auf Winterbereifung umgestellt und zur passiven Verkehrssicherheit auf Blingstrips umgerüstet.
> Ab den ersten Minusgraden kommt die Carbonforke auch wieder zum Zug.



Top, diese Blingstrips.

Werde ich mir auch zulegen, für meine Fahrten zur Arbeit


----------



## Heyerdahl (9. November 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe mal noch eine Frage zur Gabel vom DD30. Habe gesehen das es Räder mit und ohne Befestigungspunkte an den Gabelscheiden gibt.
Ab welchem Modeljahr waren diese Befestigungspunkte verfügbar oder sind verschwunden?


----------



## Knarfifrank (9. November 2017)

Heyerdahl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mal noch eine Frage zur Gabel vom DD30. Habe gesehen das es Räder mit und ohne Befestigungspunkte an den Gabelscheiden gibt.
> Ab welchem Modeljahr waren diese Befestigungspunkte verfügbar oder sind verschwunden?


also mein DD30 ist von 2016, da waren sie noch dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## audis2limo (9. November 2017)

Zur Gabel: mein DD30 (Auslieferung Anfang 2015) hat jeweils 2 Besfestigungspunkte auf der Innenseite der Gabel.
Zur meiner defekten Bremse: Ich habe mit jetzt den Sattel BR-M6000 von Shimano besorgt. Mal schauen was passiert


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (9. November 2017)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

mein DD30 ist aus der allerersten Charge aus Ende 2014/Anfang 2015 und hat wie Audis2Limo's DD jeweils 2 Schrauben auf der Innenseite der Gabel. Ich glaube, das Model danach (2016) hatte bereits die Schraube aussen.


----------



## Heyerdahl (9. November 2017)

Kann mir mal jemand der das DD30 Modell hat wo die 3 Schrauben aussen auf der Gabelscheide sind mal die folgenden Abstaende messen.

Achse -> 1. Befestigungspunkt
1. Befestigungspunkt -> 2. Befestigungspunkt
2. Befestigungspunkt -> 3. Befestigungspunkt

die Frage ziehlt ab ob man eine LowRider(Vorderrad Gepaechtraeger z.B. sowas https://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile...er-federgabel-gepaecktraeger-lr-f01/5463.html)  daran montieren kann oder ob man noch andere Schellen benutzen muss.

Danke im voraus.


----------



## Knarfifrank (9. November 2017)

Heyerdahl schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand der das DD30 Modell hat wo die 3 Schrauben aussen auf der Gabelscheide sind mal die folgenden Abstaende messen.
> 
> Achse -> 1. Befestigungspunkt
> 1. Befestigungspunkt -> 2. Befestigungspunkt
> ...


Achse-1.Punkt=150mm
1.-2.Punkt=65mm
2.-3.Punkt=65mm


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (13. November 2017)

Carbon oder... Ähhh... Wintermode nun auch bei der Forke. Bin jedes mal erstaunt wie geil es mit ohne Federgabel so ist.


----------



## Knarfifrank (17. November 2017)

habe heute mein DD30 auf eine Bluto umgerüstet. Ist da jemandem schon mal aufgefallen das der konische Gabelschaft der Bluto, da wo die Gabel am Rahmen aufliegt, anders ist als die Original Gabel? Die Original Gabel hat nochmal ein kleines konisches Distanzstück das dann im Lager aufliegt. Wenn ich jetzt die Bluto, die das nicht hat, einbaue habe ich minimales Spiel, aber was schlimmer ist, die Gabel schleift mit der Auflagefläche am Rahmen. Das kommt daher, da das Lager etwas im Rahmen liegt und dieses konische Distanzstück (im Bild markiert) an der Gabel fehlt. 


 
hat das jemand auch schon bemerkt? kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (17. November 2017)

Den Konus musst du von der alten Gabel zur Bluto übernehmen! Oder einen weiteren kaufen. Ich kann mal schauen, eventuell hab ich sogar noch einen. Hab ja schon das ein oder andere Lenkkopflager im DD zerstört.

Fahr keinesfalls so weiter!


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (17. November 2017)

Hab noch nen alten Konus gefunden vom Lager das ursprünglich in meinem DD war.
Ich schicks dir zu, hab deine Adresse ja noch 
Sollten wir uns ne persönlich treffen bring nen Bier mit


----------



## Knarfifrank (17. November 2017)

Kann man das abmachen? Hab's probiert, dachte das geht nicht ab da das so fest drauf ist. Dann probiere ich das nochmal abzukriegen. 
Das ist wirklich nett. So ein Bierchen zusammen trinken wär schon was


----------



## Knarfifrank (17. November 2017)

keine Chance das abzukriegen, da mach ich alles nur kaputt wenn ich mit Gewalt rangehe.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (17. November 2017)

Dieser Konus ist aufgeschlagen, der kann sich schon gut wehrhaft sein.
Ich schick dir den morgen per Post los.
Ist halt nen gebrauchter. Der ist in deinem Fall aber besser als keiner.


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (17. November 2017)

Den Konus kann man auf jeden Fall abmachen, habe ich beim Umbau zur Lauf auch erst später gemerkt. Erst dachte ich, der 'gehöre' zur Orginalgabel, aber der geht ab. Ich habe diesen dann für die Lauf übernommen.


----------



## Knarfifrank (18. November 2017)

Aha, aber WIE??


----------



## Starter77 (18. November 2017)

Mit einem alten Küchenmesser zwischen Gabel und Konus und dann vorsichtig abhebeln. Stück für Stück vorsichtig drum herum und dann geht er irgendwann ab


----------



## hw_doc (18. November 2017)

Knarfifrank schrieb:


> Aha, aber WIE??



Breiter und zugleich flacher Schraubendreher, kleine Holzkeile aus dem Verlegebereich o. ä...


----------



## mikeonbike (23. November 2017)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> ... Hab ja schon das ein oder andere Lenkkopflager im DD zerstört!...





Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Hab noch nen alten Konus gefunden vom Lager das ursprünglich in meinem DD war....



...erklärt so manches ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (23. November 2017)

Tzz, Frechheit


----------



## audis2limo (26. November 2017)

Also meine Rückmeldung zur neuen BR-M6000 Bremse hinten steht ja noch aus. Erste Fahrt 30 km mit neuer Bremse hinten: Alles OK, ließ sich auch bessen entlüften als das alte Modell. Gerade für Hinten ist der Bremssattel mit seiner Entlüfteranordnung besser als der Originale.


----------



## audis2limo (5. Dezember 2017)

Neues Problem:

Am Sonntag lag im Taunus herrlich viel Schnee, also rauf auf´s Rad und mal wieder durch den Schnee wälzen... Leider ging es nur etwa 1 km gut, dann kam ein Kettenriss....

Zuhause gesehen, dass einen Shimano HG-X montiert war. Anzahl der Kettenglieder: 114. Allerdings finde ich nur Ketten mit 116 Gliedern von Shimano für die 10 Fach Kassette.

Kann ich die 116er Kette auch montieren oder habt Ihr Alternativen? Ich habe auch noch nie eine Kette vernietet. Gibt es auch eine Kette mit Schloß? Wenn ja welche kann ich nehmen?

Danke und Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Bioantrieb (5. Dezember 2017)

Wenn die Kette noch ok ist, nimm ein Kettenschloss und fahr weiter damit.

Ansonsten musst du eh alle neugekauften Ketten auf die entsprechende Länge kürzen und entweder vernieten oder mit einem Kettenschloss verbinden.

Die Kettenschlösser von SRAM sind top.


----------



## mikeonbike (5. Dezember 2017)

nimm zwei glieder von der kette ab ... es gibt kettenschlösser diverser anbieter. diese sind meiner meinung nach auch um welten besser als die nietstifte...

du brauchst also eine kette, einen kettennieter (zum abnehmen der zwei kettenglieder - vorsicht, die enden müssen zusammenpassen...) und ein passendes 10-fach kettenschloss...


----------



## audis2limo (5. Dezember 2017)

Hallo, besten dank für Eure Antworten. Dann werde ich mir die 116er Kette besorgen ( die alte zickte gerne mal auf den zwei kleinsten Ritzeln), werde sie kürzen und ein Kettenschloss nehmen.


----------



## audis2limo (6. Dezember 2017)

Kleines Update: War gestern bei einem Fahrradhändler in Wiesbaden und habe mir eine neue HG-X Kette gekauft. Die Kette wurde mir gekürzt und mir wurde gezeigt, wie das gemacht wird. Die Empfehlung vom Händler war, sie wieder zu vernieten. Da ich das noch nicht gemacht habe, hat er mir ein Kettenschloss mitgegeben und etliche Kettenreste zum Ausprobieren wie man Ketten kürzt und neu vernietet. Top, da war ich angenehm überrascht. Bezahlt habe ich 34 EUR. Einbau steht noch aus....


----------



## mikeonbike (20. Dezember 2017)

die vanhelga steht dem felt einfach...


----------



## criscross (21. Dezember 2017)

hast du den Hinterreifen absichtlicht gegen die Laufrichtung montiert ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (21. Dezember 2017)

was du alles siehst ... jupp,  hab beste erfahrungen in dieser variante - vorne führung,  hinten grip... genau wie hier...


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (22. Dezember 2017)

Ich konnte die hintere Achse einfach nicht mehr länger ertragen das klobige Teil das


----------



## Starter77 (22. Dezember 2017)

Syntace x12? Was hat die für ein Gewinde? (Steigung) 12x1,5 oder 12x1,75?

Suche noch eine Alternative für mein Blackborow.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (22. Dezember 2017)

Oh gott du fragst sachen, ich hab keine ahnung. Aber davon ne menge


----------



## Starter77 (22. Dezember 2017)

Danke Dir trotzdem


----------



## Heyerdahl (7. Januar 2018)

Mal ne Frage, hat jemand noch die originale ungekürzte Carbonstütze ( mit dem hellblauen decal) rumliegen und würde die veräussern wollen.
Bitte Rückmeldung per PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (7. Januar 2018)

Heyerdahl schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, hat jemand noch die originale ungekürzte Carbonstütze ( mit dem hellblauen decal) rumliegen und würde die veräussern wollen.
> Bitte Rückmeldung per PN.



Nach der Rückrufaktion seinerzeit dürfen das nur noch die Tauben oder die Resistenten sein...  B)


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (7. Januar 2018)

Ist denn jemals was mit der Stütze gewesen? Ich weiß vom Rückruf aber noch nie von nem bruch gelesen.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (7. Januar 2018)

Heyerdahl schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, hat jemand noch die originale ungekürzte Carbonstütze ( mit dem hellblauen decal) rumliegen und würde die veräussern wollen.
> Bitte Rückmeldung per PN.


Wenn du dich ne Woche bis Sonntag geduldest hab ich eventuell eine für dich


----------



## hw_doc (8. Januar 2018)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Ist denn jemals was mit der Stütze gewesen? Ich weiß vom Rückruf aber noch nie von nem bruch gelesen.



Dito.


----------



## Bushkiller85 (8. Januar 2018)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Ist denn jemals was mit der Stütze gewesen? Ich weiß vom Rückruf aber noch nie von nem bruch gelesen.


Ich fahr sie immer noch. Und... naja sie ist noch ganz.


----------



## piazza (8. Januar 2018)

Bushkiller85 schrieb:


> Ich fahr sie immer noch. Und... naja sie ist noch ganz.


+1


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (13. Januar 2018)

Ich glaub ich hab gesoffen.
Ick seh doppelt.
Und andersfarbig.

Ja die Reifen müssen weg


----------



## Meister-Dieter (13. Januar 2018)

Find auch,daß die gelbe Beschriftung nicht passt!


----------



## hw_doc (13. Januar 2018)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Find auch,daß die gelbe Beschriftung nicht passt!



Genau das dachte ich mir dann auch!  B)


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (13. Januar 2018)

Ich schwöre, ich wollte eigentlich nur den Rahmen. Quasi als Arterhaltung der DD's.
Aber irgendwie mach ich grad was komplett anderes.
Ich weiß noch nicht wie ich das der Chefin erkläre [emoji14]

Also die Grünen Pellen wiegen fast 1900g WTF?! Aber an Reifen soll es nicht mangeln. Noch dazu kommen nächste Woche noch Grip Monster Post Post.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (13. Januar 2018)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Ich schwöre, ich wollte eigentlich nur den Rahmen. Quasi als Arterhaltung der DD's.
> Aber irgendwie mach ich grad was komplett anderes.
> Ich weiß noch nicht wie ich das der Chefin erkläre [emoji14]
> 
> Also die Grünen Pellen wiegen fast 1900g WTF?! Aber an Reifen soll es nicht mangeln. Noch dazu kommen nächste Woche noch Grip Monster Post Post.



Puh, was machst Du mit der Problemzone des Bikes - den Laufrädern bzw. Felgen? Fürn Winter verheizen?
Ich bin gespannt, wann Du die Carbonstütze kaputtbekommst!  B)


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (13. Januar 2018)

Ich weiß nicht wie ick den Brocken kaputt bekommen soll. Selbst meine 200g hält mich Fettklopps aus.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (13. Januar 2018)

Den LRS fahr ich erstmal. Tubeless wird der zu ertragen sein.
Das war jetzt nicht so geplant wie gemacht. Daher ist das nen Low Budget Projekt. Da kommt nur dran was da ist und oder nix kostet. Plastegabel liegt hier auch noch faul rum. 

Was mich am dem DD hier besonders freut ist das es noch die Charge mit Turbine Kurbel ist. Wurde ja danach mit Ride Kurbel ausgestattet.


----------



## Don1900 (13. Januar 2018)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Ich konnte die hintere Achse einfach nicht mehr länger ertragen das klobige Teil das


Hallo zusammen,
Die hintere habe ich auch schon gewechselt. Hat jemand einen Tipp für vorne? 
Also ohne Hebel


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (13. Januar 2018)

Rock Shox Maxle stealth


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (13. Januar 2018)

Ok, das mit Tubeless wird ne Aufgabe wird mir klar wenn ich mir anschaue wie jeder Reifen von der Felge fällt.
Schlimmer aber ist das AV Loch 

Edit: Problemlösung in Sicht


----------



## Don1900 (13. Januar 2018)

Danke dir,
Wird sofort bestellt


----------



## hw_doc (14. Januar 2018)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Ok, das mit Tubeless wird ne Aufgabe wird mir klar wenn ich mir anschaue wie jeder Reifen von der Felge fällt.
> Schlimmer aber ist das AV Loch
> 
> Edit: Problemlösung in Sicht




Die Reifen fallen doch von der Felge, das würd ich mir sparen...


----------



## BigJohn (14. Januar 2018)

Die fahre ich seit Jahren:
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.de/ulk/itm/191982577535


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (14. Januar 2018)

Danke, die sehen dazu noch richtig gut aus.


----------



## BigJohn (14. Januar 2018)

Kommt allerdings aus China


----------



## Don1900 (14. Januar 2018)

Ich bin seit 3 Wochen stolzer Besitzer eines dd30.
Es macht riesig Spaß es zu fahren. Ist mein erstes Fatty
Bin gerade auf der suche nach Laufrädern (Tubless ) und einer Carbongabel.
Für tipps wäre ich euch dankbar.


----------



## hw_doc (14. Januar 2018)

Don1900 schrieb:


> Ich bin seit 3 Wochen stolzer Besitzer eines dd30.
> Es macht riesig Spaß es zu fahren. Ist mein erstes Fatty
> Bin gerade auf der suche nach Laufrädern (Tubless ) und einer Carbongabel.
> Für tipps wäre ich euch dankbar.



Gabel: Lauf Carbonara, LRS: DT Swiss Big Ride


----------



## Don1900 (14. Januar 2018)

Erstmal danke für deine Antwort. 
Die Gabel ist optisch überhaupt nicht mein Ding, habe so eine auch noch nie gefahren 
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Carbon Laufradsatz und
der Carbongabel von Fatlab. 
Es steht nichts von Gewichtsbeschränkung. 
Passe halt gut zum Fatty


----------



## Knarfifrank (15. Januar 2018)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Ok, das mit Tubeless wird ne Aufgabe wird mir klar wenn ich mir anschaue wie jeder Reifen von der Felge fällt.
> Schlimmer aber ist das AV Loch
> 
> Edit: Problemlösung in Sicht


Tubeless auf der Originalfelge mit den Schwalbe Ventilen funktioniert. Fahr ich auch so. Aber es ist wirklich ein Wahnsinns Akt und kostet viele viele Nerven und man muss zu zweit sein bis der Reifen sitzt. Bin echt am überlegen beim nächsten Reifenwechsel wieder Schläuche einzuziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (16. Januar 2018)

Knarfifrank schrieb:


> Tubeless auf der Originalfelge mit den Schwalbe Ventilen funktioniert. Fahr ich auch so. Aber es ist wirklich ein Wahnsinns Akt und kostet viele viele Nerven und man muss zu zweit sein bis der Reifen sitzt. Bin echt am überlegen beim nächsten Reifenwechsel wieder Schläuche einzuziehen.


Lief im first Try 
Zehn Minuten Arbeit, 8 davon fürs abkleben mit Silo Tape.
Ohne Spanngurt mit Topeak Fat Pumpe.

Blöd nur das die angedachten Reifen noch nicht da sind. Die jetzigen standen zwei Tage mit Schlauch aufgepumpt um in Form zu kommen.


----------



## Knarfifrank (17. Januar 2018)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Lief im first Try
> Zehn Minuten Arbeit, 8 davon fürs abkleben mit Silo Tape.
> Ohne Spanngurt mit Topeak Fat Pumpe.
> 
> Blöd nur das die angedachten Reifen noch nicht da sind. Die jetzigen standen zwei Tage mit Schlauch aufgepumpt um in Form zu kommen.



Das muss dann am abkleben liegen. Wie kann ich mir das vorstellen? Wie klebst du ab?


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (2. Februar 2018)

@Knarfifrank
Das Silo Tape polstert die Felge etwas auf da sie auf Spannung geklebt ist.
Hab das grad nochmal schnell gemacht damit du dir das bildlich vorstellen kannst.

Hab grad mal mit Vee Tire Apache probiert. Die gehen auf den Felgen nicht mal per Schlauch.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (2. Februar 2018)

So und weiter geht's.
Das DD30 ist gestript und die ersten Teile für den Neuaufbau kommen so langsam an.

Nicht auf dem Bild.... Ein Paar skalpierte Apachen. 

Von der Serie bleiben Turbine Kurbel und XT Schaltwerk dran. Der Aufpreis zu XTR ist mir zu krass.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (4. Februar 2018)

So heute in ner freien Minute die Leitung durch den Rahmen gezogen und gekürzt.
Kein Hexenwerk aber gefühlt etwas fummeliger als bei Shimano.

Kommende Woche kommen die Hope PM Adapter, mit shimano PM Adapter geht's leider nicht. Schrauben für die Ispec B Trigger wurden leider die falschen geliefert, oder ich hab falsch bestellt  

Dann heißt es Schaltung einstellen und Bremsen ausrichten, das soll bei Hope ja angeblich was ganz interessantes sein


----------



## Meister-Dieter (4. Februar 2018)

@Schafmuhkuh willst du die Apachen aufziehen?
Deine Meinung zum Fahrverhalten würden mich sehr interessieren!


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (4. Februar 2018)

Jau da kommen die Indianer drauf.
Sobald ich ne runde gedreht habe schreib ich was zu. Kann aber ne weile dauern da der DT swiss LRS momentan mit Minions bestückt ist für Saas Fee. 
Und auf dem Felt OEM LRS fallen die Reifen selbst mit Schlauch von der Felge :O


----------



## IMSword (4. Februar 2018)

Der Adapter kommt nicht kommende Woche der kommt morgen ;-)


----------



## hw_doc (4. Februar 2018)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Jau da kommen die Indianer drauf.
> Sobald ich ne runde gedreht habe schreib ich was zu. Kann aber ne weile dauern da der DT swiss LRS momentan mit Minions bestückt ist für Saas Fee.
> Und auf dem Felt OEM LRS fallen die Reifen selbst mit Schlauch von der Felge :O



Das mit den Felgen entspricht so ziemlich genau meiner Prognose...
@FlowinFlo hat doch gerade nen Satz Mulefüt eingestellt, die sind doch ein preiswerter und vor allem idealer Gegenspieler für den Rest der Serien-Laufräder!


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (4. Februar 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Das mit den Felgen entspricht so ziemlich genau meiner Prognose...
> @FlowinFlo hat doch gerade nen Satz Mulefüt eingestellt, die sind doch ein preiswerter und vor allem idealer Gegenspieler für den Rest der Serien-Laufräder!


Die JJ wie auch Knard in 4.8 haben Tubeless funktioniert. Aber die Indianer sind trotz 4.5 wohl ne Nummer größer.
Die Mulefut sind mir zu schwer, angedacht sind Xiphias fürs schwarze DD. Aber das dauert noch etwas. 





IMSword schrieb:


> Der Adapter kommt nicht kommende Woche der kommt morgen ;-)


Ja ich weiß, aber morgen neue Woche = nächste Woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (5. Februar 2018)

Mühsam nährt sich das Eichhörnchen oder wie war das? Vordere Hope Adapter kam heute und fand direkt seinen Platz.
Danke @IMSword


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (6. Februar 2018)

Nächstes Schmankerl kam an...


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (10. Februar 2018)

Der Aufbau geht weiter, wenn auch schleppend.
Die Indianer sind ein zähes Volk das steht fest. Also momentan keine Reifen fürs Sommerfatty.

Auch die Hope hinten hat genervt. Shimano Adapter geht nicht weil er mit der Bremssattel kollidiert. Hope Adapter ging auch nicht weil dann der Bremssattel mit dem Rahmen kollidiert.
Trickstuff Adapter war dann die Lösung.


ToDo:
Sattel
Reifen, nur welche, leicht /breit ist gefordert
Plastegabel lackieren und einbauen


----------



## hw_doc (10. Februar 2018)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Der Aufbau geht weiter, wenn auch schleppend.
> Die Indianer sind ein zähes Volk das steht fest. Also momentan keine Reifen fürs Sommerfatty.
> 
> Auch die Hope hinten hat genervt. Shimano Adapter geht nicht weil er mit der Bremssattel kollidiert. Hope Adapter ging auch nicht weil dann der Bremssattel mit dem Rahmen kollidiert.
> ...



Barbegazi.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (11. Februar 2018)

@hw_doc
Ja den hab ich im Auge


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (11. Februar 2018)

Heute mal bissel was zusammengesteckt das ich mal die Hope testen kann.
Geiles feeling hat die Bremse, Power ohne eingebremst zu sein stimmt mich auch optimistisch.

Auch der Tusker Gabel ging es an den Kragen.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (12. Februar 2018)

So Gabel durfte nen Tag lang antrocknen. Aushärten kann sie im verbauten Zustand auch. Der Lack hätte ruhig etwas dunkler sein können aber dafür dass ich ihn zufällig noch da hatte bin ich voll zufrieden. Auch das Matt Metallic finish fetzt  und mein Junior hat auch Spaß, passt!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (12. Februar 2018)

Den Rahmen auch noch in der Farbe lackiert,wäre der Hammer!


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (12. Februar 2018)

Dann sähe das Rad aber aus wie der Rest der langweiligen schwarz grauen Fahrradwelt [emoji14]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (12. Februar 2018)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Dann sähe das Rad aber aus wie der Rest der langweiligen schwarz grauen Fahrradwelt [emoji14]


Mit orangeglänzenden Applikationen durch Verwendung von Folie,aber wieder ein Hingucker!


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (12. Februar 2018)

"Und führe mich nicht in Versuchung... "


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (13. Februar 2018)

Die Fuhre durfte heute die ersten 5km Luft schnuppern. Gewogen ist es noch nicht. Das kommt erst wenn noch paar Kleinigkeiten gemacht sind.
Gefühlt ist das DD aber nun das leichteste in meinem Fuhrpark. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Personenwaage Differenz 12,7kg. Ne glatte 12 sollte drin sein


----------



## mikeonbike (21. Februar 2018)

12,7 hatte ich auch schon mit bluto aufgebaut... geht easy mit den entsprechenden parts...


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (22. Februar 2018)

Ziel war wenig Gewicht @Fullfat für wenig Geld. 
Das Ziel hab ich erreicht für unter 1000€  inkl Anschaffung 
Und zu leicht geht bei mir nicht... Hab doch schwere Knochen.


----------



## mikeonbike (22. Februar 2018)

no risk,  no fun ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (1. März 2018)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> no risk,  no fun ...


Ach ja, das Hope Lager ist auch tot.
Leichtlauf kennt es nicht mehr.






Ersetzt wird es aber nicht mehr. Das muss nächste Woche noch in Saas Fee durch dann gibt's neue Kurbel und neue Lager.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (1. März 2018)

Soviel zum Thema Hersteller Angaben.
Ride VS Turbine / 635g zu 825g

Die turbine ist nen Klotz!


----------



## piazza (2. März 2018)

War die Ride nicht die günstigere (also vermutlich auch schwerere) Alternative zur Turbine?


----------



## hw_doc (2. März 2018)

piazza schrieb:


> War die Ride nicht die günstigere (also vermutlich auch schwerere) Alternative zur Turbine?



Ja, wobei die Ride kein Direct Mount ist/hat.
Ich schätze, daher der Skandal...


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (2. März 2018)

Die alte turbine hat auch kein direct Mount.
Und ja sie sollte leichter sein als die Ride.


----------



## BigJohn (2. März 2018)

Hast du vor dem Wiegen die Bleigewichte zum auswuchten entfernt?


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (2. März 2018)

Erstaunlich, wenn man die Kurbel in der Hand hat kann man das Gewicht kaum fassen.

Umwerfer, Trigger + Züge /Hülle wurden auch verbannt. Weitere 279g weg.
Vorerst läuft das Rad auf 1*10. 

Aktueller Stand, 11,7kg ohne Pedale.
Mal sehen wo die Reise noch hin geht 
Sonntag wird erstmal ausgiebig Probe gefahren.


----------



## BigJohn (2. März 2018)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Erstaunlich, wenn man die Kurbel in der Hand hat kann man das Gewicht kaum fassen.
> 
> Umwerfer, Trigger + Züge /Hülle wurden auch verbannt. Weitere 279g weg.
> Vorerst läuft das Rad auf 1*10.
> ...


Möge sie lang halten


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (2. März 2018)

Das wird schon halten. Das wird ein reines Touren Fatty. Zum Ballern gibt's ja noch das DD70 und das Plus.


----------



## hw_doc (2. März 2018)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Das wird schon halten. Das wird ein reines Touren Fatty. Zum Ballern gibt's ja noch das DD70 und das Plus.



Ich würde sie trotzdem nicht ohne die Crankboots fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bushkiller85 (6. März 2018)

Moin,

kann mir hier jemand das Gewicht der original Laufräder des DD 30 (falls relevant 2016) sagen?

Und gibts Vorschläge für LRS um mit dem Gewicht ein wenig runter zu kommen? Oder auch ganz allgemein, was wären den Preis/Leistungs mäßig die besten Optionen für ne Gewichtsoptimierung. Ich hab bis auf die Pedale noch alles Original, incl. der Rückruf-Sattelstütze ;-)


----------



## BigJohn (6. März 2018)

Bushkiller85 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> kann mir hier jemand das Gewicht der original Laufräder des DD 30 (falls relevant 2016) sagen?
> 
> Und gibts Vorschläge für LRS um mit dem Gewicht ein wenig runter zu kommen? Oder auch ganz allgemein, was wären den Preis/Leistungs mäßig die besten Optionen für ne Gewichtsoptimierung. Ich hab bis auf die Pedale noch alles Original, incl. der Rückruf-Sattelstütze ;-)


Dt br2250 von best bike Parts. Mehr Weniger fürs Geld wird schwierig


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (6. März 2018)

Ich habe in etwa einer Woche einen BR 2250 LRS zu veräußern. Wenn Interesse PN.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (28. März 2018)

Fährt einer der DD Fahrer ne SRAM Schaltung? Benötigt das DD dafür ein anderes Schaltauge oder kann ich das vorhandene nutzen?


----------



## Bioantrieb (28. März 2018)

Hi Dirk, fahre ne X1, wozu meinst Du ein neues Schaltauge zu brauchen?
Grüße Simone


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (28. März 2018)

Dann ist ja gut. Hab nur an und an mal gelesen das einige Hersteller für sram und shimano verschiedene Schaltaugen haben. Wenn das bei Felt so passt dann ist alles bestens.

Danke dir


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (1. April 2018)

Heute das DD70 mal unter die Lupe genommen. Außer ein paar Kratzern hat es Saas Fee ganz gut überstanden. Rahmen hat keine Dellen, Beulen oder Risse. Danach wurden alle Lager mit neuem Fett versorgt bzw. im Tretlager wurden sie ersetzt. Auch der DT Freilauf war über einen kleinen Service dankbar. 

Hinten wich der Minion dem JJ, der für die warmen Monate ausreicht. Vorne darf der Minion vorerst bleiben. 

Also darf sich das DD jetzt auf ein paar neue Teile freuen fürs Jahr 2018.


----------



## hw_doc (1. April 2018)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Heute das DD70 mal unter die Lupe genommen. Außer ein paar Kratzern hat es Saas Fee ganz gut überstanden. Rahmen hat keine Dellen, Beulen oder Risse. Danach wurden alle Lager mit neuem Fett versorgt bzw. im Tretlager wurden sie ersetzt. Auch der DT Freilauf war über einen kleinen Service dankbar.
> 
> Hinten wich der Minion dem JJ, der für die warmen Monate ausreicht. Vorne darf der Minion vorerst bleiben.
> 
> Also darf sich das DD jetzt auf ein paar neue Teile freuen fürs Jahr 2018.



Variostütze!


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (1. April 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Variostütze!


Für meine schweren Knochen gibt's nicht viele Varios. Ne elektronische könnte ich mir vorstellen, aber der Taster der Magura ist nen optischer Klotz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (1. April 2018)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Für meine schweren Knochen gibt's nicht viele Varios. Ne elektronische könnte ich mir vorstellen, aber der Taster der Magura ist nen optischer Klotz



Die Movelocs haben nen sehr guten Ruf - oder hatte das DD auch eine Möglichkeit für interne Zugverlegung?
Dann würde ich entweder in Richtung e13 (rein mechanisch) oder Bikeyoke schauen...


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (1. April 2018)

Intern kann ich verlegen, da ne Eagle Einzug halten wird ist Platz für nen Zug. Aber wie gesagt, ne Vyron schwebt mir vor.
Diese wird aber zuletzt den Weg ans Rad finden.

Vorrangig soll das Rad erstmal wieder fahrbereit sein mit neuen Setup.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (12. April 2018)

Die Kurbel + Extas für den Neuaufbau vom DD 70 ist eingetroffen.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (17. April 2018)

So nachdem diese elendige schraube aus der Kurbel raus war konnte ich die Achse endlich wechseln. So geil ich das Cinch System auch finde, aber warum race face hier nen 16er Inbuss verwendet bleibt mir ein Rätsel. 

Dann nahm die Kurbel auch schon ihren Platz ein.

Als nächstes folgt die Schaltung. Auch wenn ich mir noch nicht sicher bin welche Preisklasse bzw welcher Adler nun letztendlich seinen Dienst verrichten darf.


----------



## piazza (17. April 2018)

Ein bisschen was vom Budget würd ich noch für vernünftige Pedale einlpanen


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (17. April 2018)

piazza schrieb:


> Ein bisschen was vom Budget würd ich noch für vernünftige Pedale einlpanen


Da kommen die reverse Black One dran. Hängen momentan noch an nem anderen Rad bei mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (21. April 2018)

So das DD 70 ist wieder auf der Piste.
Die erste Testfahrt zum einstellen der Schaltung ist auch gemeistert. 
Probetour kann kommen.

Bin total happy über die beiden.
Gleiche Basis aber komplett unterschiedliches Feeling.

Das DD30 kommt auf 11,3kg. 
Das DD70 auf 14,1kg.


----------



## Udu (1. Mai 2018)

Heute haben wir beim DD70 meines Bruders den Steuersatz auseinandergenommen und mit Schrecken festgestellt, dass dieser komplett verrostet ist. Sowas haben wir noch nie gesehen.
Die Lagerschalen an sich sehen noch gut aus, aber die Lager sind definitiv durch.
Wir finden zwar die genaue Bezeichnung des Steuersatzes im Netz, FSA No. 57E/62 aber um was für Lager es sich handelt ist leider nicht heraus zu bekommen.
Kann uns vielleicht hier jemand weiterhelfen?
Danke schonmal vorab


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (1. Mai 2018)

Die Lager sind komplett trocken verbaut. Ergebnis siehe Foto.

Du brauchst ein Lager mit 36°/ 45° Winkel. 
Hope Lager haben leider 45°/45° und passen nicht in die untere und obere Lagerschale. 
Innen-, außendurchmesser sowie Höhe hab ich nicht im Kopf. Das miss einfach mit dem Messschieber.

Du kannst auch einfach ein kompletten FSA Steuersatz kaufen und die Lager daraus entnehmen. Aber vorher messen wie gesagt.

Sollte dein Freund ne Bluto, Mastodon oder ähnliches planen. Nimm den kompletten Hope Steuersatz dann passt automatisch die Einbauhöhe zur Bluto.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (1. Mai 2018)

https://bike-prof.de/FSA-Steuersatz-No-57E-Orbit-1-1-8-15-ZS-Tapered-semi-integriert-schwarz


----------



## Udu (1. Mai 2018)

Dankeschön.
Das müsste passen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Turboturtle (4. Mai 2018)

Moin Moin, möchte mir jetzt zwei neue Jumbo Jim’s in 4.4“ bestellen, hat jemand einen Tipp für passende Schläuche mit AV? Hab gelesen das der Vee Tire 2XL sehr dick sein soll..

Gruß Niclas


----------



## Starter77 (4. Mai 2018)

Turboturtle schrieb:


> Moin Moin, möchte mir jetzt zwei neue Jumbo Jim’s in 4.4“ bestellen, hat jemand einen Tipp für passende Schläuche mit AV? Hab gelesen das der Vee Tire 2XL sehr dick sein soll..
> 
> Gruß Niclas



Ver Tire 2xl ist mächtig. Aber ein Reifen - kein Schlauch.
Oder stehe ich auf selbigen?


----------



## Turboturtle (4. Mai 2018)

Nee, meinte die Schläuche von VEE Tire, kann sein das die Bezeichnung nicht so ganz passt, hab ich so bei EBay entdeckt..

- 1,5mm dick
- 26 x 4,50 bis 5,05"
- Gewicht 520g


----------



## Meister-Dieter (4. Mai 2018)

Über 1kg für Schläuche!


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (4. Mai 2018)

Die Surly Schläuche liegen bei ca. 330-340g. Gehen ohne Probleme bis 4.8er.
Hab ich noch zwei da. Falls Interesse PN

TPU Schläuche liegen nochmal deutlich drunter um mehr als die Hälfte der Surly.

Leichter ist dann nur noch Tubeless. Mit dem  Silotape von Kerbl auch auf den Original Felgen möglich.

Von 500g Schläuchen nimm bitte Abstand!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (4. Mai 2018)

Ach mit AV Ventil.
Ja dann Tubeless. Auch da hätte ich noch zwei passende  Ventile da  

Oder mit SV Ventil fahren. 
Hab ich anfangs auch so gemacht.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Turboturtle (6. Mai 2018)

Danke für eure Antworten 

Möchte eigentlich eine zuverlässige, robuste Lösung. Dachte Tubeless wäre sehr empfindlich? Und bei einem Platten kann man das nicht schnell flicken oder?



Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Von 500g Schläuchen nimm bitte Abstand!



Hmm was ist der Nachteil, wenn die etwas schwerer sind? Zuviel Gewicht insgesamt leuchtet mir ein, aber merkt man ein paar Gramm mehr überhaupt?

Bin jetzt irgendwie unsicher 

Gruß Niclas


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (6. Mai 2018)

Robust? Dann Tubeless!
Wenn dir eine Scherbe oder Stein den Reifen aufschlitzt hast du mit Schlauch und Tubeless verloren.

Ob man den Unterschied Schlauch zu Tubeless merkt? Du sparst Dir fast ein Kilo rotierende Masse um Vergleich zu den 500g Schläuchen. Das sind Welten!

Tubeless am Fatty ist fast schon Pflicht.
Man beschränkt den Spaß, die Pannensicherheit und den Komfort.
Einzige Alternative stellen TPU Schläuche dar.


----------



## Turboturtle (6. Mai 2018)

Wenn das mit meinen Standart Felt Felgen gehen sollte, klingt das sehr interessant  Werde mich mal schlau lesen, vielen Dank


----------



## Turboturtle (7. Mai 2018)

Mist  Hab grad mal das Rad zerlegt und festgestellt, dass die hintere Felge einen dicken Höhenschlag hat.. Wo bekomm ich Ersatz her bzw. kann man sowas reparieren? Liebe Grüße Niclas


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (7. Mai 2018)

Sollte dir jeder fähige (und beim Fatty vorallem willige) Radladen machen können. Ersatz für die Felge selbst kann man nur was höherwertiges empfehlen.

Ich bin mit den original Felgen meines DD70 nie pfleglich umgegangen. Die hatten mehr Steinkontakt als alles andere. Das war wie Panzer fahren, nachgegeben haben die nie.


----------



## hw_doc (7. Mai 2018)

Turboturtle schrieb:


> Mist  Hab grad mal das Rad zerlegt und festgestellt, dass die hintere Felge einen dicken Höhenschlag hat.. Wo bekomm ich Ersatz her bzw. kann man sowas reparieren? Liebe Grüße Niclas



Wenn er unter nem halben Zentimeter ist, würde ich das so lassen - ist bestimmt serienmäßig so und geht sowieso im Gummi unter.
Falls Du es fixen lassen willst, sollte der Schrauber Deinen Rahmen als Zentrierständer nutzen - seiner wird mit großer Sicherheit nicht passen...


----------



## Turboturtle (7. Mai 2018)

Okay, war grade noch bei einem Radladen, die wollen es für 24€ richten  Der Schlag ist schon so einen Zentimeter in der Höhe und zwei bis drei Millimeter zur Seite..


----------



## winklem (21. Juni 2018)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Über 1kg für Schläuche!


Ich fahre seit über 2 Jahren von Conti DH Schläuche mit SV, die liegen bei 250Gramm, war auch mal eine Empfehlung von MTB News


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gnemi (26. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich fahre das DD 30 nun auch bereits seit 1,5 Jahren - Out of Box.
Das Rad ist suuuper *Dauergrins*.
Aber es wird Zeit für einige Änderungen/Aufwertungen.

Hat einer von euch schonmal eine Lefty Olaf am DD verbaut? Was braucht ich dann für einen Steuersatz? Mit dem Standard FSA Steuersatz bekomme ich keine Lefty rein ( oder??)
Eine Bluto möchte ich mir nicht unbedingt einbauen - die hat mit beim testfahren wenig überzeugt... .

Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## Heyerdahl (18. Juli 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich möchte nochmal die Frage aufbringen ob jemand die originalen Felt DD30 Laufräder tubeless mit JJ 4.0 fährt.
Ich hab es versucht jedoch bekomme ich nicht genug Luft in den Reifen das er sich an das Flegenhorn anlegt ....

Jetzt habe ich das Video hier bei youtube gefunden, was ich auf den Felt Lauradsatz bezieht 



.

Die Schaumstoffeinlage soll bewirken das der Reifen straff auf die Felge geht und nicht einfach reinfällt.
Gibt's noch andere Erfahrungen ...?

Viele Grüsse

Steffen


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (18. Juli 2018)

Silo Tape funktioniert einwandfrei. 
Hab ich sowohl auf der DD30 und DD70 LRS getestet. Ist ein paar Seiten vorher zu lesen.


----------



## Heyerdahl (18. Juli 2018)

ja das habe ich gelesen, ich habs ebenfalls mit Silo Tape versucht, jedoch bekomme ich nicht soviel Luft ( SKS Rennkompressor bzw Tanke) in den Reifen (JJ4.0) das er sich an das Felgenhorn anlegt .... er faellt ja auch fast von selbst von der Felge bzw. in die Felge rein. Wie im Detail hast Du das hinbekommen? Dein Silotape sieht noch etwas dicker aus als das von Kerbl ( https://www.amazon.de/Kerbl-29832-Siloklebeband-Stärke-weiß/dp/B003OAE85Q) was ich  benutze.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (18. Juli 2018)

Bei Erstmontage neuer Reifen brauch ich immer nen Kompressor. Außer bei maxxis.
Nen Reifen der schon nen Monat drauf war bekomme ich immer wieder drauf mit Handpumpe fürs Fatty. 

Bei den Felt OEM Felgen muss das Silo Tape immer neu. Wenn es einmal durch den Luftdruck an die Felge gepresst ist geht's nicht mehr. Hab auch das Kerbel genommen.


----------



## piazza (20. Juli 2018)

das Problem bei den Originalfelgen ist - wie schon geschrieben wurde - dass die Mäntel leicht in die Felgenmitte fallen/rutschen, bei mir hätte sich das Setup nicht mit zufriedenstellendem (niedrigen) Druck fahren lassen, ohne immer ein mulmiges Gefühl zu haben. Mit der BR710 ist jetzt alles gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cl1ntB3astwood (17. September 2018)

Kann mir Jemand erklären wie ich den Freilauf bei dem Double Dee ab bekomme?

Ich bin scheinbar zu bräsig.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (17. September 2018)

Cl1ntB3astwood schrieb:


> Kann mir Jemand erklären wie ich den Freilauf bei dem Double Dee ab bekomme?
> 
> Ich bin scheinbar zu bräsig.



Mach mal ein zwo Fotos. 
Hatte lange keinen Felt OEM LRS in der Hand. Glaube aber der war verschraubt, einfach vorne öffnen und abziehen. Da braucht man aber nen ordentlichen Zug


----------



## Cl1ntB3astwood (17. September 2018)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Mach mal ein zwo Fotos.
> Hatte lange keinen Felt OEM LRS in der Hand. Glaube aber der war verschraubt, einfach vorne öffnen und abziehen. Da braucht man aber nen ordentlichen Zug



Danke dir! Der Tipp mit ordentlich Zug hat schon gereicht


----------



## Cl1ntB3astwood (17. September 2018)

Ohje,da kommt direkt die nächste Frage auf,welchen Freilauf kauf ich da?Passen die alle mit den 4er Sperrklinken?

Ich hätte gerne einen aus Stahl.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (18. September 2018)

Da hab ich leider keine Ahnung. Bin die Laufradsätze nie so lang gefahren. 

Ich weiß aber es gab welche aus alu wie auch aus Stahl. Bezugsquelle kann schwierig werden weil felt in Deutschland keinen Ansprechpartner mehr hat. So zumindest mein letzter Stand.


----------



## piazza (18. September 2018)

Nein, da passt fast keiner. Ich wollte einen aus Stahl, hab 5-6 passend-erscheinende bestellt, keiner hat 100%-ig gepasst. Beim besten hatte ich eine sehr feine Rasterung, weil jewils nur eine Sperrklinke gleichzeitig gegriffen hat. Hab dann einen Stahlfreilauf für den Felt-LRS von Felt bekommen. Ist Sport-Import nicht mehr Felt Importeur?


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (19. September 2018)

piazza schrieb:


> ....
> Ist Sport-Import nicht mehr Felt Importeur?



Soviel ich weiß nicht mehr. Sicher bin ich aber nicht. Hilft nur nachfragen.


----------



## Bushkiller85 (17. November 2018)

Moin Leute,
Sagt mal was meint ihr würde mann für'n dd30 von 2015 (sehr ordentlicher Zustand) heute so bekommen?


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (19. November 2018)

Bushkiller85 schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> Sagt mal was meint ihr würde mann für'n dd30 von 2015 (sehr ordentlicher Zustand) heute so bekommen?



Ich habe mein DD30 in quasi Neuzustand für 740€ inkl. nem 2. Satz Reifen bekommen. 
Sollte es ein DD30 mit zusätzlichen Ösen an der Gabel sein dann kann man da nen 100er mehr verlangen. 
Die Preise für die Fattys sind halt leider im Keller.


----------



## Knarfifrank (17. Februar 2019)

Servus, hätt da mal ne frage: passt in ein DD30 Rahmen der Maxxis Colossus 4.8? Habe jetzt den Jumbo jim drauf der aber gerade so hinten reingeht. Der maxxis soll ja minimal größer sein. Hat das schon jemand ausprobiert? Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (17. Februar 2019)

Knarfifrank schrieb:


> Servus, hätt da mal ne frage: passt in ein DD30 Rahmen der Maxxis Colossus 4.8? Habe jetzt den Jumbo jim drauf der aber gerade so hinten reingeht. Der maxxis soll ja minimal größer sein. Hat das schon jemand ausprobiert? Gruß



Funktioniert!


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (18. Februar 2019)

Zur Info falls jemand mal 27,5 am DD probieren möchte. 4,5er passt zwar rein dreht sich aber nicht. Alles bis 4.0 geht aber.
Konnte das am Wochenende mal testen.


----------



## Knarfifrank (20. Februar 2019)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Funktioniert!


Funktioniert sehr gut. Hätte nicht gedacht das mehr Platz ist als bei den Jumbo Jim, die tragen in der Höhe einfach sehr viel mehr auf, von der Breite sind sie gleich. Perfekt.


----------



## Knarfifrank (3. März 2019)

Ich würde gerne meinen originalen LRS des DD 30 auf Tubeless umrüsten aber wie schon hier gelesen und selbst erfahren ist das gar nicht so leicht. Hatte es mal mit den FATTY Stripper geschafft aber auch nur mit vier Händen. Würde gerne mal das mit dem silotape probieren. Welche Breite des Tapes ist zu empfehlen, genau die 80mm wie der LRS? Um jeden nützlichen tipp bin ich dankbar.
Gruß


----------



## versteher (3. März 2019)

Ich wüsste jetzt gar nicht daß es andere Breiten als 100 mm gäbe ...

https://agri-service-walluch.de/kerbl-silo-reparatur-klebeband-10-m-laenge-4881?number=KL2_29831

Dabei gibt es verschieden Methoden, damit umzugehen.
Das wurde erst kürzlich hier im "tubeless-Faden" sehr schön zusammengefasst.
Ab #2108 ...
Fatbike Tubeless


----------



## Knarfifrank (4. März 2019)

versteher schrieb:


> Ich wüsste jetzt gar nicht daß es andere Breiten als 100 mm gäbe ...
> 
> https://agri-service-walluch.de/kerbl-silo-reparatur-klebeband-10-m-laenge-4881?number=KL2_29831
> 
> ...



Danke, wird dann wohl meine Sommerarbeit werden wenn der Schnee weg ist.


----------



## Knarfifrank (5. März 2019)

jetzt gibt langsam mein Innenlager den Geist auf. Hab mal ein bisschen rumgeschaut aber das Lager das drin ist (Raceface X-Type) scheint es nicht mehr zu geben. Überall wo ich geschaut hab find ich kein passendes Lager zu meiner Raceface Turbine Kurbel. Kann das wirklich sein, oder schau ich nur falsch? 
Gruß


----------



## skaster (5. März 2019)

Knarfifrank schrieb:


> jetzt gibt langsam mein Innenlager den Geist auf. Hab mal ein bisschen rumgeschaut aber das Lager das drin ist (Raceface X-Type) scheint es nicht mehr zu geben. Überall wo ich geschaut hab find ich kein passendes Lager zu meiner Raceface Turbine Kurbel. Kann das wirklich sein, oder schau ich nur falsch?
> Gruß


Vielleicht habe ich ja auch nicht alle Typen abgespeichert, aber hat die Turbine nicht eine 30mm Welle und sind die X-Type Lager nicht für 24 mm?
Also meine Turbine benötigt zumindest ein Cinch BB. Meine Ride hatte dagegen ein X-Type BB.


----------



## Knarfifrank (6. März 2019)

skaster schrieb:


> Vielleicht habe ich ja auch nicht alle Typen abgespeichert, aber hat die Turbine nicht eine 30mm Welle und sind die X-Type Lager nicht für 24 mm?
> Also meine Turbine benötigt zumindest ein Cinch BB. Meine Ride hatte dagegen ein X-Type BB.



Also bei mir ist vom Werk aus verbaut ein Raceface x-Type Team BSA Innenlager und eine Turbine 2 fach Kurbel. Hab jetzt die Kurbel noch nicht demontiert um den durchmesser zu messen, da das Rad noch voll in Betrieb ist. Überall wo ich gesucht habe finde ich dieses Lager aber nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piazza (6. März 2019)

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Race-Face/X-Type-Team-Innenlager-p45989/

https://www.bike-mailorder.de/race-...MIrN6g9rbu4AIVguiaCh2ciQeLEAQYASABEgJPx_D_BwE


----------



## Knarfifrank (7. März 2019)

piazza schrieb:


> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Race-Face/X-Type-Team-Innenlager-p45989/
> 
> https://www.bike-mailorder.de/race-...MIrN6g9rbu4AIVguiaCh2ciQeLEAQYASABEgJPx_D_BwE



das obere Lager ist nicht für eine Gehäusebreite von 100mm und das untere gibts nicht mehr. Leider.


----------



## piazza (7. März 2019)

Die Lagerschalen passen trotzdem, einfach die alte Plastik Innenhülse weiter verwenden. Es funktionieren übrigens auch die deutlich günstigeren (10-15 Eur) Shimano Lager, nur haben die halt ordentlich Fett


----------



## Knarfifrank (7. März 2019)

piazza schrieb:


> Die Lagerschalen passen trotzdem, einfach die alte Plastik Innenhülse weiter verwenden. Es funktionieren übrigens auch die deutlich günstigeren (10-15 Eur) Shimano Lager, nur haben die halt ordentlich Fett



Daran hab ich noch gar nicht gedacht. Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Heyerdahl (20. März 2019)

Ich habe ne Frage zu den innenverlegten Zuegen beim DD30. Die Zughuellen sind ja auch durch den Rahmen verlegt.
Liegen die so einfach im Unterrohr oder gibts da ne Fuehrung im Unterrohr zwischen Ein und Ausgang und der Zugaustausch wird keine Fummelei?

Danke.


----------



## Knarfifrank (20. März 2019)

Liegen lose drin


Heyerdahl schrieb:


> Ich habe ne Frage zu den innenverlegten Zuegen beim DD30. Die Zughuellen sind ja auch durch den Rahmen verlegt.
> Liegen die so einfach im Unterrohr oder gibts da ne Fuehrung im Unterrohr zwischen Ein und Ausgang und der Zugaustausch wird keine Fummelei?
> 
> Danke.


.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mushuma (6. Juni 2019)

Moin,
kennt jemand das Systemgewicht des 2015er DD30 ? Unterscheiden sich die Folgemodelle in diesem Punkt? 

Schon mal Dankeschön für die Rückmeldungen.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (6. Juni 2019)

2015er lag irgendwo bei 14,3kg ohne Pedale


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (10. September 2019)

gestern gekauft in der nacht umgebaut heute 20km probefahrt. Erstaunlich wie leicht das rad ist und läuft mein halbfett stahl ist echtn brocken dagegen und mit dem cnc stahlrahmen hätte ich nochmal was drauf gepackt deshalb ganz gut so


----------



## Knarfifrank (30. Dezember 2019)

versteher schrieb:


> Ich wüsste jetzt gar nicht daß es andere Breiten als 100 mm gäbe ...
> 
> https://agri-service-walluch.de/kerbl-silo-reparatur-klebeband-10-m-laenge-4881?number=KL2_29831
> 
> ...



hier das Fazit zum Tubeless Umbau mit Silotape: PERFEKT, es hat alles reibungslos geklappt, und das bei den Originalfelgen vom DD30 wo man so einiges schlimmes gehört hat. 
Danke für die Tipps. ?


----------



## ...knarF (2. Januar 2020)

Ich konnte neulich nicht widerstehen und habe mir ein nagelneues 2015er DD30 für $500 gekauft. Hatte der Laden vor ein paar Monaten erst ausgepackt und zusammengebaut und ist dann Pleite gegangen. 
Ist noch nicht ganz fertig, da noch ein Paket mit der Magura Vyron, Edelux Lampe, B&M E-Werk unterwegs ist. 
Umbauten bisher:

DTswiss BR2250 schlauchlos mit den Schwalbe Jumbo Jim 
Rosa Reifen und blaues Felgenband auf die originalen Felgen 
Dritter Laufradsatz mit Son Nabendynamo (selbst eingespeicht mit blauen Nippeln, hatte die ganzen Laufräder und Kassetten noch übrig). Wird noch schlauchlos gemacht (3M Fugendichtband) wenn die LEDs in den Löchern sind. 
Shimano Saint Bremse (weil ich die auch an zwei anderen Rädern habe) 
22er Kettenblatt 
Ergon Griffe 
VDO M4 Tacho (zur Erinnerung an meine Zeit bei VDO) kommt noch dran
Salsa Anything Cage für die Montage an der Gabel für die Camping Touren 
Kabel für die Lampe, das E-Werk und den Tacho werde ich durch die Gabel und Gabelschaft führen. 
Klickpedale kommen dann auch noch dran. 
Beim Gepäckträger bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, welchen ich montiere. Habe einen von Surly hier, aber da müsste ich noch eigene Halterungen anfertigen, sonst passt der nicht mit der Magura Vyron. Wäre zu dicht am Sattel. Eventuell passt der Topeak Super Tourist Fat besser (habe ich auch am Haibike FatSix). 

Freue mich schon auf die ersten Camping Touren, dann kommen noch mehr Bilder. 

Hier mal die ersten Bilder


----------



## amjay2019 (2. Januar 2020)

an den Lenker kommt noch eine Barbie Puppe ? 
?????????


----------



## amjay2019 (2. Januar 2020)

ist doch klar das der Laden pleite geht wenn sowas im Fenster steht


----------



## versteher (2. Januar 2020)

Es stand ja nicht so im Laden.

Edit: Shit, jetzt hab ich einen Troll gefüttert.


----------



## amjay2019 (2. Januar 2020)

Hallo Hoppseball-Radfahrer


----------



## versteher (2. Januar 2020)

Hallo Depp!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## winklem (2. Januar 2020)

...knarF schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 959208


ACHTUNG: Die abgebildete Original Carbon Sattelstütze wurde von Felt ausgetauscht das sie brechen kann


----------



## BigJohn (2. Januar 2020)

Es soll ja eh noch eine Vyron verbaut werden. Tuh dir den gefallen und verbau noch ein paar anständige Reifen


----------



## Maverick944 (2. Januar 2020)

Knarfifrank schrieb:


> hier das Fazit zum Tubeless Umbau mit Silotape: PERFEKT, es hat alles reibungslos geklappt, und das bei den Originalfelgen vom DD30 wo man so einiges schlimmes gehört hat.
> Danke für die Tipps. ?




Hallo.
Ich hoffe ich mache das richtig mit dem zitieren. Kannst du Mal Bilder vom Tubeless Aufbau zeigen. Habe jetzt schon Standardfelgen von einem 20" Kinder Fatbike erfolgreich auf Tubeless umgebaut. Hast du den Spalt auch vorher abgedichtet? Bist du mit dem Siloband über das Felgenhorn, damit der Reifen besser hält? Grüsse Matthias


----------



## BigJohn (2. Januar 2020)

Mit dem Siloband immer über die gesamte Breite der Felge gehen und den Überstand erst abschneiden, wenn der Reifen sitzt. 
Der @Fatster erklärt die das sicher gerne im Detail, weil es bisher kaum schriftlich festgehalten wurde.


----------



## ...knarF (2. Januar 2020)

Und ich dachte schon, dieses Thema wäre tot, da hier kaum noch was geschrieben wurde. 



winklem schrieb:


> ACHTUNG: Die abgebildete Original Carbon Sattelstütze wurde von Felt ausgetauscht das sie brechen kann


Ich weiß, danke. Vyron ist schon unterwegs. 



BigJohn schrieb:


> anständige Reifen


Diese Reifen sind für's Gelände recht gut, haben ziemlich grobe Stollen ähnlich wie die VanHelga. Je nachdem, welche Touren ich fahren werde, kommt ein anderer Laufradsatz ans Radl. Der Satz mit den Jumbo Jim wiegt etwa 2,5kg weniger. 

Ich bin es gewohnt, dass der Anblick von den dicken Reifen zu vielen Fragen führt. Aber für Camping Touren in der Wüste oder durch sonstiges Gelände gibt es meiner Erfahrung nach nichts besseres. Für mich scheint dieses Radl mit der Ausstattung optimal für die Wild West Route von Kanada nach Mexiko. Weiß leider nur noch nicht, wann ich die Zeit dafür habe.


----------



## Knarfifrank (2. Januar 2020)

Maverick944 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Ich hoffe ich mache das richtig mit dem zitieren. Kannst du Mal Bilder vom Tubeless Aufbau zeigen. Habe jetzt schon Standardfelgen von einem 20" Kinder Fatbike erfolgreich auf Tubeless umgebaut. Hast du den Spalt auch vorher abgedichtet? Bist du mit dem Siloband über das Felgenhorn, damit der Reifen besser hält? Grüsse MatthiasAnhang anzeigen 959315



Bilder hab ich leider keine, aber wie schon erwähnt einfach das Siloband über das Felgenhorn kleben. Vielleicht vorher mit einer Verdünnung das Felgenhorn fettfrei machen, damit es auch wirklich gut klebt. Auch das Felgenband solltest du unten drunter lassen, einfach nur das Siloband drüber kleben.


----------



## ...knarF (2. Januar 2020)

Maverick944 schrieb:


> Tubeless


Wenn ich die Felge mit dem Dynamo schlauchlos mache, werde ich ein paar Bilder machen. 


Knarfifrank schrieb:


> Auch das Felgenband solltest du unten drunter lassen, einfach nur das Siloband drüber kleben.


Und am besten erstmal einen Schlauch rein und mit ca. 2bar über Nacht setzen lassen. Dann ist das Klebeband wirklich dicht.

Hier noch ein gutes Video dazu


----------



## Maverick944 (2. Januar 2020)

@Knarfifrank 
Ok, danke. Das Felgenband habe ich weggenommen. Dafür kommt eine Lage Reflektorband zum Schutz des Silobandes. Von aussen strahlt es dann richtig wenn es angeleuchtet wird.
Bei den 20" Felgen habe ich einmal das Siloband direkt unter dem Felgenhorn abgeschnitten. Der Reifen hat richtig geploppt beim draufmachen. Bei der zweiten habe ich das Siloband überstehen lassen, kein ploppen, aber halten tun beide auf der Felge.

Wollte nur noch Mal nachfragen, weil bei der DD30 Felge der Reifen so leicht von der Felge gerutscht ist.

Hier Mal als Beispiel das Reflektorband.


----------



## Maverick944 (4. Januar 2020)

Hallo
Bei meinem DD30 war seinerzeit eine RockShox Reverb dabei. Die Qualität ist leider bescheiden und muss ständig gewartet werden. Sie ist dazu noch extrem schwer, daher möchte ich sie ersetzen.

*Taugt die Originale Carbon Stütze von Felt etwas in Bezug auf Qualität/Gewicht?*
Ich hätte die Möglichkeit eine günstig zu bekommen. Oder gibt es bessere Alternativen im Bereich bis 30€. Mir ist bekannt, dass die Stütze zurück gerufen wurde. Möchte jetzt auch keine Diskussion lostreten. Aber das Fatbike ist auch für Fahrer mit einem Gewicht von > 100kg mit Trail, usw. zugelassen. Das werden wir nicht ausreizen. Gibt auch noch Leute die sie trotz allem bis heute verwenden.

Das DD gebe ich an meinen Sohn (50kg) weiter. Wir möchte das Fahrrad etwas leichter machen. Tubeless bin ich gerade dabei. Ich warte nur noch auf Milch und ein paar anständige Ventile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piazza (6. Januar 2020)

Ich hätte auch noch eine orig. Felt Carbonstütze abzugeben, bei Interesse gerne PN


----------



## ...knarF (13. Februar 2020)

Jungfernfahrt ohne Probleme überstanden. Über 3.000Hm, viel schieben. Bei über 30% und 10kg Wasser an Bord kein Wunder. 
Bin froh, dass ich die Saint Bremsen, SON Dynamo, Vyron etc. dran habe.


----------



## Rubberduckxi (13. Februar 2020)

Wo ist denn das?


----------



## ...knarF (13. Februar 2020)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Wo ist denn das?


Henry Coe State Park, Kalifornien


----------



## FrankenBike (13. Februar 2020)

Ich habe gerade hier gelesen dass die Carbon Sattelstütze des DD30 noch in Verwendung ist.
*Da gab es einen Rückruf.* Leider wurde ich auch nicht von meinem Händler informiert.
Nachdem ich das aber hier (siehe Link) gelesen habe, habe ich eine neue Stütze, allerdings nicht aus Carbon, bekommen.
Viele Grüße, Frank









						Felt Bicycles: Rückruf in den USA wegen Carbon-Sattelstütze
					

In Absprache mit der us-amerikanischen Regierungsstelle für Produktsicherheit CPSC hat Felt Bicycles in seiner Heimat USA einen freiwilligen Rückruf gestartet. Grund: Eine Carbon-Sattelstütze, die unt




					radmarkt.de


----------



## FrankenBike (13. Februar 2020)

...knarF schrieb:


> Henry Coe State Park, Kalifornien



Sehr geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heyerdahl (15. Februar 2020)

FrankenBike schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade hier gelesen dass die Carbon Sattelstütze des DD30 noch in Verwendung ist.



Ja ich hatte die original Carbonstütze auch noch in Verwendung, nach 400km und 8000hm ( Rennsteigtour, Stoneman Miriquidi) hatte ich festgestellt sie war angebrochen. War bis kurz vor Auszug max ausgezogen. Hat schon immer unter Belastung oft geknarzt.
Ich bin auch nicht der Leichteste ;-).
jetzt hab ich ne Vario stütze ( XLC Teleskop-Sattelstütze SP-T05) montiert.

@Knarf,

was fuer einen Gepackträger hast Du in Benutzung?


----------



## ...knarF (16. Februar 2020)

Heyerdahl schrieb:


> Gepackträger


Topeak Uni Super Tourist Fat. 
Musste mir allerdings eigene Adapter anfertigen. Die originalen Halter habe ich umgedreht und ein extra Loch rein gebohrt. Außerdem habe ich eine Klemme für die Sattelstütze mit extra Gewinde für die Streben verwendet, da die Gewindelöcher am Rahmen zu weit unten sind. Die Gewindelöcher im Rahmen und Gabel habe ich mit Ersatzschrauben versehen, falls mal welche verloren gehen sollten. 








Praktisch an der Gabel ist auch, dass man Kabel innen verlegen kann. Die Kabel für Licht, Tacho und B&M E-Werk verschwinden komplett in der Gabel.


----------



## ossigo (16. Februar 2020)

Hallo,

Fahre seit ca. 10 Jahren eher im norddeutschen Flachland (meint hügelige Wälder, selten mal Mittelgebirge...) MTB, letzte 2-3 Jahre zu viel Pausen,  Familie..., liebäugel aber nach kurzen Tests seit knapp drei Jahren mit einem Fatbike, konnte mich nur noch nicht durchringen...
Jetzt zufällig bei einem örtlichen Händler ein "neues" 2016er Feld DD 70 gesehen,  Probe gefahren, super, gleich verguckt und seit 10 Tagen Wissen hier angelesen. Rad soll 799 € kosten, preislich geht wohl nicht mehr sooo viel. Zu viel für so einen Ladenhüter, auch wenn der Listenpreis ein gutes Stück höher liegt? Bin mir über die möglichen weiteren Kosten für ggf Updates bewusst, kann grundsätzlich schrauben...
Es besteht außerdem etwas Unsicherheit wegen zukünftiger Ersatzteilversorgung, Q Faktor..
Habt ihr einen Tipp zum Preis? Ok? Auch von 2016? Hätte aber eben auch "vor Ort Garantie". Die Gier ist soooo groß 
Gruß aus Oldenburg
Jens


----------



## Maverick944 (16. Februar 2020)

Hallo. Ich habe seit ca. 3 Jahren ein DD30 in Besitz. Es war mein erstes Fatbike. Für den Anfang ganz ok. Mittlerweile habe ich 5 Fatbikes. Borealis Echo, Canyon Dude, Felt DD30, Olympia Fatbull 24", und Olympia Fatbull 20".
Was mir am Felt gefällt ist die Farbe  und die Optik vom Rahmen und Gabel.
Jetzt zum negativen.
*Gabel *- leider nur Aluminium, schwer
*Felgen* - hab es nicht geschafft auf Tubeless umzubauen, die Reifen halten einfach nicht dazu noch schwer. Zudem hat der Vorbesitzer den Freilauf beschädigt, aber nicht darauf hingewiesen. Konnte es wieder Flicken.
*Antrieb* - leider kein 1xx, dazu noch schwere Komponenten
*Reifen* - sind vermutlich auch 4 Jahre alt, JJ gibt es neues Modell
*Sattelstütze* - originale aus Carbon darf nicht verwendet werden wegen Rückruf
*Bremsen* - sind stark, aber hohes Gewicht

Für ein Rahmen aus Aluminium ist das DD vom Gewicht her ok, aber allgemein ist es eine ziemlich schweres Fatbike. Den Unterschied, 12 kg oder 14 kg merkt man schon deutlich.
Das Borealis wiegt mit Bluto und Remote Sattelstütze 11,70kg, Dude mit Stargabel 12,50kg, das DD30 noch knapp über 14kg. ich habe mir jetzt leichte Teile besorgt (Bremsen, XX1 Kassette, 11 Fach XO Schaltung, Carbon Sattel,). Dann bekommt es mein 13 jähriger zum Fahren.

Mein Tipp. Halte nach einem guten Carbonrahmen mit Bluto und guter Schaltung Ausschau. Felgen sind auch wichtig, z. B. BR2250. Oder in der Preisklasse Mal bei Silverback schauen.


----------



## ossigo (16. Februar 2020)

@maverick: Danke für deine Tipps, aber wir liegen mit Sicherheit von unseren Kostenvorstellungen weit auseinander...
Federgabel sehe ich für mich nicht, und Updates sind bestimmt notwendig, aber ein 12 KG Fatbike ist für mich preislich nicht/nie drin...
Silverback überlegte ich auch schon,  muss mir wohl sicherer werden wohin die Reise gehen soll...


----------



## Maverick944 (16. Februar 2020)

@ossigo Neu ist ein 12 Kg Fatbike schon eine andere Preisklasse, da hast du Recht. Aber auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt nicht mehr so ein grosses Problem. 

Bezüglich Gewicht sollte man auf Tubeless umbauen. Das ist nicht so schwierig und spart viel Gewicht an der richtigen Stelle ein. Das größte Problem sind für mich am Felt aber die Felgen. Ich habe es nicht geschafft sie umzubauen. Bei allen anderen Felgen war es mehr oder weniger kein Problem. Nur die Felt Felgen habe ich nicht hinbekommen. Und selbst wenn ich es geschafft hätte, wäre mir die Gefahr zu, dass die Reifen bei zu geringem Druck von der Felge rutschen könnten. Habe deswegen auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt andere genommen und werde die demnächst montieren. 

Was am Felt dabei noch hilft, dass es die Steckachse Vorne 15x150mm und hinten 12x197mm hat. Das sind mittlerweile die gängigsten Grössen für Fatbikes.

Das Felt und auch die 24" und 20" Fatbikes waren am Anfang so um die 15kg. Leider habe ich zu spät damit angefangen sie etwas leichter zu machen. Wir sind 3 Jahre so rum gefahren. Letzten Herbst habe ich alle etwas leichter gemacht. Das Fahren macht einfach noch mehr Spass.
Natürlich kann man auch mit den Standardkomponenten vom DD70 fahren und rüstet dann nach und nach um. Aber bei dem Neupreis und eventuellen anderen Teilen (Schaltung, Felgen?) Ist man gleich schon in der Kategorie >1000€. Das wichtigste ist der Rahmen und die Felgen, alles andere ist einfach zu ersetzen. Und es muss dir natürlich gefallen. Ich fahre am liebsten Fatbike, es ist einfach ein anderes Gefühl, wenn überall hin fahren kann?


----------



## ossigo (16. Februar 2020)

Ich bin mir sehr sicher,  dass Fatbike fahren mein Ding ist  Mein Hauptziel beim Biken ist Bewegung mit Natur zu verbinden, ohne ständig 100 % Höchstleistung anzustreben, aber auch weniger Grenzen zu haben, und da passt das einfach.
Alles was ich an Markt selbst zum Einstieg bis 1500 € finde, ist ein Kompromiss, wo man nach und nach ran müsste,  daher denke ich günstig erträglich  kaufen und mit Rahmen und Gabel leben. Erstmal starten und fahren, für meinen Teil dann nach und nach Teile ersetzen. Bei den Probefahrten fühlte ich mich wohl auf dem DD, bei online Fatbikekauf kann ich nicht Probefahren. Bessere Bremse ist vorhanden,  Schaltung usw müsste folgen, die DT Swiss BR2250 wurden schon recherchiert,  schon geil, tubeless leicht wäre cool. 
Vielleicht bekomme ich den Preis doch noch etwas  gedrückt, das 2016er DD 70 steht wohl > 3 Jahre im Laden..
Mache Meldung vom Ergebnis.
Thx, Jens


----------



## Heyerdahl (16. Februar 2020)

Ich habe auch ein Felt DD30, hab es mit den originalen Felt Felgen, JJ 4.0 und Silotape auf erfolgreich auf Tubeless umgerüstest. 
Hält seit einem halben Jahr. Gibt hier bei MTB news im Forum einen Thread wo es um Tubless geht auch einen Anleitung, war doch recht einfach wenn man genau arbeitet.





__





						Felt Double Double
					

Über 1kg für Schläuche!:wut:




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Die Carbon Sattelstütze ist denke ich nur ein Problem bei sehr langem Sattelstützenauszug.
Ne versenkbare Sattelstütze macht durchaus Sinn. Hab eine Manuelle nachgerüstet, mit Hebel unter dem Sattel.
2 fach finde ich auch besser als 1x , man hat einfach mehr Varianz in der Abstufung und braucht keine Pizzateller am Hinterrad.
Habs auf 11 fach aufgerüstet, einfach den rechten 10fach Deore Schalthabel gegen einen 11 fach XT Schalthebel mit Ispec A ( oder wie das heisst direkte Montage am Bremshebel) getauscht und ne 11fach Sunrace MTB Kassette 11-36. Das vorhandende XT Schaltwerk unterstützt sogar bis 42 Zähne hinten. Die Aufrüstung kostet kein grosses Geld.
Finde das Felt mit 14kg ( selbst gemessen) gewichtstechnisch ok, wer sagt das ist zu schwer hat einfach nicht genug Bums in den Beinen. Ich liebe die Race Geometrie ja und die Farbe ist auch Klasse.


----------



## ...knarF (16. Februar 2020)

ossigo schrieb:


> DT Swiss


Mit dem DTswiss Laufradsatz mit Jumbo Jim schlauchlos ist mein DD30 3kg leichter (13,7kg ohne Gepäckträger etc.). Allerdings habe ich auf manchen Touren lieber einen Dynamo und beleuchtete Felgen dabei (habe blaue LEDs in den extra Speichenlöchern, muss ich mal ein Bild von hochladen). Und die Alexrim Felgen habe ich schon mehrmals mit einem Hammer wieder ausbeulen können, laufen noch schön rund, obwohl sie schon so einiges mitgemacht haben. Wäre bei den DTswiss sicher nicht so einfach. Die wären eher was für meine Frau.
Alleine wenn Wasser und Essen aufgebraucht sind, wiegt mein DD30 12kg weniger ?


Maverick944 schrieb:


> Den Unterschied, 12 kg oder 14 kg merkt man schon deutlich.


Ja, bei 12kg oder 14kg weniger im Gepäck geht es bergauf doch etwas leichter ?


----------



## Maverick944 (17. Februar 2020)

Heyerdahl schrieb:


> 2 fach finde ich auch besser als 1x , man hat einfach mehr Varianz in der Abstufung und braucht keine Pizzateller am Hinterrad.





Heyerdahl schrieb:


> Finde das Felt mit 14kg ( selbst gemessen) gewichtstechnisch ok, wer sagt das ist zu schwer hat einfach nicht genug Bums in den Beinen.



Bei mir ist es genau anders herum. Ich habe die 2x10 Schaltung auf 1-fach umgebaut. Hab den vorderen Umwerfer abgebaut. Die kleinen Gänge hab ich nie benutzt und hab gleich mal Mal ein paar unnötige Gramm gespart. Selbst das grosse Kettenblatt könnte bei mir noch  2-4 Zähne grösser sein. Bei meinem Fitnessbike fahre icch seit 10 Jahren sogar mit 8 Gängen. War für mich immer ausreichend.
Wer mehr wie 11 Gänge braucht hat einfach nicht genug Bums in den Beinen.?
Jetzt rüste ich das DD30 auf 1x11 um, dann sind 3 Bikes gleich. Macht das Austauschen der Felgen nachher einfacher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maverick944 (17. Februar 2020)

So sah das DD30 aus als ich es vor ca. 3 Jahren gebraucht gekauft habe. Ich war bis jetzt die meiste Zeit ein stiller Mitleser hier im Forum. Gerne würde ich den Chat Mal wieder etwas beleben.
Circa 1 Jahr stand das DD30 ungenutzt bei mir im Keller, weil der Freilauf beschädigt war. Die Bilder vom beschädigten Freilauf finden sich auch hier im Thread, irgendwo in der Mitte. Ich konnte es dann reparieren ohne die Nabe zu ersetzen.
Das Fatbike Fieber hat mich so richtig gepackt, als ich mir ein Borealis Echo zugelegt habe. Das DD30 wird jetzt an meinen ältesten Sohn weitergereicht. Dafür steht eine grössere Abspeck Kur an. So wie auf dem Bild hat es ca. 15,xx Kg.

Folgende Teile habe ich mir vorgenommen zu ersetzen.

Felgen Alex Rims
leichter Carbon Sattel
Schwalbe JJ 4.80
Griffe
Bremsen Avid XO
Schaltung Sram 1x11 XO
Kassette XX1
Pedale
Bremscheiben Sram Hinten 160mm
Tubeless

Die ersten Teile sind schon eingetroffen. Fast neue Alex Rims Blizzerk in blau. Als erstes steht ein Tubeless Umbau an.


----------



## hw_doc (17. Februar 2020)

Nur mal so am Rande:
Der Freilaufkörper von Novatec-Naben passt für das DD30 und womöglich auch das DD70.
Bspw. der hier:








						Novatec, Freilaufkörper HR Nabe MTB und Road, Alu, für Nabe SL, D772S
					

Freilauf, Kassettenkörper aus Alu für Novatec Nabe ab 2014, Nummer 326294




					best-bike-parts.de


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (17. Februar 2020)

Upgrade fürs DD, defekte NEXT SL kurbel gegen NEXT R getauscht. KB von Garbaruk auch getauscht weil verschlissen. Das Orange passt hervorragend zu dem der Hope Teile ?


----------



## ...knarF (17. Februar 2020)

Maverick944 schrieb:


> Wer mehr wie 11 Gänge braucht hat einfach nicht genug Bums in den Beinen.?


11 Gänge würden mir auch reichen, wenn die Bandbreite stimmen würde. Um mit 25kg oder mehr im Gepäck noch 20% und steiler bergauf fahren zu können, braucht man man schon einen recht kleinen Gang. Deswegen habe ich auch vorne das 24er gegen ein 22er ausgetauscht. Vielleicht installiere ich mir auch noch das 42er One Up Ritzel hinten (dann 10-fach 11-42). Habe ich noch irgendwo rumliegen. 
Und wenn ich nicht den Dynamo bräuchte, hätte ich mir fast noch einen Satz https://www.nextie.com/fatbike-wild-dragon-90mm-NXT90WD-tri-spoke bestellt. Habe ich seit Jahren an meinem Haibike FatSix, sind einfach genial. Super einfach schlauchlos zu benutzen: Ventil rein, Reifen drauf, Dichtmilch rein und aufpumpen. Habe ich sogar mal mit einer Handpumpe geschafft. Ich fahre schlauchlos (yes, there is actually a German word for that) nicht wegen dem Gewicht, sondern weil ich keinen Bock habe, irgendwo in der Wüste wegen der ganzen Kakteen etc. ständig Schläuche zu flicken.


----------



## madone (18. Februar 2020)

Maverick944 schrieb:


> So sah das DD30 aus als ich es vor ca. 3 Jahren gebraucht gekauft habe. Ich war bis jetzt die meiste Zeit ein stiller Mitleser hier im Forum. Gerne würde ich den Chat Mal wieder etwas beleben.
> Circa 1 Jahr stand das DD30 ungenutzt bei mir im Keller, weil der Freilauf beschädigt war. Die Bilder vom beschädigten Freilauf finden sich auch hier im Thread, irgendwo in der Mitte. Ich konnte es dann reparieren ohne die Nabe zu ersetzen.
> Das Fatbike Fieber hat mich so richtig gepackt, als ich mir ein Borealis Echo zugelegt habe. Das DD30 wird jetzt an meinen ältesten Sohn weitergereicht. Dafür steht eine grössere Abspeck Kur an. So wie auf dem Bild hat es ca. 15,xx Kg.
> 
> ...


Bin gespannt ob die 4.8er in den Rahmen passen ... weiß aus zuverlässiger Quelle dass das eng wird.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (18. Februar 2020)

madone schrieb:


> Bin gespannt ob die 4.8er in den Rahmen passen ... weiß aus zuverlässiger Quelle dass das eng wird.



Quatsch, da kannste alles bis 4.8 rein stecken auf 80mm Felge


----------



## madone (18. Februar 2020)

Hab nicht behauptet dass es nicht geht (gehen tut viel) sondern dass es eng wird.


----------



## Udu (29. März 2020)

Hallo,
ich hab für meine Freundin ein DD30 in S ergattert und würde ihr gerne einen 1x11 Antrieb spendieren. Nun bin ich am Suchen was für ein Kettenblatt ich für die Race Face Turbine verwenden kann. Im Netz finde ich kaum etwas, vielleicht hat mir jemand einen Rat, wo ich was passendes finden kann.
Danke schonmal vorab


----------



## hw_doc (29. März 2020)

Udu schrieb:


> Nun bin ich am Suchen was für ein Kettenblatt ich für die Race Face Turbine verwenden kann.



Ist denn eine Turbine verbaut? Falls ja ist die ja Directmount aka. "Cinch" und da brauchst Du ein Kettenblatt mit #6 mm Offset für besagtes System.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skaster (29. März 2020)

Die "alte" Turbine hat LK 104/64 und kein Direct Mount.
Dann könnte man evtl. mit Beilagscheiben das große Blatt ein paar mm nach innen versetzen.


----------



## Don1900 (29. März 2020)

ossigo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Fahre seit ca. 10 Jahren eher im norddeutschen Flachland (meint hügelige Wälder, selten mal Mittelgebirge...) MTB, letzte 2-3 Jahre zu viel Pausen,  Familie..., liebäugel aber nach kurzen Tests seit knapp drei Jahren mit einem Fatbike, konnte mich nur noch nicht durchringen...
> Jetzt zufällig bei einem örtlichen Händler ein "neues" 2016er Feld DD 70 gesehen,  Probe gefahren, super, gleich verguckt und seit 10 Tagen Wissen hier angelesen. Rad soll 799 € kosten, preislich geht wohl nicht mehr sooo viel. Zu viel für so einen Ladenhüter, auch wenn der Listenpreis ein gutes Stück höher liegt? Bin mir über die möglichen weiteren Kosten für ggf Updates bewusst, kann grundsätzlich schrauben...
> ...


Hallo zusammen,
Ich würd es nehmen.
Habe mir vor 2 Jahren ein gebrauchtes DD30 gekauft(wurde kaum bewegt).
Ist mein erstes Fatbike. Hab den kauf nicht bereut. Mittlerweile nicht mehr orginal. Selbst mit den über 14kg konnte man gut fahren. Mittlerweile bei knapp über 12kg eine Rakete ?. Es macht einfach nur Spaß. Leichter geht natürlich immer. Und wenn du selber schrauben kannst, ist es doch perfekt.
Drauf setzen und Spaß haben?

Für das was du fahren möchtest ist das ein Top Bike.


----------



## hw_doc (29. März 2020)

skaster schrieb:


> Die "alte" Turbine hat LK 104/64 und kein Direct Mount.
> Dann könnte man evtl. mit Beilagscheiben das große Blatt ein paar mm nach innen versetzen.



Ah, ok. Aber die Turbine war ja so oder so nicht Serie bei den DDs, daher meine "Rückfrage".
Da würde ich beim DD mit seinem AFAIR BSA-Innenlager eher einen Spacer von der Antriebs- auf die Nicht-Antriebsseite umsortieren.


----------



## ossigo (29. März 2020)

Hallo, 
Wie vor ca 5 Wochen gepostet stand ich vor dem Kauf eines neuen 2016er Restposten DD70. Habe vor zwei Wochen und nach Nachverhandlungen dann für 699 EUR zugeschlagen. Änderungen bisher nur anderer Vorbau und Wechsel auf aktuelle JJ in 4.4. Seitdem fahre ich mit einem fatten Grinsen im Gesicht rum und habe auch ohne Schnee Spaß ohne Ende. Das schmale Hardtail vereinsamt ... Die ersten Wasser- und Schlammdurchfahrten waren ein Highlight,  trotz nasser Füße,  weil der Kompromiss JJ Traktion missen ließ und mich zum Absteigen zwang. Trotz kalter, nasser Füße nur gelacht wie ein kleines Kind,  einfach herrlich...

Gruß aus der Badewanne


----------



## Don1900 (29. März 2020)

So muss es sein. Hast alles richtig gemacht?
Weiterhin viel Spaß. 
Habe mir letztes Jahr die VanHelga draufdezogen. Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit den Reifen


----------



## ossigo (29. März 2020)

Ich will erst einmal viel fahren,  dann gucken,  wo und ob ich verbessere. Verbesserung dabei unter Wahrung des häuslichen Friedens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udu (29. März 2020)

....es handelt sich um die alte Turbine.
Mit Spacern oder ähnlichem zu arbeiten hört sich kompliziert an. Gibt es hier jemand, der das schon gemacht hat?


----------



## winklem (29. März 2020)

Läuft seit 2017 auf XT 11 Fach mit Spacern außen


----------



## Udu (29. März 2020)

Wieviel mm hast du gespacert?


----------



## winklem (29. März 2020)

Udu schrieb:


> Wieviel mm hast du gespacert?


Überhaupt nicht, nur das 30er Blatt innen statt aussen auf der Kurbel montiert (sieht man auf den Bildern) und aussen die Unterlegplatten montiert, das hat den Vorteil du bist in etwa zwischen dem kleinern und mittleren Kettenblatt. Also ideale Kettenlinie. Ich habe auch nur ein 30er Blatt montiert das geht als kleinstes Blatt mit der 104er Befestigung. Perfect mit Raceface Kettenblatt


----------



## Udu (29. März 2020)

winklem schrieb:


> Überhaupt nicht, nur das 30er Blatt innen statt aussen auf der Kurbel montiert (sieht man auf den Bildern) und aussen die Unterlegplatten montiert, das hat den Vorteil du bist in etwa zwischen dem kleinern und mittleren Kettenblatt. Also ideale Kettenlinie. Ich habe auch nur ein 30er Blatt montiert das geht als kleinstes Blatt mit der 104er Befestigung. Perfect mit Raceface Kettenblatt



Dann werd ich mich mal auf die Suche begeben


----------



## Udu (29. März 2020)

Danke schonmal vorab für die Infos


----------



## Udu (29. März 2020)

Hat noch jemand der DD30 Fahrer eine Gabel über die verkaufen möchte?
Ich hätte Interesse


----------



## Knarfifrank (30. März 2020)

ich hab sogar ein 28er Blatt montiert auf den kleineren Lochkreis, funktioniert auch super. Hinten 11-46.


----------



## Udu (30. März 2020)

Ein 30er sollte es schon sein. 
Dann hast du das 28 wegen der Linie auch nach innen gespacert?


----------



## Knarfifrank (30. März 2020)

nein, eher nach außen. ich habe nur den distanzhalter von 2mm weggelassen und direkt an die Kurbel rangeschraubt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (30. März 2020)

30 Zähne gibts ja für nen 104er Lochkreis. In oval aber nur von absolute black. Wenn du die Zeit und die Geduld hast, bekommst du in China was Günstiges.


----------



## winklem (30. März 2020)

Udu schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand der DD30 Fahrer eine Gabel über die verkaufen möchte?
> Ich hätte Interesse


Die originale blaue Starrgabel habe ich noch übrig


----------



## ...knarF (8. April 2020)

...knarF schrieb:


> Vielleicht installiere ich mir auch noch das 42er One Up Ritzel hinten (dann 10-fach 11-42). Habe ich noch irgendwo rumliegen.


Habe es gefunden und installiert. Hatte zum Glück auch noch eine XT CS-M771 Kassette rumliegen. Wenn wir dann endlich wieder raus dürfen, geht es hoffentlich bald wieder zum Zelten.


----------



## Maverick944 (19. April 2020)

So. Ein Teil vom Umbau ist endlich abgeschlossen. Trotz mehr Freizeit wegen Corona bin erst letzte Woche dazu gekommen. Felgen habe ich in passendem Farbton von AlexRims gefunden. Tubeless Umbau war mehr oder weniger einfach möglich. Die Felgen sind dabei resistenter gegen jede Klebkraft als alle meine Teflon Pfannen aus der Küche?.
Die RockShox Reverb ist rausgeflogen für eine  Thomson Aluminium Sattelstütze. Die geht leider nicht nichts mehr hoch und müsste Mal komplett revidiert werden.

Als Bremsen kommen silberne Avid X0 mit Scheiben 180/160 zum Einsatz. Gibt einen guten Kontrast zum blau der Felgen/Rahmen. Kabelführung wird im Rahmen verlegt sobald ich passendes Werkzeug und Material habe.

Die Jumbo Jim 4,8 von Schwalbe machen jetzt einen angemessenen Auftritt und füllen Gabel und Rahmen gut aus. Die Maxxis Mammoth sehen danach wie die reinsten Teerschneider aus - viel zu dünn.

Gewichtsmäßig bin ich momentan bei schmalen 13,52 Kg mit allem (Pedale, Lampe, Flaschenhalter).

Detailfotos folgen noch später.


----------



## ...knarF (6. Mai 2020)

Maverick944 schrieb:


> Detailfotos folgen noch später


Wir warten gespannt ?
Wo hast du denn die Felgen gefunden?


----------



## hw_doc (6. Mai 2020)

...knarF schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn die Felgen gefunden?



Ich tippe auf Habike - wäre aber auch gespannt, zu hören, woher sie kommen, wenn es nicht so wäre...


----------



## bikerchris87 (22. Mai 2020)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mein DD30 auf 12-fach mit XD-Freilauf umgerüstet. Langsam vermute ich aber das ich einen falschen Freilauf hab, das Einrasrgeräusch der Klinken ist unregelmäßig als ob die Klinken nicht gleichmäßig einrasten. Nun hab ich mir das heute noch einmal angeschaut und festgestellt das jeweils immer nur eine Klinke einrastet. Der Freilauf ist verdammt schwer runtergegnagen, evtl hat der schon etwas abgekriegt.
Weiß jemand was ich für einen Freilauf benötige?
Ich hab diesen Freilauf verbaut: https://www.bike-components.de/de/N...mOx6O_DNikHh5LR63_NGopZlXzJZv3HhoCSaYQAvD_BwE

Mir ist heute noch aufgefallen das beim originalen Freilauf die Sperrklinken verschiedene Abstände haben. Bei dem dennoch verbaut habe sind die Abstände gleich. 




Gruß Christopher


----------



## piazza (22. Mai 2020)

Ich hab damals lange gesucht (weil der erste Alu-Freilauf auch die Grätsche gemacht hatte und ich was Haltbares aus Stahl wollte) und mit Sicherheit 10 Freiläufe bestellt - und wieder zurückgeschickt. Der, der am besten gepasst hat, hatte genau das von Dir beschriebene Verhalten, das war mir dann zu unsicher mit nur einem Zahn zu fahren.
Da auch bei zwei Laufrädern die Stege zw. den cut outs am HR gerissen sind, war das Ende vom Lied Hope Fatsnos und BR710er. Seither keine Probleme und tubeless funktioniert auch wunderbar.

(Beim 2. Laufrad hatte ich damals nachgefragt, und da auch einen Stahlfreilauf bekommen)


----------



## bikerchris87 (22. Mai 2020)

piazza schrieb:


> Ich hab damals lange gesucht (weil der erste Alu-Freilauf auch die Grätsche gemacht hatte und ich was Haltbares aus Stahl wollte) und mit Sicherheit 10 Freiläufe bestellt - und wieder zurückgeschickt. Der, der am besten gepasst hat, hatte genau das von Dir beschriebene Verhalten, das war mir dann zu unsicher mit nur einem Zahn zu fahren.
> Da auch bei zwei Laufrädern die Stege zw. den cut outs am HR gerissen sind, war das Ende vom Lied Hope Fatsnos und BR710er. Seither keine Probleme und tubeless funktioniert auch wunderbar.
> 
> (Beim 2. Laufrad hatte ich damals nachgefragt, und da auch einen Stahlfreilauf bekommen)



Puh, das sind aber keine gute  Aussichten. Hab auch den Stahlfreilauf, den hatte mir jemand vom Forum verkauft weil der Alu hinüber war. 
Neu Laufräder/Naben will ich nicht. Notfalls muss ich eben die sackschwere NX 12-fach Kassette verbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piazza (22. Mai 2020)

Die neuen Laufräder warn teuer, ja, aber beim Einspeichen was gelernt und generell nie bereut!
Hope gibts auch mit Microspline


----------



## Cl1ntB3astwood (31. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

mein DD30 braucht langsam neue Laufräder.Jetzt frage ich mich ob ich mir 27.5er zulegen sollte.

Haben die irgendwelche Vorteile,viel Gewicht werde ich dadurch ja nicht gespart bekommen.

Vielleicht hat ja schon Jemand den Umbau gemacht und kann mir ein paar Vor und Nachteile nennen.


----------



## mikeonbike (31. Mai 2020)

madone schrieb:


> Hab nicht behauptet dass es nicht geht (gehen tut viel) sondern dass es eng wird.



nö, eng wirds erst, wenn die felge breiter wird. aber der 4,8" jj auf 90 mm speiseeisfelge geht ohne probleme... hab ich hier sogar schon als foto reingestellt... ca. 50 seiten weiter vorn ?


----------



## mikeonbike (1. Juni 2020)

so mal in der 12 kg variante...











so aktuell, aber die 14 kg habe ich nie geknackt...


----------



## mikeonbike (3. Juni 2020)

By the way - ich habe nicht nur die carbon stütze und den vorbau im neuzustand rumliegen, sondern auch noch ein hinterrad - leicht gebraucht, ohne mängel, etwas eingestaubt...











bei interesse eine kurze nachricht...


----------



## Cl1ntB3astwood (4. Juni 2020)

Wahnsinn,wie kommst du denn auf 14 Kilo? 

Hab meins gestern mal gewogen,ich trampel da 18 kg durch die Gegend.

Wie groß ist dein Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (4. Juni 2020)

Cl1ntB3astwood schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mein DD30 braucht langsam neue Laufräder.Jetzt frage ich mich ob ich mir 27.5er zulegen sollte.
> 
> ...



27,5 geht bis maximal 4,2" Reifen, 4,5er passen hinten von der Höhe nicht rein. 



Cl1ntB3astwood schrieb:


> Wahnsinn,wie kommst du denn auf 14 Kilo?
> 
> Hab meins gestern mal gewogen,ich trampel da 18 kg durch die Gegend.
> 
> Wie groß ist dein Rahmen?



Er fährt nen S Rahmen. Der Rahmen von Felt ist recht leicht damit lässt sich was anfangen. Die Originalgabel ist halt gefühlt aus Blei mit 1400g hier lässt sich nach dem Laufradsatz am meisten holen. 

Mein DD in M im 4.8er Setup liegt momentan bei 11,5kg mit Starrgabel. Fährt sich aber immer noch stabil ohne Anwendungsbeschränkung.


----------



## ...knarF (21. Juni 2020)

Cl1ntB3astwood schrieb:


> Hab meins gestern mal gewogen,ich trampel da 18 kg durch die Gegend.


18kg habe ich an Wasser und Proviant dabei 
Gesamtgewicht liegt bei ca. 60kg wenn Wasser aufgefüllt ist. 15% Steigungen kein Problem ? 




Und selbst mit 3kg Wasser an jeder Seite der Gabel und wenig Luft in den Reifen läuft es noch super freihändig über 30Mph auf Schotter


----------



## pirate01 (26. August 2020)

Moin Leute,
ich will mein Felt DD 30 (das blaue)etwas abspecken.
Derzeit wiegt es in Größe L 14,3Kg.
Ich habe schon ein paar Tuningmaßnahmen durchgeführt und überlege nun den Laufradsatz zu tauschen auf den DT Swiss 2250.
Kann mir jemand in diesem Zusammenhang das Gewicht des original LRS mitteilen? Vielleicht hat ja schonmal jemand gewogen.
Grüße T-Racer


----------



## Heyerdahl (26. August 2020)

DD30 Vorderrad : 1650g
DD30 Hinterrad  :  2020g


----------



## pirate01 (27. August 2020)

Heyerdahl schrieb:


> DD30 Vorderrad : 1650g
> DD30 Hinterrad  :  2020g


Moin,
dann lohnt sich der Umbau.
Danke


----------



## piazza (27. August 2020)

pirate01 schrieb:


> Moin,
> dann lohnt sich der Umbau.
> Danke


Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall!
Hab mir die BR710 Felgen (wie auch im 2250er LRS) mit Hope Naben aufgebaut, und würde nicht zurück wollen, die Qualität ist ne ganz andere und das Gewicht merkt man deutlich! Dazu kommt, dsss mit den DT Felgen ein sinnvoller Tubelesseinsatz möglich ist. Das macht sich auch nochmal im Gewicht bemerkbar, hauptsächlich aber in der Pannenunanfälligkeit!


----------



## Bushkiller85 (27. August 2020)

Heyerdahl schrieb:


> DD30 Vorderrad : 1650g
> DD30 Hinterrad  :  2020g


Is das mit aufgezogen Reifen? Die Dinger können doch nicht soooooo schwer sein!


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (27. August 2020)

Bushkiller85 schrieb:


> Is das mit aufgezogen Reifen? Die Dinger können doch nicht soooooo schwer sein!



Die sind tatsächlich so schwer


----------



## Heyerdahl (21. September 2020)

Bushkiller85 schrieb:


> Is das mit aufgezogen Reifen? Die Dinger können doch nicht soooooo schwer sein!



das ist ohne Bereifung, ohne Kassette und ohne Steckachse.


----------



## Carnvorc (29. September 2020)

Moin,
ich lese jetzt seit meinem DD30-Kauf (2016) still mit. Das Bike (M bei 175) hat inzwischen: Mastodon 100, Rockshox Reverb, 203-180 Bremsscheiben (Bremsen original). Snow Avalanche 4.0 (kein Tubeless, O-Felgen). Jetzt möchte ich das Bike fit machen/optimieren und hoffe auf euren Rat: 1: Reifenmontage: ich brauch 5 bar Druck und Montagepaste damit der Reifen sauber  in die Felge hüpft. Unterwegs ein Desaster. Liegt das an den O-Felgen? Gibt es da noch irgendwelche Tricks für unterwegs? 2.: Die O-Übersetzung vorne von 38/24T (hinten 11-36) ist mir zu lang und 22T  ist derzeit nicht zu bekommen. Lohnt sich da ein Umstieg auf 1x12 (langsam sind die 2 Kettenblätter eh runter, (keine Ahnung wie das Lager aussieht)).
Danke und VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piazza (30. September 2020)

5 Bar? Bei den O-Felgen Fallen doch die Reifen runter/drauf. Oder sind die Snow A. so dermaßen eng geschnitten?

Ich hab ein Stahl SLX 22Z KB sowie ein Stahl Truvativ 38Z KB montiert, das funktioniert gut und die Haltbarkeit ist auch deutlich länger. RF KB warn bei mir in einer Saison durch.

Ahnlich sieht es mit dem Innnenlager aus, das hielt kein Jahr. Aber Du kannst einfach eins von Shimano um die 10 Euro nehmen (68/73mm) und die O-Innenhülle weiterverwenden.

Desweiteren eine Sunrace 11-42 Z Kassette montiert (B-Schraube etwas weiter reindrehen), das reicht für Steigungen aus bei denen es gerade noch Sinn macht, nicht zu schieben. Gesamtübersetzungsverhältnis: 622%
Wenn 1x da mal ran kommt überleg ichs mir...

Wie schon geschreieben, brachte (mir) am meisten der Umstieg auf vernünftige Laufräder was, bei denen auch Tubeless möglich ist. Gerade in den Alpen und bei niedrigem Luftdruck bist Du sonst häufig am Snakebite-Löcher flicken.

Viel Erfolg beim Bike-Check!


----------



## Carnvorc (30. September 2020)

Vielen Dank für die Tipps!


----------



## Kaffee_trinker (5. Januar 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich würde gerne eine Federgabel in mein FeltDD30 Schrauben. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einer Manitou Mastrodon mit 120mm Federweg? Kann beim Steursatz die FSA Hülle im unteren teil entnommen werden, damit es vorne nicht so hoch kommt? Wie sieht es mit einer Absenkbaren Sattelstütze aus. Geht eine Innenverlegte? Ich habe leider nichts dazu gefunden.

Danke für die Infos
Kaffee_trinker


----------



## hw_doc (5. Januar 2021)

Kaffee_trinker schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit einer Absenkbaren Sattelstütze aus. Geht eine Innenverlegte? Ich habe leider nichts dazu gefunden.



Wenn Du an Deinem Rahmen kein Loch für den Zug gefunden hast, wird es nicht gehen...



Kaffee_trinker schrieb:


> Kann beim Steursatz die FSA Hülle im unteren teil entnommen werden, damit es vorne nicht so hoch kommt?



Nein, dann wird wohl das Lager etwas führungslos sein.



Kaffee_trinker schrieb:


> Manitou Mastrodon mit 120mm Federweg



Vielleicht einfach ne kürzere Gabel verbauen?


----------



## Kaffee_trinker (5. Januar 2021)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Vielleicht einfach ne kürzere Gabel verbauen?


Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Also eher keine 120mm Gabel, oder wie kann ich das verstehen?


hw_doc schrieb:


> Nein, dann wird wohl das Lager etwas führungslos sein.


Ich dachte mal gelesen zu habe, das man dies ausbauen kann um die Geo gleich zu behalten. Also doch nicht, oder?

Danke


----------



## hw_doc (5. Januar 2021)

Kaffee_trinker schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Also eher keine 120mm Gabel, oder wie kann ich das verstehen?



Naja, die Geo ist eher was für 80 - 100 mm - und das bei ner "klassich" langen Gabel, also der STD-Version.
Und wenn Du selbst schon sagst, dass es vorne nicht zu hoch werden soll...



Kaffee_trinker schrieb:


> Ich dachte mal gelesen zu habe, das man dies ausbauen kann um die Geo gleich zu behalten. Also doch nicht, oder?



Also sicherlich nicht, wenn Du genau diesen Steuersatz seiner Lagerschale beraubst. Alles andere würde mich jedenfalls sehr wundern.
Du kannst ja mal recherchieren, welchen Steuersatzstandard das Bike bei der unteren Lagerschale hat bzw. welchen Durchmesser das Rohr an der Stelle innen und außen hat - vielleicht gibt es dafür auch einen Steuersatz, der nicht so aufträgt.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (5. Januar 2021)

Hope Steuersatz einbauen. Spart 10mm EBH damit gehen 120mm wobei ich trotzdem nur 100mm nehmen würde . So wurde es in Serie beim DD10 gemacht.

Was die Stütze angeht so kann man nachdem umbau auf 1Fach Schaltung innen verlegen. Dazu muss aber auch die Kurbel/Lager raus da man sonst mit der Verlegung scheitert. Evtl muss die Staubkappe zwischen beiden Tretlagerteilen entfernt werden. Ist aber auch nicht tragisch. Lager von innen mit Lithiumverseiften fett einpacken. Das hält auch nem Tauchgang für Stunden stand warum auch immer man damit tauchen sollte.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (5. Januar 2021)

Da Hopeteile rar sind aktuell hier ne Alternative
-> https://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Sho...rteil-fuer-1-5-Zoll-Tapered-Gabel--47094.html


----------



## Carnvorc (6. Januar 2021)

Vor der gleichen Frage stand ich auch... habe dann eine Mastodon 100 verbaut (Original-Lagerschale)  und eine absenkbare Sattelstütze mit Außenzügen (ich bleibe bei zweifach 20/34). Die Geometrie passt für meinen Anwendungszweck gut (Touren < 1.000 hm mit steilen Rampen und Downhilltrails bis S3). Bin damit jetzt ca 3.000 km unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## automa (6. Januar 2021)

Ich bin eine Weile am DD70 eine 120mm Bluto gefahren, das geht gut auch mit der FSA Lagerschale. Sonst bin ich die meiste Zeit eine WREN mit 110mm Federweg gefahren, das ging sehr gut. Ich mochte die Geo mit der erhöhten Front gerne. Die Kabel für eine Teleskopsattelstütze kann man easy auch innen verlegen. Dafür muss man aber das Innenlager ausbauen.


----------



## Kaffee_trinker (6. Januar 2021)

Danke für die ganzen Antworten.


hw_doc schrieb:


> Also sicherlich nicht, wenn Du genau diesen Steuersatz seiner Lagerschale beraubst. Alles andere würde mich jedenfalls sehr wundern.


Ja, ich habe den ausschnitt des Videos von Felt gefunden. Am kann auf Semi-Integriert umbauen. Dann kommt es tiefer. Hat auch schon Schamuhkuh richtig gesagt.


Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Hope Steuersatz einbauen. Spart 10mm EBH damit gehen 120mm wobei ich trotzdem nur 100mm nehmen würde . So wurde es in Serie beim DD10 gemacht.


Bin mir noch etwas unsicher...

Cheers


----------



## hw_doc (6. Januar 2021)

Kaffee_trinker schrieb:


> Danke für die ganzen Antworten.
> 
> Ja, ich habe den ausschnitt des Videos von Felt gefunden. Am kann auf Semi-Integriert umbauen. Dann kommt es tiefer. Hat auch schon Schamuhkuh richtig gesagt.
> 
> ...



Um 10 mm würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen, aber um weitere 20 durch den Federweg und womöglich noch mal 20 bei einer EXT hingegen schon.


----------



## Heyerdahl (16. Februar 2021)

Ich bin am Überlegen ob ich mir einen leichteren Laufradsatz ( BR2250) für mein DD30 zulege.
Die BR710 Felgen haben ja ein Gewicht von ca 675g. Die Gewichtsdifferenz zwischen original Felt DD30 Laufradsatz und BR2250 sind 1370g. Weiss jemand was eine Felge vom originalen Felt DD30 Laufradsatz wiegt, bzw die Gewichte der Naben?

Ich frage mich ob ich mir nur einfach die 2 BR710 Felgen( identisch mit den BR2250) kaufe den Felt Laufradsatz ausspeiche und mit den BR710 wieder mit den alten Spreichen und Nippeln und Naben einspeichen lasse.
Vorteil ich hab dann keinen kompletten Laufradsatz über, der im Keller rumsteht. Die Kosten sind nur ca. 60% des BR2250, ich muss nicht mit Centerlock Adapter auf 6 Loch arbeiten. Ok keine Ahnung ob das ein wirklicher Vorteil ist.  Was der "eigentliche Grund" für die Aktion ist, die Nippel sind dann weiter in hellblau  ;-) .

Wieviel von der anvisierten 1370g Gewichtsersparnis würde ich nur mit dem Felgenaustausch erreichen können?

Dann stünde auch noch der Austausch der Gabel zur Debatte. Die neue Carbongabel hat eine Einbauhöhe von 485 mm , die originale Feld DD30 Gabel hat 470mm. Würde man den Unterschied im Fahrverhalten deutlich merken? Wohin verändert sich das Fahrverhalten? Ach so ja, vielleicht auch noch wichtig, ich fahre bei 190cm Körpergrösse den Rahmen in M.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (16. Februar 2021)

Heyerdahl schrieb:


> Ich bin am Überlegen ob ich mir einen leichteren Laufradsatz ( BR2250) für mein DD30 zulege.
> Die BR710 Felgen haben ja ein Gewicht von ca 675g. Die Gewichtsdifferenz zwischen original Felt DD30 Laufradsatz und BR2250 sind 1370g. Weiss jemand was eine Felge vom originalen Felt DD30 Laufradsatz wiegt, bzw die Gewichte der Naben?
> 
> Ich frage mich ob ich mir nur einfach die 2 BR710 Felgen( identisch mit den BR2250) kaufe den Felt Laufradsatz ausspeiche und mit den BR710 wieder mit den alten Spreichen und Nippeln und Naben einspeichen lasse.
> ...



Kauf nen kompletten BR2250 Satz. Allein der Ratschet Freilauf ist es wert. Und die Ersatzteilversorgung gesichert. Du wirst es nicht bereuen.

Du kannst die andere Gabel benutzen. Ist immer individuell ob man es merkt. Messbar ist es auf jedenfall. Sollte es sich für Dich negativ bemerkbar machen so kannst auf nen anderen Steuersatz ausweichen der kein external Cup hat (Hope z.B.) dann hast die EBH wieder ausgeglichen.


----------



## BigJohn (16. Februar 2021)

Heyerdahl schrieb:


> wieder mit den alten Spreichen und Nippeln und Naben einspeichen lasse.


Vorausgesetzt, das will überhaupt jemand machen, woher weißt du, dass es so viel billiger wird? Die Speichen müssen nicht unbedingt passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## automa (16. Februar 2021)

Heyerdahl schrieb:


> Ich bin am Überlegen ob ich mir einen leichteren Laufradsatz ( BR2250) für mein DD30 zulege.
> Die BR710 Felgen haben ja ein Gewicht von ca 675g. Die Gewichtsdifferenz zwischen original Felt DD30 Laufradsatz und BR2250 sind 1370g. Weiss jemand was eine Felge vom originalen Felt DD30 Laufradsatz wiegt, bzw die Gewichte der Naben?
> 
> Ich frage mich ob ich mir nur einfach die 2 BR710 Felgen( identisch mit den BR2250) kaufe den Felt Laufradsatz ausspeiche und mit den BR710 wieder mit den alten Spreichen und Nippeln und Naben einspeichen lasse.
> ...


Die Länge der Speichen wird wahrscheinlich nicht stimmen da die Weinmann Felgen des DD30 ein anderes ERD Maß als die BR710 haben. Bei dem Gewichtsunterschied wirst du die Berge gefühlt hochfliegen. Als ich bei meinem DD70 die Standard Laufräder gegen BR2250 getauscht habe konnte ich den Unterschied nicht fassen. Die 15mm längere Gabel wird für einen etwas flacheren Lenkwinkel sorgen, nicht unbedingt was schlechtes im Gelände. Ich hatte früher auch ein M und fand es mit meinen 183cm Körpergröße grenzwertig klein. Fahre inzwischen einen 20" Rahmen und das passt viel besser (liegt zwischen dem M und L von Felt die jeweils 18,5 und 21" messen).


----------



## Heyerdahl (16. Februar 2021)

automa schrieb:


> Die Länge der Speichen wird wahrscheinlich nicht stimmen da die Weinmann Felgen des DD30 ein anderes ERD Maß als die BR710 haben.


welches ERD Maß haben denn die Weinmann Felgen des DD30?  Ist das nur Vermutung oder hast Du qualifizierte Infos.

Die grösse M passt fuer mich gut in Bezug auf Agilität und Sitzposition.


----------



## Heyerdahl (16. Februar 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Vorausgesetzt, das will überhaupt jemand machen, woher weißt du, dass es so viel billiger wird? Die Speichen müssen nicht unbedingt passen.


Fuers Einspeichen rechne ich so 130Euro, die Felgen kosten auch je einen Hunderter, summa summarum also ca. 330Euro , der Laufradsatz BR2250 kostet  knapp 600Euro bei Bike24.

ich hab jemanden Professionelles an der Hand der das machen würde.


----------



## Starter77 (16. Februar 2021)

Müssen es unbedingt die DT sein?

Falls Mulefüt in Frage kämen (wäre meine Wahl)








						Sun Ringle Mulefüt 80SL V2 Fatbikelaufradsatz
					

Der Sun Ringle Mulefüt 80SL Laufradsatz ist der Tubeless Laufradsatz fürs Fatbike, in der V2 Version jetzt noch schöner und leichter.…




					alexfatbikeshop.de
				




Das wären schon einmal 121€ weniger


----------



## automa (17. Februar 2021)

Heyerdahl schrieb:


> welches ERD Maß haben denn die Weinmann Felgen des DD30?  Ist das nur Vermutung oder hast Du qualifizierte Infos.
> 
> Die grösse M passt fuer mich gut in Bezug auf Agilität und Sitzposition.


Weinmann ERD 532mm
DT BR710 ERD 549mm

Kann man im Übrigen prima googeln. ;-P


----------



## Heyerdahl (7. März 2021)

Hallo,

Kann mir jemand sagen ob der 
FSA H6078 Gabelkonus​
für das FSA Steuersatzlager beim DD30 passt? Original ist ja H6088, den gibt es aber nirgendwo mehr.
Hab mir ne Carbongabel besorgt,möchte an der Originalgabel aber den Gabelkonus drauflassen.

Wenn ich gleich noch die Kugellager vom Unter und Oberteil tauschen wollte, von welchem FSA Steuersatz kann ich die nehmen.  Ich hab mal geschaut aber irgendwie ist die Auswahl so gross , spielt da 36°/45° eine Rolle oder betrifft das nur die Lagerschalen?

Gingen diese hier für das Steuersatzunterteil?









						FSA Kugellager MR127 51,8 mm
					

Ersatz-Lager für TH-073 1.5 OS Steuersatz. Spezifikationen:Maße (Innen x Außen x Breite):40 mm x 51,8 mm x 8 mmLagerkennung:MR127Ausführungen:51,8 mm: Bauart:Schrägkugellager (ACB)Einsatzort (empf.):SteuersatzMaterial Kugeln:Chrom-StahlDichtung:Singl




					www.bike-components.de
				




bzw. Steuersatzoberteil?









						FSA Kugellager MR122 41 mm
					

Ersatz-Lager für Cane Creek Steuersätze. Spezifikationen:Maße (Innen x Außen x Breite):30,2 mm x 41 mm x 6,5 mmLagerkennung:MR122Ausführungen:universal: Bauart:Schrägkugellager (ACB)Einsatzort (empf.):SteuersatzMaterial Kugeln:Stahl (CrMo)Material In




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## piazza (13. März 2021)

Zum Gabelkonus kann ich leider nix sagen, aber die Lager sind MR040 und MR127, erst letztens bestellt über bc (Sonderposten)


----------



## Heyerdahl (12. April 2021)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Verwendung von vorn 26x4,0 und hinten 26x4,7 Bereifung im tubeless setup.? Macht sich die Differenz von 0,7 Zoll ( 1,8cm) im Durchmesser signifikant bemerkbar?


Fahre keine extremen Trails, eher so in Richtung CrossCountry mit ein wenig Trailanteil.


----------



## Allgaeufex (12. April 2021)

Statt dem Juggernaut Pro würde ich lieber den JumboJim 4.0 Addix nehmen .
Der ist zwar etwa 150g schwerer , aber er rollt einfach besser .
Oder den JJ in 4.4 , das passt dann besser zum hinteren Reifen.


----------



## Heyerdahl (12. April 2021)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Oder den JJ in 4.4 , das passt dann besser zum hinteren Reifen.


Das hatte ich mir auch schon durch den Kopf gehen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ...knarF (25. April 2021)

Habe nochmal einen Satz Nextie günstig bekommen. Einfach genial, habe sogar mal Reifen mit einer Handpumpe schlauchlos montiert. Kein Gefummel mit Speichen und fertig montiert sogar leichter als die DTswiss. 
Einziger Nachteil: kann den SON Dynamo natürlich nicht in dem Satz nutzen. Der kommt jetzt in die DTswiss. 





Habe die Gelegenheit genutzt, um den einen Reifen zu flicken. Diese Flicken sind genial.


----------



## Berganbeter (25. April 2021)

Was kosten die jetzt mit dem Import und Zoll?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (25. April 2021)

Berganbeter schrieb:


> Was kosten die jetzt mit dem Import und Zoll?


Die sind nix für dich,die kann man nicht polieren!😂


----------



## Berganbeter (25. April 2021)

Das nicht,aber folieren in Chrom ginge.😀


----------



## ...knarF (25. April 2021)

Berganbeter schrieb:


> Was kosten die jetzt mit dem Import und Zoll?


Ich habe etwas über $1200 bezahlt mit Versand in die USA. 
2016 in Deutschland waren es über  1600€


----------



## ...knarF (25. April 2021)

Berganbeter schrieb:


> Das nicht,aber folieren in Chrom ginge.😀


Du kannst sie sogar in "Chromium Style" bestellen.


----------



## winklem (1. Mai 2021)

Falls noch jemand ein Felt DD30 mit Bluto und weitern zusätzliche Parts sucht





						Fatbike: 18 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Fatbike ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 18 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## Heyerdahl (22. Mai 2021)

habe mein DD30 upgrade Projekt beendet

Gewicht steht jetzt bei 13,4kg. Hatte auf eine 12 vor dem Komma gehofft aber der Wechsel auf Bontrager Barbagazi am Hinterrad, welcher 350g schwerer ist als ein JJ 4.0 relativiert den Gewichtsgewinn beim Laufradsatz. Der Original Laufradsatz ist doch schon recht leicht, vorn ist die Differenz zwischen DD30 und BR710 Laufrad nur 200g.

getauscht wurde : 


DD30 Alu Gabel gegen Carbongabel
BR710 Laufradsatz anstelle originalen DD30 Laufradsatz
Sattel Selle SLR 165g


----------



## Udu (2. Dezember 2022)

Hi,
der Threat ist ja quasi tot.
Vielleicht schaut dennoch jemand rein.
Kennt jemand das zulässige Gewicht, dass die DDs maximal aushalten, bzw zugelassen sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ossigo (2. Dezember 2022)

Hallo.
Ja, kenne das maximal zulässige Gewicht, jedenfalls direkt bei Felt Europe in 2020 nach dem max Systemgewicht für mein Felt DD70 nachgefragt und nachfolgende Antwort bekommen:
***
Sehr geehrter Herr yxz,

Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.
Das Maximal zulässige Gesamtgewicht ist bei diesem Rad 140kg.

Unter diesem Link können Sie noch weitere Gewichtsangaben finden:

https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0...rnational_V4_2_12_18.pdf?16112331897982078357

MfG

*<Hier stand ein Name>*
Product & Marketing Manager Bike DACH
After Sales Service FELT

*ROSSIGNOL* SKI DEUTSCHLAND GMBH
Zielstattstr. 11 / D – 81379 München
****


----------



## Udu (3. Dezember 2022)

ossigo schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Ja, kenne das maximal zulässige Gewicht, jedenfalls direkt bei Felt Europe in 2020 nach dem max Systemgewicht für mein Felt DD70 nachgefragt und nachfolgende Antwort bekommen:
> ***
> Sehr geehrter Herr yxz,
> ...


Super Danke!!!!
Das hilft mir weiter
Der Threat lebt💪🏻


----------

